# Low attendance in Trump's Tulsa rally



## pyetro

It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
Sad .


----------



## JLW

Even Trumpers getting tired of listening to the bloviating idiot.


----------



## OldLady

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was easy below expectations.
> Sad .


 Good news!  Not because I don't want Trump to have a "sell out," that's a given.  But good that a lot of people thought twice about such a reckless decision.  Hopefully the counter protests will be equally light and people will all go home when it's over with no problems.


----------



## Lakhota

> *Low attendance in Trump's Tulsa rally*



So funny!  Trump is begging for more to come.  A sign of things to come...


----------



## progressive hunter

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was easy below expectations.
> Sad .











						President Trump’s ‘Great American Comeback’ Rally: Re-watch in FULL right here!
					

If you missed the rally, here’s the whole thing. Original post below. ALL DAY LIVE AT THE RIGHT SCOOP: In Tulsa, Oklahoma, President Trump will hold his first campaign rally since March, and …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## ABikerSailor

Anyone else notice that even though they handed out masks and hand sanitizer when they entered, very few of those inside are wearing masks?

Enclosed area, no wind circulation, lots of people chanting and screaming, spreading droplets and very few are wearing masks.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## aaronleland

I'm watching it now, and the place looks packed.


----------



## progressive hunter

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone else notice that even though they handed out masks and hand sanitizer when they entered, very few of those inside are wearing masks?
> 
> Enclosed area, no wind circulation, lots of people chanting and screaming, spreading droplets and very few are wearing masks.  What could possibly go wrong?


for you the worst that could go wrong is trump gets reelected,,,

which might explain your concern,,,


----------



## Lakhota

aaronleland said:


> I'm watching it now, and the place looks packed.



Funny.  Look at the upper decks.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

LOL less then 100k showed up, what only 80 or 90k? Meanwhile Biden gets what 4 people at his rallies, Ya Trump sure is in trouble....


----------



## WillowTree

We have to listen to this shit every time Trump has a rally! No worries about Covid when the looting pillaging, rioting and arsonists were  packing the streets. Libtards are idiots.


----------



## miketx

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone else notice that even though they handed out masks and hand sanitizer when they entered, very few of those inside are wearing masks?
> 
> Enclosed area, no wind circulation, lots of people chanting and screaming, spreading droplets and very few are wearing masks.  What could possibly go wrong?


Nothing. As long as you scum are kept away.


----------



## Lakhota

*Six Staffers Working On Trump’s Tulsa Rally Test Positive For COVID-19*


----------



## ABikerSailor

progressive hunter said:


> for you the worst that could go wrong is trump gets reelected,,,
> 
> which might explain your concern,,,



Actually, I'm a bit more concerned that there is a very good chance that a lot of those in attendance could become infected, and, because Tulsa isn't that far from Amarillo, many of them could end up bringing the virus back here and causing our cases to spike yet again.  And, that would be a shame, because Amarillo has finally managed to flatten the curve over here.


----------



## JLW

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL less then 100k showed up, what only 80 or 90k? Meanwhile Biden gets what 4 people at his rallies, Ya Trump sure is in trouble....


A helluva lot less than 80 thousand even. They were planning for an overflow  crowd.  That has been cancelled.


----------



## progressive hunter

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I'm a bit more concerned that there is a very good chance that a lot of those in attendance could become infected, and, because Tulsa isn't that far from Amarillo, many of them could end up bringing the virus back here and causing our cases to spike yet again.  And, that would be a shame, because Amarillo has finally managed to flatten the curve over here.


sure you are,,,

when you hide in your closet to avoid all the many other dangers reality creates I will believe you,,,


----------



## aaronleland

Lakhota said:


> Funny.  Look at the upper decks.



True. I just noticed it a minute ago. While they had speakers on they didn't focus cameras on the upper decks. It could still fill up, as Trump doesn't even speak for another 20 minutes.

EDIT: 40 minutes, not 20.


----------



## Lakhota

They cancelled the outdoor event.


----------



## depotoo

Lakhota said:


> Funny.  Look at the upper decks.


Yeah, funny, blm shut down one of the entrances.  They can only let in 50 people at time.  They finally got the entrance cleared a short while ago.  This is the overflow crowd, and unlike the photos running around social media.



There have also been threats which is keeping the president from speaking outside.


----------



## Leo123

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I'm a bit more concerned that there is a very good chance that a lot of those in attendance could become infected, and, because Tulsa isn't that far from Amarillo, many of them could end up bringing the virus back here and causing our cases to spike yet again.  And, that would be a shame, because Amarillo has finally managed to flatten the curve over here.


You are concerned about that for which there is no scientific proof.


----------



## ElmerMudd

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was easy below expectations.
> Sad .


Trump cannot fill the arena and the expected 40,000 overflow was 0.

I feel so bad for Trump and his minions?

The end is near.


----------



## depotoo

Mean while, this week for dear Biden


----------



## ElmerMudd

depotoo said:


> Yeah, funny, blm shut down one of the entrances.  They can only let in 50 people at time.  They finally got the entrance cleared a short while ago.  This is the overflow crowd, and unlike the photos running around social media.
> View attachment 352831
> There have also been threats which is keeping the president from speaking outside.


Everybody got in who wanted to get in. They were announcing outside that if anyonre wanted to come in there is plenty of room.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Fuck tweeter..


It needs to be banned from here


----------



## depotoo

ElmerMudd said:


> Trump cannot fill the arena and the expected 40,000 overflow was 0.
> 
> I feel so bad for Trump and his minions?
> 
> The end is near.


Uh, no.  Once again, the overflow


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> Yeah, funny, blm shut down one of the entrances.  They can only let in 50 people at time.  They finally got the entrance cleared a short while ago.  This is the overflow crowd, and unlike the photos running around social media.
> View attachment 352831
> There have also been threats which is keeping the president from speaking outside.


 Can you share what you're watching?  Where did you hear all this?


----------



## Synthaholic

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was easy below expectations.
> Sad .


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I'm a bit more concerned that there is a very good chance that a lot of those in attendance could become infected, and, because Tulsa isn't that far from Amarillo, many of them could end up bringing the virus back here and causing our cases to spike yet again.  And, that would be a shame, because Amarillo has finally managed to flatten the curve over here.


Could get infected OH MY... Most there are still in their prime, not some liberal fat fuck, whose diseased lungs are ruined by smoking dope.  Nope good healthy citizens who love this country....Better check now, i think got lost in his basement looking for his fart...


----------



## BrokeLoser

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I'm a bit more concerned that there is a very good chance that a lot of those in attendance could become infected, and, because Tulsa isn't that far from Amarillo, many of them could end up bringing the virus back here and causing our cases to spike yet again.  And, that would be a shame, because Amarillo has finally managed to flatten the curve over here.


Damn...I never realized you were from TX...Sad, a once solid red state californicating and becoming another brown leftist shithole. 
I'm sure you are one of Amarillo's finest....Sorry Texas


----------



## okfine

WillowTree said:


> We have to listen to this shit every time Trump has a rally! No worries about Covid when the looting pillaging, rioting and arsonists were  packing the streets. Libtards are idiots.


No you don't have to listen. But when you do it's nothing but misery for you.


----------



## Synthaholic

Overflow did you say? 






Why would they ‘start the show’ with so many seats empty?



.


.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Leo123 said:


> You are concerned about that for which there is no scientific proof.



Really?









						How a superspreader at choir practice sickened 52 people with COVID-19
					

A superspreader at a choir practice gave COVID-19 to 52 other people, 2 of whom died.




					www.livescience.com
				




*One of those singers had COVID-19. This person had cold-like symptoms starting on March 7, but didn't realize it was the new coronavirus until a test later confirmed the diagnosis, according to the CDC report, which was written by Skagit County Public Health (SCPH) professionals. People infected with SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, are most infectious from 2 days before through 7 days after symptoms begin, SCPH said in the report, "which could have placed the patient within this infectious period during the March 10 practice."

The practice lasted 2.5 hours. Several members arrived early to place the chairs — arranged in six rows of 20 and spaced 6-10 inches (15-25 centimeters) apart. Once seated, the singers practiced together for 40 minutes, split into smaller groups for a 50-minute practice block, took a 15-minute break that included shared snacks of cookies and oranges, and reconvened for a final 45-minute singing session.

Within days (an average of three), people began showing symptoms of COVID-19. Most of the choir's members are older women, and women comprised 85% of the choir cases. The median age of those infected was 69 years old. Excluding the superspreader, 52 of the 60 singers (or 86.7%) became ill. However, only 32 had a test to confirm the illness; the other 20 likely had it, based on their symptoms, said SCPH, which interviewed all of the members present. *

They were in there for 2 hours, singing with no masks, and a whole bunch of them came down with COVID 19.  That is how they figured out it was airborne.


----------



## 22lcidw

Lakhota said:


> So funny!  Trump is begging for more to come.  A sign of things to come...


The signs of things to come in the cities. What you guys did was transformational. like the auto workers who left Michigan and helped the cities become Beirut looking, the smart people who can will leave the cities.


----------



## WEATHER53

Declaring reports of low turnout before its underway 
Lib 101


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

WEATHER53 said:


> Declaring reports of low turnout before its underway
> Lib 101


When you sing our national anthem it’s underway, commie.


----------



## okfine

depotoo said:


> Uh, no.  Once again, the overflowView attachment 352835


And I thought it was going to be a MEGA MAGAtard rally. Bummer.


----------



## Nostra




----------



## mamooth

RetiredGySgt said:


> Meanwhile Biden gets what 4 people at his rallies,



So who told you such a stupid story, and why did you fall for it?

Oh, that's right. Trump voter. That explains it.


----------



## depotoo

OldLady said:


> Can you share what you're watching?  Where did you hear all this?


It s being reported different places.








						Trump warns ‘anarchists’ not to disrupt Tulsa rally, after threat prompts emergency order
					

President Trump pointedly warned “anarchists” and other “agitators” not to disrupt his campaign rally in Tulsa, Okla., this weekend, after an apparent threat that outside groups may be planning to cause "unrest" at the scene prompted an emergency order from the mayor.




					www.foxnews.com
				











						Anti-Trump protesters ‘interfere’ with rally, campaign claims, as outdoor speeches canceled
					

The Trump campaign canceled planned outdoor speeches by President Trump and Vice President Mike Pence at their comeback rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, on Saturday night after protesters “interfered” with Trump supporters, campaign officials said.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## depotoo

mamooth said:


> So who told you such a stupid story, and why did you fall for it?
> 
> Oh, that's right. Trump voter. That explains it.


Pictures tell the story, see post #22


----------



## pyetro

depotoo said:


> Mean while, this week for dear Biden
> View attachment 352832View attachment 352833View attachment 352834


Those pictures were taken during the time he was beating Bernie


----------



## Leo123

ABikerSailor said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How a superspreader at choir practice sickened 52 people with COVID-19
> 
> 
> A superspreader at a choir practice gave COVID-19 to 52 other people, 2 of whom died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.livescience.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of those singers had COVID-19. This person had cold-like symptoms starting on March 7, but didn't realize it was the new coronavirus until a test later confirmed the diagnosis, according to the CDC report, which was written by Skagit County Public Health (SCPH) professionals. People infected with SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, are most infectious from 2 days before through 7 days after symptoms begin, SCPH said in the report, "which could have placed the patient within this infectious period during the March 10 practice."
> 
> The practice lasted 2.5 hours. Several members arrived early to place the chairs — arranged in six rows of 20 and spaced 6-10 inches (15-25 centimeters) apart. Once seated, the singers practiced together for 40 minutes, split into smaller groups for a 50-minute practice block, took a 15-minute break that included shared snacks of cookies and oranges, and reconvened for a final 45-minute singing session.
> 
> Within days (an average of three), people began showing symptoms of COVID-19. Most of the choir's members are older women, and women comprised 85% of the choir cases. The median age of those infected was 69 years old. Excluding the superspreader, 52 of the 60 singers (or 86.7%) became ill. However, only 32 had a test to confirm the illness; the other 20 likely had it, based on their symptoms, said SCPH, which interviewed all of the members present. *
> 
> They were in there for 2 hours, singing with no masks, and a whole bunch of them came down with COVID 19.  That is how they figured out it was airborne.


That's not a scientific study.   Too many assumptions.   But what the Hell, facts don't matter to TDSers.


----------



## MisterBeale

depotoo said:


> Yeah, funny, blm shut down one of the entrances.  They can only let in 50 people at time.  They finally got the entrance cleared a short while ago.  This is the overflow crowd, and unlike the photos running around social media.
> View attachment 352831
> There have also been threats which is keeping the president from speaking outside.


Yeah, my family was talking about that fact that we were surprised this hadn't happened yet over breakfast and Good morning America. . . 

. . . still, I am sure the overflow is still probably bigger than the amount of folks Biden could muster for a speech.


----------



## WEATHER53

Synthaholic said:


> When you sing our national anthem it’s underway, commie.


The fake declaration of low turnout first appeared 2.5 hours ago.


----------



## mamooth

depotoo said:


> Mean while, this week for dear Biden



Those aren't rallies, dumbass.

Was your point to illustrate the stupidity of the Trump cult?


----------



## Nostra

*MEANWHILE...................................*



It's possible two people could be infected...........if the other one is already infected......


----------



## JLW

They are now taking down the outside Podium where Trump was to speak. How humiliating for the Trump campaign.


----------



## pyetro

Nostra said:


>


I dare you to post an aerial photo.


----------



## depotoo




----------



## Rambunctious

Of course we expected this thread....this BS fake thread....


----------



## Vandalshandle

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .



Trump's staff make  serious mistake in planning this. It conflicts with a cow pie throwing contest on the other side of town.


----------



## Issa

aaronleland said:


> I'm watching it now, and the place looks packed.


No is not stop lying. The place is not packed.


----------



## JLW

Rambunctious said:


> Of course we expected this thread....this BS fake thread....


Translation: “Pay no attention to those images on your TV set! The great and powerul Trump has everything under...Oh my..”


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

depotoo said:


> Yeah, funny, blm shut down one of the entrances.  They can only let in 50 people at time.  They finally got the entrance cleared a short while ago.  This is the overflow crowd, and unlike the photos running around social media.
> View attachment 352831
> There have also been threats which is keeping the president from speaking outside.


The left can't help but be dishonest. They will take photos hours before or after an event and pass them off as the peak crowd. 

Expect nothing less from them


----------



## ElmerMudd

andaronjim said:


> Could get infected OH MY... Most there are still in their prime, not some liberal fat fuck, whose diseased lungs are ruined by smoking dope.  Nope good healthy citizens who love this country....Better check now, i think got lost in his basement looking for his fart...


Have you seen the crowd on TV. There are a ton of old fat white guys.


----------



## MisterBeale

depotoo said:


> Mean while, this week for dear Biden
> View attachment 352832View attachment 352833View attachment 352834


Hey, those are unusually larger crowds for Biden.  He is not typically used to addressing crowds that large. . . . 


. . . lay off. . .


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> It s being reported different places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump warns ‘anarchists’ not to disrupt Tulsa rally, after threat prompts emergency order
> 
> 
> President Trump pointedly warned “anarchists” and other “agitators” not to disrupt his campaign rally in Tulsa, Okla., this weekend, after an apparent threat that outside groups may be planning to cause "unrest" at the scene prompted an emergency order from the mayor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Trump protesters ‘interfere’ with rally, campaign claims, as outdoor speeches canceled
> 
> 
> The Trump campaign canceled planned outdoor speeches by President Trump and Vice President Mike Pence at their comeback rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, on Saturday night after protesters “interfered” with Trump supporters, campaign officials said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com


In another thread a poster shared his coverage link and it is showing almost no people waiting outside and many sections still empty inside.  But a lot of people are standing on the floor--maybe waiting to be seated.  So the pics you're showing don't match up with live coverage by a group called "right side" that covers all of the President's rallies.
Just confusing, that's all.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left can't help but be dishonest. They will take photos hours before or after an event and pass them off as the peak crowd.
> 
> Expect nothing less from them


You can watch it on TV live, you fricking idiot. There are many empty seats and no one outside.


----------



## depotoo

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .


First, the pic is a lie, second that was according to a -
Proud Dad | Blessed Husband | He/Him/His | Feat: Buzzfeed, Newsweek, WaPo, CNBC | Author

So proud, he lies.


----------



## JLW

Nostra said:


> *MEANWHILE...................................*
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible two people could be infected...........if the other one is already infected......


This thread is about the Tulsa rally, pudding head.


----------



## depotoo

OldLady said:


> In another thread a poster shared his coverage link and it is showing almost no people waiting outside and many sections still empty inside.  But a lot of people are standing on the floor--maybe waiting to be seated.  So the pics you're showing don't match up with live coverage by a group called "right side" that covers all of the President's rallies.
> Just confusing, that's all.


Those were from earlier.   Right now they are trying to get those on the other side of the center in, but they can only allow 50 in at a time for temp checks, etc.


----------



## Crepitus

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I'm a bit more concerned that there is a very good chance that a lot of those in attendance could become infected, and, because Tulsa isn't that far from Amarillo, many of them could end up bringing the virus back here and causing our cases to spike yet again.  And, that would be a shame, because Amarillo has finally managed to flatten the curve over here.


I'm concerned about the same thing from a couple hundred miles on the other side.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I wonder if that black guy that is hire to stand behind Trump in the audience everywhere he speaks will be there.


----------



## OldLady

WEATHER53 said:


> The fake declaration of low turnout first appeared 2.5 hours ago.


Well considering that the campaign and the mayor et al were expecting some ridiculous number like 100,000, is it any wonder it's lower than that?  Live shots do not show a crowd still waiting outside.

I don't think it's a reflection of his popularity--I think it's a reflection of the Covid thing.  People have more sense than to risk their health for a rally.


----------



## depotoo

By the way, in England today-


----------



## Nostra




----------



## Vandalshandle

OldLady said:


> Well considering that the campaign and the mayor et al were expecting some ridiculous number like 100,000, is it any wonder it's lower than that?  Live shots do not show a crowd still waiting outside.
> 
> I don't think it's a reflection of his popularity--I think it's a reflection of the Covid thing.  People have more sense than to risk their health for a rally.


Well, this is Tulsa, you know. It is the home of Oral Roberts University.


----------



## aaronleland

Vandalshandle said:


> I wonder if that black guy that is hire to stand behind Trump in the audience everywhere he speaks will be there.



I'm watching it live. There are at least 14 black people present,


----------



## depotoo

OldLady said:


> Well considering that the campaign and the mayor et al were expecting some ridiculous number like 100,000, is it any wonder it's lower than that?  Live shots do not show a crowd still waiting outside.
> 
> I don't think it's a reflection of his popularity--I think it's a reflection of the Covid thing.  People have more sense than to risk their health for a rally.


The live shot is not from the stage area that was set up.  It was one of the entrances that was closed.


----------



## depotoo

aaronleland said:


> I'm watching it live. There are at least 14 black people present,


Honey, there were many that were interviewed waiting there over the last 24 hours.


----------



## BULLDOG

aaronleland said:


> I'm watching it now, and the place looks packed.



Balconies are empty.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Johnlaw said:


> They are now taking down the outside Podium where Trump was to speak. How humiliating for the Trump campaign.


Trump supporters are making ridiculous claims about why the rally is a failure. 
Trump and his minions have been doing nothing but lose for several months.
The end is near.


----------



## WEATHER53

depotoo said:


> The live shot is not from the stage area that was set up.  It was one of the entrances that was closed.


CNN showing live shots of no people at closed entrances
Lib 101


----------



## miketx

Looks like there are a lot of people attending in spite of what these desperate lying pos are saying.


----------



## Synthaholic

So sad for the president*


----------



## depotoo

WEATHER53 said:


> CNN showing live shots of no people at closed entrances
> Lib 101


Of course they are, and twitter is trying hard to suppress info getting out of it all.   They miss a tweet periodically.


----------



## skye

ElmerMudd said:


> Trump supporters are making ridiculous claims about why the rally is a failure.
> Trump and his minions have been doing nothing but lose for several months.
> The end is near.




sure sure.....


----------



## depotoo

BULLDOG said:


> Balconies are empty.


Because those at one entrance were stopped by protesters from getting in.  It has now opened back up, but only 50 at a time being allowed in.  There were something like 9 entrances.


----------



## Nostra

aaronleland said:


> I'm watching it live. There are at least 14 black people present,


Racists are always looking at skin color only.


----------



## Synthaholic

We need Sean Spicer to come out and scream that it was the largest rally crowd in history.


----------



## Vandalshandle

aaronleland said:


> I'm watching it live. There are at least 14 black people present,



Wow! Campaign contributions must be up!


----------



## JLW

Synthaholic said:


> We need Sean Spicer to come out and scream that it was the largest rally crowd in history.


This thread is full of Sean Spicer wannabes who are full of.....


----------



## Synthaholic

This is 11 minutes ago. Sorry chumps.


----------



## BULLDOG

Will Sean Spicer come back tomorrow to say it was the most highly attended rally ever, just like he did with the inauguration?


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant

miketx said:


> Nothing. As long as you scum are kept away.


Yeah all of you racist closeted fags can eat each other’s assholes in between praising Trump and whiny about those damn *******.

Fuck you, trash.


----------



## WEATHER53

Synthaholic said:


> This is 11 minutes ago. Sorry chumps.


Posted11 mins ago but not from 11 mins ago
Lib 101


----------



## Death-Ninja

Like the sick twisted fascist OP, drudge is attempting to drive this narrative on behalf of totalitarian tyranny and wannabe fascist antifa's, by insinuating a low turnout. *Drudge like the OP, is a hate filled fascist, and the attempt is not even ludicrous, its an outright lie. *What the America hating bullet magnets are latching hate filled hope upon is the "overflow" section. Hey OP, you fucking impossibly stupid fucking retard, the rally hasn't even taken place yet!!!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone else notice that even though they handed out masks and hand sanitizer when they entered, very few of those inside are wearing masks?
> 
> Enclosed area, no wind circulation, lots of people chanting and screaming, spreading droplets and very few are wearing masks.  What could possibly go wrong?


Muh Corona!


----------



## Flash

Thousands more than at any  Biden rally is not "low attendence".


----------



## depotoo

Synthaholic said:


> So sad for the president*


Why of course not, even though there was video of it.


----------



## OldLady

Synthaholic said:


> This is 11 minutes ago. Sorry chumps.


This is live.


----------



## OldLady

OldLady said:


> This is live.


When they pan the crowd, they do seem to be keeping it directed at the bottom tier, but I have been listening more than watching.  I'm sure it will be a full house.


----------



## depotoo




----------



## westwall

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I'm a bit more concerned that there is a very good chance that a lot of those in attendance could become infected, and, because Tulsa isn't that far from Amarillo, many of them could end up bringing the virus back here and causing our cases to spike yet again.  And, that would be a shame, because Amarillo has finally managed to flatten the curve over here.










Oh bullshit.  You could care less when hundreds were rioting.

You don't give a shit about anyone.


----------



## mamooth

Seems Trump was trolled by TikTok teens.









						Trump says a million people have requested tickets to his Tulsa rally, but it could just be because TikTok users are trolling him
					

TikTok users are asking people to register for tickets but not show up so there are empty seats at President Donald Trump's Oklahoma rally.




					www.insider.com
				




The Trump campaign still calls it a win, because they got a million contact numbers. Why they think having a million contract numbers for teenage trolls is a good thing, nobody knows.


----------



## yidnar

Lakhota said:


> Funny.  Look at the upper decks.


there are thousands still waiting outside ! the place is packed now ! it is still being filled by people going through the screening temp checks ect ! face it  dems Trump has begun his campaign ! when is creepy Beijing Biden going to leave the basement ! i doubt sleepy Joe wants to debate Trump.


----------



## westwall

ElmerMudd said:


> Trump supporters are making ridiculous claims about why the rally is a failure.
> Trump and his minions have been doing nothing but lose for several months.
> The end is near.









A failure?  Dude, you are fucking hi larious!
Biden couldn't get one tenth of that crowd if he promised them free booze.


----------



## john kelly

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL less then 100k showed up, what only 80 or 90k? Meanwhile Biden gets what 4 people at his rallies, Ya Trump sure is in trouble....


More like 12,000


----------



## Toro

aaronleland said:


> I'm watching it now, and the place looks packed.



Much of the upper sections are empty. 

Maybe the screening is taking awhile.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ElmerMudd said:


> You can watch it on TV live, you fricking idiot. There are many empty seats and no one outside.


And? How does that contradict my statement? 

You seem upset. Is it because the Biden rally drew 10 instead of 10k?


----------



## yidnar

BULLDOG said:


> Balconies are empty.


theyre full now lady.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

john kelly said:


> More like 12,000


Vs Bidens 12....

You people are so dumb you don't even realize when you make a fool of yourself and your pathetic party


----------



## depotoo

yidnar said:


> there are thousands still waiting outside ! the place is packed now ! it is still being filled by people going through the screening temp checks ect ! face it  dems Trump has begun his campaign ! when is creepy Beijing Biden going to leave the basement ! i doubt sleepy Joe wants to debate Trump.


Oh, he did and came to an empty crowd








						What Joe Biden’s Event Was Like (Published 2020)
					

As one candidate plays to a nearly empty room, another prepares for a rally with health risks.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## miketx

Leo123 said:


> You are concerned about that for which there is no scientific proof.


They think men can have babies, what did you expect?


----------



## yidnar

Toro said:


> Much of the upper sections are empty.
> 
> Maybe the screening is taking awhile.


not anymore its packed and thousands are outside !


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

yidnar said:


> not anymore its packed and thousands are outside !


It's still mostly empty on my screen. Matters not considering the current climate


----------



## yidnar

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's still mostly empty on my screen. Matters not considering the current climate


i agree but im watching it live and they just panned the upper decks and they looked full !


----------



## JGalt

LOL @ the idiots making the assertion that Trump's popularity is fading because the arena's not packed. They don't seem to take into account two things:

1. There's a pandemic still going on. Those idiot protesters don't seem to care, so fuck em. Evidently Trump-supporters are more responsible than your average lefturd.

2.  There were also threats of antifa violence. Can you blame people for not showing up en masse?


----------



## depotoo

Earlier


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The jackoffs are getting their news for CNN who doesn't  ever tell the truth.  Try another  outlet. 








						WATCH: Viral Videos Show Teeming Throngs of Maskless Trump Fans Lining Up for Tulsa Rally
					

On Saturday morning, stunning videos featuring teeming throngs of Trump supporters circulated on Twitter hours ahead of President Donald Trump's rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma — with very few coronavirus masks in evidence. Public health officials, including Trump administration epidemiologist Dr...




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## Nostra

Anyone camp out overnight to see Sleepy Joe?









						Trump supporters camp out in line overnight for his rally in Tulsa
					

Supporters seemed unfazed by the threat of the spreading coronavirus ahead of the rally.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## I c h i g o

aaronleland said:


> I'm watching it now, and the place looks packed.


Just another useless post by the Never Trumpers. They only wished there was a small crowd. I am watching it now, and it's jammed packed. They must be watching it from CNN (the only station like likes to edit their programs. And use other rallies without showing Trump. To make it appear that is really what is going on.)


----------



## rightwinger

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone else notice that even though they handed out masks and hand sanitizer when they entered, very few of those inside are wearing masks?
> 
> Enclosed area, no wind circulation, lots of people chanting and screaming, spreading droplets and very few are wearing masks.  What could possibly go wrong?


They are serving their master


----------



## WEATHER53

I don’t think they had ever planned to use all of the upper section. Nonetheless the usual liberal fake highjinks prove fake and false once again. The delay in filling the arena to its intended capacity was due to “protestors” blocking entrances.


----------



## JGalt

rightwinger said:


> They are serving their master



So what "master" are those idiot protesters, rioters, looters, and arsonists serving?

Joe Biden?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I'm a bit more concerned that there is a very good chance that a lot of those in attendance could become infected, and, because Tulsa isn't that far from Amarillo, many of them could end up bringing the virus back here and causing our cases to spike yet again.  And, that would be a shame, because Amarillo has finally managed to flatten the curve over here.


Remind me, did you complain even ONCE about the crowds of rioters and protestors? Or is that different for some reason?


----------



## WEATHER53

CNN showing no people at unopen entrances. Now thats reporting!


----------



## depotoo

The infiltrators are trying hard


----------



## rightwinger

What a fine exhibition of Social Distancing


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> What a fine exhibition of Social Distancing


Stay under your bed, Buttercup.


----------



## Astrostar

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .


Could it be, is it possible, is the bloom off the rose???  
Are we actually seeing the erosion of support that the polls indicate are happening?









						Trump cancels overflow crowd address due to low turnout - CNN Video
					

President Donald Trump's campaign canceled a previously scheduled speech to an expected overflow crowd outside of his campaign rally at the BOK Center in Tulsa, Oklahoma, because turnout numbers are lower than expected. CNN's Abby Phillip reports.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## WEATHER53

I’ve explained that excessive false emotions exude an antigen that kills the virus as long as the protestors are unbathed  for days and no further than 6 inches from one another.


----------



## Thinker101

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .



Sure, open your other fricken eye and you'll see twice as many people...dumbass.


----------



## theHawk

The left is hilarious, they were so concerned about Wuhan virus and large crowds, and urging President Trump supporters to stay home. 

Now you’re complaining about supposed “low turnout”?


----------



## WEATHER53

Astrostar said:


> Could it be, is it possible, is the bloom off the rose???
> Are we actually seeing the erosion of support that the polls indicate are happening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump cancels overflow crowd address due to low turnout - CNN Video
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's campaign canceled a previously scheduled speech to an expected overflow crowd outside of his campaign rally at the BOK Center in Tulsa, Oklahoma, because turnout numbers are lower than expected. CNN's Abby Phillip reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


He cancelled it for security reasons due to the riot loons.


----------



## ElmerMudd

yidnar said:


> there are thousands still waiting outside ! the place is packed now ! it is still being filled by people going through the screening temp checks ect ! face it  dems Trump has begun his campaign ! when is creepy Beijing Biden going to leave the basement ! i doubt sleepy Joe wants to debate Trump.


Yidnar shows the insecurity of Trump supporters. They lie to justify why the rally attendance did not meet expectations. 

A secure person would say it did not meet expectations, big deal.

Trump continually shows the insecurity. He lies continually to to make himself look better. He cannot accept any negativity.

Insecure scum.


----------



## ElmerMudd

theHawk said:


> The left is hilarious, they were so concerned about Wuhan virus and large crowds, and urging President Trump supporters to stay home.
> 
> Now you’re complaining about supposed “low turnout”?


If Trump supporters are listening to the left and doing what they say, they soon will be supporting Trump's opponent.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> Stay under your bed, Buttercup.



I love a President who leads by example


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## justoffal

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I'm a bit more concerned that there is a very good chance that a lot of those in attendance could become infected, and, because Tulsa isn't that far from Amarillo, many of them could end up bringing the virus back here and causing our cases to spike yet again.  And, that would be a shame, because Amarillo has finally managed to flatten the curve over here.



I hope you blame Trump.....
It just wouldn't feel right if you didn't.
If you die.....it's ok.....you can still vote Democrat.

Jo


----------



## pyetro

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .


New York Times: Trump Rally Live Updates: President Resumes Campaign, But Crowd Is Sparse


----------



## justoffal

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .



Actually it's quite the opposite it's being reported that the turnout is much higher than what was expected.
Your desperation is noted though.

Jo


----------



## NotYourBody

WEATHER53 said:


> I don’t think they had ever planned to use all of the upper section. Nonetheless the usual liberal fake highjinks prove fake and false once again. The delay in filling the arena to its intended capacity was due to “protestors” blocking entrances.


Didn't plant to use the upper section?!?! They were expecting a million people!


----------



## NotYourBody

I c h i g o said:


> Just another useless post by the Never Trumpers. They only wished there was a small crowd. I am watching it now, and it's jammed packed. They must be watching it from CNN (the only station like likes to edit their programs. And use other rallies without showing Trump. To make it appear that is really what is going on.)
> 
> View attachment 352868


CNN isn't showing the cult rally.


----------



## BULLDOG

yidnar said:


> theyre full now lady.



Pictures?


----------



## okfine

justoffal said:


> Actually it's quite the opposite it's being reported that the turnout is much higher than what was expected.
> Your desperation is noted though.
> 
> Jo


What happened to the 800,000 that registered to go? Ha ha ha!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

OldLady said:


> Well considering that the campaign and the mayor et al were expecting some ridiculous number like 100,000, is it any wonder it's lower than that?  Live shots do not show a crowd still waiting outside.
> 
> I don't think it's a reflection of his popularity--I think it's a reflection of the Covid thing.  People have more sense than to risk their health for a rally.


And that’s the problem for Trump.

The ‘rally’ was supposed to be an act of defiance against the health experts, medical facts, and the truth concerning the pandemic – there would be a big turnout of participants not wearing masks, not practicing social distancing, and not getting sick, ‘proof’ that the pandemic is a ‘hoax.’

If Trump supporters aren’t coming out because of concerns contracting COVID-19, Trump’s rhetoric about the pandemic being ‘over’ falls flat.


----------



## bluzman61

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .


And do NOT forget about the llamas.  HOW they got TO the rally is a mystery.  A bit like the mystery of the Fearsome Frightening Flying Boisterous Baboons of Borneo.  You REALLY have to watch out for THESE beasts.  They're VERY fast, and have REALLY sharp teeth!  Not to mention funny looking butts..................


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> And do NOT forget about the llamas.  HOW they got TO the rally is a mystery.  A bit like the mystery of the Fearsome Frightening Flying Boisterous Baboons of Borneo.  You REALLY have to watch out for THESE beasts.  They're VERY fast, and have REALLY sharp teeth!  Not to mention funny looking butts..................


And they DO like asparagus.................


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> And they DO like asparagus.................


Not to mention the artichokes!


----------



## NotYourBody

theHawk said:


> The left is hilarious, they were so concerned about Wuhan virus and large crowds, and urging President Trump supporters to stay home.
> 
> Now you’re complaining about supposed “low turnout”?


I'm not complaing, I'm laughing my ass off! Trump thought masses of people would be willing to expose themselves to Covid-19 just to be near him, or maybe it was just to own the libs. You never can tell anymore. 

Either way, this half empty arena and cancelled overflow is some funny shit.


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> Not to mention the artichokes!


AND to say NOTHING of finely cooked rutabagas..................


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> AND to say NOTHING of finely cooked rutabagas..................


As WELL as nicely baked turnips!


----------



## depotoo




----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> As WELL as nicely baked turnips!


But NO ANCHOVIES PLEASE!


----------



## JGalt

Astrostar said:


> Could it be, is it possible, is the bloom off the rose???
> Are we actually seeing the erosion of support that the polls indicate are happening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump cancels overflow crowd address due to low turnout - CNN Video
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's campaign canceled a previously scheduled speech to an expected overflow crowd outside of his campaign rally at the BOK Center in Tulsa, Oklahoma, because turnout numbers are lower than expected. CNN's Abby Phillip reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



You leakers just can't seem to learn, can you?



"Almost 7 in 10 voters nationwide say they think Hillary Clinton will win the presidency next month, but most say that if that happens, Donald Trump will not accept the results and concede, according to a new CNN/ORC poll..."

Most see a Clinton victory and a fair count ahead

"(CNN)Hillary Clinton has a 12-point lead over Donald Trump and has reached 50% support nationally among likely voters..."

New poll shows Clinton over Trump by double-digits

"Washington (CNN)Hillary Clinton's odds of winning the presidency rose from 78% last week to 91% Monday before Election Day, according to CNN's Political Prediction Market."

Political Prediction Market: Clinton's odds rise again

"Washington (CNN)If Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump, the respective front-runners in the race for the Democratic and Republican nominations for president, wind up leading their respective parties into the general, voters nationwide think Clinton would most likely win in the November election, according to a new CNN/ORC Poll. "

https://www.cnn.com/2016/03/24/poli...onald-trump-cnn-poll-2016-election/index.html

"A survey from the Princeton Election Consortium has found that Hillary Clinton has a 99 per cent chance of winning the election over Donald Trump..."

The man who predicted 49 out of 50 states in 2012 has said who will win on Tuesday

"Hillary Clinton on Track for Electoral College Landslide: Poll.."

https://www.newsweek.com/hillary-clinton-track-electoral-college-landslide-510362


----------



## bluzman61

depotoo said:


>


Wow, your typical female Trump supporters, HOT!


----------



## okfine

depotoo said:


>


Waaaa Waaaa. Ha ha ha!


----------



## depotoo

Instigators escalating tension
This is why the speaking outside was canceled


----------



## whitehall

SRO audience inside but a "low overflow"? Is that the new standard for "low attendance"?


----------



## depotoo

When they were overtaking the entrance


----------



## gmen6981

Johnlaw said:


> A helluva lot less than 80 thousand even. They were planning for an overflow  crowd.  That has been cancelled.


At peak, it was MAYBE a little over half full, with no overflow crowd outside. They tore down the stage that Trump and Pence were going to address the outside from before Trump even got there. People are actually leaving as Trump is still speaking. ( Incoherently) Coronapalooza is a bust!


----------



## gmen6981

whitehall said:


> SRO audience inside but a "low overflow"? Is that the new standard for "low attendance"?


At best it was only a little over half full. There was originally nobody at all in the upper deck. They started moving people up there from the floor to make it look fuller. People are walking out while Trump is still speaking.


----------



## Baz Ares

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .


Pants-on-fire BULLSHIT!!!!
 

.


----------



## Baz Ares




----------



## Vandalshandle

Death-Ninja said:


> Like the sick twisted fascist OP, drudge is attempting to drive this narrative on behalf of totalitarian tyranny and wannabe fascist antifa's, by insinuating a low turnout. *Drudge like the OP, is a hate filled fascist, and the attempt is not even ludicrous, its an outright lie. *What the America hating bullet magnets are latching hate filled hope upon is the "overflow" section. Hey OP, you fucking impossibly stupid fucking retard, the rally hasn't even taken place yet!!!



So the second speech to the "overflow" has not been canceled?


----------



## BS Filter

Oh my, what a terrible rally.  No enthusiasm at all.  Trump is going to get creamed by Biden.


----------



## Nostra

Crazy Joe has 3 people show up at his coming out of the basement speech.


----------



## depotoo




----------



## Lakhota

Trump Camp Lashes Media, 'Radical Protesters' For Lackluster Rally Turnout
					

The president initially expected a large overflow crowd of supporters who couldn't get inside the arena, but there was only a smattering of people outside.




					www.huffpost.com
				




So funny...


----------



## Vandalshandle

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 352901
> 
> So funny...



Ah, come on. Admit it! That is really a photo of a WWW wrestling event!


----------



## candycorn

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone else notice that even though they handed out masks and hand sanitizer when they entered, very few of those inside are wearing masks?
> 
> Enclosed area, no wind circulation, lots of people chanting and screaming, spreading droplets and very few are wearing masks.  What could possibly go wrong?



For Biden?  Very little.


----------



## candycorn

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 352901
> 
> So funny...


Aren't the masks signs of disapproval of the blob?


----------



## Lakhota

Wow, just look at that "overflow" crowd...


----------



## candycorn

depotoo said:


> There have also been threats which is keeping the president from speaking outside.


----------



## Vandalshandle

depotoo said:


>



All dressed up, and nobody 's balls too bust....


----------



## Nostra

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 352901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Camp Lashes Media, 'Radical Protesters' For Lackluster Rally Turnout
> 
> 
> The president initially expected a large overflow crowd of supporters who couldn't get inside the arena, but there was only a smattering of people outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So funny...


Your photo of one section shows 50 times more people than showed up at Biden’s big speech.

Oops!,,


----------



## skye

"Trump rally vs Biden rally this week. But watch which one the media says was under attended. "

......that's why NOBODY believes  the Fake Media anymore!


----------



## Vandalshandle

candycorn said:


>



Well, after all, there is no bunker in Tulsa for Trump to inspect!


----------



## Baz Ares

Lakhota said:


> Wow, just look at that "overflow" crowd...


sarah palin we need your help for the great Douche drumpf rally


----------



## WEATHER53

NotYourBody said:


> CNN isn't showing the cult rally.


CNN is only showing the people who are not there by standing behind the building on side where entrances are not open thus no people


----------



## depotoo

Note there are two Black’s out of that blm crowd...


----------



## depotoo

Baz Ares said:


> sarah palin we need your help for the great Douche drumpf rally


Due to the threat of violence.


----------



## Nostra




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## blackhawk

Weren't the left wing idiots bitching that a sell out crowd in a closed arena would dangerous? You should all be happy that people used their right to choose and decided to stay home and watch the rally on TV.


----------



## WEATHER53

depotoo said:


> Instigators escalating tension
> This is why the speaking outside was canceled


Yes I posted  that earlier.  Instigator asseipes outside would attack and many would be shot by carriers.


----------



## WEATHER53

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 352917


Posted two minutes ago but from 4-5 hours ago


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## WEATHER53

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 352922


You are such a dunce that you don’t know that without a time stamp it is meaningless
Keep coloring now disgraceful fake Indian


----------



## LeeOnLido

skye said:


> "Trump rally vs Biden rally this week. But watch which one the media says was under attended. "
> 
> ......that's why NOBODY believes  the Fake Media anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 352904


i think the only reason people go to a bin biden rally is the free chocolate at the door


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 352922











						Zoomers 'sabotaged Trump's Tulsa rally by reserving tickets'
					

Political strategist Steve Schmidt tweeted on Saturday night: 'My 16 year old daughter and her friends in Park City Utah have hundreds of tickets. You have been rolled by America's teens.'




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

NotYourBody said:


> I'm not complaing, I'm laughing my ass off! Trump thought masses of people would be willing to expose themselves to Covid-19 just to be near him, or maybe it was just to own the libs. You never can tell anymore.
> 
> Either way, this half empty arena and cancelled overflow is some funny shit.



How is life on your planet, dumbass?


----------



## depotoo

candycorn said:


>


----------



## skye

bwahaaaaa


----------



## depotoo

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 352922


Such trash.  That was before the rally began.


----------



## TemplarKormac

TikTok users are trying to troll Trump's campaign by reserving tickets for Tulsa rally they'll never use
					

President Donald Trump says almost 1 million people had requested tickets to attend his upcoming rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma. But some who have registered for the free event, which is scheduled to take place at a nearly 20,000 seat auditorium next week, say they have no plans to attend.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## depotoo

Live blm/antifa feed


----------



## Markle

Frankly, I'm surprised as many showed up as they did.

For weeks now every newsmedia outlet has been working overtime to shame anyone who attended.  Add to that, the Covidvirus is real and tens of thousands of potential attendees are over the age of 60 and many are like me taking chemotherapy.

Worse than that, and a big factor was the very real threat of deadly violence.  Police have been ambushed and killed by the Democrat demonstrations billions of dollars in property damage.

The time was, none of that would have fazed me.  As a young and stupid kid, I worked as a bouncer when I was underage and security at a slew of indoor and outdoor concerts.  Now, I'm just too old for that stuff!


----------



## Thinker101




----------



## depotoo

Markle said:


> Frankly, I'm surprised as many showed up as they did.
> 
> For weeks now every newsmedia outlet has been working overtime to shame anyone who attended.  Add to that, the Covidvirus is real and tens of thousands of potential attendees are over the age of 60 and many are like me taking chemotherapy.
> 
> Worse than that, and a big factor was the very real threat of deadly violence.  Police have been ambushed and killed by the Democrat demonstrations billions of dollars in property damage.
> 
> The time was, none of that would have fazed me.  As a young and stupid kid, I worked as a bouncer when I was underage and security at a slew of indoor and outdoor concerts.  Now, I'm just too old for that stuff!


Many were stopped from entering the rally by blm/antifa.  They blocked an entrance.


----------



## Moonglow

Alright the only joke the Trumpets know.


depotoo said:


> Mean while, this week for dear Biden
> View attachment 352832View attachment 352833View attachment 352834


----------



## Vandalshandle

depotoo said:


> Note there are two Black’s out of that blm crowd...



That's odd. I counted over 50, and then lost count.


----------



## LeeOnLido

skye said:


> bwahaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 352929


i thought low attendance is a crowd between 3 and 16 people,,,im pretty sure Trump had much more than that


----------



## LeeOnLido

skye said:


> bwahaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 352929


some one should make a drawing like that, but make it a mouse standing next to his mouse hole waiting for the crowd to show up and he's staring at his watch


----------



## Vandalshandle

I notice that every Trump protestor is now labeled "Antifa". However, pay no attention to this post, It is "fake news" by a member of the "deep state" and broadcast here on the "lame stream media"..


----------



## bluzman61

okfine said:


> Waaaa Waaaa. Ha ha ha!


To say NOTHING of those llamas!


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> To say NOTHING of those llamas!


Not to mention the wapiti...................


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> Not to mention the wapiti...................


And PLEASE don't forget the emu!


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> And PLEASE don't forget the emu!


OR those silly ostriches.................


----------



## deannalw

yidnar said:


> there are thousands still waiting outside ! the place is packed now ! it is still being filled by people going through the screening temp checks ect ! face it  dems Trump has begun his campaign ! when is creepy Beijing Biden going to leave the basement ! i doubt sleepy Joe wants to debate Trump.




Sleepy Joe would rather grow a garden of dicks on top of his empty head than debate Trump.

These are the same tired games they've been playing for years. They learn no new tricks and learn nothing from all their failures.

Come Nov. 3rd, there are going to be lefties everywhere sizzling and jerking from the shock... again.

Then there'll be gnashing of teeth, baying at the skies and general chaos and mayhem... again.

I can't wait!


----------



## easyt65

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .


Fake News from Trump-hating, propaganda-pushing, truth-Censuring Twitternuts...

Bwuhahaha....

.


----------



## LeeOnLido

lets say 2 million people want tickets to the next rally while only 23 are demanding tickets to the Biden Rally at some Burger King,  how will the MSM report it?


----------



## Vandalshandle

deannalw said:


> Sleepy Joe would rather grow a garden of dicks on top of his empty head than debate Trump.
> 
> These are the same tired games they've been playing for years. They learn no new tricks and learn nothing from all their failures.
> 
> Come Nov. 3rd, there are going to be lefties everywhere sizzling and jerking from the shock... again.
> 
> Then there'll be gnashing of teeth, baying at the skies and general chaos and mayhem... again.
> 
> I can't wait!



Sorry, pal. Trump voters won't able to vote. They will be on ventilators, and Trump won't let them vote by mail.


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> OR those silly ostriches.................


To say NOTHING of those FEARSOME FRIGHTENING FLYING BOISTEROUS BABOONS from Backwoods Borneo!  THOSE things are scary AND have sharp teeth, not to mention funny looking butts..................


----------



## Thinker101

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 352922



WTF is that...imaginary BLM protesters invading the Trump rally?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Moonglow said:


> Alright the only joke the Trumpets know.



Biden is the biggest joke and even liberals know it.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Well, they managed to fill about 12,000 of the 20,000 seats, out of 1,000,000 tickets made available. so that's something, in view of the fact that Garth Brooks wasn't there.


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> AND they smell pretty awful!


They remind me QUITE a bit of your average brainwashed moronic liberal lunatic!


----------



## Dale Smith

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I'm a bit more concerned that there is a very good chance that a lot of those in attendance could become infected, and, because Tulsa isn't that far from Amarillo, many of them could end up bringing the virus back here and causing our cases to spike yet again.  And, that would be a shame, because Amarillo has finally managed to flatten the curve over here.



Dude, please, my little brother IS a healthcare professional in Amarillo and he has said that the number of cases of those that live in Amarillo that required hospitalization has been very light and that the majority of cases came from a meat packing plant in Dumas or Dalhart...I forget which one. He also said that those that are hospitalized have other underlying physical conditions that make them susceptible to serious implications mostly having to due with lung issues. The rest that test "positive" are quarantined at home. Don't fret......wear your mask and stay away from people. Something you should do regardless of a pandemic. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> They remind me QUITE a bit of your average brainwashed moronic liberal lunatic!


But they have better TEETH...................


----------



## Lakhota

skye said:


> "Trump rally vs Biden rally this week. But watch which one the media says was under attended. "
> 
> ......that's why NOBODY believes  the Fake Media anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 352904



That picture is not Trump's Tulsi rally from tonight.  Shame on you...


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> But they have better TEETH...................


And most likely higher I.Q.'s!


----------



## deannalw

Vandalshandle said:


> Sorry, pal. Trump voters won't able to vote. They will be on ventilators, and Trump won't let them vote by mail.




You people have a ridiculous problem with believing what you want is reality.


----------



## bluzman61

deannalw said:


> You people have a ridiculous problem with believing what you want is reality.


AND they don't even like asparagus!


----------



## deannalw

Astrostar said:


> Could it be, is it possible, is the bloom off the rose???
> Are we actually seeing the erosion of support that the polls indicate are happening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump cancels overflow crowd address due to low turnout - CNN Video
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's campaign canceled a previously scheduled speech to an expected overflow crowd outside of his campaign rally at the BOK Center in Tulsa, Oklahoma, because turnout numbers are lower than expected. CNN's Abby Phillip reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com




You still use CNN as a source?

HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> AND they don't even like asparagus!


NOT to mention artichokes................


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> NOT to mention artichokes................


But they curiously DO like anchovies!


----------



## Vandalshandle

deannalw said:


> You people have a ridiculous problem with believing what you want is reality.



I know. We are foolish enough to believe scientists, instead of Dr. Trump.


----------



## bluzman61

Vandalshandle said:


> I know. We are foolish enough to believe scientists, instead of Dr. Trump.


And do NOT, under ANY circumstances, forget about those Flying Baboons from Borneo!


----------



## LeeOnLido

LeeOnLido said:


> lets say 2 million people want tickets to the next rally while only 23 are demanding tickets to the Biden Rally at some Burger King,  how will the MSM report it?


wouldnt surprise me if Biden refers to the female moderator as Barbara and the male moderator as Brian at any of the debates


----------



## Indeependent

Having a rally is really stupid, with or without COVID-19.
Trump doesn't really need any rallies because everyone knows who they're voting for.
Trump's ego needs the rallies.
I don't pay attention to the media, I pay attention to legislation, how someone votes and how many people are employed.
So I'm voting for Trump.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Any rightwing nitwits here believe Trump’s lie that the low turnout was due to ‘protesters.’


----------



## Lakhota

*985,000 NO-SHOWS: TRUMP RALLY TANKS*


----------



## NotYourBody

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How is life on your planet, dumbass?


More exciting than Trump's snooze rally!


----------



## bluzman61

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Any rightwing nitwits here believe Trump’s lie that the low turnout was due to ‘protesters.’


And DON'T forget the llamas!


----------



## Synthaholic

Uh-oh. 16 minutes ago.


----------



## Moonglow

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Biden is the biggest joke and even liberals know it.


It is just like 2016 when we had/have a choice betwixt a turd or a piece of shit to choose from. Enjoy the Dotards campaign event. Should be as exciting as adult diapers.


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> And DON'T forget the llamas!


NOT to mention the asparagus...................


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> NOT to mention the asparagus...................


I believe llamas DO like asparagus!


----------



## Lakhota

*Joe Biden Raised More Money Than Donald Trump For The First Time*

Biden is beating Trump in the polls and in fundraising.  Go Joe!


----------



## Synthaholic

Damn, NY Times!


----------



## bluzman61

Lakhota said:


> *Joe Biden Raised More Money Than Donald Trump For The First Time*
> 
> Biden is beating Trump in the polls and in fundraising.  Go Joe!


And THEN Chief realized that yes, he really IS a dumbshit.


----------



## Lakhota

*Trump Humiliated As Crowd At Tulsa Rally Smaller Than Expected*


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> And THEN Chief realized that yes, he really IS a dumbshit.


By completely forgetting about those llamas!


----------



## bluzman61

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 352948
> 
> *Trump Humiliated As Crowd At Tulsa Rally Smaller Than Expected*


Please refer to post #237 in this thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## LeeOnLido

Moonglow said:


> It is just like 2016 when we had/have a choice betwixt a turd or a piece of shit to choose from. Enjoy the Dotards campaign event. Should be as exciting as adult diapers.





Moonglow said:


> It is just like 2016 when we had/have a choice betwixt a turd or a piece of shit to choose from. Enjoy the Dotards campaign event. Should be as exciting as adult diapers.


we will just have to wait till 2024 when it will be Pence/ and one of Trumps 7 children


----------



## NotYourBody

I bet those dumbasses who've been camped out since Monday feel pretty stupid, haha!


----------



## Lakhota

*Trump cancels overflow crowd address due to low turnout*


----------



## bluzman61

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 352950


Again, please refer to post #237 in this thread.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## candycorn




----------



## McRib

NotYourBody said:


> I bet those dumbasses who've been camped out since Monday feel pretty stupid, haha!



They didn't have anything better to do, you can tell they are a bunch of toothless deadbeats relying on unemployment benefits, social security, or government disability.


----------



## Lakhota

odanny said:


> They didn't have anything better to do, you can tell they are a bunch of toothless deadbeats relying on unemployment benefits, social security, or government disability.



Yep, and many of them are probably hitting up the food banks.


----------



## McRib

Lakhota said:


> Yep, and many of them are probably hitting up the food banks.



You would think they would realize their hypocrisy for constantly accusing others of doing the same thing, but these folks view it, quite literally, in black and white terms. As in, they are white, and they deserve whatever freebies and benefits they can bilk the government out of, but anyone else (white liberals, blacks, or hispanics) are somehow undeserving. 

There is a serious disconnect between their thinking and reality, but look no father than the man they worship, who is genuinely batshit crazy.


----------



## Crepitus

john kelly said:


> More like 12,000


I was thinking 8-10k.

Far short of the 1,000,000 tickets they claim were requested and only about 10% of the folks they expected.


----------



## yidnar

ElmerMudd said:


> Yidnar shows the insecurity of Trump supporters. They lie to justify why the rally attendance did not meet expectations.
> 
> A secure person would say it did not meet expectations, big deal.
> 
> Trump continually shows the insecurity. He lies continually to to make himself look better. He cannot accept any negativity.
> 
> Insecure scum.


nope i have learned that the left spouts lies to advance their cause ...... and there were some empty sections in the upper tear ... but the rally was huge and successful ... pandemic or not Biden cannot draw crowds that size .... the biggest difference between the right and the left is that the right loves America and the left hates it !


----------



## yidnar

rightwinger said:


> I love a President who leads by example


unfortunately none of the limousine liberal elites that look down on the common folk never lead by example .


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"TULSA, Okla. (AP) — President Donald Trump launched his comeback rally Saturday by defining the upcoming election as a stark choice between national heritage and left-wing radicalism. But his intended show of political force amid a pandemic featured thousands of empty seats and new coronavirus cases on his own campaign staff.

Trump ignored health warnings to hold his first rally in 110 days — one of the largest indoor gatherings in the world during a coronavirus outbreak that has killed more than 120,000 Americans and put 40 million out of work. The rally was meant to restart his reelection effort less than five months before the president faces voters again."









						Trump comeback rally features empty seats, staff infections
					

TULSA, Okla. (AP) — President Donald Trump launched his comeback rally Saturday by defining the upcoming election as a stark choice between national heritage and left-wing radicalism...




					apnews.com
				




Trump comeback rally features empty seats, staff infections, and lies.


----------



## Crepitus

skye said:


> "Trump rally vs Biden rally this week. But watch which one the media says was under attended. "
> 
> ......that's why NOBODY believes  the Fake Media anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 352904


Did you notice the difference in the two pics?

Close shot vs wide shot.  The found an empty section of floor to shoot for the Biden pic.  Let's see similar shots of both events.

Let's also not forget that the Biden event was never intended to be a mass attendance event.

The tRump rally was attended by about 1% of the folks they claim wanted to come.


----------



## Crepitus

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 352922


I love it!!!


----------



## depotoo

Vandalshandle said:


> That's odd. I counted over 50, and then lost count.


----------



## Crepitus

Markle said:


> Frankly, I'm surprised as many showed up as they did.
> 
> For weeks now every newsmedia outlet has been working overtime to shame anyone who attended.  Add to that, the Covidvirus is real and tens of thousands of potential attendees are over the age of 60 and many are like me taking chemotherapy.
> 
> Worse than that, and a big factor was the very real threat of deadly violence.  Police have been ambushed and killed by the Democrat demonstrations billions of dollars in property damage.
> 
> The time was, none of that would have fazed me.  As a young and stupid kid, I worked as a bouncer when I was underage and security at a slew of indoor and outdoor concerts.  Now, I'm just too old for that stuff!


First let me say I hope your treatment is going well and you recover soon.

Second, the "ambushes" were perpetrated by right wing extremists.  They have been arrested and charged.


----------



## Crepitus

deannalw said:


> Sleepy Joe would rather grow a garden of dicks on top of his empty head than debate Trump.
> 
> These are the same tired games they've been playing for years. They learn no new tricks and learn nothing from all their failures.
> 
> Come Nov. 3rd, there are going to be lefties everywhere sizzling and jerking from the shock... again.
> 
> Then there'll be gnashing of teeth, baying at the skies and general chaos and mayhem... again.
> 
> I can't wait!


tRump is now pushing for more than the traditional 3 debates.  This is usually a tactic of the candidate who feels he is behind,


----------



## Markle

Thinker101 said:


> WTF is that...imaginary BLM protesters invading the Trump rally?



Nothing about it is imaginary.

Democrats now believe they can win the election by demonstrating and rioting in every city where President Donald Trump appears.

That's okay, you just strengthen our resolve.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

depotoo said:


> Yeah, funny, blm shut down one of the entrances.  They can only let in 50 people at time.  They finally got the entrance cleared a short while ago.  This is the overflow crowd, and unlike the photos running around social media.
> View attachment 352831
> There have also been threats which is keeping the president from speaking outside.



What the fuck do you mean BLM shout one of the entrances.

You mean those cocksucking lawbreakers who are actively working to destroy cities and kill police.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Crepitus said:


> tRump is now pushing for more than the traditional 3 debates.  This is usually a tactic of the candidate who feels he is behind,



In this case, it's the tactic of a candidate who knows he'll continue to highlite that Biden's mind is 1/2 gone and the rest is following.

Your analysis, as usual, only proves you have your head up your ass.


----------



## Synthaholic

America is tired of Trump’s act.


----------



## Vandalshandle

depotoo said:


> Many were stopped from entering the rally by blm/antifa.  They blocked an entrance.


More Antifa! They are everywhere!!!!!!


----------



## Markle

Crepitus said:


> First let me say I hope your treatment is going well and you recover soon.
> 
> Second, the "ambushes" were perpetrated by right wing extremists.  They have been arrested and charged.


----------



## kiwiman127

America is a lot smarter than Little Trumpsters. Half empty arena greets Trump in Tulsa.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

kiwiman127 said:


> America is a lot smarter than Little Trumpsters. Half empty arena greets Trump in Tulsa.



Let's see a link.


----------



## Indeependent

Trump doesn't need the rallies.
Biden needs caffeine.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Just how many really stupid POTUS rally OP's does one Message Board need?





__





						Domestic Terrorist BLM members throw unknown liquid on Trump Supporters in line for rally - Natl Guard move in
					

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/06/pure-evil-black-lives-matter-mob-throws-unknown-liquid-trump-supporters-waiting-get-trump-tulsa-rally/  https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/06/total-chaos-outside-trump-rally-protesters-take-boulder-ave-national-guard-moves/  I wonder if Hillary paid...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








__





						LIVE SOON! President TRUMP Rally!
					

It is happening, it is happening!



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








__





						Who’s excited for tonight’s TRUMP RALLY!? Hell to the yeah!
					

Can wait to see 100,000 ppl get fired up two stadiums! Lol this is incredible! Biden can’t fill a bathroom lol



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








__





						Trump won't admit it but he HOPES there's a riot in the streets outside his rally tonight
					

Why else would he: 1. First, set the rally in Tulsa on Juneteenth? 2. Then, under pressure to change it, only move it to the next day, while the Juneteenth marchers are still there? 3. Continue to register attendees well beyond the BOK arena's capacity, leaving many in the streets? 4. Post a...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

kiwiman127 said:


> America is a lot smarter than Little Trumpsters. Half empty arena greets Trump in Tulsa.


----------



## bluzman61

Ridgerunner said:


> Just how many really stupid POTUS rally OP's does one Message Board need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic Terrorist BLM members throw unknown liquid on Trump Supporters in line for rally - Natl Guard move in
> 
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/06/pure-evil-black-lives-matter-mob-throws-unknown-liquid-trump-supporters-waiting-get-trump-tulsa-rally/  https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/06/total-chaos-outside-trump-rally-protesters-take-boulder-ave-national-guard-moves/  I wonder if Hillary paid...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIVE SOON! President TRUMP Rally!
> 
> 
> It is happening, it is happening!
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who’s excited for tonight’s TRUMP RALLY!? Hell to the yeah!
> 
> 
> Can wait to see 100,000 ppl get fired up two stadiums! Lol this is incredible! Biden can’t fill a bathroom lol
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won't admit it but he HOPES there's a riot in the streets outside his rally tonight
> 
> 
> Why else would he: 1. First, set the rally in Tulsa on Juneteenth? 2. Then, under pressure to change it, only move it to the next day, while the Juneteenth marchers are still there? 3. Continue to register attendees well beyond the BOK arena's capacity, leaving many in the streets? 4. Post a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc. etc. etc.


Well, it WAS a big deal.


----------



## night_son

kiwiman127 said:


> America is a lot smarter than Little Trumpsters. Half empty arena greets Trump in Tulsa.



No.


----------



## Sunsettommy

kiwiman127 said:


> America is a lot smarter than Little Trumpsters. Half empty arena greets Trump in Tulsa.



I see that you present ZERO evidence to support your claim, no even a link, shame on you....

Townhall

*Millions Watch Trump Campaign Kickoff Rally in Tulsa*

Bronson Stocking
|
Posted: Jun 20, 2020

Excerpt:





President Trump kicked off his re-election campaign on Saturday with a packed arena in Tulsa, Oklahoma. The president let loose on Joe Biden, the left-wing mob, and some of the more recent lies spouted by the liberal media. 

"When the chips are down, Biden will always cave to the radical left. He'll always bow to the angry mob, and he will never protect you or your family," the president said. "Joe Biden will always let you down."

LINK


----------



## candycorn

Sunsettommy said:


> I see that you present ZERO evidence to support your claim, no even a link, shame on you....
> 
> Townhall
> 
> *Millions Watch Trump Campaign Kickoff Rally in Tulsa*
> 
> Bronson Stocking
> |
> Posted: Jun 20, 2020
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> View attachment 353004
> 
> President Trump kicked off his re-election campaign on Saturday with a packed arena in Tulsa, Oklahoma. The president let loose on Joe Biden, the left-wing mob, and some of the more recent lies spouted by the liberal media.
> 
> "When the chips are down, Biden will always cave to the radical left. He'll always bow to the angry mob, and he will never protect you or your family," the president said. "Joe Biden will always let you down."
> 
> LINK



There were hundreds of empty seats. A second speech was cancelled due to lack of interest.


----------



## Ridgerunner

bluzman61 said:


> Well, it WAS a big deal.



I agree... But the wet pants crowd keeps starting new thread when there are all ready a whole shit load of them...


----------



## Sunsettommy

candycorn said:


> There were hundreds of empty seats. A second speech was cancelled due to lack of interest.



Yet you can't produce the evidence...


----------



## candycorn

Sunsettommy said:


> Yet you can't produce the evidence...


Will a picture of him on stage with empty seats in the background suffice to prove the arena wasn't packed?


----------



## edthecynic

Sunsettommy said:


> President Trump kicked off his re-election campaign on Saturday with a packed arena in Tulsa, Oklahoma.


BULLSHIT!
There were empty blue seats galore in the "packed" arena!
 Town Hall has never had any credibility!




And you can see the fat man speaking to all the blue seats behind him so you can't claim it was an early shot before he arrived!


----------



## MarcATL

Millions he said...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Sunsettommy

edthecynic said:


> BULLSHIT!
> There were empty blue seats galore in the "packed" arena!
> Town Hall has never had any credibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the fat man speaking to all the blue seats behind him so you can't claim it was an early shot before he arrived!



Finally a leftist presented some evidence, too bad it is far bigger than Biden's biggest crowd which fills a big room.

You lose anyway, since Trump draws far bigger crowds than Biden does.


----------



## Moonglow

Sunsettommy said:


> Yet you can't produce the evidence...


Try pictures they tell the story.


----------



## toobfreak

kiwiman127 said:


> America is a lot smarter than Little Trumpsters. Half empty arena greets Trump in Tulsa.


We really didn't expect you to ever admit Trump knocked one out of the ballpark!  But then, your protesters were outside harassing people, throwing crap on them, calling them vile names, and still, Trump essentially filled an arena with 19,000 seats in it!

And as you've told us a thousand times, no one lives in Oklahoma.  Or any red state.

Let us know and show us the pictures when Joe Biden can fill a 9,000 seat school stadium.


----------



## Moonglow

Sunsettommy said:


> Finally a leftist presented some evidence, too bad it is far bigger than Biden's biggest crowd which fills a big room.
> 
> You lose anyway, since Trump draws far bigger crowds than Biden does.


You seem to be bare of any evidence..


----------



## Sunsettommy

Moonglow said:


> Try pictures they tell the story.



I have known all along that it wasn't full, but wanting post one claims have a source and evidence which he never did provide.

Meanwhile I see leftists like YOU completely ignore post 18


----------



## candycorn

toobfreak said:


> We really didn't expect you to ever admit Trump knocked one out of the ballpark!  But then, your protesters were outside harassing people, throwing crap on them, calling them vile names, and still, Trump essentially filled an arena with 19,000 seats in it!
> 
> And as you've told us a thousand times, no one lives in Oklahoma.  Or any red state.
> 
> Let us know and show us the pictures when Joe Biden can fill a 9,000 seat school stadium.



Its gone from being "full" to "essentially filled" to "Biden".   Doesn't it pain you to have to back off your claims so quickly, so often?


----------



## Sunsettommy

How come people like Candycorm and moonglow completely ignore post 18?

Could it be the words:  "*Millions Watch Trump Campaign Kickoff Rally in Tulsa"* scared the shit out of you?


----------



## edthecynic

Sunsettommy said:


> Finally a leftist presented some evidence, too bad it is far bigger than *Biden's biggest crowd which fills a big room.*
> 
> You lose anyway, since Trump draws far bigger crowds than Biden does.


LIAR as always!


----------



## Sunsettommy

candycorn said:


> There were hundreds of empty seats. A second speech was cancelled due to lack of interest.



You missed the word MILLIONS, how come?

Snicker.....


----------



## toobfreak

edthecynic said:


> BULLSHIT!  There were empty blue seats galore in the "packed" arena!


Try again, Kumquat!  That picture was taken after Trump finished and about half the place started filing our while Pence was still up there talking.  People come to see and hear Trump.  Trump talked 1h 41 minutes.  You couldn't string together 101 minutes of Biden taking if you strung together every word he's said publicly the past year!  

Why would anyone go all the way to the top and take a picture of empty seats unless purposefully in order to try to claim the stadium was never full.

They wouldn't.  You're fooling no one.


----------



## Moonglow

Sunsettommy said:


> How come people like Candycorm and moonglow completely ignore post 18?
> 
> Could it be the words:  "*Millions Watch Trump Campaign Kickoff Rally in Tulsa"* scared the shit out of you?


Probably because it has nothing to do with attendance at the rally.


----------



## Sunsettommy

edthecynic said:


> LIAR as always!



Not a liar, I didn't see that one, maybe 2,000 people there?


----------



## Sunsettommy

Moonglow said:


> Probably because it has nothing to do with attendance at the rally.



You didn't read the article, which is why YOU don't know where the "millions" came from.

Cheers.


----------



## edthecynic

Sunsettommy said:


> How come people like Candycorm and moonglow completely ignore post 18?
> 
> Could it be the words:  "*Millions Watch Trump Campaign Kickoff Rally in Tulsa"* scared the shit out of you?


I already exposed Town Hall as liars with their "packed arena" lie! Where have you been???


Sunsettommy said:


> Not a liar, I didn't see that one, maybe 2,000 people there?


Using Town Hall's metric, MILLIONS!


----------



## Sun Devil 92

edthecynic said:


> LIAR as always!



You are full of shit....as always.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Moonglow said:


> Try pictures they tell the story.



Only if you find a reason to believe...


----------



## edthecynic

toobfreak said:


> Try again, Kumquat!  *That picture was taken after Trump finished and about half the place started filing ou*r while Pence was still up there talking.  People come to see and hear Trump.  Trump talked 1h 41 minutes.  You couldn't string together 101 minutes of Biden taking if you strung together every word he's said publicly the past year!
> 
> Why would anyone go all the way to the top and take a picture of empty seats unless purposefully in order to try to claim the stadium was never full.
> 
> They wouldn't.  You're fooling no one.


LIAR!
YOU CAN SEE fat Donnie speaking to the empty blue seats in the background!!!!!
Trump Nazis are the worst liars!


----------



## MarathonMike

A great President and he is hilarious. He dismantled the theories about his Parkinson's disease with comedic genius.


----------



## Sunsettommy

edthecynic said:


> I already exposed Town Hall as liars with their "packed arena" lie! Where have you been???
> 
> Using Town Hall's metric, MILLIONS!



Try reading the article, they say many people used the media that was set up for people who couldn't be at the area, they claim millions used it.

I knew it wasn't full, it was still a large crowd anyway, which is why you leftists are so disturbed by it.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Poor ole joe & the sniveling snowflakes...


----------



## edthecynic

Sunsettommy said:


> Try reading the article, they say many people used the media that was set up for people who couldn't be at the area, they claim millions used it.
> 
> *I knew it wasn't full,* it was still a large crowd anyway, which is why you leftists are so disturbed by it.


But your lying source said it was "PACKED" when even you admit it wasn't, so why should those same liars be believed with their media claim?????


----------



## Sunsettommy

edthecynic said:


> But your lying source said it was "PACKED" when even you admit it wasn't, so why should those same liars be believed with their media claim?????



Sigh, I never claimed it was packed at any time.

My FIRST post was in reaction to the thread headline (which was false) and his opening thread post (which had no evidence or source in it at all) , thus the reason for POST 18.

My first words in post 18:

"I see that you present ZERO evidence to support your claim, no even a link, shame on you... "

Then I posted the article from Townhall.......


----------



## edthecynic

Sunsettommy said:


> Sigh, I never claimed it was packed at any time.
> 
> My FIRST post was in reaction to the thread headline (which was false) and his opening thread post (which had no evidence or source in it at all) , thus the reason for POST 18.
> 
> My first words in post 18:
> 
> "I see that you present ZERO evidence to support your claim, no even a link, shame on you... "
> 
> Then I posted the article from Townhall.......


But Town hall, the source for post 18, and town Hall LIED about the arena being "PACKED."

And the thread headline was NOT false as my photos proved, it was Town Hall who was false!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

bluzman61 said:


> I'm not sure WHERE they came from.  But they WERE silly.


It was the tick tok and k pop kids /karen Kat ladies / and weird homos who pushed the million requests
They were shooting for an empty stadium.
they were pretty slick about it to
They would brag about it and then delete thier posts so no one mainstream  would pick up on it ....i saw a couple of my retard sites I visit ..threads on it but I didnt pay any attention.

Some of those k pop vids get millions of views worldwide and thousands upon thousands of comments
Even the ny times picked it up ..they 4 channed it
No one knows just how effective they were ...100%


----------



## TheParser

The Drudge Report has a photograph of the less-than-filled stadium.

I suspect that many Drudge supporters simply did not want to take the risk of contracting COVID-19, so they did not attend the rally.

I plan to vote for President Trump, but I agree with the "experts" that his chances of reelection are very slim. 

We WILL get a more "peaceful"  atmosphere in the country with a President Biden (who, I have just read, considers himself to be another FDR), but I am afraid that many people (including me) fear that the "peace" will be at the price of capitulating to the demands of radicals.


----------



## justoffal

okfine said:


> What happened to the 800,000 that registered to go? Ha ha ha!


I'll settle quite happily for the several hundred thousand that showed up. Never saw numbers like that even for the majik mulatto....so now Trump is a failure if a million don't show??? Do you realize how deranged you have become?

Jo


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Donald Trump: Tulsa rally fails to draw expected crowds amid virus fears
					

The US president addressed a smaller than expected crowd in his first campaign rally since March.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Embarrassing when you make such outrageous claims. Given his record for lying I suspect they had to pay some folk to attend. Lets hope the thick fuckers only infect themselves.


----------



## Likkmee

bluzman61 said:


> CUTE little critters!  But a bit prickly to the touch.


Puerco con spinas. Great on those lil Popeil rotisseries


----------



## Likkmee

bluzman61 said:


> But there WERE plenty of llamas!


Normal America. Everybody leaves their ringers on the phone"Like is he REALLY" orange ? Like is he really 6 foot 6 ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Contentless OP. No link.


----------



## Marion Morrison

The half empty pic was taken 90 minutes before the rally started.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Also The National Guard came in and cleared out some violent protestors on the outside before and after the rally.


----------



## L.K.Eder

WEATHER53 said:


> I don’t think they had ever planned to use all of the upper section. Nonetheless the usual liberal fake highjinks prove fake and false once again. The delay in filling the arena to its intended capacity was due to “protestors” blocking entrances.


they never planned to use the upper section? but had another place for overflow? LOL


----------



## Camp

Donald needs new more exciting lies for his lie fest and silly show. Like all entertainers, he needs to refresh his material.


----------



## Camp

Trumpoholics are making valiant efforts to keep all threads and news of their loser leader in the rubber room here on USMB.


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> they never planned to use the upper section? but had another place for overflow? LOL


National Guard had to clear out violent protesters outside the rally who were blocking access.








						Tensions flare at protests outside Trump rally in Tulsa
					

U.S. President Donald Trump's supporters faced off with protesters shouting 'Black Lives Matter' in Tulsa as the president took the stage for his first campaign rally in months amid public health concerns about the coronavirus and fears that the event could lead to violence in the wake of...



					www.ctvnews.ca
				




AP is not exactly honest.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its poor when threads critical of trump get sent down here. Did he take out an injunction or something ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its poor when threads critical of trump get sent down here. Did he take out an injunction or something ?


No content, no link OP. Derp!


----------



## cnm

L.K.Eder said:


> they never planned to use the upper section? but had another place for overflow? LOL


Don't be cruel. Can't you see the hurt?


----------



## Marion Morrison

justoffal said:


> I'll settle quite happily for the several hundred thousand that showed up. Never saw numbers like that even for the majik mulatto....so now Trump is a failure if a million don't show??? Do you realize how deranged you have become?
> 
> Jo


Apparently leftist trolls were reserving places for the outside rally by the scores.
Also The National Guard had to clomp in like the goon squad and clear out violent protesters outside at the beginning and end of the rally. People that wanted to get in were denied access to a metal detector by protesters for a time.


----------



## playtime

*1,000,000 wanted tickets???







FAIL.*


----------



## Marion Morrison

playtime said:


> *1,000,000,000 wanted tickets???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAIL.*


Ahem, that was trolled up just so you could say that. 
Some did it trying to gain access and disrupt.


----------



## L.K.Eder

troll-in-chief was trolled? 

that's a shame.


----------



## amethyst

500,000+ People Watch Trump’s Tulsa Rally on YouTube
500,000+ People Watch Trump’s Tulsa Rally on YouTube. 500,000+ People Watch Trump’s Tulsa Rally on YouTube


----------



## playtime

Marion Morrison said:


> Ahem, that was trolled up just so you could say that.
> Some did it trying to gain access and disrupt.



okey dokey,  _marion.  _you're right.  my bad. * it was ALMOST a million.*

*President Trump tweets that almost 1 million people have requested tickets to Saturday's Tulsa rally*

From Staff Reports 
Jun 15, 2020

Speaking to reporters in Washington, the president said the convention hall, the Cox Business Convention Center, near the BOK Center in downtown Tulsa will be used, increasing total capacity to 62,000 for his first campaign rally since early March.

That would mean there would be “over 900,000 people that won’t be able to go, but hopefully they’ll be watching,” Trump said.

“But it’s amazing. No one’s ever heard of numbers like this. We’re going to have a great time. We’re going to talk about our nation. We’re going to talk about where we’re going, where we’ve come from.”

Meanwhile, at a news conference Monday afternoon in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma Republican Party Chairman David McLain said the number of people signed up to attend the rally — set to begin at 7 p.m. Saturday at the BOK Center — is “historic.”

“That is the sleeping giant we are talking about that none of the press seems to pick up on,” McLain said.
President Trump tweets that almost 1 million people have requested tickets to Saturday's Tulsa rally

better?


----------



## Marion Morrison

playtime said:


> okey dokey,  _marion.  _you're right.  my bad. * it was ALMOST a million.*
> 
> *President Trump tweets that almost 1 million people have requested tickets to Saturday's Tulsa rally*
> 
> From Staff Reports
> Jun 15, 2020
> 
> Speaking to reporters in Washington, the president said the convention hall, the Cox Business Convention Center, near the BOK Center in downtown Tulsa will be used, increasing total capacity to 62,000 for his first campaign rally since early March.
> 
> That would mean there would be “over 900,000 people that won’t be able to go, but hopefully they’ll be watching,” Trump said.
> 
> “But it’s amazing. No one’s ever heard of numbers like this. We’re going to have a great time. We’re going to talk about our nation. We’re going to talk about where we’re going, where we’ve come from.”
> 
> Meanwhile, at a news conference Monday afternoon in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma Republican Party Chairman David McLain said the number of people signed up to attend the rally — set to begin at 7 p.m. Saturday at the BOK Center — is “historic.”
> 
> “That is the sleeping giant we are talking about that none of the press seems to pick up on,” McLain said.
> President Trump tweets that almost 1 million people have requested tickets to Saturday's Tulsa rally
> 
> better?


Those numbers were very inflated by online trolls requesting multiple signups. You can see them gloating about it on Twatter. I can just imagine the names used.
"Ronald McDonald, Big Bird, John Smith, Trumpy McFuckface"..etc...

AOC is bragging about it here:


----------



## Jitss617

Wow what in incredible time! The energy was of 5 million ppl! Thank you trump!


----------



## Flash




----------



## playtime

Marion Morrison said:


> Those numbers were very inflated by online trolls requesting multiple signups. You can see them gloating about it on Twatter. I can just imagine the names used.
> "Ronald McDonald, Big Bird, John Smith, Trumpy McFuckface"..etc...



whatever makes you feel better...

regardless - do you think it was really stupid of donny & his flying monkeys to believe those numbers, then?   

lol,  guess they set themselves up.


----------



## shockedcanadian

She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.

Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"


AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’

U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.


In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.

“Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Wow what in incredible time! The energy was of 5 million ppl! Thank you trump!



cool story bro.  

it was boring - same old same old.


----------



## rightwinger

I congratulate Republicans on their low attendance.

It shows that many had enough common sense to avoid a large crowd. It is sad to see that Trump officials did not use the extra space on top to spread people out. It is also disappointing that Trump did not ask the crowd to wear their masks.  

It shows poor judgement in desiring the appearance of a packed  crowd not worried about infection.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> cool story bro.
> 
> it was boring - same old same old.



Mic drop


----------



## pyetro

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great qualities, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


Make up your mind conservatives. Was there a lot of people or was it sabotaged?


----------



## L.K.Eder

how did they prevent others from going?


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> troll-in-chief was trolled?
> 
> that's a shame.


I know, it just breaks your heart, huh?


----------



## shockedcanadian

pyetro said:


> Make up your mind conservatives. Was there a lot of people or was it sabotaged?



Both obviously.  When you get many thousands during a pandemic, and protesters and enemies of free speech (except theirs of course) sabotage rallies, it illustrates a success, and their fear.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

NotYourBody said:


> I bet those dumbasses who've been camped out since Monday feel pretty stupid, haha!


There has been no one camping out.  After the first night, the city imposed a curfew because libtards were spotted in the area and feared Antifa would perform their usual antics.  Do try and keep up!


----------



## shockedcanadian

L.K.Eder said:


> how did they prevent others from going?



By booking tickets that they had no interest in claiming.  Thus, others couldn't reserve those tickets.

Dirty, communist tactics which she celebrates.  "Hey kid, you're doing great for your country (the Communist government of China).  You don't know how to change a lightbulb and you're eating tidepods for youtube views, but you're as sharp as a pencil.  Thank you for your service!"

Quite frankly, the fact that she attributes this to dumb young people makes me wonder if this wasn't much better coordinated.  AOC has always been "peculiar" in her words and methods.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dale Smith said:


> Dude, please, my little brother IS a healthcare professional in Amarillo and he has said that the number of cases of those that live in Amarillo that required hospitalization has been very light and that the majority of cases came from a meat packing plant in Dumas or Dalhart...I forget which one. He also said that those that are hospitalized have other underlying physical conditions that make them susceptible to serious implications mostly having to due with lung issues. The rest that test "positive" are quarantined at home. Don't fret......wear your mask and stay away from people. Something you should do regardless of a pandemic. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Informative.


----------



## Marion Morrison

playtime said:


> whatever makes you feel better...
> 
> regardless - do you think it was really stupid of donny & his flying monkeys to believe those numbers, then?
> 
> lol,  guess they set themselves up.


Oh yes, such a clever ploy the leftists used. So mature and totally not juvenile and dishonest.

































/sarcasm


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Mic drop



that means that the protesters musta OUTNUMBERED the attendees!  LOL!!!!

why didn't his advance team ensure the entrances were clear?  oh that's right - 'cause they were sick with covidkooties..


haaaaaaaaaaaaaa...............  donny couldn't filled a 20K stadium AND the 'overflow' was completely non existent.  it was also boring as fuck.

so spin spin spin away....


----------



## playtime

Marion Morrison said:


> Oh yes, such a clever ploy the leftists used. So mature and totally not juvenile and dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sarcasm



tissue?


----------



## TheParser

If some "teens" did buy up large blocks of tickets with no intention of attending, then they should be congratulated on admitting it.

Now the Trump campaign can study ways to prevent such sabotage in the future.


----------



## L.K.Eder

shockedcanadian said:


> By booking tickets that they had no interest in claiming.  Thus, others couldn't reserve those tickets.
> 
> Dirty, communist tactics which she celebrates.  "Hey kid, you're doing great for your country (the Communist government of China).  You don't know how to change a lightbulb and you're eating tidepods for youtube views, but you're as sharp as a pencil.  Thank you for your service!"


fail.









						TikTok Teens Registered for Trump Tulsa Rally With No Plans to Go
					

U.S. President Donald Trump’s campaign rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, on Saturday hosted a fraction of the expected supporters. Some of the no-shows may have been teenagers who decided to RSVP with no intention of attending.




					www.bloomberg.com
				




The Trump campaign said registering for the rally didn’t mean guaranteed entry for the event, and no one was issued an actual ticket.

“Leftists always fool themselves into thinking they’re being clever,” said Tim Murtaugh, a campaign spokesman. “Registering for a rally only means you’ve RSVPed with a cell phone number. Every rally is general admission and entry is first-come-first served. But we thank them for their contact information.”


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Evidence of 3 gates being blocked really drive you crazy huh



where were all the goons with guns protecting donny's ( & apparently yers) fragile ego to keep the bad protesters away?  isn't OK an open carry state?


----------



## Marion Morrison

playtime said:


> tissue?


I'm just fine, deary. 

Just consider what the optics look like to rational adult voters, k?


----------



## beagle9

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


If this happened, then it proves that social media is a dangerous threat being used by bad actors to negatively affect our election's process. The case if true needs to be investigated by the feds, and sent to the courts quickly in order to deal with it in a way that makes sure that our election's processes are kept transparent open and fair. Lawsuits and regulatory actions should be taken quickly if this actually happened. Actually a shut down of certain aspects of the social media giants should take place until the elections are done with. Open media in the traditional sense is ok, because it is transparent, and people can decide who they want to watch without being influenced by others who are led by organized players with evil intent in their minds.


----------



## Marion Morrison

playtime said:


> where were all the goons with guns protecting donny's ( & apparently yers) fragile ego to keep the bad protesters away?  isn't OK an open carry state?


They showed up in Hawaiian shirts and the NG Goon squad had to clear them out, too.

I'm here to help! 
Well, maybe not Jitler..more on the side of truth than Jitler.


----------



## playtime

Marion Morrison said:


> I'm just fine, deary.
> 
> Just consider what the optics look like to rational adult voters, k?



the optics are spectacular - just look at my siggy.


----------



## playtime

Marion Morrison said:


> They showed up in Hawaiian shirts and the NG Goon squad had to clear them out, too.
> 
> I'm here to help!



ummm - it's the booger-loo boys who wear them thar shirts.


----------



## beagle9

L.K.Eder said:


> how did they prevent others from going?


Do you know how to read and then comprehend what you just read ?? LOL... What kind of question was that ??


----------



## shockedcanadian

L.K.Eder said:


> fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok Teens Registered for Trump Tulsa Rally With No Plans to Go
> 
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump’s campaign rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, on Saturday hosted a fraction of the expected supporters. Some of the no-shows may have been teenagers who decided to RSVP with no intention of attending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump campaign said registering for the rally didn’t mean guaranteed entry for the event, and no one was issued an actual ticket.
> 
> “Leftists always fool themselves into thinking they’re being clever,” said Tim Murtaugh, a campaign spokesman. “Registering for a rally only means you’ve RSVPed with a cell phone number. Every rally is general admission and entry is first-come-first served. But we thank them for their contact information.”



Obviously his campaign was saying that to try and convince them not to use these methods. * We saw that crazy Karen protester woman getting arrested and screaming "I have a ticket".  *So clearly tickets were issues.

These efforts to subvert his crowd clearly worked and were thought out for some time I'm sure by the skittish alt-left.  "How can we impact his rallies which are such a large source of his support and motivation"?  They will stop at nothing to try and impact his support, it's just interfering in the election process and freedom of assembly in their own, communist way.  Creepy people engage in this and then gloat about it.

You can be sure his campaign will find a way to fix this process.  Unfortunately it risks more protesters and undesirables getting in and disrupting.  That's the trade off he might have to accept from the flaky Snowflakes.  All of his rallies before this pandemic were full and had an overflow, everyone knows this.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> that means that the protesters musta OUTNUMBERED the attendees!  LOL!!!!
> 
> why didn't his advance team ensure the entrances were clear?  oh that's right - 'cause they were sick with covidkooties..
> 
> 
> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa...............  donny couldn't filled a 20K stadium AND the 'overflow' was completely non existent.  it was also boring as fuck.
> 
> so spin spin spin away....


We couldn’t get in, Democrats blocked 3 gates.. sad


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> If this happened, then it proves that social media is a dangerous threat being used by bad actors to negatively affect our election's process. The case if true needs to be investigated by the feds, and sent to the courts quickly in order to deal with it in a way that makes sure that our election's processes are kept transparent open and fair. Lawsuits and regulatory actions should be taken quickly if this actually happened. Actually a shut down of certain aspects of the social media giants should take place until the elections are done with. Open media in the traditional sense is ok, because it is transparent, and people can decide who they want to watch without being influenced by others who are led by organized players with evil intent in their minds.


There's a smidgen of valid point there.


----------



## L.K.Eder

beagle9 said:


> Do you know how to read and then comprehend what you just read ?? LOL... What kind of question was that ??


lol. read the thread.


----------



## Jitss617

anynameyouwish said:


> does the fact  that NOBODY wants to to attend  his Hitler Rallies make you want to cry like a baby?
> 
> or go out and kill people?
> 
> which  kind of piece of shit are  you?
> 
> 
> the MURDERER or the CRY BABY?
> 
> Marion Morrison has already told ME what he wants to do to me.....
> 
> (hint.....think ROPE, TREE, JOURNALIST - some assembly required)
> 
> so....
> 
> I repeat....
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


Huh?


----------



## beagle9

TheParser said:


> If some "teens" did buy up large blocs of tickets with no intention of attending, then they should be congratulated on admitting it.
> 
> Now the Trump campaign can study ways to prevent such sabotage in the future.


Well for insuring that our election's stay open and fair for everyone, then it is everyone's business through the federal powers (not just specific campaign's), to make sure these things don't happen.


----------



## pyetro

You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:


> Andrew Little, the Public Information Officer for the Tulsa Fire Department, confirmed to Forbes on Sunday that a tally taken by the fire marshal clocked the turnout at just under 6,200 people, far fewer attendees than the campaign expected.











						Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
					

The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## anynameyouwish

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .




amazing

and now I understand what the conservatives are saying....


look at all the unarmed ANTIFA and BLM protestors (clearly visible as they hide behind invisible shields) blocking the BILLIONS of gun toting trump supporters......

I never thought I'd see the day when big brave heavily armed fascist nazis would allow themselves to be stopped by unarmed (and invisible) protestors....

maybe....

just maybe.....conservatives are NOT so big and brave after all.....


----------



## L.K.Eder

shockedcanadian said:


> Obviously his campaign was saying that to try and convince them not to use these methods. * We saw that crazy protester woman getting arrested and screaming "I have a ticket".  *So clearly tickets were issues.
> 
> These efforts to subvert his crowd clearly worked and were thought out for some time I'm sure by the skittish alt-left.  "How can we impact his rallies which are such a large source of his support and motivation"?  They will stop at nothing to try and impact his support, it's just interfering in the election process and freedom of assembly in their own, communist way.  Creepy people engage in this and then gloat about it.
> 
> You can be sure his campaign will find a way to fix this process.  Unfortunately it risks more protesters and undesirables getting in and disrupting.  That's the trade off he might have to accept from the flaky Snowflakes.  All of his rallies before this pandemic were full and had an overflow, everyone knows this.


and if 20k people had shown up, they could have entered and filled the arena. your pretzel logic is amusing.


----------



## beagle9

L.K.Eder said:


> lol. read the thread.


I am... What are you reading ?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> We couldn’t get in, Democrats blocked 3 gates.. sad



sounds like donny's campaign team is trying to spin it too by the looks of it.


oh well - y'all are delusional anyway. 

 carry on.


----------



## miketx

pyetro said:


> Make up your mind conservatives. Was there a lot of people or was it sabotaged?


Both, troll.


----------



## L.K.Eder

beagle9 said:


> I am... What are you reading ?


the thread, including statements from the Trump campaign.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> sounds like donny's campaign team is trying to spin it too by the looks of it.
> 
> 
> oh well - y'all are delusional anyway.
> 
> carry on.


There is video lol how is that spin?


----------



## miketx

Can't wait to see Biden get more than 100, if he ever comes out of hiding.


----------



## shockedcanadian

beagle9 said:


> Well for insuring that our election's stay open and fair for everyone, then it is everyone's business through the federal powers (not just specific campaign's), to make sure these things don't happen.




This is a fair point.  This could become akin to the Communist Party sending in the Red Army to "watch" you as you go to the polls.  Or, in fact, crowding polling stations and not allowing you to vote.

This could become much worse, and should be met with serious federal charges.  A free and fair election is the most precious of National Security issues.


----------



## Correll

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com




And if it was packed, you'd be whining about convid. 


YOur words have no meaning. Orange man bad.


----------



## beagle9

L.K.Eder said:


> the thread, including statements from the Trump campaign.


Ok, so was it sabotaged or not (the rally) ???


----------



## L.K.Eder

this is awesome. after the documented coordinated troll bot attacks 4 years ago, trumptards are now whining about the trump campaign being trolled.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

playtime said:


> the optics are spectacular - just look at my siggy.



That picture is not from the rally.  It may have been taken before the crow arrived or were held up by "protestors".


----------



## beagle9

shockedcanadian said:


> This is a fair point.  This could become akin to the Communist Party sending in the Red Army to "watch" you as you go to the polls.  Or, in fact, crowding polling stations and not allowing you to vote.
> 
> This could become much worse, and should be met with serious federal charges.  A free and fair election is the most precious of National Security issues.


That's exactly right. I knew it would get bad, and we absolutely need the feds led by the right people to get involved in insuring our election's integrity ASAP.


----------



## TemplarKormac

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .



With reach like this, who needs a packed house?


----------



## Camp

The Fire Department is part of the Deep State.


----------



## L.K.Eder

beagle9 said:


> Ok, so was it sabotaged or not (the rally) ???


rally was not sabotaged. the campaign however was trolled into crowing about fantastic demand for orange hate fests and fed garbage data. bon appétit, maggots.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Camp said:


> The Fire Department is part of the Deep State.


It's in the name.
FirE DEPartment.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> There is video lol how is that spin?



there is?  can you post it 'cause i looked for anything to back up what you are saying & can't find nuthin'.


----------



## RealDave

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


Cruy babies galore.  You assfucks did the same shit to the Democrats in 2008.


----------



## Bobob

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


So what


----------



## playtime

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That picture is not from the rally.  It may have been taken before the crow arrived or were held up by "protestors".



i watched the rally & i saw the cameras panning from all angles.  right after pence spoke, they showed the upper tiers.

nice try on yer part though.


----------



## Grumblenuts

OMG, politician tweets about politics!


----------



## August West

miketx said:


> Can't wait to see Biden get more than 100, if he ever comes out of hiding.


Biden is a politician, not a cult leader. He`ll never have thousands of fat dirty rednecks wanting to have his baby. See the difference Mikey? Biden isn`t campaigning because he doesn`t have to. He`s sitting back laughing his ass off at the Clorox swilling goobers.


----------



## beagle9

L.K.Eder said:


> this is awesome. after the documented coordinated troll bot attacks 4 years ago, trumptards are now whining about the trump campaign being trolled.


Well it needs to end, and it needs to end now. Russian interference they said ??? Ha the Russians can't hold a light to how bad we can screw up our own processes without their help or anyone else's these days.

The Russians were used, and they never had influence in our election's process, other than maybe some Russian American's deciding that they like conservatism, and therefore they voted in that way. Hey we don't mind the world liking one side of the coin or the other, just as long as the coin isn't fake (one sided on both sides), and the world isn't the one tossing the coin in the air for us to call as it hits the ground.


----------



## anynameyouwish

August West said:


> Biden is a politician, not a cult leader. He`ll never have thousands of fat dirty rednecks wanting to have his baby. See the difference Mikey? Biden isn`t campaigning because he doesn`t have to. He`s sitting back laughing his ass off at the Clorox swilling goobers.




" Biden is a politician, not a cult leader. He`ll never have thousands of fat dirty rednecks wanting to have his baby. See the difference Mikey? "

BRAVO!

nice....


----------



## beagle9

L.K.Eder said:


> rally was not sabotaged. the campaign however was trolled into crowing about fantastic demand for orange hate fests and fed garbage data. bon appétit, maggots.


Sabotaged then. Good that can be fixed, and it should be fixed. Enough of the corruption already.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



You should send them a gift because they lie just as well as you do.  I watched the rally and did not see an empty seat.  There is no way it was one-third full!


----------



## shockedcanadian

L.K.Eder said:


> rally was not sabotaged. the campaign however was trolled into crowing about fantastic demand for orange hate fests and fed garbage data. bon appétit, maggots.



May be, it's clear that it had an effect.  There hasn't been one rally of his that hasn't been full and with an overflow, we've all seen them.  The MSM and his opponents were clearly impacting the rally, even forcing a date change (which could also have had an impact).  It's what they will continue to do as their candidate is "in shelter" and the big money global donors and domestic China First rats work hard to prevent a re-election.

If I am Trump I hold a rally every week or two.  Improve the system and work out the kinks now, keep his opponents on their toes and their communist, youth sympathizers busy trying to disrupt his support.  Without question the fear of the virus, conveniently timed out of Communist China, has impacted peoples willingness to come out.  Trump should meet it all head on with a constant barrage of rallies.  At the very least, it will cost his opponents cash and effort trying to disrupt.

Even a half full stadium will look like a massive wave compared to a party keeping their leader away from the public.  The additional fund raising will help also.  He can't just give the West to the commies.


----------



## Dragonlady

shockedcanadian said:


> By booking tickets that they had no interest in claiming.  Thus, others couldn't reserve those tickets.
> 
> Dirty, communist tactics which she celebrates.  "Hey kid, you're doing great for your country (the Communist government of China).  You don't know how to change a lightbulb and you're eating tidepods for youtube views, but you're as sharp as a pencil.  Thank you for your service!"



Dirty communist tactis????  My how we are triggered today.

Compared to inviting the Russians to hack the DNC, and then using the stolen emails to 


TheParser said:


> If some "teens" did buy up large blocs of tickets with no intention of attending, then they should be congratulated on admitting it.
> 
> Now the Trump campaign can study ways to prevent such sabotage in the future.



Nobody bought up "large blocks of tickets".  The tickets were free, only individuals were allowed to register.  There were no "blocks" of tickets reserved.  This was the teenagers of America pranking and humiliating the President of the United States.  

Bored kids, stuck at home in the epidemic with nothing but time on their hands, are now busily hacking the President's social media campaign.  This is only the beginning.

Welcome to the revolution.  This is the American people revolting against the Donald Trump presidency.  You fools thought that the civil war would be fought with guns and bullets in the streets.  That's not what's happening.  The American people are taking back their nation from the police state the Republican Party has crafted over the past 40 years.

Twice, the American people have voted to end the status quo.  Trump was elected to "drain the swamp", but Trump is the worst swamp creature ever.  The American people, who really do believe in the Constitution and who refuse to put party over country, are revolting against this corrupt and lawless Administration which is sickening and killing Americans by the thousand.

This IS the revolution.  It's just not happening the way the radicial right has been dreaming it would happen.


----------



## Grumblenuts

They both suck. Neither deserves our support at all. We've been thoroughly fucked again. Happy day!


----------



## Camp

Marion Morrison said:


> Apparently leftist trolls were reserving places for the outside rally by the scores.
> Also The National Guard had to clomp in like the goon squad and clear out violent protesters outside at the beginning and end of the rally. People that wanted to get in were denied access to a metal detector by protesters for a time.


Did you even read your link? According to your link, all Guard activity was downtown, non-violent and no protesters hindered anyone from entering the rally. Official Fire Department count is 6.200 people showed up for the rally.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

bluzman61 said:


> NOT to mention those precocious porcupines!


I didn't get what you were doing...........Then I looked at what board this is......lol
I've never been in here before. Probably never will again...lol


----------



## Jitss617

Camp said:


> Did you even read your link? According to your link, all Guard activity was downtown, non-violent and no protesters hindered anyone from entering the rally. Official Fire Department count is 6.200 people showed up for the rally.


----------



## L.K.Eder

beagle9 said:


> Sabotaged then. Good that can be fixed, and it should be fixed. Enough of the corruption already.


you are open-minded, a good listener, and equipped with tremendous reading comprehension prowess.


----------



## Toro

I thought conservatives believed AOC was dumber than a sack of hammers.

They are, of course, correct.  So why do they believer what AOC is saying is accurate?

Anyone can reserve tickets.  If 100,000 tickets are reserved, 80,000 by teens and 20,000 by Trump supporters, if 20,000 Trump supporters come and 80,000 teens don't, all 20,000 Trump supporters get in.

This isn't hard people.

The fact is that the stadium was barely half full and the overflow crowd of 40,000 they were expecting amounted to 25.


----------



## August West

miketx said:


> The presidential race isn't about Biden? How moronic.


You have no ammo to use against Biden and it`s quite painful for you. Dr. West prescribes 2 Burismas after every meal and before bed take a dose of Tara Reade.


----------



## aaronleland

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You should send them a gift because they lie just as well as you do.  I watched the rally and did not see an empty seat.  There is no way it was one-third full!



I watched it. Almost the entire upper deck was empty.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Dragonlady said:


> Dirty communist tactis????  My how we are triggered today.
> 
> Compared to inviting the Russians to hack the DNC, and then using the stolen emails to
> 
> 
> Nobody bought up "large blocks of tickets".  The tickets were free, only individuals were allowed to register.  There were no "blocks" of tickets reserved.  This was the teenagers of America pranking and humiliating the President of the United States.
> 
> Bored kids, stuck at home in the epidemic with nothing but time on their hands, are now busily hacking the President's social media campaign.  This is only the beginning.
> 
> Welcome to the revolution.  This is the American people revolting against the Donald Trump presidency.  You fools thought that the civil war would be fought with guns and bullets in the streets.  That's not what's happening.  The American people are taking back their nation from the police state the Republican Party has crafted over the past 40 years.
> 
> Twice, the American people have voted to end the status quo.  Trump was elected to "drain the swamp", but Trump is the worst swamp creature ever.  The American people, who really do believe in the Constitution and who refuse to put party over country, are revolting against this corrupt and lawless Administration which is sickening and killing Americans by the thousand.
> 
> This IS the revolution.  It's just not happening the way the radicial right has been dreaming it would happen.



Naw, this wasn't just a few snotty nosed kids, this was coordinated much broader.  Even if he just has to tell his supporters, "just go and show up.  We will have big screens outside, food trucks available".  Whatever.  Let the alt-left liberty oppressors fail in their efforts. 

Trump has to make it a more positive message.  He has to keep it a movement and this means encouraging pro-Americans to come out in droves.  Florida, Texas and other places would be an ideal place to follow and ensure liberty.  If he calls them out in such a fashion, they will come out in droves again.  He has to remain the "object of change and anti-establishment".

He also should start every campaign with the same, "where is Biden"?  Do it everytime, ever rally, 2-3 times a month with increasing regularity as we get closer to the election.

Trump also simply has to improve the reserve system.  The fact that AOC blamed it on such an effort leaves me to suspect it was something more.  As I said, she has always been "peculiar" in my eyes.  From her rapid rise and center stage to her policies and methods.  She seems well funded...by whom exactly?


----------



## ColonelAngus

So why did liberal faggots try to stop the rally because of the Rona virus if only 6000 attended?  What was the point?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

aaronleland said:


> I watched it. Almost the entire upper deck was empty.



You need your eyes checked!


----------



## Toro

shockedcanadian said:


> Naw, this wasn't just a few snotty nosed kids, this was coordinated much broader.
> 
> Trump simply has to improve the system.  The fact that AOC blamed it on such an effort leaves me to suspect it was something more.
> 
> As I said, she has always been "peculiar" in my eyes.  From her rapid rise and center stage to her policies and methods.




Trump doesn't have to improve the system.  You - and AOC - have to understand it better.


----------



## toobfreak

edthecynic said:


> LIAR!
> YOU CAN SEE fat Donnie speaking to the empty blue seats in the background!!!!!
> Trump Nazis are the worst liars!


How am I a Nazi?  Do you even know what a Nazi is?  Do you know how they act?  What they do?  They act like your protesters at a Trump Rally and BLM and Antifa who all support the DNC.  And show me the picture of Trump talking to empty seats, don't just TELL me about it, asshole.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Sunsettommy said:


> I see that you present ZERO evidence to support your claim, no even a link, shame on you....
> 
> Townhall
> 
> *Millions Watch Trump Campaign Kickoff Rally in Tulsa*
> 
> Bronson Stocking
> |
> Posted: Jun 20, 2020
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> View attachment 353004
> 
> President Trump kicked off his re-election campaign on Saturday with a packed arena in Tulsa, Oklahoma. The president let loose on Joe Biden, the left-wing mob, and some of the more recent lies spouted by the liberal media.
> 
> "When the chips are down, Biden will always cave to the radical left. He'll always bow to the angry mob, and he will never protect you or your family," the president said. "Joe Biden will always let you down."
> 
> LINK


They'll say anything now.just blurt it out automatically.

I wonder how many plasma tv screens in America did not see sunlight in the room this morning.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Camp said:


> Did you even read your link? According to your link, all Guard activity was downtown, non-violent and no protesters hindered anyone from entering the rally. Official Fire Department count is 6.200 people showed up for the rally.


Unlike you, I aggregate multiple sources for info then sort it all out.
According to my link, pepper balls were fired into the crowd. Now does that sound non-violent to you?
If you had the smarts you can pick out where the AP article contradicts itself within itself, so you know they're lying.
It's all written right there.
"The protesters blocked traffic in at least one intersection." "There was also an *undercurrent of tension near the entrance to the secured area, where Trump supporters and opponents squared off.* Several downtown businesses boarded up their windows as well to avoid any potential damage."
"When demonstrators approached a National Guard bus that got separated from its caravan, Tulsa police officers fired pepper balls to push back the crowd,"
The bolded is when they prevented people from entering and then the NG clomped in and cleared everybody out.


			https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/tensions-flare-at-protests-outside-trump-rally-in-tulsa-1.499330


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

His act is tired and weak. And people know it. I watched a lot of it on Fox and I have to say, it's the worst one he's held so far. At times, his heart didn't even appear to be into it. Even some of his new lines just fell flat. These are the only things people will remember. 120K+ dead, almost 20% unemployment, stoking racial division, and an administration mired in scandal from Day 1. But you supporters go on keeping hope alive. Right now, trying to rig an electoral victory by winning certain states is his only possibility. And even that ain't looking too good right now.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> Trump doesn't have to improve the system.  You - and AOC - have to understand it better.


AOC seems to understand it, based on her tweet. it's not her fault that the linked article misrepresents her tweet.


----------



## Moonglow

Sorry Trump it was not worth going to. Think of all the taxpayers money wasted on stupid Trump rallies over the last four years..


----------



## beagle9

shockedcanadian said:


> May be, it's clear that it had an effect.  There hasn't been one rally of his that hasn't been full and with an overflow, we've all seen them.  The MSM and his opponents were clearly impacting the rally, even forcing a date change (which could also have had an impact).  It's what they will continue to do as their candidate is "in shelter" and the big money global donors and domestic China First rats work hard to prevent a re-election.
> 
> If I am Trump I hold a rally every week or two.  Improve the system and work out the kinks now, keep his opponents on their toes and their communist, youth sympathizers busy trying to disrupt his support.  Without question the fear of the virus, conveniently timed out of Communist China, has impacted peoples willingness to come out.  Trump should meet it all head on with a constant barrage of rallies.  At the very least, it will cost his opponents cash and effort trying to disrupt.
> 
> Even a half full stadium will look like a massive wave compared to a party keeping their leader away from the public.  The additional fund raising will help also.  He can't just give the West to the commies.


Great points. I agree.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

toobfreak said:


> How am I a Nazi?  Do you even know what a Nazi is?  Do you know how they act?  What they do?  They act like your protesters at a Trump Rally and BLM and Antifa who all support the DNC.  And show me the picture of Trump talking to empty seats, don't just TELL me about it, asshole.


NAZI, racist, and fascist are just words these monkeys are taught to say. They don't know definitions.
Maybe he should know that Hitler hated faggots as much as Jews.

This means that half the protesters would be in line to greet an oven.


----------



## beagle9

Toro said:


> Trump doesn't have to improve the system.  You - and AOC - have to understand it better.


What, the new system being created by the cratzi's ??? The old one worked good enough. No one needs to learn a new one, but the one that is undermining our old one now, uh it is that that one needs all eyes upon it if it is corrupting our old system that everyone understood.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Maxdeath said:


> And people wonder why I call them undereducated. I would rather burn the country down, kill millions then act responsibly.




" I would rather burn the country down, kill millions then act responsibly. "

you must be thinking about trump

since that IS his motto

do you wear that motto on your t-shirt?

btw....

I won't be doing either of those things....

I won't burn the country down and I won't kill millions.....

speaking of KILLING MILLIONS


I'm sure you have your weapons ready for when YOU start killing millions of NON-trump supporters....

do you put the names of your intended victims on each bullet?

do you intend to put a notch on your gun for every decent person you murder?

is your preferred method of murdering people to
a.  shoot them in the head
or
b.  lynch them
?

are there any notches on your gun yet?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Moonglow said:


> Sorry Trump it was not worth going to. Think of all the taxpayers money wasted on stupid Trump rallies over the last four years..


I believe he makes money really.

You certainly don't have your thinking cap on today Moonbeam. People pay to get in these things.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Dims are the most against free speech of any group I have ever seen.

No dissent.  If you step out of line you are destroyed.  They are fascists.

Tulsi says no more foreign regime change wars and Hillary calls her a RUSSIAN SPY!    

How many left wing assholes on this site voted for HIllary?  Many.  Many voted for the bitch who claimed a war veteran is a Russian Spy, just because the war veteran said war is bad,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

aaronleland said:


> I watched it. Almost the entire upper deck was empty.


You mean this upper deck that is empty?





That sure looks like a lot of people to be empty.


----------



## L.K.Eder

beagle9 said:


> What, the new system being created by the cratzi's ??? The old one worked good enough. No one needs to learn a new one, but the one that is undermining our old one now, uh it is that that one needs all eyes upon it if it is corrupting our old system that everyone understood.


whargarrbl


----------



## anynameyouwish

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You mean this upper deck that is empty?
> 
> View attachment 353097
> 
> That sure looks like a lot of people to be empty.




seriously?

quibling over fractions?

YOU and TRUMP CLAIMED that MILLIONS were buying tickets and preparing to BE THERE!

and THAT did not happen.

look at the fuking pictures;

THERE ARE NOT MILLIONS OF DERANGED LUNATICS in ANY of those pictures.....


----------



## playtime

Camp said:


> Did you even read your link? According to your link, all Guard activity was downtown, non-violent and no protesters hindered anyone from entering the rally. Official Fire Department count is 6.200 people showed up for the rally.



#pathetic


----------



## toobfreak

Moonglow said:


> Sorry Trump it was not worth going to. Think of all the taxpayers money wasted on stupid Trump rallies over the last four years..


Well, he certainly was worth going to see and hear in 2016!  But then, you wouldn't know that since you never saw him.  But things were bad then.  All kinds of idiots protesting trying to start fights.  Harassment and such.  You know, the usual leftist fascists.  I wouldn't go now because I want to go to hear a campaign speech, not have bricks and bottle and liquid thrown at me by foul, cussing people screaming at me as if I was a baby killer because I'd like a CHOICE in my next election.

I suspect a lot of people will feel that way, stay home and let the Left pound their chest that they have driven Trump supporters away.  They're proud of that sort of thing.  Then they can get on media and brag that Trump support isn't what it once was, that he's gonna fail.

Then on Nov. 3, I'll pull the lever for him and reelect him and say FUCK YOU.

PS:  When I think of wasted taxpayer money, I don't think of rallys offering me choice, I think of dead-ended Mueller and Impeachment investigations with a paucity of evidence.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

What was disappointing about Trump’s ‘rally’ was his continued rhetoric of fear, division, and hate.


----------



## Moonglow

Persistence Of Memory said:


> I believe he makes money really.
> 
> You certainly don't have your thinking cap on today Moonbeam. People pay to get in these things.


Who is paying Trump?


----------



## miketx

August West said:


> You have no ammo to use against Biden and it`s quite painful for you. Dr. West prescribes 2 Burismas after every meal and before bed take a dose of Tara Reade.


I got plenty of ammo, douche.


----------



## Moonglow

toobfreak said:


> Well, he certainly was worth going to see and hear in 2016!  But then, you wouldn't know that since you never saw him.  But things were bad then.  All kinds of idiots protesting trying to start fights.  Harassment and such.  You know, the usual leftist fascists.  I wouldn't go now because I want to go to hear a campaign speech, not have bricks and bottle and liquid thrown at me by foul, cussing people screaming at me as if I was a baby killer because I'd like a CHOICE in my next election.
> 
> I suspect a lot of people will feel that way, stay home and let the Left pound their chest that they have driven Trump supporters away.  They're proud of that sort of thing.  Then they can get on media and brag that Trump support isn't what it once was, that he's gonna fail.
> 
> Then on Nov. 3, I pull the lever for him and reelect him and say FUCK YOU.


Do you need to borrow my cell phone so you can call someone that cares?


----------



## miketx

anynameyouwish said:


> seriously?
> 
> quibling over fractions?
> 
> YOU and TRUMP CLAIMED that MILLIONS were buying tickets and preparing to BE THERE!
> 
> and THAT did not happen.
> 
> look at the fuking pictures;
> 
> THERE ARE NOT MILLIONS OF DERANGED LUNATICS in ANY of those pictures.....


You can't fit a million inside there, douche.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You mean this upper deck that is empty?
> 
> View attachment 353097
> 
> That sure looks like a lot of people to be empty.


you just posted that you did not see an empty seat. now you post a picture showing many empty seats. can you see them?


----------



## anynameyouwish

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What was disappointing about Trump’s ‘rally’ was his continued rhetoric of fear, division, and hate.




that is all he has

that is what his base WANTS

they are human garbage


----------



## rightwinger

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



I congratulate the Republicans who passed up the event. Shows common sense.  Maybe they heard about the six Trump staffers who were infected and stayed away.

I am disappointed in the Trump campaign for not using the extra space for social distancing or requiring masks


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Moonglow said:


> Who is paying Trump?


We are. Then he takes what we pay him and gives it to the vets Moonbeam. Did Obama give his salary to BLM.

Moonbeam. I have a really good return on serve. Your serve is weak today.


----------



## playtime

*FAIL.*


----------



## miketx

L.K.Eder said:


> you just posted that you did not see an empty seat. now you post a picture showing many empty seats. can you see them?


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> Sabotaged then. Good that can be fixed, and it should be fixed. Enough of the corruption already.



You can blow out a candle
But you can't blow out a fire
Once the flames begin to catch
The wind will blow it higher 

Sitting at home, with nothing to do but watch the decline and fall of the American Empire, the people are fed up with the incompetence and the corruption.  They want this President and his administration of hate and death, gone.  This is a direct response to the failure of the Republican Senate to do their job and get this lawless jerk out of the White House, when they had the chance.  

Instead, his total incompetence and failure of leadership in the corona virus pandemic has seen the USA become the epicentre of the world pandemic, with more than 1/4 of all of the cases in the world, and 1/4 of the deaths.

Americans are looking at the face that their police killed 1500 people in their custody last year.  The USA has the highest rate of incarcertion in the world - 1 in 5 of all people in prison, are imprisoned in the USA.  

40 years of Republican fiscal and social policies have left nearly half of American workers 
broke, sick and unemployed, while the rich have gotten a whole lot richer.   Republicans blame the illegal immigrants, and urban poor for America's problems in order to distract working Americans from the failures of their policies.  Partisan divisions are being stoked, and the people have had enough.

They voted for change twice, and got more of the same.  They're taking to the streets and it looks like they're not going to stop, until the swamp is drained.


----------



## L.K.Eder

miketx said:


> View attachment 353099


even that sad little girl can see the empty seats. why can't trumptards?


----------



## Obiwan

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


And meanwhile, Biden's rallies draw record crowds, right???


----------



## toobfreak

Persistence Of Memory said:


> NAZI, racist, and fascist are just words these monkeys are taught to say. They don't know definitions.
> Maybe he should know that Hitler hated faggots as much as Jews.
> 
> This means that half the protesters would be in line to greet an oven.


Can I file a complaint and charge him with HATE SPEECH and libel?  Or is that a privilege reserved only for Blacks with the N-word?
Why are the Left always so GUILTY of those thing they most accuse the other side of doing?


----------



## playtime

miketx said:


> You can't fit a million inside there, douche.



apparently neither can 20K.  the 'overflow' was supposta be at another venue.

ummmm.... donny & pence skipped that.  wonder why?


----------



## ColonelAngus

Liberals making fun of 6000 people attending a rally that liberals tried to stop, but could not.

What whiny maggots they are.


----------



## anynameyouwish

playtime said:


> *FAIL.*



hey

at least that one old white piece of conservative crap trump supporter is practicing SOCIAL DISTANCING!

or is a hermit?


----------



## miketx

playtime said:


> apparently neither can 20K.  the 'overflow' was supposta be at another venue.
> 
> ummmm.... donny & pence skipped that.  wonder why?


Do you douche bags ever stop crying?


----------



## toobfreak

Moonglow said:


> Do you need to borrow my cell phone so you can call someone that cares?


Nice diversionary strawman argument to try to change the subject because once again, you ain't got nothing to support your BS.


----------



## Moonglow

Persistence Of Memory said:


> We are. Then he takes what we pay him and gives it to the vets Moonbeam. Did Obama give his salary to BLM.
> 
> Moonbeam. I have a really good return on serve. Your serve is weak today.


Did Obama bilk millions from taxpayers while at his private golf course? No. Trump can afford to look generous but it doesn't all go to vets...


----------



## Dragonlady

ColonelAngus said:


> Dims are the most against free speech of any group I have ever seen.
> 
> No dissent.  If you step out of line you are destroyed.  They are fascists.
> 
> Tulsi says no more foreign regime change wars and Hillary calls her a RUSSIAN SPY!
> 
> How many left wing assholes on this site voted for HIllary?  Many.  Many voted for the bitch who claimed a war veteran is a Russian Spy, just because the war veteran said war is bad,



Tulsi is an idiot with no knowledge of foreign policy.  Just like Donald Trump.  Trump's foreign policy has been very, very good for Russia.  Tulsi's foreign policy positions would also benefit Russia.  An isolationist America gives Putin a free hand.  Ergo, by promoting isolationism, Tulsi is inadvertently promoting policies favourable to Russia.

Of course you support Trump so you falsely believe that Trump's foreign policy isn't fulfilling Putin's wildest dreams wish list so you won't believe what I've posted anyway.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You mean this upper deck that is empty?
> 
> View attachment 353097
> 
> That sure looks like a lot of people to be empty.


----------



## Wyatt earp

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


It was sold out, don't tell us you didn't hear about the childish game the left played


----------



## Toro

I don't know if you can use this rally to gauge Orange Jesus's support.

Trump's base is mostly old fat people with health conditions, the same people most at risk from dying from COVID.  Not all Trump supporters are dumb.  So staying away from from a coronavius breeding ground rather than dying a month after you've seen your messiah is probably a better choice.


----------



## playtime

miketx said:


> Do you douche bags ever stop crying?



you are mistaking ' crying ' for mockery & ridicule,  frooster.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

“He threatened violence against protesters, endangered his supporters by flouting health recommendations and endured a 110-day, coronavirus-induced dry spell, but when President Trump finally stepped back onto his rally stage Saturday night in Tulsa, he saw a sea of blue seats.

The thousands of empty arena chairs, after his campaign had hyped overflow crowds and ticket requests totaling more than 1 million, symbolized the beleaguered state of

Trump’s presidency and of his quest to win a second term.

To a nation broken by a pandemic and a recession — and with a racial justice movement roiling communities across the country — Trump offered neither reconciliation nor rapprochement.

Instead, he put up a fight.”



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/at-a-time-of-national-crisis-and-division-trump-chooses-to-prepare-for-a-fight/2020/06/20/5ebf3306-b296-11ea-856d-5054296735e5_story.html
		


It was Trump’s rhetoric of fear, hate, and division that rendered his ‘rally’ a failure.


----------



## ColonelAngus

If you say WAR IS BAD, you are personally attack and destroyed politically by the Dim fascists.  Think about that.

You can’t say WAR IS BAD.

Only dumb assholes vote for a party that can’t admit war is bad.


----------



## Maxdeath

anynameyouwish said:


> " I would rather burn the country down, kill millions then act responsibly. "
> 
> you must be thinking about trump
> 
> since that IS his motto
> 
> do you wear that motto on your t-shirt?
> 
> btw....
> 
> I won't be doing either of those things....
> 
> I won't burn the country down and I won't kill millions.....
> 
> speaking of KILLING MILLIONS
> 
> 
> I'm sure you have your weapons ready for when YOU start killing millions of NON-trump supporters....
> 
> do you put the names of your intended victims on each bullet?
> 
> do you intend to put a notch on your gun for every decent person you murder?
> 
> is your preferred method of murdering people to
> a.  shoot them in the head
> or
> b.  lynch them
> ?
> 
> are there any notches on your gun yet?


Poor little misguided undereducated. Why are you so set on violence and misguided loyalty?
Oh that's right the d behind the name.
Democrats have done everything they could to up the death count from the virus. They called Trump xenophobic when he tried to shut down air travel, walked the streets asking people to come join, put virus positive people in old folks homes, were forced to close schools. 
They did everything they could to destroy the economy. They refused to allow people to buy seeds. They refused to let them reopen with mitigation measures in place. But they stood anointing those who looted and rioted with no measures in place.

Then you proudly proclaim that you hate others. That you will only vote for Biden because of the D.


----------



## Moonglow

toobfreak said:


> Nice diversionary strawman argument to try to change the subject because once again, you ain't got nothing to support your BS.


You always miss the point I don't need to support that I could care about what you old farts sit around bored and claim is super..Asking a question doesn't constitute a burn of any kind.


----------



## OldLady

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


 Wow.  From the cameras, I was guestimating 12,000 or so.
The President has learned that even his supporters take Covid more seriously than he does.  I'm very glad.  That was still big enough to be a super spreader event, but at least it wasn't 40,000 or 80,000 as the campaign predicted.


----------



## Wyatt earp

shockedcanadian said:


> By booking tickets that they had no interest in claiming.  Thus, others couldn't reserve those tickets.
> 
> Dirty, communist tactics which she celebrates.  "Hey kid, you're doing great for your country (the Communist government of China).  You don't know how to change a lightbulb and you're eating tidepods for youtube views, but you're as sharp as a pencil.  Thank you for your service!"
> 
> Quite frankly, the fact that she attributes this to dumb young people makes me wonder if this wasn't much better coordinated.  AOC has always been "peculiar" in her words and methods.


Don't forget voter fraud is a myth says the left they wouldn't stoop so low


----------



## L.K.Eder

bear513 said:


> It was sold out, don't tell us you didn't hear about the childish game the left played


lol. nothing was sold out.


----------



## OldLady

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What was disappointing about Trump’s ‘rally’ was his continued rhetoric of fear, division, and hate.


 One of his worst.  Of course, I haven't seen them all.  But wow.  It was bad, especially about the protests.


----------



## Taz

bluzman61 said:


> OR those boisterous beavers!


Hey! Leave Canada out of it!


----------



## Synthaholic

The head count was 6,611 rally goers.


----------



## Dana7360

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com






All the far right on this board was crowing that a hundred thousand people will be there. LOL. 

trump knew how many tickets were requested. He knew that there wouldn't even be enough people to fill the venue yet he went around saying 100 thousand people will be there. LOL.

He lied again.


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> It was sold out, don't tell us you didn't hear about the childish game the left played



lol....  you go with that.  'sold out' means cash was involved.  who's gonna shell out money & not show up.  i can't find anything that says the entrances were blocked by big bad protesters.   only an intersection for a short while.

perhaps you can link some?


----------



## Dragonlady

shockedcanadian said:


> This is a fair point.  This could become akin to the Communist Party sending in the Red Army to "watch" you as you go to the polls.  Or, in fact, crowding polling stations and not allowing you to vote.
> 
> This could become much worse, and should be met with serious federal charges.  A free and fair election is the most precious of National Security issues.



Take a look at what happened in the Alabama primary.  

The biggest failures of the new equipment, occurred in minority neighbourhoods.  The longest line ups are in poor neighbourhoods, with people waiting up to 6 hours to vote.  Some people lined up early, before the polls opened, and didn't get to vote.  

In 2018 in Kansas - the only* polling place for the poor minority voters was located outside the city limits, in an area with no public transit.  

This is active voter suppression.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

toobfreak said:


> Can I file a complaint and charge him with HATE SPEECH and libel?  Or is that a privilege reserved only for Blacks with the N-word?
> Why are the Left always so GUILTY of those thing they most accuse the other side of doing?


The pointing finger usually points back to itself.


----------



## playtime

OldLady said:


> One of his worst.  Of course, I haven't seen them all.  But wow.  It was bad, especially about the protests.



imo, it was boring.  all he did was the same old schtick.  hopefully he didn't nail anyone when he threw that glass.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

It was probably empty because the propaganda has had an effect...between the Scamdemic, NLM and ANTIFA most people don't want to deal with the bullshit.



However...check out Jo Biden's....I mean FFS! LOL!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Synthaholic said:


> The head count was 6,611 rally goers.


In the "secured" section.
But..the outside rally got canceled.
"Several blocks away from the BOK Center was a festival-like atmosphere, with food vendors serving hot dogs and cold drinks and sidewalks lined with people selling various Trump regalia."









						Tensions flare at protests outside Trump rally in Tulsa
					

U.S. President Donald Trump's supporters faced off with protesters shouting 'Black Lives Matter' in Tulsa as the president took the stage for his first campaign rally in months amid public health concerns about the coronavirus and fears that the event could lead to violence in the wake of...



					www.ctvnews.ca
				




You know what?! Before recently, it was unheard of to harass somebody going to a political rally, especially to try and intimidate them. That's unacceptable shit in America.

I can see a couple quick jeers passing by, but to go and try and disrupt like that? Americans don't pull shit like that!

Is anybody trying to prevent people from attending Biden's rallies? No! What kind of asshole does things like that?
Did anybody ever try to physically impede someone from going to a Hillary rally? Of course not!

Either stand on the issues or fuck off. These jackasses will not intimidate Americans and it could backfire on them very badly.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Dragonlady

bear513 said:


> Don't forget voter fraud is a myth says the left they wouldn't stoop so low



The Democrats don't have to commit "voter fraud".  They have the votes.  The only way Republicans can stay in power is to supress the vote in poor and minority districts, and gerrymander their Congressional seats.  Now that Democrats are reversing the gerrymandering, Republicans are becoming more and more desperate in trying to find ways to keep Democrats from voting.  

Republicans have locked up every black and brown man they can possibly jail to deprive them of the vote for life, and now Democrats are getting these people their votes back.  If Democrats are allowed to vote, Republicans cannot win.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Moonglow said:


> Did Obama bilk millions from taxpayers while at his private golf course? No. Trump can afford to look generous but it doesn't all go to vets...


If he owns the property, not much. The SS would be with him anyway. So what costs millions and millions of dollars. The fuel to get there?
I hate whataboutisms.............BUT.................How many times did Obama fly all the way to the 50th state and live like a queen.................The Obamas were the biggest moochers of all time.


----------



## Moonglow

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Bluzman has finally completely lost his mind!


Anything to be the top responder..He was giving head to FlatCan..


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Obiwan said:


> And meanwhile, Biden's rallies draw record crowds, right???
> View attachment 353101



The same pictures, gifs, and memes over and over. Like Trump at his rally last night, nothing new...just playing the greatest hits over and over.
Here's a hint for you...nobody's buying.


----------



## toobfreak

Moonglow said:


> Did Obama bilk millions from taxpayers while at his private golf course? No. Trump can afford to look generous but it doesn't all go to vets...


Obama's never held a real job, punched a timecard, owned a company, started a company much less ever turned a profit in his entire life in order to even own his own golf course, much less prove he could run one profitably.  Every dime the man has he sponged from you and I.


----------



## Moonglow

Persistence Of Memory said:


> If he owns the property, not much. The SS would be with him anyway. So what costs millions and millions of dollars. The fuel to get there?
> I hate whataboutisms.............BUT.................How many times did Obama fly all the way to the 50th state and live like a queen.................The Obamas were the biggest moochers of all time.


Why do you like what you hate?


----------



## playtime




----------



## Wyatt earp

Dragonlady said:


> The Democrats don't have to commit "voter fraud".  They have the votes.  The only way Republicans can stay in power is to supress the vote in poor and minority districts, and gerrymander their Congressional seats.  Now that Democrats are reversing the gerrymandering, Republicans are becoming more and more desperate in trying to find ways to keep Democrats from voting.
> 
> Republicans have locked up every black and brown man they can possibly jail to deprive them of the vote for life, and now Democrats are getting these people their votes back.  If Democrats are allowed to vote, Republicans cannot win.



Let's see the left played this childish game with his rally and you have the gumption to say voter fraud is a myth?


By the way gerrymandering was started by the Democrats


----------



## playtime

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The same pictures, gifs, and memes over and over. Like Trump at his rally last night, nothing new...just playing the greatest hits over and over.
> Here's a hint for you...nobody's buying.


----------



## Moonglow

toobfreak said:


> Obama's never held a real job, punched a timecard, owned a company, started a company much less ever turned a profit in his entire life in order to even own his own golf course, much less prove he could run one profitably.  Every dime the man has he sponged from you and I.


So what, it is not a requirement to be president.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

WEATHER53 said:


> I don’t think they had ever planned to use all of the upper section. Nonetheless the usual liberal fake highjinks prove fake and false once again. The delay in filling the arena to its intended capacity was due to “protestors” blocking entrances.


Lame, ridiculous, pathetic.


----------



## toobfreak

Moonglow said:


> You always miss the point I don't need to support that I could care about what you old farts sit around bored and claim is super..Asking a question doesn't constitute a burn of any kind.


Why do you always miss the point of your own point?  Are you ACTING or really dense as concrete?  I'm still waiting for you to show where Trump has bilked millions from the taxpayer, yet you didn't mind the HUNDREDS of millions wasted by Nancy and her gang of pen-carrying hoods?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Toro said:


> Much of the upper sections are empty.
> 
> Maybe the screening is taking awhile.


Nope.

It was a flop.


----------



## Moonglow

toobfreak said:


> Why do you always miss the point of your own point?  Are you ACTING or really dense as concrete?  I'm still waiting for you to show where Trump has bilked millions from the taxpayer, yet you didn't mind the HUNDREDS of millions wasted by Nancy and her gang of pen-carrying hoods?


Do you always shit yer pants because der fuhrer is going down the tubes with this one?


----------



## rightwinger

ColonelAngus said:


> Liberals making fun of 6000 people attending a rally that liberals tried to stop, but could not.
> 
> What whiny maggots they are.


Liberals are mocking Trump because he puts so much emphasis  on crowd size. He had the biggest inauguration ever, I hear.


I think the fact that so few showed up is a good thing. It shows Republicans are taking COVID seriously. I only wish our President would do the same. He should have opened the rally by asking everyone to put on a mask. They left them off to please him.


----------



## Obiwan

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The same pictures, gifs, and memes over and over. Like Trump at his rally last night, nothing new...just playing the greatest hits over and over.
> Here's a hint for you...nobody's buying.


So I assume that you have a picture of a Biden rally where the senile old fart drew more than a handful of equally stupid supporters....

Please feel free to post it....


----------



## toobfreak

Moonglow said:


> So what, it is not a requirement to be president.


Irrelvant strawman argument.  Show me ONE GOOD president whose NEVER worked in the private sector!  And you're still deflecting!


----------



## 22lcidw

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


We better not have to pay for your riots. Not this time!


----------



## Lysistrata

ColonelAngus said:


> So why did liberal faggots try to stop the rally because of the Rona virus if only 6000 attended?  What was the point?



So you have some bigotry against non-right-wing Americans and LGBTS. It shows.


----------



## Moonglow

toobfreak said:


> Irrelvant strawman argument.  Show me ONE GOOD president whose NEVER worked in the private sector!  And you're still deflecting!


Show me in the Constitution where it is a requirement.


----------



## anynameyouwish

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.




"Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held."

I see

SOME.....

radical protestors prevented SOME of the supporters from entering.....

or....

UNARMED radical protestors (before being unconstitutionally arrested for merely exercising their constitutional right to protest) prevented MILLIONS of trump supporters from entering the arena

wow!

UNARMED RADICAL LEFTISTS must be REAL FKN TOUGH DUDES!

what I saw was;


The Battle of Tulsa!

that started Civil War II

INVISIBLE UNARMED Radical Leftists prevented INVISIBLE HEAVILY ARMED Radical Right Wingers from entering the arena

did anyone storm the airport?

control the airports and you control the skies!


----------



## toobfreak

Moonglow said:


> Do you always shit yer pants because der fuhrer is going down the tubes with this one?


Frankly, I don't care.  It's not like I'm INVESTED in who wins.  If Biden wins, the nation will quickly see they've gained NOTHING.

AS to your shit fantasy deflections and strawman arguments of never answering a question or backing up a claim, that just goes to the point that you talk a lot, but say nothing, like all tards.  I suppose that's why all the flies around your head.


----------



## 22lcidw

Toro said:


> I don't know if you can use this rally to gauge Orange Jesus's support.
> 
> Trump's base is mostly old fat people with health conditions, the same people most at risk from dying from COVID.  Not all Trump supporters are dumb.  So staying away from from a coronavius breeding ground rather than dying a month after you've seen your messiah is probably a better choice.


That is not true. I remember in 1996 I was at the track on election night. Off Track Betting. When the election was declared pretty early there were may 15 people around on of the TV's. All of them about my age now. They all cheered when Clinton was declared the winner. There is a belief instilled by Progs that Repubs are going to get rid of social security/medicare. And it is the Progs who will change it.


----------



## Moonglow

toobfreak said:


> Irrelvant strawman argument.  Show me ONE GOOD president whose NEVER worked in the private sector!  And you're still deflecting!


Just like yer strawman of Oblama never having a real job. Being a senator is a real job...


----------



## ColonelAngus

You know you are close to the target and damaging their bullshit narrative when left wing assholes start freaking out.

The more violent and anti free speech they get, the more you know you are a threat to them.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> View attachment 353103




should people who look at that picture and say "wow!  the arena is FULL to OVERFLOW!"  be allowed to vote?

isn't this just more evidence that  they are deluded and deranged?


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> You can blow out a candle
> But you can't blow out a fire
> Once the flames begin to catch
> The wind will blow it higher
> 
> Sitting at home, with nothing to do but watch the decline and fall of the American Empire, the people are fed up with the incompetence and the corruption.  They want this President and his administration of hate and death, gone.  This is a direct response to the failure of the Republican Senate to do their job and get this lawless jerk out of the White House, when they had the chance.
> 
> Instead, his total incompetence and failure of leadership in the corona virus pandemic has seen the USA become the epicentre of the world pandemic, with more than 1/4 of all of the cases in the world, and 1/4 of the deaths.
> 
> Americans are looking at the face that their police killed 1500 people in their custody last year.  The USA has the highest rate of incarcertion in the world - 1 in 5 of all people in prison, are imprisoned in the USA.
> 
> 40 years of Republican fiscal and social policies have left nearly half of American workers
> broke, sick and unemployed, while the rich have gotten a whole lot richer.   Republicans blame the illegal immigrants, and urban poor for America's problems in order to distract working Americans from the failures of their policies.  Partisan divisions are being stoked, and the people have had enough.
> 
> They voted for change twice, and got more of the same.  They're taking to the streets and it looks like they're not going to stop, until the swamp is drained.


This response shows a brainwashing on your behalf, because this thing goes far deeper than you can ever imagine, but you keep on being a good little cratzi..  It's your choice.


----------



## Moonglow

toobfreak said:


> Frankly, I don't care.  It's not like I'm INVESTED in who wins.  If Biden wins, the nation will quickly see they've gained NOTHING.
> 
> AS to your shit fantasy deflections and strawman arguments of never answering a question or backing up a claim, that just goes to the point that you talk a lot, but say nothing, like all tards.  I suppose that's why all the flies around your head.


I have zero invested in voting for either old fuck that are just tools to support state capitalism for the wealthy...If you was worth the time I would show proof yet you suck balls mister(especially Trumps).


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> Tulsi is an idiot with no knowledge of foreign policy.  Just like Donald Trump.  Trump's foreign policy has been very, very good for Russia.  Tulsi's foreign policy positions would also benefit Russia.  An isolationist America gives Putin a free hand.  Ergo, by promoting isolationism, Tulsi is inadvertently promoting policies favourable to Russia.
> 
> Of course you support Trump so you falsely believe that Trump's foreign policy isn't fulfilling Putin's wildest dreams wish list so you won't believe what I've posted anyway.


Don't give up, we are here listening. Just calm down a bit. Be as rational as you can be, because you can catch more flies with honey than salt.


----------



## toobfreak

Moonglow said:


> Show me in the Constitution where it is a requirement.


A four year term IMPLIES that it was assumed politicians CAME from the private sector at some point, served the people, then returned to whatever their real job was that supported them.   Show me one founder who made it his life's career to be a politician for 51 years like Joe Biden?

Show me where it doesn't help having worked in the sector you intend to govern to understand it and was able to do so profitably, before expecting to run the US Federal government so?

It IS a requirement that a president be NATURAL BORN.  Trump obviously is.  Why did Obama fight so much to hide his birth, especially after SAYING he was a foreign aide student?  He SAID it.


----------



## anynameyouwish

ColonelAngus said:


> You know you are close to the target and damaging their bullshit narrative when left wing assholes start freaking out.
> 
> The more violent and anti free speech they get, the more you know you are a threat to them.



"
The more violent and anti free speech they get, the more you know you are a threat to them."

and you are PROUD of being a threat to me?

You threaten my rights
and my life!

you talk about DISSOLVING the democratic party and DEPORTING liberals and democrats

you agree with statements like

"the only good democrat is a DEAD democrat"
"leave only SOME liberals left alive"
"we should should a few liberals to let the rest know it can happen to them"

causing sane and rational people to FEAR your blood lust.....

and you think that is funny?

you are human fuking garbage


----------



## toobfreak

Moonglow said:


> Just like yer strawman of Oblama never having a real job. Being a senator is a real job...


Being a senator is NOT a real job.  YOU'RE SO FULL OF SHIT.  He doesn't punch a clock, he doesn't have to be productive and his pay is not commensurate with his skill and production.  Nor does he even answer to anyone.  You're such a CROCK.


----------



## Synthaholic

Obiwan said:


> So I assume that you have a picture of a Biden rally where the senile old fart drew more than a handful of equally stupid supporters....
> 
> Please feel free to post it....


Biden doesn’t give a shit about rallies and having his ego boosted. He doesn’t need rallies.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You need your eyes checked!


No, the upper deck was largely empty. Club and box seats were packed, I noticed.

There was a "Red Guard" type youth campaign to keep seats empty...
Check it out:


----------



## Marion Morrison

anynameyouwish said:


> "
> The more violent and anti free speech they get, the more you know you are a threat to them."
> 
> and you are PROUD of being a threat to me?
> 
> You threaten my rights
> and my life!
> 
> you talk about DISSOLVING the democratic party and DEPORTING liberals and democrats
> 
> you agree with statements like
> 
> "the only good democrat is a DEAD democrat"
> "leave only SOME liberals left alive"
> "we should should a few liberals to let the rest know it can happen to them"
> 
> causing sane and rational people to FEAR your blood lust.....
> 
> and you think that is funny?
> 
> you are human fuking garbage


You're that fucktard that was here from DP before, stalking me and got banned for being a shitposter.

Trying to blow comments all kinds of out of proportion.

Oh! I'm threatened by text Oh! Jackass. Time to go, sockboi.


----------



## August West

anynameyouwish said:


> should people who look at that picture and say "wow!  the arena is FULL to OVERFLOW!"  be allowed to vote?
> 
> isn't this just more evidence that  they are deluded and deranged?


They could have serious vision problems. I see one idiot here while they`re seeing tens of thousands.


----------



## toobfreak

Moonglow said:


> ..If you was worth the time I would show proof


The Old Tard Backdoor.  I've heard that 50 times here.  When they ain't got shit to back up a thing they say, they fall back on "you're not worth the time."

So who are you going to show your "proof" to, ball-licker, a Biden supporter?  Your Aunt Maude?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


If crowd size determines success then Biden is fucked.

This seems like a REALLY STUPID line of attack on Trump considering Bidens lack of enthusiasm


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

OldLady said:


> Wow.  From the cameras, I was guestimating 12,000 or so.
> The President has learned that even his supporters take Covid more seriously than he does.  I'm very glad.  That was still big enough to be a super spreader event, but at least it wasn't 40,000 or 80,000 as the campaign predicted.


If a significant number of Trump supporters stayed away because they believed the pandemic is real – and not a ‘hoax’ – then what other Trump lies are they not buying into.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Synthaholic said:


> Biden doesn’t give a shit about rallies and having his ego boosted. He doesn’t need rallies.


^^^clueless

Image is VITAL


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> The Democrats don't have to commit "voter fraud".  They have the votes.  The only way Republicans can stay in power is to supress the vote in poor and minority districts, and gerrymander their Congressional seats.  Now that Democrats are reversing the gerrymandering, Republicans are becoming more and more desperate in trying to find ways to keep Democrats from voting.
> 
> Republicans have locked up every black and brown man they can possibly jail to deprive them of the vote for life, and now Democrats are getting these people their votes back.  If Democrats are allowed to vote, Republicans cannot win.


Good grief. The TDS and RDS is strong in this one.  Locked up all them innocent black folks to keep them from voting eh ???????? Do you even listen to your own deranged self sometimes ???? Oh and race baiting is better left up to the deplorable dixiecrats Joe Biden and crew, who are running around masquerading as our better choices in life.


----------



## Nova78

You piece of shit liberals are Lying sheeples.


----------



## 22lcidw

Dana7360 said:


> All the far right on this board was crowing that a hundred thousand people will be there. LOL.
> 
> trump knew how many tickets were requested. He knew that there wouldn't even be enough people to fill the venue yet he went around saying 100 thousand people will be there. LOL.
> 
> He lied again.


So say you are right. He talks like Progs agendas end up then. You destroyed the cities. Absolutely destroyed them. They are high tax socialist hell holes. Without the center city cores that moved businesses using high rises still moved to, they would be dead. And those businesses have to be fools to keep this up. People will be moving out if they can or want to.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Why is it so important for left wing assholes to stop Trump rallies?  Liberals on this site, can you explain?


----------



## Nova78

*Joe Biden is fucked , Trump 2020*


----------



## BluesLegend

I see the left tried to rig the campaign rally by registering and not showing up. I guess this means Trump should schedule double the number of campaign rallies, oh wait that really doesn't help the left.


----------



## Redfish

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com




the anti-usa protesters blocked the entry ways.   stop lying about this.


----------



## Redfish

ColonelAngus said:


> Why is it so important for left wing assholes to stop Trump rallies?  Liberals on this site, can you explain?




fear,  fear of their leaders being exposed for corruption, lying, and theft.   the libs know that when they lose in november that they are done and the dems will never again control the government, they also know that Trump will expose them in his second term,  they are scared shitless.   Hence the resorting to violence.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Redfish said:


> fear,  fear of their leaders being exposed for corruption, lying, and theft.   the libs know that when they lose in november that they are done and the dems will never again control the government, they also know that Trump will expose them in his second term,  they are scared shitless.   Hence the resorting to violence.



Free speech and truth is the enemy of the left.  It’s so amazing.

Even on this site, the left wingers do nothing but lie and push false narratives, even when you post the source data that disproves their lies....they stick to their lies.


----------



## Redfish

ColonelAngus said:


> Free speech and truth is the enemy of the left.  It’s so amazing.
> 
> Even on this site, the left wingers do nothing but lie and push false narratives, even when you post the source data that disproves their lies....they stick to their lies.




its all they have, even they know that their left wing ideology is bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> Wow.  From the cameras, I was guestimating 12,000 or so.
> The President has learned that even his supporters take Covid more seriously than he does.  I'm very glad.  That was still big enough to be a super spreader event, but at least it wasn't 40,000 or 80,000 as the campaign predicted.



I am disappointed in our President.

He could have used the event to demonstrate his responsible leadership in a crisis.  He could have shown that he can conduct rallies safely. He should have entered wearing a mask and taken it off when he reached the stage. His first statement should have been to tell people to put on their masks. 
They should have used the empty space to encourage social distancing.

Instead the rally was used to mock COVID and demonstrate they don’t care about the people.


----------



## cnm

miketx said:


> Can't wait to see Biden get more than 100, if he ever comes out of hiding.


Why should he emerge? He'd never be able to campaign for himself as well as the IMPOTUS is campaigning for him.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> I am disappointed in our President.
> 
> He could have used the event to demonstrate his responsible leadership in a crisis.  He could have shown that he can conduct rallies safely. He should have entered wearing a mask and taken it off when he reached the stage. His first statement should have been to tell people to put on their masks.
> They should have used the empty space to encourage social distancing.
> 
> Instead the rally was used to mock COVID and demonstrate they don’t care about the people.




masks don't work, winger.   the very best masks have a .3 micron filter, the virus is .0125 microns, even you should be able to understand why that doesn't work.   

But old senile Joe sleeps with his mask on and re-cycles his CO2.  Might be why his brain no longer functions.


----------



## BluesLegend

President Trump bitch slaps Biden and the Dems on national tv before MILLIONS...the left's comeback is only THOUSANDS attended in person.


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> ^^^clueless
> 
> Image is VITAL


We have all the images we want or need:

Trump needing two hands to drink water
Trump not able to walk a ramp 
Trump using thugs and tear gas to clear peaceful protesters 
120,000 dead from Trump’s incompetence 
Unemployment at 20%

Plenty of images.


----------



## Synthaholic

Nova78 said:


> You piece of shit liberals are Lying sheeples.


You’re triggered and I’m loving it.


----------



## Lysistrata

ColonelAngus said:


> You know you are close to the target and damaging their bullshit narrative when left wing assholes start freaking out.
> 
> The more violent and anti free speech they get, the more you know you are a threat to them.



Who is anti free speech? Who is violent? The right-wingers have speech forums. Fox, trump, frankie graham, televangelists, 4chan, radio shows like rush limbaugh. Stop whining that you are being denied free speech when you have it up to your eyeballs.


----------



## Moonglow

toobfreak said:


> The Old Tard Backdoor.  I've heard that 50 times here.  When they ain't got shit to back up a thing they say, they fall back on "you're not worth the time."
> 
> So who are you going to show your "proof" to, ball-licker, a Biden supporter?  Your Aunt Maude?


No, you really are a waste of time..I have zero intentions of voting for Biden but you just exposed the why I refuse to waste time trying to get you to reason.


----------



## Moonglow

toobfreak said:


> Being a senator is NOT a real job.  YOU'RE SO FULL OF SHIT.  He doesn't punch a clock, he doesn't have to be productive and his pay is not commensurate with his skill and production.  Nor does he even answer to anyone.  You're such a CROCK.


It is as real a job as being president. Dumbshit. One that you will never hold.


----------



## Synthaholic

Too funny.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> masks don't work, winger.   the very best masks have a .3 micron filter, the virus is .0125 microns, even you should be able to understand why that doesn't work.
> 
> But old senile Joe sleeps with his mask on and re-cycles his CO2.  Might be why his brain no longer functions.


Masks do not protect you.

But while you are cheering Trump, speaking to others, sneezing or coughing, they will reduce the distance your germs will travel.


----------



## dannyboys

playtime said:


> *FAIL.*


Photo taken three hours before the rally started ASSHOLE!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

ColonelAngus said:


> You know you are close to the target and damaging their bullshit narrative when left wing assholes start freaking out.
> 
> The more violent and anti free speech they get, the more you know you are a threat to them.


Wrong.

No one’s free speech is being ‘denied.’

Conservatives are at complete liberty to express their fear, ignorance, bigotry, racism, and hate.

There are more than ample channels of communication for the reprehensible right to spread their misinformation, conspiracy theories, and lies.


----------



## pyetro

Grampa Murked U said:


> If crowd size determines success then Biden is fucked.
> 
> This seems like a REALLY STUPID line of attack on Trump considering Bidens lack of enthusiasm


in the latest poll, 70% are enthusiastic about voting for Biden. 67% are enthusiastic about voting for Trump. 
Use sources for your baseless claims next time.








						Axios|SurveyMonkey poll: Trump voters and protests
					

SurveyMonkey delivers People Powered Data to organizations around the world. From simple surveys to advanced feedback solutions and enterprise offerings, SurveyMonkey products work for any use case or budget




					www.surveymonkey.com


----------



## toobfreak

Moonglow said:


> It is as real a job as being president. Dumbshit. One that you will never hold.


Nothing but mindless strawman bullshit.  It's an elected office, NOT a job.  You are not hired by a for-profit company, punch a clock and work on a payroll where wealth is created.  Your employment doesn't hinge on the profitability of your production added to the company.  Politicians are like sand in an engine:  All government can do is TAKE from the private sector, TAKE the wealth they create, not add to it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

pyetro said:


> in the latest poll, 70% are enthusiastic about voting for Biden. 67% are enthusiastic about voting for Trump.
> Use sources for your baseless claims next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axios|SurveyMonkey poll: Trump voters and protests
> 
> 
> SurveyMonkey delivers People Powered Data to organizations around the world. From simple surveys to advanced feedback solutions and enterprise offerings, SurveyMonkey products work for any use case or budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.surveymonkey.com


Polls are not sources lol


----------



## Crepitus

Sun Devil 92 said:


> In this case, it's the tactic of a candidate who knows he'll continue to highlite that Biden's mind is 1/2 gone and the rest is following.
> 
> Your analysis, as usual, only proves you have your head up your ass.


Your spin is noted, but that's not what's happening.


----------



## pyetro

Grampa Murked U said:


> Polls are not sources lol


Nicknames in a message board are not sources.


----------



## NotYourBody

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> There has been no one camping out.  After the first night, the city imposed a curfew because libtards were spotted in the area and feared Antifa would perform their usual antics.  Do try and keep up!


Wrong, Boomer.

President Trump tweets he's talked to Tulsa Mayor Bynum and curfew is now lifted


----------



## L.K.Eder

Redfish said:


> the anti-usa protesters blocked the entry ways.   stop lying about this.


alpha males cannot be stopped by soy boys.


----------



## Moonglow

toobfreak said:


> Nothing but mindless strawman bullshit.  It's an elected office, NOT a job.  You are not hired by a for-profit company, punch a clock and work on a payroll where wealth is created.  Your employment doesn't hinge on the profitability of your production added to the company.  Politicians are like sand in an engine:  All government can do is TAKE from the private sector, TAKE the wealth they create, not add to it.


The govt. does take from the wealthy and also gives back to the wealthy through state capitalism, tax breaks and advantages in making money the common citizen doesn't get.
Being elected is a job in itself. Being a student is a job in itself. You don't have to be paid to have a job. You are the type of dick that probably thinks a person being a Mother is not a job in itself. That is why we are through..By..


----------



## ColonelAngus

Liberals so threatened by Trump speaking to his supporters.

What limp wristed anti 1A faggots.


----------



## Crepitus

Markle said:


>


Good thing I didn't tell you any lies then, isn't it.

Now maybe if you tRumplings would stop copying your orange leader and his lies and lying ways we could actually have a discussion.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Masks do not protect you.
> 
> But while you are cheering Trump, speaking to others, sneezing or coughing, they will reduce the distance your germs will travel.




nope, they don't.  they are also breeding ground for bacteria that you suck back into your lungs.   When all you libs come down with COPD from mask use, I will just smile and say I told you so.


----------



## NotYourBody

Jitss617 said:


> We couldn’t get in, Democrats blocked 3 gates.. sad


Awwwww, and you just couldn't figure out how to get around them? Well God bless your stupid precious heart.


----------



## colfax_m

Redfish said:


> nope, they don't.  they are also breeding ground for bacteria that you suck back into your lungs.   When all you libs come down with COPD from mask use, I will just smile and say I told you so.


That’s not how this works. That’s not how any of this works.


----------



## Redfish

colfax_m said:


> That’s not how this works. That’s not how any of this works.



actually it is exactly how it works.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Redfish said:


> nope, they don't.  they are also breeding ground for bacteria that you suck back into your lungs.   When all you libs come down with COPD from mask use, I will just smile and say I told you so.



It’s not facts, it’s narrative.


----------



## colfax_m

Redfish said:


> actually it is exactly how it works.


Nope. You’re just making up nonsense.


----------



## BrokeLoser

August West said:


> Biden is a politician, not a cult leader. He`ll never have thousands of fat dirty rednecks wanting to have his baby. See the difference Mikey? Biden isn`t campaigning because he doesn`t have to. He`s sitting back laughing his ass off at the Clorox swilling goobers.





anynameyouwish said:


> " Biden is a politician, not a cult leader. He`ll never have thousands of fat dirty rednecks wanting to have his baby. See the difference Mikey? "
> 
> BRAVO!
> 
> nice....



“Fat dirty rednecks” beat nappy headed Niggs and jibber-jabbing speaking dirty wetbacks all day every day...no?


----------



## Redfish

colfax_m said:


> Nope. You’re just making up nonsense.




No, that would be you.    Ask any OSHA trained safety inspector about masks and how they work and don't work.


----------



## colfax_m

Redfish said:


> No, that would be you.    Ask any OSHA trained safety inspector about masks and how they work and don't work.


Ask any doctor what causes COPD.


----------



## dannyboys

Synthaholic said:


> Biden doesn’t give a shit about rallies and having his ego boosted. He doesn’t need rallies.


Biden is counting on the white guilt females who have fantasies of 'BBC" and the usual Juan Williams 'Plantation Lawn Jockeys'.
It's moot anyway. Biden is about to suffer a DNC induced 'health problem'. The DNC is going to resurrect Bernie from the political grave and make him the 'fatted lamb' and blame the millions of "White Supremacists" this time instead of RUSSIA!!!!!!!
Bernie is going choose Warren and tell the country he never promised to choose a negro female.
By OCT. we will see Bernie campaign ads showing off his three home interiors and drinking cocktails on the back deck of a mysterious 'friend's' multi million dollar yacht. 'LIVING LARGE!' You see Bernie never really was a fucking Socialist afterall. That ought to bring in a few Indies.


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> lol....  you go with that.  'sold out' means cash was involved.  who's gonna shell out money & not show up.  i can't find anything that says the entrances were blocked by big bad protesters.   only an intersection for a short while.
> 
> perhaps you can link some?



I bet you bought one and didn't show, huh?

Giggle giggle


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> nope, they don't.  they are also breeding ground for bacteria that you suck back into your lungs.   When all you libs come down with COPD from mask use, I will just smile and say I told you so.


It’s your bacteria that you get to keep to yourself


----------



## dannyboys

cnm said:


> Why should he emerge? He'd never be able to campaign for himself as well as the IMPOTUS is campaigning for him.


Biden's handlers won't let him say a fucking word that hasn't been written for him by twenty something LIB assholes.
We will see how that works out for him. Make sure you come back after the election and give your best excuses why Biden lost.
Here I'll help: "All the millions of Trump loving White Supremacists were the reason Biden lost!"
There's a start asshole!


----------



## two_iron

It's hard to believe that any neo-marxist shitstain would show up on this thread and pretend THIS didn't happen a few days ago. Are you out of your fucking minds? 
That was rhetorical.







3 staffers and a homeless guy. You can tell who the homeless guy is - he was asked not to sit on a folding lawn chair.

How do you not guzzle bleach after witnessing a pathetic spectacle like this?

Again, rhetorical.


----------



## rightwinger

dannyboys said:


> Biden is counting on the white guilt females who have fantasies of 'BBC" and the usual Juan Williams 'Plantation Lawn Jockeys'.
> It's moot anyway. Biden is about to suffer a DNC induced 'health problem'. The DNC is going to resurrect Bernie from the political grave and make him the 'fatted lamb' and blame the millions of "White Supremacists" this time instead of RUSSIA!!!!!!!
> Bernie is going choose Warren and tell the country he never promised to choose a negro female.
> By OCT. we will see Bernie campaign ads showing off his three home interiors and drinking cocktails on the back deck of a mysterious 'friend's' multi million dollar yacht. 'LIVING LARGE!' You see Bernie never really was a fucking Socialist afterall. That ought to bring in a few Indies.


Biden seems to be doing quite well against Fat Donnie. 
Democrats made a good choice.

He will not pick Warren under any circumstances.


----------



## Crepitus

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Wow.  That's about 0.5% of what they were expecting, and 0.05% of the folks who reserved tickets.


----------



## rightwinger

two_iron said:


> It's hard to believe that any neo-marxist shitstain would show up on this thread and pretend THIS didn't happen a few days ago. Are you out of your fucking minds?
> That was rhetorical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 staffers and a homeless guy. You can tell who the homeless guy is - he was asked not to sit on a folding lawn chair.
> 
> How do you not guzzle bleach after witnessing a pathetic spectacle like this?
> 
> Again, rhetorical.


Looks like another misrepresented photo from conservatives.  Looks to be a dry run of the actual press conference


----------



## colfax_m

Look, Trump supporters hyped this rally for weeks and it fell flat. What did you expect would happen? Did you think we’d forget?

Take your lumps.


----------



## Rye Catcher

One more thread with divergent opinions which prove Donald Trump has and continues to be a divider.  I suppose some of those above really want a civil war.  Trump has proved to be the first president to seek to destroy the Union, and anyone who is a true patriot will not vote for Trump.  He is ripping apart our nation.


----------



## DukeU

Synthaholic said:


> We have all the images we want or need:
> 
> Trump needing two hands to drink water
> Trump not able to walk a ramp
> Trump using thugs and tear gas to clear peaceful protesters
> 120,000 dead from Trump’s incompetence
> Unemployment at 20%
> 
> Plenty of images.


The only thing you need now is a candidate who can defeat him. Good luck with that.


----------



## two_iron

rightwinger said:


> Looks like another misrepresented photo from conservatives.  Looks to be a dry run of the actual press conference



Yeah..... they had enough chairs to seat 8.... and only 4 showed up. And the signer for the deaf in the background was part of a "dry run".

I hope you're making more than 15 cents an hour for these laughable efforts. Although you would be overpaid by a factor of 10. Industrial-grade lying should be done for free - just for the self-loathing shame that you like to wallow in.


----------



## dannyboys

Redfish said:


> nope, they don't.  they are also breeding ground for bacteria that you suck back into your lungs.   When all you libs come down with COPD from mask use, I will just smile and say I told you so.


The other day a medical 'expert' being interviewed  on TV said masks were the worst thing to wear. "You have a mask on and you inhale. Any virus in the air gets attached to the exterior of the mask. You have become in effect a human vacuum cleaner with a mask as the filter. You wear it all day outside and then you touch the exterior of the mask with your hands and put the now virus laden mask in your pocket. Then you rub your face to help alleviate the discomfort of the mask on your face and now you have the virus all over your face. Then you may rub your eyes or pick your nose. You see where this is going?" Right to a ventilator in an ICU if you have any medical problems are a obese negro with diabetes.


----------



## rightwinger

colfax_m said:


> Look, Trump supporters hyped this rally for weeks and it fell flat. What did you expect would happen? Did you think we’d forget?
> 
> Take your lumps.



The rally did just what I hoped

It showed Trump to be an irresponsible leader during the COVID epidemic.  The “I don’t need no stinking mask”may work with his base, but to others it shows a man more concerned with his image than the safety of his followers


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> Well it needs to end, and it needs to end now. Russian interference they said ??? Ha the Russians can't hold a light to how bad we can screw up our own processes without their help or anyone else's these days.
> 
> The Russians were used, and they never had influence in our election's process, other than maybe some Russian American's deciding that they like conservatism, and therefore they voted in that way. Hey we don't mind the world liking one side of the coin or the other, just as long as the coin isn't fake (one sided on both sides), and the world isn't the one tossing the coin in the air for us to call as it hits the ground.



You seem to be saying, you have no problem with election interference as long as that interference helps your side win.  Putin got EXACTLY what he wanted in electing Donald Trump.  Everything but getting the sanctions lifted, and the ONLY reason that hasn't happened is that both the Congress and the Senate voted unanimously to prevent him lifting ANY Russian sanctions without the consent of the House and Senate.  

NATO is fractured.  Putin has a free hand in the Middle East.  Trump is holding up aid to the Ukraine, and pushing Zelensky to settle the war with Russia and give them Crimea.  That will allow him to lift sanctions imposed when Russia invade the Ukraine. 

Trump's flat out attempt to discredit and overturn the Mueller Investigation and to find that someone OTHER than Russian, hacked the DNC to give him an excuse to lift the sanctions.

All of Trump's foreign policy moves have benefited either Xi or Putin.  Is it any wonder both countries want him re-elected?  And gullible Americans are all for it.

Despite Trump's claims that he's been tough on China.  This chart says otherwise. 






						International Trade
					






					www.census.gov


----------



## dannyboys

Grampa Murked U said:


> Polls are not sources lol


Polls are for whores.


----------



## dudmuck

ColonelAngus said:


> Liberals so threatened by Trump speaking to his supporters.
> 
> What limp wristed anti 1A faggots.


----------



## two_iron

dannyboys said:


> The other day a medical 'expert' being interviewed  on TV said masks were the worst thing to wear. "You have a mask on and you inhale. Any virus in the air gets attached to the exterior of the mask. You have become in effect a human vacuum cleaner with a mask as the filter. You wear it all day outside and then you touch the exterior of the mask with your hands and put the now virus laden mask in your pocket. Then you rub your face to help alleviate the discomfort of the mask on your face and now you have the virus all over your face. Then you may rub your eyes or pick your nose. You see where this is going?" Right to a ventilator in an ICU if you have any medical problems are a obese negro with diabetes.



The marxists have dug their heels in on this one. They prefer to breathe their own filth all day and they tell us hydroxychloroquine is more dangerous than dying. 

Don't try to understand any of this 'logic'. Sheep do not ask questions.


----------



## August West

BrokeLoser said:


> “Fat dirty rednecks” beat nappy headed Niggs and jibber-jabbing speaking dirty wetbacks all day every day...no?


No. I spent 35 years in a steel mill working with people who much like yourself, were loudmouth cowardly racists. As we say in Pittsburgh, yinz really suck.


----------



## two_iron




----------



## Redfish

colfax_m said:


> Ask any doctor what causes COPD.




first of all COPD is not "A" disease, it is a category of diseases including emphysema, lung cancer,  bronchitis,  and several other lung diseases.  Secondly it has many causes,  smoking, chemicals, bacteria, viruses, et. al.  

the point is that a mask will not prevent it or prevent you from spreading it.   Remember the best masks have a .3 micron filter, a virus cell is .0125 microns, it can only be seen using an electron microscope.   Cloth masks and bandanas are worthless and in fact may cause lung bacterial infections.


----------



## Rye Catcher

dudmuck said:


>



Anyone who is not threatened by Trump's hate and fear rhetoric from the bully pulpit ought to be concerned.  We did not hear these divisive words from Reagan, either Bush or either Clinton, Obama or any past present in our lifetime.  Donald Trump is EVIL, and there is no defense that can be posted to prove he is anything but a Megalomaniac.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> You seem to be saying, you have no problem with election interference as long as that interference helps your side win.  Putin got EXACTLY what he wanted in electing Donald Trump.  Everything but getting the sanctions lifted, and the ONLY reason that hasn't happened is that both the Congress and the Senate voted unanimously to prevent him lifting ANY Russian sanctions without the consent of the House and Senate.
> 
> NATO is fractured.  Putin has a free hand in the Middle East.  Trump is holding up aid to the Ukraine, and pushing Zelensky to settle the war with Russia and give them Crimea.  That will allow him to lift sanctions imposed when Russia invade the Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's flat out attempt to discredit and overturn the Mueller Investigation and to find that someone OTHER than Russian, hacked the DNC to give him an excuse to lift the sanctions.
> 
> All of Trump's foreign policy moves have benefited either Xi or Putin.  Is it any wonder both countries want him re-elected?  And gullible Americans are all for it.
> 
> Despite Trump's claims that he's been tough on China.  This chart says otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov


No your assumptions are wrong. I am saying that no one in the world can affect our elections by changing the way that we as American's decide to vote with our own minds on that day. 

Yes, people can be persuaded prior, otherwise to think that they might be wrong to vote one way or the other, but that is called the battle for the hearts and minds. Everyone is guilty of that one, so it has no bearing other than putting some skin in the game in order to convince someone of the error of their ways if at all possible.  The leftist love putting my skins in the game, otherwise taking my hard earned tax money, and offering it up to the largess for votes. What a corrupt game this has been, and it goes on everytime the cratzi's run for office. They keep a huge base of victims going, and this way their tactics work for them come election time or rather they hope as much.

Hmmm, come to think of it, the other way to change someone's mind and ultimately their vote is to authoritarily do so, because to allow them the freedom to vote is a dangerous thing in accordance with some of these leftist groups or the leftist individuals thinking.  Beware America, beware.


----------



## Dragonlady

BluesLegend said:


> I see the left tried to rig the campaign rally by registering and not showing up. I guess this means Trump should schedule double the number of campaign rallies, oh wait that really doesn't help the left.



It doesn't really help Trump either.  He looked and sounded like a beaten man last night.  Nothing new.  Nothing to offer the voters but more race baiting, more hate, more divisions.  The nation is in deep pain from all of the death, illness, and fears about the pandemic.  They need someone to lead, not someone to hide out in the bunker and pretend it's all someone else's fault.

The people who actually went to the rally, wanted to be reassured about the economy.  That's their greatest concern, and other than touting the great prepandemic economy, or rather the positive numbers prepandemic, while ignoring the deficits and loss of manufacturing, the trade wars, the tariffs, and ever widening gap between rich and poor, Trump offered no plans for the bringing the economy back.

One Trump supporter who came to hear his economic message, said he was pepper sprayed as he left the building.  Treating his supporters like this , and then trying to engineer violent confrontations between his supporters and the left, really backfired on Trump.


----------



## Redfish

Rye Catcher said:


> Anyone who is not threatened by Trump's hate and fear rhetoric from the bully pulpit ought to be concerned.  We did not hear these divisive words from Reagan, either Bush or either Clinton, Obama or any past present in our lifetime.  Donald Trump is EVIL, and there is no defense that can be posted to prove he is anything but a Megalomaniac.




LOL, but you condone the hate and fear rhetoric from the dems and their media butt kissers?   Trump is merely responding with the same kind of words.   Our country is very divided right now, full of hate and violence.   Most stirred up by the left who see their corruption being revealed by Trump, they also fear that this is their last chance to turn this country left,  They know that when Trump wins in November, they are done and will never again control the government, that is the reason for their vile rhetoric and condoning of violence.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> No your assumptions are wrong. I am saying that no one in the world can affect our elections by changing the way that we as American's decide to vote with our own minds on that day.



If you truly believe that the Russian interference last election had no impact on the outcome, I have a ski resort in Miami I would like to sell you.  It certainly wasn't the only factor, but it was huge.  The impact of the DNC hack and the release of selected emails at critical times cannot be underestimated.  Especially the email dump at the time of the Access Hollywood tape.


----------



## Crepitus

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


She's trolling you and faux newz.


----------



## anynameyouwish

BluesLegend said:


> I see the left tried to rig the campaign rally by registering and not showing up. I guess this means Trump should schedule double the number of campaign rallies, oh wait that really doesn't help the left.




"I see the left tried to rig the campaign rally by registering and not showing up."

speaking of NOT SHOWING UP

did you see the pictures?

apparently NOBODY showed up.....

so there never were MILLIONS of people planning to attend....
the way trump and conservatives contended.

"I guess this means Trump should schedule double the number of campaign rallies, oh wait that really doesn't help the left. "

right

because you really want MORE evidence that people won't show up?

ya know....

when we count "rally attendance size" we count the NUMBER OF PEOPLE and NOT the NUMBER OF RALLIES....


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> It doesn't really help Trump either.  He looked and sounded like a beaten man last night.  Nothing new.  Nothing to offer the voters but more race baiting, more hate, more divisions.  The nation is in deep pain from all of the death, illness, and fears about the pandemic.  They need someone to lead, not someone to hide out in the bunker and pretend it's all someone else's fault.
> 
> The people who actually went to the rally, wanted to be reassured about the economy.  That's their greatest concern, and other than touting the great prepandemic economy, or rather the positive numbers prepandemic, while ignoring the deficits and loss of manufacturing, the trade wars, the tariffs, and ever widening gap between rich and poor, Trump offered no plans for the bringing the economy back.
> 
> One Trump supporter who came to hear his economic message, said he was pepper sprayed as he left the building.  Treating his supporters like this , and then trying to engineer violent confrontations between his supporters and the left, really backfired on Trump.


Trump has nothing to offer the voter in the world you leftist are attempting to create is true, otherwise if they fall to the leftist.... So yes you might be right that he looked frustrated in a sense, but Trump isn't wanting to take American's down that road so he should looked concerned about what the left is up to, and what the left is doing. Let's just hope that the voters are not as frustrated as he is, and that they continue to see the big picture the left is painting for the country, and then it being used as evidence enough to choose Trump again big time.  Trump is a business man, and a boss, so he is one to want his company/country to prosper while in charge of it as it has been proven. The left is eat up with idealism and radicalism, and what it wants is forced compliance. So beware people, beware.


----------



## Thinker101

Dragonlady said:


> If you truly believe that the Russian interference last election had no impact on the outcome, I have a ski resort in Miami I would like to sell you.  It certainly wasn't the only factor, but it was huge.  The impact of the DNC hack and the release of selected emails at critical times cannot be underestimated.  Especially the email dump at the time of the Access Hollywood tape.



Wow, really!?  Still with the Russian BS.


----------



## colfax_m

Redfish said:


> first of all COPD is not "A" disease, it is a category of diseases including emphysema, lung cancer,  bronchitis,  and several other lung diseases.  Secondly it has many causes,  smoking, chemicals, bacteria, viruses, et. al.
> 
> the point is that a mask will not prevent it or prevent you from spreading it.   Remember the best masks have a .3 micron filter, a virus cell is .0125 microns, it can only be seen using an electron microscope.   Cloth masks and bandanas are worthless and in fact may cause lung bacterial infections.


Ugh, so much stupidity here.

Masks don’t cause COPD. The size of the virus is irrelevant because the individual virus isn’t flying through the air in isolation but on droplets of water.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


Are they seriously THAT pathetic?

Goddamn, this fucking election OVER!!!

I cannot wait for the massive meltdown.

 

.


----------



## Indeependent

candycorn said:


> There were hundreds of empty seats. A second speech was cancelled due to lack of interest.


Biden never has empty seats because he only puts out one seat for his wife.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Crepitus said:


> She's trolling you and faux newz.


Or there's another explanation....

 

4 more years is CERTAIN!!

.


----------



## toobfreak

Moonglow said:


> You are the type of dick that probably thinks a person being a Mother is not a job in itself.


You're just a Dick.

Being a mother is a lot of WORK.  It's not a JOB.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> If you truly believe that the Russian interference last election had no impact on the outcome, I have a ski resort in Miami I would like to sell you.  It certainly wasn't the only factor, but it was huge.  The impact of the DNC hack and the release of selected emails at critical times cannot be underestimated.  Especially the email dump at the time of the Access Hollywood tape.


Like I said, the game is always the winning of the hearts and minds whether here or anywhere in the world. If people hear something, and then they see proof that it's bad, then they will use their own minds to make their own choices... The information they gained must have been revolting, so they made their choice, and that choice was Trump.. The best thing anyone should learn from it all, is to make sure if seeking the office or any office, then scrutiny will come that will challenge the character a bit, just to make sure that the nation doesn't get a Stalin or Mayo etc to lead them... The left was attempting to set up a candidate that was a puppet, and the nation balked at that, and chose the candidate Trump instead.


----------



## Moonglow

Indeependent said:


> Biden never has empty seats because he only puts out one seat for his wife.


Trump doesn't even do that.


----------



## Nostra

pyetro said:


> Make up your mind conservatives. Was there a lot of people or was it sabotaged?


Both.


----------



## Nostra

L.K.Eder said:


> how did they prevent others from going?


Same way Russia prevented you window lickers from voting for Hillary.


----------



## Nostra

L.K.Eder said:


> fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok Teens Registered for Trump Tulsa Rally With No Plans to Go
> 
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump’s campaign rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, on Saturday hosted a fraction of the expected supporters. Some of the no-shows may have been teenagers who decided to RSVP with no intention of attending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump campaign said registering for the rally didn’t mean guaranteed entry for the event, and no one was issued an actual ticket.
> 
> “Leftists always fool themselves into thinking they’re being clever,” said Tim Murtaugh, a campaign spokesman. “Registering for a rally only means you’ve RSVPed with a cell phone number. Every rally is general admission and entry is first-come-first served. But we thank them for their contact information.”


How many people stayed how because there were hundreds of thousands of reservations for tickets for a 20,000 seat arena, Halfwit?


----------



## Indeependent

Moonglow said:


> Trump doesn't even do that.


That was a rather piss poor post.


----------



## miketx

beagle9 said:


> Ok, so was it sabotaged or not (the rally) ???


According crazy cortez it was.


----------



## Moonglow

Indeependent said:


> That was a rather piss poor post.


Sorry, I will drink more fluids to piss better fo yous...Still want it on the face?


----------



## BluesLegend

anynameyouwish said:


> "I see the left tried to rig the campaign rally by registering and not showing up."
> 
> speaking of NOT SHOWING UP
> 
> did you see the pictures?
> 
> apparently NOBODY showed up.....
> 
> so there never were MILLIONS of people planning to attend....
> the way trump and conservatives contended.
> 
> "I guess this means Trump should schedule double the number of campaign rallies, oh wait that really doesn't help the left. "
> 
> right
> 
> because you really want MORE evidence that people won't show up?
> 
> ya know....
> 
> when we count "rally attendance size" we count the NUMBER OF PEOPLE and NOT the NUMBER OF RALLIES....



Millions watched president Trump rip the Dems a new one last night snowflake.


----------



## BluesLegend

Dragonlady said:


> He looked and sounded like a beaten man last night.



What alternative universe do you live in? Reporting said Trump crushed it last night. I swear the left cannot tell the truth, maybe it's genetic.


----------



## Indeependent

Moonglow said:


> Sorry, I will drink more fluids to piss better fo yous...Still want it on the face?


What happened to you?
You used to be funny; now you're just bitter.


----------



## Moonglow

Indeependent said:


> What happened to you?
> You used to be funny; now you're just bitter.


I was gonna say the same about yous.


----------



## Nostra

pyetro said:


> You must have heard about the huge disappointment that was Trump's Tulsa really, but we now have a concrete idea of how big of a failure it was in terms of turnout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> 
> The campaign had anticipated turnout high enough to warrant a second speech to the overflow section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



How many of these Trump rally attendance threads you gonna start?





__





						Low attendance in Trump's Tulsa rally
					

It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations. Sad .



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Marion Morrison

Moonglow said:


> Did Obama bilk millions from taxpayers while at his private golf course? No. Trump can afford to look generous but it doesn't all go to vets...


Name a cause Obama donated to. Any cause or charity.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It





candycorn said:


> There were hundreds of empty seats. A second speech was cancelled due to lack of interest.


The second speech wasn't  cancelled due to lack of interest but due to attack by the democrat  red guard.   Everyone knows and knows the way the attacks are being used.   Trump has only gained support.


----------



## colfax_m

ColonelAngus said:


> Dims are the most against free speech of any group I have ever seen.


Dems weren’t the ones arresting people because they wore a T-shirt they didn’t like.


----------



## Indeependent

Moonglow said:


> I was gonna say the same about yous.


My opinion of both parties has never veered; they both suck.
Tell us what has happened to you in the last few years.
Your story may be relevant to others and perhaps even to me.


----------



## deannalw

candycorn said:


> There were hundreds of empty seats. A second speech was cancelled due to lack of interest.




Poor lefties.

Either lying or just plain wrong 100% of the time.


----------



## MarcATL

TheParser said:


> The Drudge Report has a photograph of the less-than-filled stadium.
> 
> I suspect that many Drudge supporters simply did not want to take the risk of contracting COVID-19, so they did not attend the rally.
> 
> I plan to vote for President Trump, but I agree with the "experts" that his chances of reelection are very slim.
> 
> We WILL get a more "peaceful"  atmosphere in the country with a President Biden (who, I have just read, considers himself to be another FDR), but I am afraid that many people (including me) fear that the "peace" will be at the price of capitulating to the demands of radicals.


Why don't you think Trump will be reelected?


----------



## ColonelAngus

Think about this....liberals declare some kind of victory that ONLY 6000 people were inside the building at a Trump rally.

Let this faggotry marinate.

No one showed up.


----------



## Moonglow

Indeependent said:


> My opinion of both parties has never veered; they both suck.
> Tell us what has happened to you in the last few years.
> Your story may be relevant to others and perhaps even to me.


I still contend that both parties are useless..And I have for over thirty years.


----------



## BluesLegend

ColonelAngus said:


> Think about this....liberals declare some kind of victory that ONLY 6000 people were inside the building at a Trump rally.
> 
> Let this faggotry marinate.
> 
> No one showed up.



A sea of red and American flags


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> lol. read the thread.


Herka Derka Bork Bork!

This is who sabotaged the attendance numbers, largely underage kids, and there's no way they cooked that scheme up all
by their mush-headed selves.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Ok, so was it sabotaged or not (the rally) ???


The expected attendance numbers for the rally were trolled by what looks like underage girls?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

miketx said:


> According crazy cortez it was.


Crazy cortex is so crazy she believes this translates into people voting for Biden instead of Trump.


----------



## miketx

beagle9 said:


> Ok, so was it sabotaged or not (the rally) ???


Crazy cortez says it was.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tipsycatlover said:


> Crazy cortex is so crazy she believes this translates into people voting for Biden instead of Trump.


It looks like most that did this are too young to vote.
Ofc I'm so old they all look young to me anymore.
Then again, it also looks like Trump's campaign manager said he was assembling a Death Star? 

Wonder how long that guy's gonna be around.


----------



## BlueGin

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


AOC like all progressives act like entitled middle schoolers. Not sure why Democrats tolerate it but they will regret it in the long run.


----------



## Synthaholic

Very interesting real-time reporting.


----------



## TheParser

MarcATL said:


> Why don't you think Trump will be reelected?



Regarding your question: 

1. President Trump has unnecessarily offended certain groups with his abrasiveness.

2. I do not believe that our  voting process is squeaky clean.

3. Many Americans are worn out by the COVID-19 tragedy and the current BLM movement, so they are looking for "peace."

4. The media are 99% against him.

5. The Dems will nominate a lady of color VP, which  will ensure a humongous turnout of a certain ethnicity (as in 2008 & 2012).

6. This time, the anti-Trump polls may be correct.

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Obiwan

Marion Morrison said:


> Name a cause Obama donated to. Any cause or charity.


Obama gave quite a bit of money to leftists causes...

Unfortunately, it was money that was stolen from legitimate lawsuit settlements!!!









						How Obama is funding the anti-Trump resistance
					

Wall Street might be shocked to learn it is helping bankroll the anti-Trump “resistance” movement that’s aggressively fighting policies it favors — including corporate tax cuts and the repeal of Ob…




					nypost.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Moonglow said:


> Just like yer strawman of Oblama never having a real job. Being a senator is a real job...



He was never really a Senator.  He was campaigning for President.

If he worked so hard, what significant piece of legislation did Obama write and get passed into law?


----------



## Nostra

Rye Catcher said:


> Anyone who is not threatened by Trump's hate and fear rhetoric from the bully pulpit ought to be concerned.  We did not hear these divisive words from Reagan, either Bush or either Clinton, Obama or any past present in our lifetime.  Donald Trump is EVIL, and there is no defense that can be posted to prove he is anything but a Megalomaniac.


Stay under you bed, Buttercup.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> No, the upper deck was largely empty. Club and box seats were packed, I noticed.
> 
> There was a "Red Guard" type youth campaign to keep seats empty...
> Check it out:



I posted the picture. Please stop being a libtard! Duke would not approve!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Marion Morrison said:


> Name a cause Obama donated to. Any cause or charity.


Google it, ya lazy bum. Obama gave to charity, but you don't know the details, because he didn't turn it into a photo op and tweets to aggrandize himself (like our classless child president does).


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Redfish said:


> masks don't work, winger.   the very best masks have a .3 micron filter, the virus is .0125 microns, even you should be able to understand why that doesn't work.
> 
> But old senile Joe sleeps with his mask on and re-cycles his CO2.  Might be why his brain no longer functions.



Masks do work.  If someone sneezes in your face, the particles that contain the virus are not .3 microns, but thousands of times bigger.  It would be like comparing sand to sand that is covered in Aunt Jemima pancake syrup.  My info comes straight from my cardiologist.


----------



## Arresmillao

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I posted the picture.S top being a libtard! Duke would not approve!



*It is over for our criminal potus. Able to go ahead with his "hate rally" only because the insignificant state of OK is all red, and yet, it was a total disaster. Hate rallies won't be allowed in many places including battlegrounds PA, MI, WI, NC, IA...*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

NotYourBody said:


> Wrong, Boomer.
> 
> President Trump tweets he's talked to Tulsa Mayor Bynum and curfew is now lifted


The curfew was lifted for the rally, you fucking dumbass!


----------



## Moonglow

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He was never really a Senator.  He was campaigning for President.
> 
> If he worked so hard, what significant piece of legislation did Obama write and get passed into law?


I see you too have an aversion to reality, good job.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Redfish said:


> nope, they don't.  they are also breeding ground for bacteria that you suck back into your lungs.   When all you libs come down with COPD from mask use, I will just smile and say I told you so.



So I guess millions of healthcare workers are doomed to suffering COPD.  Stop being a fucking moron!


----------



## Redfish

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Masks do work.  If someone sneezes in your face, the particles that contain the virus are not .3 microns, but thousands of times bigger.  It would be like comparing sand to sand that is covered in Aunt Jemima pancake syrup.  My info comes straight from my cardiologist.




so lets go there,  you sneeze into your mask, you have covid.   the mask catches your droplets of virus filled phlem,  the moisture dries on the mask, the virus cells can now pass through into the air (and people) around you.  Sorry, but your cardiologist is FOS.


----------



## Moonglow

List of bills sponsored by Barack Obama in the United States Senate. Barack Obama sponsored *147 bills* from January 4, 2005 until November 16, 2008. Two became law.





__





						List of bills sponsored by Barack Obama in the United States Senate - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Redfish

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So I guess millions of healthcare workers are doomed to suffering COPD.  Stop being a fucking morin!



what is a morin?   an early riser?    I posted a thread using OSHA facts, but the mods killed it.   bias possibly?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Moonglow said:


> I see you too have an aversion to reality, good job.



Prove me wrong.  Name a signature piece of legislation Obama got passed, much less wrote.  

Stirring the shit pot seems to be your only function in life.  What a fucktard you are.  You just can't wait to lick the spoon!


----------



## Moonglow

Marion Morrison said:


> Name a cause Obama donated to. Any cause or charity.









*Obama Donated Over $1 Million To Charity As President. Here's Where The Money Went*








						Obama Donated Over $1 Million To Charity As President. Here's Where The Money Went
					

Filings for the Donald J. Trump Foundation reveal that he gave $0 to his own charitable foundation from 2009 to 2014, the most recent year on record.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Moonglow said:


> List of bills sponsored by Barack Obama in the United States Senate. Barack Obama sponsored *147 bills* from January 4, 2005 until November 16, 2008. Two became law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of bills sponsored by Barack Obama in the United States Senate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Sponsored and written are two completely different thing, fucktard!

Wow!  Two laws and I'll bet they were important shit like naming a post office!


----------



## Moonglow

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Prove me wrong.  Name a signature piece of legislation Obama got passed, much less wrote.
> 
> Stirring the shit pot seems to be your only function in life.  What a fucktard you are.  You just can't wait to lick the spoon!


If you were so damned smart you would already know, don't expect me to be yer lacky, let your stupid fingers do the walking.


----------



## Moonglow

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Sponsored and written are two completely different thing, fucktard!
> 
> Wow!  Two laws and I'll bet they were important shit like naming a post office!


How many have you gotten passed that you supported or have written? That is what  senator does, that is their job..


----------



## Marion Morrison

playtime said:


>


This is the main gate at the rally:





Would you run that gauntlet with your family?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Redfish said:


> first of all COPD is not "A" disease, it is a category of diseases including emphysema, lung cancer,  bronchitis,  and several other lung diseases.  Secondly it has many causes,  smoking, chemicals, bacteria, viruses, et. al.
> 
> the point is that a mask will not prevent it or prevent you from spreading it.   Remember the best masks have a .3 micron filter, a virus cell is .0125 microns, it can only be seen using an electron microscope.   Cloth masks and bandanas are worthless and in fact may cause lung bacterial infections.



I am sorry that you have just enough education on that topic to be a moron!


----------



## Moonglow

The Trump Tulsa rally was a dead horse under the sheets of his campaign.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Moonglow said:


> Trump doesn't even do that.



Why would Trump put out a seat for Biden's wife?  You realize that is what you just said, right fucktard?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Moonglow said:


> I still contend that both parties are useless..And I have for over thirty years.



You should support both since you are about as useless as it comes!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Redfish said:


> so lets go there,  you sneeze into your mask, you have covid.   the mask catches your droplets of virus filled phlem,  the moisture dries on the mask, the virus cells can now pass through into the air (and people) around you.  Sorry, but your cardiologist is FOS.



By the time the mask dries, the virus is dead, Where did you get your medical degree?  She has one!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Redfish said:


> so lets go there,  you sneeze into your mask, you have covid.   the mask catches your droplets of virus filled phlem,  the moisture dries on the mask, the virus cells can now pass through into the air (and people) around you.  Sorry, but your cardiologist is FOS.


You don't know what you are talking about and should shut up immediately. All the evidence shows the masks help. No, your cultism and gut feelings are not compelling.


----------



## gmen6981

Tipsycatlover said:


> It
> The second speech wasn't  cancelled due to lack of interest but due to attack by the democrat  red guard.   Everyone knows and knows the way the attacks are being used.   Trump has only gained support.


Tulsa Fire Department says a little under 6200 attendees.BOK Center estimates were even lower. Entry was first come first serve. Everybody who showed up got in. The outdoor speech was cancelled and the stage torn down before the rally began because there were no people to speak to.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Redfish said:


> what is a morin?   an early riser?    I posted a thread using OSHA facts, but the mods killed it.   bias possibly?



If you are quoting OSHA, they have NOTHING to do with COVID-19.  The reason the mods killed it was likely your putting out bad info.


----------



## OldLady

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> If a significant number of Trump supporters stayed away because they believed the pandemic is real – and not a ‘hoax’ – then what other Trump lies are they not buying into.


You know, based on the conversations here, I thought all Trump supporters were with him that Covid is an overblown "hoax," nothing to worry about, etc., meaning that Trump's response to the pandemic would not bother them in the least.
But I think last night proved they do take Covid seriously, and that therefore some of them MAY have actually been displeased with Trump's management of the Germ.
There is hope for them yet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .


When Joe bidens high attendance record hit the low for Trump let me know lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> and written are two completely different thing


No shit, professor...staff lawyers actually write the legislation, congresspeople sponsor it. Damn dude, you don't teach civics, i hope.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Moonglow said:


> *Obama Donated Over $1 Million To Charity As President. Here's Where The Money Went*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Donated Over $1 Million To Charity As President. Here's Where The Money Went
> 
> 
> Filings for the Donald J. Trump Foundation reveal that he gave $0 to his own charitable foundation from 2009 to 2014, the most recent year on record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


I'm not running those charities down, but Beau Biden Foundation? Clinton Haiti Foundation?
That one for the veteran kids is probably OK. A lot of it looks like paying tribute to the establishment.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bigrebnc1775 said:


> When Joe bidens high attendance record hit the low for Trump let me know lol


So would that mean he would win the popular by more than 3 million votes?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

OldLady said:


> You know, based on the conversations here, I thought all Trump supporters were with him that Covid is an overblown "hoax," nothing to worry about, etc., meaning that Trump's response to the pandemic would not bother them in the least.
> But I think last night proved they do take Covid seriously, and that therefore some of them MAY have actually been displeased with Trump's management of the Germ.
> There is hope for them yet.



If that is the case, you prove yourself to be a libtard.  Trump only recently announced the rally.  If it was from January, you might have a point other than one one on top of your head!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Marion Morrison said:


> Herka Derka Bork Bork!
> 
> This is who sabotaged the attendance numbers, largely underage kids, and there's no way they cooked that scheme up all
> by their mush-headed selves.


damn. you are slow. i addressed all this in this thread, and i have shown that this trolling did not keep trumptards from showing up at the event, as claimed in the lying OP by the idiotic OP.

go back to dreaming about lynching me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So would that mean he would win the popular by more than 3 million votes?


We're going to eventually stop those dead people and illegals from voting 
Maybe it will happen when it's found out they are starting to vote republican


----------



## bigrebnc1775

OldLady said:


> You know, based on the conversations here, I thought all Trump supporters were with him that Covid is an overblown "hoax," nothing to worry about, etc., meaning that Trump's response to the pandemic would not bother them in the least.
> But I think last night proved they do take Covid seriously, and that therefore some of them MAY have actually been displeased with Trump's management of the Germ.
> There is hope for them yet.


You two dumbasses C_Clayton_Jones The President never said COVID 19 was a hoax


----------



## Flash

Only stupid confused hate filled TDS afflicted Moon Bats would call 11,000 during a pandemic "low attendance".


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You two dumbasses C_Clayton_Jones The President never said COVID 19 was a hoax


I’m afraid he did


----------



## KoalaCorp

And there are reports that MANY people left the rally EARLY!
They just could NOT stand to listen to Trump's lies for 2 hours...









						People leaving the BOK Center as Trump rally continues inside
					

People leaving the BOK Center as Trump rally continues inside




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> I’m afraid he did


No he didn't








						Democratic Ad Twists Trump's 'Hoax' Comment - FactCheck.org
					

The Democratic super PAC Priorities USA Action has been running an ad falsely suggesting President Donald Trump called the coronavirus outbreak a "hoax."




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bigrebnc1775 said:


> We're going to eventually stop those dead people and illegals from


Haha...yes, we are all fascinated to watch your fantasy battle against your imaginary boogeyman. 

Meanwhile, normal people will come to see that all you are doing is trying to suppress the vote.


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> Only stupid confused hate filled TDS afflicted Moon Bats would call 11,000 during a pandemic "low attendance".



Too many were in attendance and they should have social distanced.....there was enough room


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No he didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic Ad Twists Trump's 'Hoax' Comment - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> The Democratic super PAC Priorities USA Action has been running an ad falsely suggesting President Donald Trump called the coronavirus outbreak a "hoax."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org



He said Coronavirus was the Democrats new hoax.
Hoax means fake


One of my people came up to me and said, “Mr. President, they tried to beat you on Russia, Russia, Russia.” That didn’t work out too well. They couldn’t do it. They tried the impeachment hoax. That was on a perfect conversation. They tried anything. They tried it over and over. They’d been doing it since you got in. It’s all turning. They lost. It’s all turning. Think of it. Think of it. And *this is their new hoax.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha...yes, we are all fascinated to watch your fantasy battle against your imaginary boogeyman.
> 
> Meanwhile, normal people will come to see that all you are doing is trying to suppress the vote.


poor little fuckless no fun fork lives in delusion


----------



## Crepitus

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Or there's another explanation....
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more years is CERTAIN!!
> 
> .


No, she trolled you.

tRumps defeat is certain.

Followed by by investigations, charges, trials, convictions, prison time and fines.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> He said Coronavirus was the Democrats new hoax.
> 
> Hoax means fake


taken out of context according to your leftist's fact-checkers
the impeachment was a hoax COVID 19 was the new impeachment


----------



## konradv

Flash said:


> Only stupid confused hate filled TDS afflicted Moon Bats would call 11,000 during a pandemic "low attendance".


But the claims were 100K+ and the pandemic is a hoax, as many on the board and Mr. Trump have told us.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

KoalaCorp said:


> And there are reports that MANY people left the rally EARLY!
> They just could NOT stand to listen to Trump's lies for 2 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People leaving the BOK Center as Trump rally continues inside
> 
> 
> People leaving the BOK Center as Trump rally continues inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


yahoo news is just as bad as CNN MSNBC


----------



## bigrebnc1775

konradv said:


> But the claims were 100K+ and the pandemic is a hoax, as many on the board and Mr. Trump have told us.











						Democratic Ad Twists Trump's 'Hoax' Comment - FactCheck.org
					

The Democratic super PAC Priorities USA Action has been running an ad falsely suggesting President Donald Trump called the coronavirus outbreak a "hoax."




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taken out of context according to your leftist's fact-checkers
> the impeachment was a hoax COVID 19 was the new impeachment


It is in context

He said the Russia investigation was a hoax and COVID 19 was the “new hoax”


----------



## Thunk

The indoors were about 95% packed.  If you watched 10 seconds of the rally you could see (and hear) it was a great crowd.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Thunk

rightwinger said:


> He said the Russia investigation was a hoax and COVID 19 was the “new hoax”



Trump said the filth *BLAMING HIM* for the virus was a hoax.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bigrebnc1775 said:


> poor little fuckless no fun fork lives in delusion


Said the mindless sheep crybabying like a little bitch about fake voter fraud, because his cult masters told him to do so...


----------



## rightwinger

Thunk said:


> Trump said the filth *BLAMING HIM* for the virus was a hoax.



But he didn’t say that

Democrats were saying that Coronavirus was a major threat and he was not doing enough.

Trump claimed that was the New Democratic Hoax


----------



## Sunsettommy

rightwinger said:


> I’m afraid he did



No that was a MEDIA created lie, which you and many leftists fell for. I posted the actual quote that showed he never called it a hoax.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Sunsettommy said:


> No that was a MEDIA created lie, which you and many leftists fell for.


False. It's a direct quote. And it's exactly why mindless cultist sheep like you have been trying to downplay the pandemic ever since he said it.


----------



## beagle9

colfax_m said:


> Dems weren’t the ones arresting people because they wore a T-shirt they didn’t like.


Oh and being in a restricted area meant nothing eh ? Oh that's right we are talking about the specially treated privileged leftist now. My bad


----------



## colfax_m

beagle9 said:


> Oh and being in a restricted area meant nothing eh ? Oh that's right we are talking about the specially treated privileged leftist now. My bad


It does indeed mean nothing. She passed through security just like everyone else and wasn’t harming anyone.

Don’t tell me the right respects freedom of speech and then does this.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> False. It's a direct quote. And it's exactly why mindless cultist sheep like you have been trying to downplay the pandemic ever since he said it.



Ha ha you are determined to lie: here is the actual quote, and expose by SNOPES

*Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a ‘Hoax’?*

Excerpt:

"Here are Trump’s exact words on the topic at the South Carolina rally:



> Now the Democrats are politicizing the coronavirus. You know that, right? Coronavirus. They’re politicizing it. We did one of the great jobs. You say, ‘How’s President Trump doing?’ They go, ‘Oh, not good, not good.’ They have no clue. They don’t have any clue. They can’t even count their votes in Iowa, they can’t even count. No they can’t. They can’t count their votes.
> One of my people came up to me and said, ‘Mr. President, they tried to beat you on Russia, Russia, Russia. That didn’t work out too well. They couldn’t do it. They tried the impeachment hoax. That was on a perfect conversation. They tried anything, they tried it over and over, they’ve been doing it since you got in. It’s all turning, they lost, it’s all turning. *Think of it. Think of it. And this is their new hoax.* But you know, we did something that’s been pretty amazing. We’re 15 people [cases of coronavirus infection] in this massive country. And because of the fact that we went early, we went early, we could have had a lot more than that."



_bolding mine

======

_

This was so easy!


----------



## miketx

colfax_m said:


> It does indeed mean nothing. She passed through security just like everyone else and wasn’t harming anyone.
> 
> Don’t tell me the right respects freedom of speech and then does this.


Thank for letting us know how you support criminals.


----------



## Thunk

shockedcanadian said:


> anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.



Plus a barrage of virus fear mongering from the MSM 
Plus Threats of violence 
Plus BLM blocking one of the entrances


----------



## colfax_m

miketx said:


> Thank for letting us know how you support criminals.


I support freedom of speech. That’s all.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> Trump has nothing to offer the voter in the world you leftist are attempting to create is true, otherwise if they fall to the leftist.... So yes you might be right that he looked frustrated in a sense, but Trump isn't wanting to take American's down that road so he should looked concerned about what the left is up to, and what the left is doing. Let's just hope that the voters are not as frustrated as he is, and that they continue to see the big picture the left is painting for the country, and then it being used as evidence enough to choose Trump again big time.  Trump is a business man, and a boss, so he is one to want his company/country to prosper while in charge of it as it has been proven. The left is eat up with idealism and radicalism, and what it wants is forced compliance. So beware people, beware.



Trump is a FAILED business man.  7 bankruptcies.  3000+ law suits.  $1 billion in losses in the 1980's.  He plays a rich successful billionaire on TV.  That doesn't mean he is one.  

Look at the mess he's made with his trade wars.  7 trade wars all at the same time.  How do you fight wars on 7 different fronts at the same time?  Badly.  His trade war with China was supposed to be "easy to win", but so far the American farmers have lost.  Big Time.  

2018 saw the highest number of farm bankruptcies in American history because of Trump's trade wars.  That record was broken in 2019.  It's the small family farms that are going under.  The farms where the farmer lives on the land, and is a good environmental steward of the land.   These farms are being snapped up by factory farm corporations, many of them foreign owned.  They don't live on the land.  It's just a balance sheet asset, which produces revenue.  

Trump's "interim agreement" with the Chinese requires increase exports to 2017 levels (pre-tarrifs), by 2022.  So having destroyed their markets with his tariiffs,  Trump gave the Chinese another 2 years to get back to where they started.  5 years of economic pain to get back to where they were 5 years ago.  How many small farmers will be left by then?  

How much is Trump being paid to destroy the small business in America?  McDonalds and Pizza Huts aren't closing.  The independent family owned restaurants are the ones who are closing.  They don't have the resources to re-open on 25% of capacity.  They were netting 15% of sales, with 100% capacity.  The rent, utitilities and supplies didn't go down by 75%.  Unless they're able to achieve pretty close to 100% of sales via take-out, they're losing money.  

When the economy emerges from this pandemic, once again the bailouts will go to big businesses and corporations.  The small independent operators will be bankrupt, and the big guys will pick up more business.  The small independent retailers were forced to closed.  The big chains simply go on.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Sunsettommy said:


> Ha ha you are determined to lie: here is the actual quote, and expose by SNOPES
> 
> *Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a ‘Hoax’?*
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> "Here are Trump’s exact words on the topic at the South Carolina rally:
> 
> 
> 
> _bolding mine
> 
> ======
> 
> _
> 
> This was so easy!


Yep, exactly.  Called the coronavirus their new hoax. Also said the cases would be down to zero. Also said it was completely under control. yes, he fooled you morons into downplaying it for months, because you are mindless, cultish sheep without integrity, education, class, ethics, or morals, when it comes to anything trump.. And this is what Trump has done to your brains.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Meanwhile dirty tricks  reports against the Rally, has surfaced:

Pj Media

*'Dirty Tricks' Sabotage Trump Tulsa Rally*

BY RICK MORAN JUN 21, 2020 

Excerpt:

Tik-Tok and K-Pop users are claiming they reserved hundreds of tickets for Donald Trump’s Tulsa rally, never having any intention of showing up. The result was a half-empty arena in Tulsa for the president’s post-coronavirus restart of his campaign. 

In fact, Twitter is alight this morning with reports that dozens of teens reserved thousands of rally tickets to sabotage the optics of Trump’s speech.

Trending on Twitter this morning is #EveryoneLaughingAtYouDonald and #TrumpRallyFail.

LINK


----------



## colfax_m

Sunsettommy said:


> Meanwhile dirty tricks  reports against the Rally, has surfaced:
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> *'Dirty Tricks' Sabotage Trump Tulsa Rally*
> 
> BY RICK MORAN JUN 21, 2020
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> Tik-Tok and K-Pop users are claiming they reserved hundreds of tickets for Donald Trump’s Tulsa rally, never having any intention of showing up. The result was a half-empty arena in Tulsa for the president’s post-coronavirus restart of his campaign.
> 
> In fact, Twitter is alight this morning with reports that dozens of teens reserved thousands of rally tickets to sabotage the optics of Trump’s speech.
> 
> Trending on Twitter this morning is #EveryoneLaughingAtYouDonald and #TrumpRallyFail.
> 
> LINK


What’s dirty about it?


----------



## Sunsettommy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yep, exactly.  Called the coronavirus their new hoax. Also said the cases would be down to zero. Also said it was completely under control. yes, he fooled you morons into downplaying it for months, because you are mindless, cultish sheep without integrity, education, class, ethics, or morals, when it comes to anything trump.. And this is what Trump has done to your brains.



You confirm over and over your stupidity, here is the last line of his quote you manage to miss:

"We’re 15 people [cases of coronavirus infection] in this massive country. And because of the fact that we went early, we went early, we could have had a lot more than that."

He isn't thinking the Virus itself is a hoax, he says his early actions reduced the numbers of the viral infection, it is real to him.


----------



## Sunsettommy

colfax_m said:


> What’s dirty about it?



You didn't read the article, not surprised at your clueless question.


----------



## colfax_m

Sunsettommy said:


> You didn't read the article, not surprised at your clueless question.


Doesn’t seem “dirty” to me. Trolling yes. Dirty? No.


----------



## beagle9

colfax_m said:


> It does indeed mean nothing. She passed through security just like everyone else and wasn’t harming anyone.
> 
> Don’t tell me the right respects freedom of speech and then does this.


Wasn't harming anyone when being found in a restricted area ?? That is where she was at right ?? I mean this is what I heard as part reason for the ejection. If have other information, then do share it. Thanks.


----------



## beagle9

colfax_m said:


> I support freedom of speech. That’s all.


Criminal speech ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Maybe AOC does not know what the fuck she is talking about ?


----------



## DrLove

The only political rally I can remember with a worse showing than Donnie in Tulsa last night?
Mittens Romney 2012 Ford Stadium in Detroit ... 
Holds 65,000 - Drew 1200!


----------



## DukeU




----------



## colfax_m

beagle9 said:


> Wasn't harming anyone when being found in a restricted area ?? That is where she was at right ?? I mean this is what I heard as part reason for the ejection. If have other information, then do share it. Thanks.


It was restricted only in that she passed through security before getting into the venue. She was in the same place as every other attendee.


----------



## DrLove

Rubber Room? Guess Will doesn't wanna hear any more about Donnie's epic fail in Tulsa.


----------



## colfax_m

beagle9 said:


> Criminal speech ?


What’s criminal speech? Speech that Trump doesn’t like?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> It is in context
> 
> He said the Russia investigation was a hoax and COVID 19 was the “new hoax”


Your own fact checkers disagree TDS fuck.


----------



## Sunsettommy

colfax_m said:


> Doesn’t seem “dirty” to me. Trolling yes. Dirty? No.



You didn't read the article, where the people who did this was admitted doing dirty tricks in Twitter postings.

Try reading the article before making foolish replies.


----------



## colfax_m

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Your own fact checkers disagree TDS fuck.


Can y’all just admit there was no hoax?


----------



## colfax_m

Sunsettommy said:


> You didn't read the article, where the people who did this was admitted doing dirty tricks in Twitter postings.
> 
> Try reading the article before making foolish replies.


I just want to ask why you think it was a “dirty” trick. 
You are capable of thinking for yourself, aren’t you?


----------



## DukeU

I also remember some of the crowds for Hillary.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Said the mindless sheep crybabying like a little bitch about fake voter fraud, because his cult masters told him to do so...


The only crying you hear is three years of TDS snowflakes like you crying about something fake news lied to you about the president.
In other news President Trump wins big in 2020.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How is life on your planet, dumbass?


same planet I am on. I am laughing my ass off, too, along with millions of others


----------



## bigrebnc1775

colfax_m said:


> I just want to ask why you think it was a “dirty” trick.
> You are capable of thinking for yourself, aren’t you?


Better question is why does fake news lie so much and the so called smart folks believe it?


----------



## ElmerMudd

DukeU said:


> I also remember some of the crowds for Hillary.....
> 
> View attachment 353228


yes, and she lost


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ElmerMudd said:


> same planet I am on. I am laughing my ass off, too, along with millions of others


2016 they laughed also


----------



## August West

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The only crying you hear is three years of TDS snowflakes like you crying about something fake news lied to you about the president.
> In other news President Trump wins big in 2020.


After 3 1/2 years of Trump the one and only defense for trump is screeching TDS and scampering away. Do you have anything new or less idiotic for us today?


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> Trump is a FAILED business man.  7 bankruptcies.  3000+ law suits.  $1 billion in losses in the 1980's.  He plays a rich successful billionaire on TV.  That doesn't mean he is one.
> 
> Look at the mess he's made with his trade wars.  7 trade wars all at the same time.  How do you fight wars on 7 different fronts at the same time?  Badly.  His trade war with China was supposed to be "easy to win", but so far the American farmers have lost.  Big Time.
> 
> 2018 saw the highest number of farm bankruptcies in American history because of Trump's trade wars.  That record was broken in 2019.  It's the small family farms that are going under.  The farms where the farmer lives on the land, and is a good environmental steward of the land.   These farms are being snapped up by factory farm corporations, many of them foreign owned.  They don't live on the land.  It's just a balance sheet asset, which produces revenue.
> 
> Trump's "interim agreement" with the Chinese requires increase exports to 2017 levels (pre-tarrifs), by 2022.  So having destroyed their markets with his tariiffs,  Trump gave the Chinese another 2 years to get back to where they started.  5 years of economic pain to get back to where they were 5 years ago.  How many small farmers will be left by then?
> 
> How much is Trump being paid to destroy the small business in America?  McDonalds and Pizza Huts aren't closing.  The independent family owned restaurants are the ones who are closing.  They don't have the resources to re-open on 25% of capacity.  They were netting 15% of sales, with 100% capacity.  The rent, utitilities and supplies didn't go down by 75%.  Unless they're able to achieve pretty close to 100% of sales via take-out, they're losing money.
> 
> When the economy emerges from this pandemic, once again the bailouts will go to big businesses and corporations.  The small independent operators will be bankrupt, and the big guys will pick up more business.  The small independent retailers were forced to closed.  The big chains simply go on.


Not supposed to be about the past, but rather how one has emerged victorious from it. It's supposed to be about right now, and how this nation can move forward for all, and the Democrats show that they have no true plan other than waring with the other party. We don't need this war that the Democrats started, but if it's war they want, then it's war they get.

Anyone who thinks that they can look back and see no mistakes made, and then deny the lessons learned from those mistakes aren't being honest brokers. 

Are you one of these perfect accusatory Democrats who made no mistakes in your life, and therefore you look at others with a purity in your heart thinking to yourself that you are better than they are, so you attempt to destroy them from your purity standpoint or positions taken ??? Now if saved and born again, therefore leaving sin in the dust, then of course you should not befriend SIN again in your life, even though you still won't be perfect, but rather to keep moving away from it always. People have their own examples of what sin does in their lives, and to deny that is just crazy or evil.

Not a capitalist eh ?

Any business that doesn't create a rainy day fund or have insurance shouldn't be in business to begin with. It cost the governments way to much of our hard earned tax dollars in a redistribution or money shifting trying to uphold bad risk players for whom begin to become dependent, and ultimately corrupt if not careful.

Hey I know what, how about judging Trump on his current job performance instead of on his past. How about getting your ball in the game, and see what he can do with it for you. Now that's a brilliant idea, ohh wait nevermind. TDS might be terminal.


----------



## Bush92

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .


How many people are in Creepy Joe Biden's living room to watch one of his social distancing rambling diatribes?


----------



## DukeU

ElmerMudd said:


> yes, and she lost


That was my point about Biden and Hillary's crowd.


----------



## NotYourBody

Sunsettommy said:


> Meanwhile dirty tricks  reports against the Rally, has surfaced:
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> *'Dirty Tricks' Sabotage Trump Tulsa Rally*
> 
> BY RICK MORAN JUN 21, 2020
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> Tik-Tok and K-Pop users are claiming they reserved hundreds of tickets for Donald Trump’s Tulsa rally, never having any intention of showing up. The result was a half-empty arena in Tulsa for the president’s post-coronavirus restart of his campaign.
> 
> In fact, Twitter is alight this morning with reports that dozens of teens reserved thousands of rally tickets to sabotage the optics of Trump’s speech.
> 
> Trending on Twitter this morning is #EveryoneLaughingAtYouDonald and #TrumpRallyFail.
> 
> LINK


It was a lot more than a few dozen teens, lmao!  Go Millenials!


----------



## beagle9

colfax_m said:


> It was restricted only in that she passed through security before getting into the venue. She was in the same place as every other attendee.


Hmmm, I thought I saw hecklers and anti-Trumpsters in the crowd when watching. How did they get in or how did they stay in ??? This lady must have been acting up early.. lol

Carma will get cha. 

She got ejected ohh well.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

August West said:


> After 3 1/2 years of Trump the one and only defense for trump is screeching TDS and scampering away. Do you have anything new or less idiotic for us today?


It's the way to explain the unhinged leftists in America. Or are you saying their actions are intentional and terrorist wanting to destroy the country?


----------



## August West

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 2016 they laughed also


Is she still in jail?


----------



## colfax_m

beagle9 said:


> Hmmm, I thought I saw hecklers and anti-Trumpsters in the crowd when watching. How did they get in or how did they stay in ??? This lady must have been acting up early.. lol
> 
> Carma will get cha.
> 
> She got ejected ohh well.


Nope. They saw her shirt and didn’t want her there. Can’t have any fragile Trump supporters around that kind of speech.


----------



## MarcATL

So let me get this straight, because of Trump’s abysmal rally numbers, he and his supporters would like us to believe that a handful of protesters stopped almost a million attendees from getting in.

Do I have that right?!


----------



## ElmerMudd

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 2016 they laughed also


2016, people laughed and did not vote.
2020 that will not happen. The anti-Trump voters are motivated to not have another 4 years of the worst President in the history of the US.
Trump is going down.


----------



## Camp

Sunsettommy said:


> Meanwhile dirty tricks  reports against the Rally, has surfaced:
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> *'Dirty Tricks' Sabotage Trump Tulsa Rally*
> 
> BY RICK MORAN JUN 21, 2020
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> Tik-Tok and K-Pop users are claiming they reserved hundreds of tickets for Donald Trump’s Tulsa rally, never having any intention of showing up. The result was a half-empty arena in Tulsa for the president’s post-coronavirus restart of his campaign.
> 
> In fact, Twitter is alight this morning with reports that dozens of teens reserved thousands of rally tickets to sabotage the optics of Trump’s speech.
> 
> Trending on Twitter this morning is #EveryoneLaughingAtYouDonald and #TrumpRallyFail.
> 
> LINK


Is someone claiming they have found a secret way for reserving "tickets?? Did an army of teenage ninja techs defeat Donald Dork?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's the way to explain the unhinged leftists in America. Or are you saying their actions are intentional and terrorist wanting to destroy the country?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, because of Trump’s abysmal rally numbers, he and his supporters would like us to believe that a handful of protesters stopped almost a million attendees from getting in.
> 
> Do I have that right?!
> 
> 
> 
> See you in 2020 LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

"A spokesperson for the Tulsa Fire Department told Fox News on Sunday that fire marshal records show just under 6,200 scanned tickets were logged for the rally at the BOK Center. The figure doesn't include Trump team staff members or private suites, which were fully booked. The president and his campaign had touted 1 million ticket requests; the arena's capacity is 19,000."


----------



## ElmerMudd

DukeU said:


> That was my point about Biden and Hillary's crowd.


2020 election is a referendum on Trump. He is losing support and the anti-Trump faction is growing support. The anti-Trump support is growing with every dumb decision, dumb statement, dumb call for an indoor rally in the middle of the pandemic he does.
There is no doubt Trump and his minions are going down. They will be a shit stain on the history of the US. Everyone who supported Trump will be known as a piece of sh#t.


----------



## mamooth

So many Trump cultists are pointing out that DearLeader allowed himself to get humiliated by teenage K-Pop fans as if that's a good thing. It's not. It illustrates why Trump always fails so spectacularly at foreign policy. America's opponents don't play fair either, so they can always roll over the hapless Trump.

It was funny that DearLeader only brought in a tenth of what he promised. That makes him look like a big loser, which is a catastrophe for a guy who runs on using his supposed "winner" status to appeal to angry betas who crave a daddy figure.

Even funnier? Whining for 10 minutes about Watergait. Getting cheers for managing to drink a glass of water with one hand. Even though he still had to put his pinky underneath to steady it. The man is not well.

But the funniest thing? Watching Trump's pajama boi brigades here going into tantrum mode. The cult propaganda isn't working on them any more. They're starting to realize just how bad of catastrophe they're facing, hence their tearful meltdowns.


----------



## playtime

Grampa Murked U said:


> ^^^clueless
> 
> Image is VITAL



^^^ image ain't working for donny & critical thinkers know & understand why biden doesn't  ' need ' rallies.  he really doesn't really hafta say much at all at this point, 'cause donny is burying himself.


----------



## playtime

ElmerMudd said:


> 2020 election is a referendum on Trump. He is losing support and the anti-Trump faction is growing support. The anti-Trump support is growing with every dumb decision, dumb statement, dumb call for an indoor rally in the middle of the pandemic he does.
> There is no doubt Trump and his minions are going down. They will be a shit stain on the history of the US. Everyone who supported Trump will be known as a piece of sh#t.


*
^^^ THAT ^^^*


----------



## playtime

Redfish said:


> masks don't work, winger.   the very best masks have a .3 micron filter, the virus is .0125 microns, even you should be able to understand why that doesn't work.
> 
> But old senile Joe sleeps with his mask on and re-cycles his CO2.  Might be why his brain no longer functions.



masks alone, no.  but combine wearing one WITH distancing & WITH washing yer hands sure is helping.  until there's a vaccine, WITHOUT clorox & sunshine, then that's the way to deal with it & not be stuuuuuuuuupid in thinking you're safer without all that.


----------



## colfax_m

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Better question is why does fake news lie so much and the so called smart folks believe it?


Why does Trump lie about everyone else lying?


----------



## dudmuck

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The only crying you hear is three years of TDS snowflakes like you crying about something fake news lied to you about the president.
> In other news President Trump wins big in 2020.


Fake news?




Record attendance, are you serious?
only armed were trump supporters.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Issa said:


> "A spokesperson for the Tulsa Fire Department told Fox News on Sunday that fire marshal records show just under 6,200 scanned tickets were logged for the rally at the BOK Center. The figure doesn't include Trump team staff members or private suites, which were fully booked. The president and his campaign had touted 1 million ticket requests; the arena's capacity is 19,000."


Trump rally was tricked by a bunch of kids on Tik Tok to expect more. attendees And apparently a few hundred peaceful protesters scared away a bunch of Trump supporters. The protesters said nasty things to the Trump supporters and hurt their feelings so they went home.


----------



## DukeU

ElmerMudd said:


> 2020 election is a referendum on Trump. He is losing support and the anti-Trump faction is growing support. The anti-Trump support is growing with every dumb decision, dumb statement, dumb call for an indoor rally in the middle of the pandemic he does.
> There is no doubt Trump and his minions are going down. They will be a shit stain on the history of the US. Everyone who supported Trump will be known as a piece of sh#t.


----------



## MarcATL

What will these self-proclaimed conservatives tell themselves when Biden beats the snot out of Trump in November?


----------



## bravoactual

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .



This is walk of tired, worn out, loser of an old man.   









						‘Mortified and humiliated’: Image of Trump returning from Tulsa rally is mocked for ‘look of defeat’
					

An image of Donald Trump returning from his rally in Tulsa on Saturday was panned on the internet as a “defeat” for the president. The image which was captured by an Associated Press photographer was shared on Twitter. It shows a president who is clearly tired as he returns to the White House...




					www.rawstory.com
				



.

The Fucking 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Pussy Grabbing Coward got punked by a bunch fucking teenagers and Fucking Korean Boy Band.

No Fucking Overflow.

No hundreds of thousands of Seig Heil GroppenFuhrer Followers.

Fucking Losers.


----------



## playtime

dannyboys said:


> Photo taken three hours before the rally started ASSHOLE!




Breaking|Jun 21, 2020,02:16am EDT
*Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity*
Andrew SolenderForbes Staff
Business
Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity

now.... follow the bouncing ball:

19,200 (seat capacity) - 6,200 (actual attendees) = 13,000 (empty seats).

13,000 (empty seats)  vs  6,200 (actual bodies)   =   >than 1/2 of donny's deplorables showed up.

> than 1/2 of donny's deplorables showing up =* FAIL.*

get it?  got it?

_good._


----------



## 22lcidw

MarcATL said:


> What will these self-proclaimed conservatives tell themselves when Biden beats the snot out of Trump in November?


Let the party begin!!! It is going to be fun. This time around there are tens of millions of weapons and tens of millions more in people's hands.  Plus billions and billions of rounds of ammo. That is to start. The great migration may by then be in its infancy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

dudmuck said:


> Fake news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record attendance, are you serious?
> only armed were trump supporters.


Dumbfuck have you ever considered my comment you just quoted was talking about the last 3 and a half years?
RETRACE MY POST AND SEE THE SUBJECT I WAS TALKING ABOUT. YOU SHIT STAINS DO THIS TO THE PRESIDENT ALSO


----------



## playtime

NotYourBody said:


> Awwwww, and you just couldn't figure out how to get around them? Well God bless your stupid precious heart.



that incel is a special kinda special.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> Breaking|Jun 21, 2020,02:16am EDT
> *Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity*
> Andrew SolenderForbes Staff
> Business
> Turnout At Trump’s Tulsa Rally Was Just Under 6,200–A Fraction Of The Venue’s 19,200 Capacity
> 
> now.... follow the bouncing ball:
> 
> 19,200 (seat capacity) - 6,200 (actual attendees) = 13,000 (empty seats).
> 
> 13,000 (empty seats)  vs  6,200 (actual bodies)   =   >than 1/2 of donny's deplorables showed up.
> 
> > than 1/2 of donny's deplorables showing up =* FAIL.*
> 
> get it?  got it?
> 
> _good._


I doubt all of Bidens rallies combined have made it to 6000 people lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> that incel is a special kinda special.


incel it a term left to identify leftists


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> I bet you bought one and didn't show, huh?
> 
> Giggle giggle



i have much better ways to spend my cash & my time.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I doubt all of Bidens rallies combined have made it to 6000 people lol







yep!  that sure was a stellar reply!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> View attachment 353246
> 
> yep!  that sure was a stellar reply!


And truthful


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> incel it a term left to identify leftists



lol... try that again, incel.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And truthful



okey dokey!


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> Biden seems to be doing quite well against Fat Donnie.
> Democrats made a good choice.
> 
> He will not pick Warren under any circumstances.



i can see her in his administration as head of consumer affairs.


----------



## Nostra

Moonglow said:


> List of bills sponsored by Barack Obama in the United States Senate. Barack Obama sponsored *147 bills* from January 4, 2005 until November 16, 2008. Two became law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of bills sponsored by Barack Obama in the United States Senate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


*Two became law.*


----------



## playtime

dudmuck said:


>



this must be eating him up inside.


----------



## Lysistrata

ColonelAngus said:


> Liberals so threatened by Trump speaking to his supporters.
> 
> What limp wristed anti 1A faggots.



The bitch can speak to his supporters all he wants. This has nothing to do with any one's sexual orientation.


----------



## playtime

Marion Morrison said:


> Name a cause Obama donated to. Any cause or charity.




Feb 6, 2017,10:00am EST
*Obama Donated Over $1 Million To Charity As President. Here's Where The Money Went*
Dan AlexanderForbes Staff
Money & Politics
Obama Donated Over $1 Million To Charity As President. Here's Where The Money Went


----------



## beagle9

colfax_m said:


> Nope. They saw her shirt and didn’t want her there. Can’t have any fragile Trump supporters around that kind of speech.


You want so bad to believe that, but you know it ain't true. She did something else besides wearing an anti-Trump t-shirt. Garantee you that harsh words were spoken before she was ejected. Infact what was she doing at a Trump rally anyway ?? She couldn't have been up to any good there if she hates the guy. Do you think that security is stupid, and should have just flooded the place with anti-Trumpers ignoring all common sense security measures ????  She could have stood outside with all the other anti-Trumpers, but no she had disruptive plans, and they foiled them ...  The poor thing, she didn't get her way.. booooohooooooooooo.


----------



## playtime

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Google it, ya lazy bum. Obama gave to charity, but you don't know the details, because he didn't turn it into a photo op and tweets to aggrandize himself (like our classless child president does).



meanwhile donny used his own foundation as a personal bank account.


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> If crowd size determines success then Biden is fucked.


Except it doesn't.


----------



## colfax_m

beagle9 said:


> She did something else besides wearing an anti-Trump t-shirt.


What is “anti-Trump” about a shirt that says “I can’t breath”?


----------



## Nova78

Synthaholic said:


> Biden doesn’t give a shit about rallies and having his ego boosted. He doesn’t need rallies.


*That stupid ass brain dead Biden would not even know what rally he was at.* *Trump is a shoo-in. Biden has his wife dress him.*


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> i have much better ways to spend my cash & my time.




I am not for sale, but thanks for asking.


----------



## playtime

Marion Morrison said:


> This is the main gate at the rally:
> 
> View attachment 353202
> 
> Would you run that gauntlet with your family?



apparently 6,200 managed to. i even saw a dude with a little girl on the floor....

anyhoo -
*Trump campaign officials said protesters prevented the president's supporters from entering the stadium. Three Associated Press journalists reporting in Tulsa for several hours leading up to the president's speaking did not see protesters block entry to the area where the rally was held. *
Trump supporters, protesters face off outside Oklahoma rally


----------



## MarcATL

22lcidw said:


> Let the party begin!!! It is going to be fun. This time around there are tens of millions of weapons and tens of millions more in people's hands.  Plus billions and billions of rounds of ammo. That is to start. The great migration may by then be in its infancy.


I predict you'll be among the first to get their domes blown off in such a scenario.


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> I am not for sale, but thanks for asking.



<pfffft>  you aren't worth my cash nor my time, but thanx for the giggle you gave me with your delusion.


----------



## Lakhota

"I don't know, there's a lot of people dressed as seats," P!nk says while watching news footage from the rally talking about crowd sizes.









						Pink Trolls President Trump for Lower-Than Expected Campaign Rally Turnout in Tulsa
					

"I don't know, there's a lot of people dressed as seats," P!nk says while adding she thinks she's sold the venue out in five minutes before.




					toofab.com
				




So funny...


----------



## MarcATL

playtime said:


> View attachment 353246
> 
> yep!  that sure was a stellar reply!


This is precisely why a loss to him will be such a COLASSAL failure and embarrassment for Trump.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Redfish said:


> LOL, but you condone the hate and fear rhetoric from the dems and their media butt kissers?   Trump is merely responding with the same kind of words.   Our country is very divided right now, full of hate and violence.   Most stirred up by the left who see their corruption being revealed by Trump, they also fear that this is their last chance to turn this country left,  They know that when Trump wins in November, they are done and will never again control the government, that is the reason for their vile rhetoric and condoning of violence.



I do not condone violence, nor do I fear black or brown people.  You have been told to believe the MSM (ABC, CBS, NBC; NYT, Wash Post, etc.) are ass kissers?  I suppose that appears to those like you who support Donald Trump when exposed to the truth.  DJT is corrupt, he is a narcissistic megalomaniac, unfit to be President of the United States.

The evidence to this is enormous, he is:

deceitful, 
a hypocrite, 
entitled, 
greedy, 
corrupt, 
a racist, 
slanderous, 
blaming, 
manipulative, 
cruel, 
lacks integrity, 
manipulation 
self serving, 
 secretive, 
cowardice, 
childish, 
predatory, 
a misogynist
And of course devoid of empathy.


----------



## ElmerMudd

ElmerMudd said:


> 2020 election is a referendum on Trump. He is losing support and the anti-Trump faction is growing support. The anti-Trump support is growing with every dumb decision, dumb statement, dumb call for an indoor rally in the middle of the pandemic he does.
> There is no doubt Trump and his minions are going down. They will be a shit stain on the history of the US. Everyone who supported Trump will be known as a piece of sh#t.


It appears that pieces of sh#t known as Trump supporters are not arguing that they are pieces of sh#t and Trump will go down as a shitstain on the history of the US.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Rye Catcher said:


> I do not condone violence, nor do I fear black or brown people.  You have been told to believe the MSM (ABC, CBS, NBC; NYT, Wash Post, etc.) are ass kissers?  I suppose that appears to those like you who support Donald Trump when exposed to the truth.  DJT is corrupt, he is a narcissistic megalomaniac, unfit to be President of the United States.
> 
> The evidence to this is enormous, he is:
> 
> deceitful,
> a hypocrite,
> entitled,
> greedy,
> corrupt,
> a racist,
> slanderous,
> blaming,
> manipulative,
> cruel,
> lacks integrity,
> manipulation
> self serving,
> secretive,
> cowardice,
> childish,
> predatory,
> a misogynist
> And of course devoid of empathy.


I agree with everything you said about Trump but I feel you went easy on the idiot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> lol... try that again, incel.


incel are the screwed in the head leftists


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> yahoo news is just as bad as CNN MSNBC



yahoo is rated high for factual reporting based on sources & international journalistic standards
Yahoo News - Media Bias/Fact Check


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> okey dokey!


Well, little incel snowflake tell me exactly the total of all Biden rally attendance?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> yahoo is rated high for factual reporting based on sources & international journalistic standards
> Yahoo News - Media Bias/Fact Check


media bias lol Yahoo has a leftist agenda to push


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> incel are the screwed in the head leftists



you don't  even know what it stands for, do you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> you don't  even know what it stands for, do you?


Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid


----------



## Wuwei

bravoactual said:


> This is walk of tired, worn out, loser of an old man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Mortified and humiliated’: Image of Trump returning from Tulsa rally is mocked for ‘look of defeat’
> 
> 
> An image of Donald Trump returning from his rally in Tulsa on Saturday was panned on the internet as a “defeat” for the president. The image which was captured by an Associated Press photographer was shared on Twitter. It shows a president who is clearly tired as he returns to the White House...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe he was simply tired of winning, like he once predicted.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rye Catcher said:


> I do not condone violence, nor do I fear black or brown people.  You have been told to believe the MSM (ABC, CBS, NBC; NYT, Wash Post, etc.) are ass kissers?  I suppose that appears to those like you who support Donald Trump when exposed to the truth.  DJT is corrupt, he is a narcissistic megalomaniac, unfit to be President of the United States.
> 
> The evidence to this is enormous, he is:
> 
> deceitful,
> a hypocrite,
> entitled,
> greedy,
> corrupt,
> a racist,
> slanderous,
> blaming,
> manipulative,
> cruel,
> lacks integrity,
> manipulation
> self serving,
> secretive,
> cowardice,
> childish,
> predatory,
> a misogynist
> And of course devoid of empathy.


Holy fuck never thought I would see so much delusion in one post but here were are ^^^^^^^^


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well, little incel snowflake tell me exactly the total of all Biden rally attendance?



lol ...  how many candidates were there?  divide allllllllllll of them up & no candidate is gonna have as many in the beginning.  

& since most supporters haven't had the chance to really 'rally', that's a question that can't be answered.   donny needed his ego stroked, cause his wife sure isn't doing it.


----------



## DukeU

ElmerMudd said:


> It appears that pieces of sh#t known as Trump supporters are not arguing that they are pieces of sh#t and Trump will go down as a shitstain on the history of the US.


Coming from the baby killing alphabet soup crowd, we'll take that as a compliment. It only shows your ignorance...….. and hate.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> media bias lol Yahoo has a leftist agenda to push



they are center left & biased - but that doesn't mean they are fake news.  the wall st journal is biased too & they are highly rated as well.

don't mistake opinion & op/eds for news.  facts are truth.


----------



## B. Kidd

Given the Wuhanvirus and counter-protestors, the attendance was respectable and mood of the attendees enthusiastic!

I personally admire and thank those who attended.
Good job!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> lol ...  how many candidates were there?  divide allllllllllll of them up & no candidate is gonna have as many in the beginning.
> 
> & since most supporters haven't had the chance to really 'rally', that's a question that can't be answered.   donny needed his ego stroked, cause his wife sure isn't doing it.


Well incel tell me just how many people have attended joe Biden rallies?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> they are center left & biased - but that doesn't mean they are fake news.  the wall st journal is biased too & they are highly rated as well.
> 
> don't mistake opinion & op/eds for news.  facts are truth.


leftists are nothing but fake news 
Anything left of center does nothing but lie and takes out of context what the president says or does.


----------



## playtime

DukeU said:


> View attachment 353226




*What Joe Biden’s Event Was Like*
As one candidate plays to a nearly empty room, another prepares for a rally with health risks.

By Lisa Lerer

Published June 17, 2020Updated June 21, 2020, 1:00 a.m. ET


About 20 *handpicked* local officials, small-business owners and reporters sat in folding chairs, each placed within a large white circle taped on the floor of a recreation center to maintain — or at least encourage — social distancing.



“Donald Trump’s failure to fight the coronavirus with the same focus that he uses to troll his enemies on Twitter has cost us lives and is putting hope for an economic recovery at risk,” he said. “Just like he couldn’t wish Covid away in March, just like he couldn’t tweet it away in April, he can’t ignore it away in June.”
Hundreds of miles to the west, local officials were preparing for a very different kind of campaign event.
On Monday, Mr. Trump bragged that almost one million people had requested tickets to his rally in Tulsa, Okla., on Saturday. The venue there holds slightly more than 19,000. Mr. Trump says an additional 40,000 would watch from screens set up at the city’s convention center.


Mr. Biden had some thoughts on Mr. Trump’s rally, saying that the president is putting people’s health at risk and pointing out that the campaign is requiring attendees to waive their right to sue if they get sick.

*Both camps are convinced of the correctness of their approach. Mr. Trump believes his path to victory runs through his base, a group more skeptical of the dangers of the virus. Even as his polling numbers have sunk, he has pledged that the country will not close again if cases of the virus spike. Vice President Mike Pence has told Americans that there will be no second wave, ignoring states where cases are surging now.

Mr. Biden believes he can win by following public health guidelines, respecting science and providing the kind of stability many Americans are craving after the chaos of the Trump administration.*
What Joe Biden’s Event Was Like


----------



## B. Kidd

Meanwhile, Beijing Biden remains the crazy uncle chained in a basement.
When does Joe truly start campaigning, in-person?


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well incel tell me just how many people have attended joe Biden rallies?



so you DON'T know what it means!


----------



## bravoactual

Wuwei said:


> Maybe he was simply tired of winning, like he once predicted.



IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.


----------



## edthecynic

depotoo said:


> Yeah, funny, blm shut down one of the entrances.  They can only let in 50 people at time.  They finally got the entrance cleared a short while ago.  This is the overflow crowd, and unlike the photos running around social media.
> View attachment 352831
> There have also been threats which is keeping the president from speaking outside.


Pure BULLSHIT!


----------



## MarcATL

ElmerMudd said:


> 2020 election is a referendum on Trump. He is losing support and the anti-Trump faction is growing support. The anti-Trump support is growing with every dumb decision, dumb statement, dumb call for an indoor rally in the middle of the pandemic he does.
> There is no doubt Trump and his minions are going down. They will be a shit stain on the history of the US. Everyone who supported Trump will be known as a piece of sh#t.


Again, I wouldn't be  surprised if the son-of-a-bitch in chief loses every state in the nation.


----------



## DukeU

bravoactual said:


> IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.



You're right, it does.


----------



## beagle9

colfax_m said:


> What is “anti-Trump” about a shirt that says “I can’t breath”?


Better question is what was her message to Trump ralliers or Trump by wearing an "I can't breathe" T-shirt to that rally ???? Was she blaming Trump and his voters for the actions of the cop or cops on the street ???  Don't try and be smart ace when dealing with me, because everyone will see your bullcrap in action. She was anti-Trump if she is attempting to blame him or the ralliers for the incident concerning George Floyd.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid



been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid



& i know you finally googled it.  it's the only googling you're getting, incel.


----------



## playtime

MarcATL said:


> Again, I wouldn't be  surprise if the son-of-a-bitch in chief loses every state in the nation.



texas is in play & so is AZ.  it couldn't get any more delicious if FLA turns on donny too.


----------



## Synthaholic

LOL!


----------



## playtime

bravoactual said:


> IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.


----------



## playtime

Synthaholic said:


> LOL!



SHA NA NA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beagle9

Interesting connection here with this AOC attacking Trump by use of a chinese owned company called TICTOK. She high fives the Zoomers for their attack on the Rally by way of TICTOK grouping or grouping together on TICTOK ???????????

Ummm didn't we get that damn virus from China, and if so then why do we have an elected official using it's company platform to attack our President or in support of the attack ????

Representative Zeldin was talking about the rally on fox, and he hit on this TICTOK and AOC issue where she was in support of what took place in that situation. 


Are the Democrats alligned with the Chinese or enabling the Chinese to affect our elections in this way ??


----------



## easyt65

ElmerMudd said:


> Trump cannot fill the arena and the expected 40,000 overflow was 0.
> 
> I feel so bad for Trump and his minions?
> 
> The end is near.


Biden, still hiding out in his basement, WISHES he could draw crowds like this.

The snowflakes and Trump-haters are hilariously pathetic....they attacked him for huge crowds then attack him for fewer than expected numbers just coming out of lockdown.

Bwuhahahaha.....


.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


But it wasn't sabotaged, really. As evidenced by the lack of an overflow crowd. 









						Trump campaign dismisses report that TikTok users, K-pop fans sabotaged rally attendance
					

President Trump’s reelection campaign dismissed a report that TikTok users and K-pop fans sabotaged attendance at Trump’s Saturday night rally in Tulsa, Okla., by registering for free tickets and not showing up




					thehill.com
				




But she is right, it's pretty funny. 


shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Thunk said:


> Plus a barrage of virus fear mongering from the MSM
> Plus Threats of violence
> Plus BLM blocking one of the entrances


Or maybe trump supporters in tulsa aren't as stupid as you think they are and stayed away for safety concerns. But i can see why you would assume they are that stupid, given that people naturally assume themselves to be normal.


----------



## bravoactual

A Conservative (Pun Intended) estimate of the number of the Dead From The Neck Losers who attend the GroppenFuhrer's Bund Rally is something like *6,000*.

The so-called "*Overflow*" area is as empty as the space between the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Cowards ears.

The Fucking RePuBliKlan Governor of Oklahoma was so bored he was caught yawning on video tape.

der GroppenFuhrer was punked.  Worse, *HE GOT PUNKED BY TEENAGERS AND A KOREAN BOY BAND!!!!!*

Losey McLoserson from LoseyTown.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

DukeU said:


> View attachment 353226


That was closed to the public. Dang you are gullible.


----------



## Nostra

Dragonlady said:


> Trump is a FAILED business man.  7 bankruptcies.  3000+ law suits.  $1 billion in losses in the 1980's.  He plays a rich successful billionaire on TV.  That doesn't mean he is one.
> 
> Look at the mess he's made with his trade wars.  7 trade wars all at the same time.  How do you fight wars on 7 different fronts at the same time?  Badly.  His trade war with China was supposed to be "easy to win", but so far the American farmers have lost.  Big Time.
> 
> 2018 saw the highest number of farm bankruptcies in American history because of Trump's trade wars.  That record was broken in 2019.  It's the small family farms that are going under.  The farms where the farmer lives on the land, and is a good environmental steward of the land.   These farms are being snapped up by factory farm corporations, many of them foreign owned.  They don't live on the land.  It's just a balance sheet asset, which produces revenue.
> 
> Trump's "interim agreement" with the Chinese requires increase exports to 2017 levels (pre-tarrifs), by 2022.  So having destroyed their markets with his tariiffs,  Trump gave the Chinese another 2 years to get back to where they started.  5 years of economic pain to get back to where they were 5 years ago.  How many small farmers will be left by then?
> 
> How much is Trump being paid to destroy the small business in America?  McDonalds and Pizza Huts aren't closing.  The independent family owned restaurants are the ones who are closing.  They don't have the resources to re-open on 25% of capacity.  They were netting 15% of sales, with 100% capacity.  The rent, utitilities and supplies didn't go down by 75%.  Unless they're able to achieve pretty close to 100% of sales via take-out, they're losing money.
> 
> When the economy emerges from this pandemic, once again the bailouts will go to big businesses and corporations.  The small independent operators will be bankrupt, and the big guys will pick up more business.  The small independent retailers were forced to closed.  The big chains simply go on.


Your entire post is 100% TDS induced bullshit and lies......................par for the course with you, Simpleton.


----------



## ABikerSailor

I find it funny as hell that a lot of people punked Trump and his campaign by requesting tickets that they would never use.  Trump bragged incessantly about how great it was going to be and how big the crowds were going to be.  Then, when he found out he'd been punked, he immediately shifts and starts to blame the media for scaring people out of attending due to COVID 19, as well as tries to say that BLM supporters were scaring them.

From the way the Trumpettes on here talk, you would think they aren't scared of anything.  Interesting to find out that they are (according to Trump).


----------



## DukeU

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That was closed to the public. Dang you are gullible.


So, only 3 or 4 people were allowed to attend? What was the secret message?

Me gullible?!?   LMAO


----------



## JimBowie1958

Even a low turnout for Trump is thousands of times more than any turnout for Sleepy Joe, lol.

Dimocrats are such pathetic liars.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

DukeU said:


> So, only 3 or 4 people were allowed to attend?


Uh...you think there was only 3 or 4 people there? More gullible than i thought.

It was just press and a few others, i believe. Yes genius, that's what "closed to the public" means.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JimBowie1958 said:


> Even a low turnout for Trump is thousands of times more than any turnout for Sleepy Joe, lol


Well sure, democrats are generally much smarter than trump cultists and are staying away from crowds.


----------



## rightwinger

playtime said:


> i can see her in his administration as head of consumer affairs.



Warren is a Senator in a state with a Republican Governor.

If Biden puts her in his administration, Democrats will lose a critical seat in the Senate that they are trying to capture.


----------



## DukeU

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh...you think there was only 3 or 4 people there? More gullible than i thought.
> 
> It was just press and a few others, i believe. Yes genius, that's what "closed to the public" means.



What was the message?


----------



## Rye Catcher

MarcATL said:


> This is precisely why a loss to him will be such a COLASSAL failure and embarrassment for Trump.



I hope that Trump won't do anything rash when he loses the election.  Remember nearly three million voters rejected him at the last go around, and he only won the election when Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania gave him their electoral votes by an aggregate of only 70,000 votes.

Trump's base is dwindling and he is desperate.

*In April and May 2020, United States President Donald Trump dismissed the inspectors general (IGs) of five cabinet departments in the space of six weeks.[1][2] The inspectors general removed were Michael K. Atkinson, Intelligence, on April 3; Glenn Fine (acting), Defense, April 7; Christi Grimm (acting), Health and Human Services, May 1; Mitch Behm (acting), Transportation, May 15; and Steve Linick, State, May 15.[3] In four of the cases the announcement was made late on a Friday night in a classic Friday news dump.[4] In several cases the fired IGs had taken an action which Trump disliked, so that the dismissals were widely described as "retaliation".[5] In two other cases, questions were raised about whether the dismissals related to ongoing IG investigations into the conduct of the cabinet secretary in charge of that department.[6][7] The cumulative firings were often described as a "purge"[8] or as a "war on watchdogs".[9][10] *






						2020 dismissal of inspectors general - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



.

This weekend Trump fired the US Attorney for the Southern District of New York:









						More than 130 former Manhattan prosecutors denounce AG Barr and Trump's firing of Berman as an 'attack' that undermines justice system
					

Former US Attorney for the Southern District of New York Geoffrey Berman's firing by Trump was announced Saturday by Attorney General William Barr.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Anyone with common sense and concern for the future of the United States needs to see how corrupt this President is, and how dangerous he can be to anyone who gets in his way.  The entire West Wing needs to step up and resign and The Joint Chiefs of Staff need to persuade the Vice President to invoke the 25th Amendment, and relieve Trump of the office of trust he has completely abused.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

DukeU said:


> What was the message?


I'm not your mommy. 

Look, you aren't going to put words in just the right order to change the fact that you, once again, got fooled by a liar paid to lie to gullible people like you. So go ahead and move along...


----------



## Leo123

In order to get tickets to the rally, one had to register.   Whether or not they actually attended their information is now owned by the Trump campaign.   Whatever they use that information for, it's still relevant.  Also, the seats were held open even if that party did not show up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> so you DON'T know what it means!


Incel I've already told you what incel means
Now tell me the attendance number of all of Joe Bidens rallies


----------



## Rye Catcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Holy fuck never thought I would see so much delusion in one post but here were are ^^^^^^^^



Well now, would you like to respond with a rebuttal, and give examples of each bullet point?  Please do, and I will respond with at least three examples of each one of them.


----------



## Jitss617

What a great time! The energy was incredible!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Leo123 said:


> Whether or not they actually attended their information is now owned by the Trump campaign


Haha...yes...their tik tok username and a fake email. Oh no!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> LOL!


How many people have seen al grab the tittes Franken?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> texas is in play & so is AZ.  it couldn't get any more delicious if FLA turns on donny too.


Good luck with that thought incel


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Incel I've already told you what incel means
> Now tell me the attendance number of all of Joe Bidens rallies


Wow, still have sand in your giney over the inauguration attendance, i see....


----------



## mgh80

Not a Trump fan...but if Republicans voters did this to Obama Democrats would be screaming racism...just saying. Democrats pretend they want to be inclusive, are tolerant, open-minded and accepting but the truth is unless you're all those things for what they believe in-they'll go after you fort he sake of tribalism as well. It's why so many people are leaving the Democratic party...I look back at how I voted when I was younger and shake my head, how naive I was.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> & i know you finally googled it.  it's the only googling you're getting, incel.


Yes incel I had to use google years ago to find out what it meant 
You kids make up new names for things every few months.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wow, still have sand in your giney over the inauguration attendance, i see....


ok maybe you can tell me the total number of all of Joe Biden's rally attendance numbers


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ok maybe you can tell me the total number of all of Joe Biden's rally attendance numbers


Maybe you can tell me the number of biden rallies since he was nominated. Then you might realize how fucking dumb your question is.


----------



## Flopper

ABikerSailor said:


> I find it funny as hell that a lot of people punked Trump and his campaign by requesting tickets that they would never use.  Trump bragged incessantly about how great it was going to be and how big the crowds were going to be.  Then, when he found out he'd been punked, he immediately shifts and starts to blame the media for scaring people out of attending due to COVID 19, as well as tries to say that BLM supporters were scaring them.
> 
> From the way the Trumpettes on here talk, you would think they aren't scared of anything.  Interesting to find out that they are (according to Trump).


Yeah, first it was media and when that didn't work, it became protesters blocking the way of his supporters and when local police squashed that, then it was a teenage social media group hijacking the reservation system.  Has this guy ever taken responsibility for any of his failures.   Is he still calling the cornavirus the Chinese plague?


----------



## Jitss617

The crowd was huge!! Many couldn’t get in, Democrats blocked a gate.. unbelievable!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rye Catcher said:


> Well now, would you like to respond with a rebuttal, and give examples of each bullet point?  Please do, and I will respond with at least three examples of each one of them.


My short and brief post was adequate enough to summarize your post.
IT WAS DELUSIONAL


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Flopper said:


> Is he still calling the cornavirus the Chinese plague?


No. He is calling it "Kung Flu". Direct quote from his rally last night.


----------



## Jitss617

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No. He is calling it "Kung Flu". Direct quote from his rally last night.


What’s wrong with that? Lol


----------



## Captain Caveman

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .



Yes, fake news.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Maybe you can tell me the number of biden rallies since he was nominated. Then you might realize how fucking dumb your question is.


I asked you first. Are you too chickenshit to post the numbers? Maybe all of Bidens rallies attendance number will be higher than this one rally the President had 
POST THEM OR STOP BUTTING IN


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, fake news.
> 
> View attachment 353300


Nope, sorry big guy. Attendance of about 6000. And no overflow.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I asked you first


Yes, and your question was painfully stupid. I am trying to help your dumb ass understand why. Let's try this again:

How many rallies has nominee Biden held?

Take your time, Cletus.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Jitss617 said:


> What’s wrong with that? Lol


Not a damn thing but a better name would be the Schiff Sham Flu


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, and your question was painfully stupid. I am trying to help your dumb ass understand why. Let's try this again:
> 
> How many rallies has nominee Biden held?
> 
> Take your time, Cletus.


Are you too chickenshit to post the numbers? Maybe all of Bidens rallies attendance number will be higher than this one rally the President had
POST THEM OR STOP BUTTING IN


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Are you too chickenshit to post the numbers? Maybe all of Bidens rallies attendance number will be higher than this one rally the President had
> POST THEM OR STOP BUTTING IN


Damn you are stupid. Like, embarrassingly stupid.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nope, sorry big guy. Attendance of about 6000. And no overflow.



The gates were opened early, the media took the photo when it was filling up and then they locked the gates denying more ticket holders getting in.

Looks like the sheep took the news hook line sinker, as always 

The sheep never learn.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Captain Caveman said:


> The gates were opened early, the media took the photo when it was filling up and then they locked the gates denying more ticket holders getting in.


Haha, sure they did. And then cancelled the overflow address due to lack of attendance. Gotdamn, you cultists will believe ANYTHING.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Damn you are stupid. Like, embarrassingly stupid.


Bidens total attendance is nowhere near this one rally attendance 








						Progressives Warn of a Great Deflation
					

The left is more energized than ever. So what happens if Joe Biden is the nominee?




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bidens total attendance is nowhere near this one rally attendance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives Warn of a Great Deflation
> 
> 
> The left is more energized than ever. So what happens if Joe Biden is the nominee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com


Haha...just can't quite seem to wrap your head around your stupid mistake....poor little guy...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, sure they did. And then cancelled the overflow address due to lack of attendance. Gotdamn, you cultists will believe ANYTHING.


They cancelled the overflow address due to violence.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tipsycatlover said:


> They cancelled the overflow address due to violence.



Is this your lie for June 21st?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha...just can't quite seem to wrap your head around your stupid mistake....poor little guy...


no, you're the incredibly stupid one who can't seem to grasp the fact you're going to lose


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Is this your lie for June 21st?


Do you have proof it's a lie? If not shut the fuck up hack


----------



## Dana7360

depotoo said:


> Uh, no.  Once again, the overflowView attachment 352835






I don't know where you got that shot from but it sure wasn't from yesterday in tulsa and the so called overflow.

There was no over flow. Official count by the city fire department was around 6200 people were at the rally. About one third of the venue was empty.

trump canceled the pre rally event yesterday. No one showed up.

If there were over flow, why did trump cancel the pre rally event with the over flow?

That looks to me like the line to get into the venue before the doors opened. Once all those people got into the venue the place was empty. It was so empty, trump canceled his pre rally over flow speech.



			Trump canceled an outdoor speech at his rally in Tulsa after lower-than-expected attendance


----------



## Vandalshandle

The turnout was minimal in the Tulsa rally,  because Biden and Hillary hijacked all the tickets with the deep state Post office help, and gave them to illegal aliens, who used them for tamale wrappers.


----------



## Jitss617

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Damn you are stupid. Like, embarrassingly stupid.


----------



## Jitss617

Blocked gates


----------



## rightwinger

Tipsycatlover said:


> They cancelled the overflow address due to violence.



Violence?

Trump could have shown them his Bible


----------



## NotYourBody

playtime said:


> that incel is a special kinda special.


Yes. He needs to work on his Glasnost and Perestroika.


----------



## Dana7360

ABikerSailor said:


> I find it funny as hell that a lot of people punked Trump and his campaign by requesting tickets that they would never use.  Trump bragged incessantly about how great it was going to be and how big the crowds were going to be.  Then, when he found out he'd been punked, he immediately shifts and starts to blame the media for scaring people out of attending due to COVID 19, as well as tries to say that BLM supporters were scaring them.
> 
> From the way the Trumpettes on here talk, you would think they aren't scared of anything.  Interesting to find out that they are (according to Trump).







The trump campaign is starting out to be one big blunder.

Exactly like his business history and the past almost 4 years as president.

Unfortunately his blunder with the virus has cost over 100 thousand lives and destroyed our economy. 

He's a loser but he's a consistent loser.


----------



## rightwinger

Vandalshandle said:


> The turnout was minimal in the Tulsa rally,  because Biden and Hillary hijacked all the tickets with the deep state Post office help, and gave them to illegal aliens, who used them for tamale wrappers.



What actually happened was the rally was originally scheduled for June 19.  Almost a million people showed up the night before and after they saw the arena empty.......they went home.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

rightwinger said:


> Violence?
> 
> Trump could have shown them his Bible


I wish the good people of Tulsa had turned the clock back to 1921 Tulsa.  This is a war.  The battle should be joined.


----------



## Thunk

These are posts from another site...I hope I'm not breaking any rules posting this...it did not come from me...

===========================

first-hand accounting of the rally below:

"I WANT TO SHOW YOU HOW THE MEDIA LIES - The Tulsa Trump Rally.

Jeannie and I had reserved tickets to attend the rally. Although somewhat chaotic with people driving by yelling obscenities at us as we walked, a mean mug or two and a fight or two breaking out around us, everything wasn't actually that bad. However, finding a gate entrance was quite the task...nothing was clarified - and NO..no protesters were blocking entrances. We finally found how to get in. At the exact moment we approached the first barrier (police tape) there were police lined up at the tape and at the opening we were greeted by the Secret service or contract military (not sure who they were) at 6:05 p.m. who told us, along with a multitude of others at our gate (there was three seperate entrance gates at various locations) that we could not enter. We asked why? They said that the BOK had reached its capacity and the temperature checkers had left prematurely and acted pretty smug about it which I thought was strange. Some who waited with us said they had friends on the inside who text and told them that there were still many empty seats available. So, we waited at the police tape entrance dumb founded for 20 minutes until the police line started backing up and went through a 10 foot fence and chained and locked the gate. No other explanation. Further, no one was even allowed into the jumbotron area to watch it outside. We walked with a man on our way back to our car, who was on the inside but decided to leave, who also said that there were many more seats available. This is the absolute first hand truth. So, we drove home to watch what was left of the rally on tv to see many empty seats in the background and hear nothing but lies from reporters who reported that the Trump rally didn't have the turnout that they expected inside and no one even turned out to rally outside to watch the jumbotron (which is exactly what a supporter waiting with us said the media would say). Nothing but lies! We were lied to! They locked a multitude of us out! They even reported that Trump was surprised at the low turnout.* If I can get a message to the President, I will tell him how they duped him at this rally and how he is getting played by those who surround him*."

========== Next Post  =============


I can confirm this firsthand. Once the temperature screeners left there were still people inside the secured area that had been screened but weren’t let right in because the BOK center “was at capacity “. Then they started allowing 50 people in line to enter at a time then they would hold the line for 10 minutes and then allow another 50 in. When they locked down for the President there were still several hundred that had been screened that were sent away.


----------



## skye

*AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged*



It doesn't surprise me at all. 

These are desperate tactics of  the socialist DemonRats, who only know how to cheat, steal and lie.

Miserable bunch of people!


----------



## Jitss617

Democrats celebrating fraud,, you know this used to be frowned upon lol


----------



## Captain Caveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, sure they did. And then cancelled the overflow address due to lack of attendance. Gotdamn, you cultists will believe ANYTHING.



Get onto Twitter and get off the cheeky vimtos. You gullibles get suckered all the time, must be from 8 years of useless Obama indoctrination that's mangled lefty brain cells.


----------



## San Souci

skye said:


> *AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged*
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't surprise me at all.
> 
> These are desperate tactics of  the socialist DemonRats, who only know how to cheat, steal and lie.
> 
> Miserable bunch of people!


AOC is an airheaded little Valley Girl.


----------



## toobfreak

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


I KNEW IT!  I said this is what they did!  It was a set up.  They bought all the tickets up so real supporters couldn't attend, took staged photos of the empty seats, then gloated that Trump's support is falling.

The good news is that they have to fake crap like this to hide that Trump is actually MORE POPULAR THAN EVER!  And their Biden couldn't fill a school auditorium.  The Greater news is that they just bumped Trump's popularity up HIGHER, Trump and supporters won't let this happen a second time and the next rally will knock it out the ballpark leaving them with egg on their faces, and they have just succeeded in REDOUBLING everyone's desire and determination to see Trump reelected in November!


----------



## sartre play

Tulsa was peaceful, Zero problems were note worthy from Democrat or Republican. Think for all the yammering about the virus is like a cold, & the hell with grandma let her die 
Maybe people like to talk the talk but when it gets down too it they just didn't want to take a chance on getting sick. Trump is a little out of step on this one, ignoring the virus pretending it will be gone like magic, if we just don't test the numbers don't count.


----------



## beagle9

Thunk said:


> These are posts from another site...I hope I'm not breaking any rules posting this...it did not come from me...
> 
> ===========================
> 
> first-hand accounting of the rally below:
> 
> "I WANT TO SHOW YOU HOW THE MEDIA LIES - The Tulsa Trump Rally.
> 
> Jeannie and I had reserved tickets to attend the rally. Although somewhat chaotic with people driving by yelling obscenities at us as we walked, a mean mug or two and a fight or two breaking out around us, everything wasn't actually that bad. However, finding a gate entrance was quite the task...nothing was clarified - and NO..no protesters were blocking entrances. We finally found how to get in. At the exact moment we approached the first barrier (police tape) there were police lined up at the tape and at the opening we were greeted by the Secret service or contract military (not sure who they were) at 6:05 p.m. who told us, along with a multitude of others at our gate (there was three seperate entrance gates at various locations) that we could not enter. We asked why? They said that the BOK had reached its capacity and the temperature checkers had left prematurely and acted pretty smug about it which I thought was strange. Some who waited with us said they had friends on the inside who text and told them that there were still many empty seats available. So, we waited at the police tape entrance dumb founded for 20 minutes until the police line started backing up and went through a 10 foot fence and chained and locked the gate. No other explanation. Further, no one was even allowed into the jumbotron area to watch it outside. We walked with a man on our way back to our car, who was on the inside but decided to leave, who also said that there were many more seats available. This is the absolute first hand truth. So, we drove home to watch what was left of the rally on tv to see many empty seats in the background and hear nothing but lies from reporters who reported that the Trump rally didn't have the turnout that they expected inside and no one even turned out to rally outside to watch the jumbotron (which is exactly what a supporter waiting with us said the media would say). Nothing but lies! We were lied to! They locked a multitude of us out! They even reported that Trump was surprised at the low turnout. If I can get a message to the President, I will tell him how they duped him at this rally and how he is getting played by those who surround him."
> 
> ========== Next Post  =============
> 
> 
> I can confirm this firsthand. Once the temperature screeners left there were still people inside the secured area that had been screened but weren’t let right in because the BOK center “was at capacity “. Then they started allowing 50 people in line to enter at a time then they would hold the line for 10 minutes and then allow another 50 in. When they locked down for the President there were still several hundred that had been screened that were sent away.


Hmmm wow...  Could explain the lady being led off with the I can't breathe T-shirt on by security. That could have actually been a set up to cause Trump trouble in the media.  Hey the FBI was working for the deep state, so nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 353310



Trump would have celebrated Father's Day, himself, but was probably too busy preparing another speech for Armed Forces Day, about the revolutionary was soldiers storming the airports, and the revolutionary war siege of Fort McHenry that lasted through the War of 1812.


----------



## sartre play

Not aware of nine entrances to the center open to the public, police said things were calm, local photos of police, protesters, attendees can be found, as usual people would rather lie than admit to their political choice not being perfect.  here is a clue.... No one is perfect.


----------



## beagle9

toobfreak said:


> I KNEW IT!  I said this is what they did!  It was a set up.  They bought all the tickets up so real supporters couldn't attend, took staged photos of the empty seats, then gloated that Trump's support is falling.
> 
> The good news is that they have to fake crap like this to hide that Trump is actually MORE POPULAR THAN EVER!  And their Biden couldn't fill a school auditorium.  The Greater news is that they just bumped Trump's popularity up HIGHER, Trump and supporters won't let this happen a second time and the next rally will knock it out the ballpark leaving them with egg on their faces, and they have just succeeded in REDOUBLING everyone's desire and determination to see Trump reelected in November!


Trump actually went against his own philosophy, where as you don't advertise your intentions to your enemies. Trump needs better advisers that's for sure, because I'm not impressed with what has gone on in this situation. Hey give another date for a rally, but do it on the vine to supporters, then have it advertised a week before hand so these types of problems won't be involved/get easily organized. Ain't it a shame that we are at war with each other in this country, but it is being ignored by the government who is charged to look out for our well being in accordance with the constitution ?  If these people committed crimes, then why are they not being prosecuted or charged ????????? If Trump has been made impotent as our leader, then we need to know that ASAP. Either crap or get off the pot, and quit passing the buck already.


----------



## Dana7360

L.K.Eder said:


> fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok Teens Registered for Trump Tulsa Rally With No Plans to Go
> 
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump’s campaign rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, on Saturday hosted a fraction of the expected supporters. Some of the no-shows may have been teenagers who decided to RSVP with no intention of attending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump campaign said registering for the rally didn’t mean guaranteed entry for the event, and no one was issued an actual ticket.
> 
> “Leftists always fool themselves into thinking they’re being clever,” said Tim Murtaugh, a campaign spokesman. “Registering for a rally only means you’ve RSVPed with a cell phone number. Every rally is general admission and entry is first-come-first served. But we thank them for their contact information.”







That is very interesting.

It's very obvious that even trump people aren't going to see him or are downright abandoning him. I've seen video after video of people who supported trump saying they won't vote for him this year. There is even a website with videos.

I hope it is a good sign of what will happen in November.

America and the world can't take another 4 years of this monster.


----------



## pknopp

I think it was be great if Trump had been trolled by a bunch of kids on the internet.

 They did troll him to a point as the administration really thought demand was overwhelming.

 It wasn't why the place was only a 1/3 full though. Few wanted to go. If you had wanted to go you still.would have got a ticket.


----------



## pknopp

beagle9 said:


> Trump actually went against his own philosophy, where as you don't advertise your intentions to your enemies. Trump needs better advisers that's for sure, because I'm not impressed with what has gone on in this situation. Hey give another date for a rally, but do it on the vine to supporters, then have it advertised a week before hand so these types of problems won't be involved/get easily organized. Ain't it a shame that we are at war with each other in this country, but it is being ignored by the government who is charged to look out for our well being in accordance with the constitution ?  If these people committed crimes, then why are they not being prosecuted or charged ????????? If Trump has been made impotent as our leader, then we need to know that ASAP. Either crap or get off the pot, and quit passing the buck already.



 Trump doesn't listen to advisors .


----------



## beagle9

pknopp said:


> I think it was be great if Trump had been trolled by a bunch of kids on the internet.
> 
> They did troll him to a point as the administration really thought demand was overwhelming.
> 
> It wasn't why the place was only a 1/3 full though. Few wanted to go. If you had wanted to go you still.would have got a ticket.


Bullcrap.... Conspiracies are running wild now.


----------



## pknopp

beagle9 said:


> Bullcrap.... Conspiracies are running wild now.



 I stated no conspiracy.


----------



## beagle9

pknopp said:


> Trump doesn't listen to advisors .


That's a lie. If he didn't he wouldn't have to fire them at times.


----------



## pknopp

beagle9 said:


> That's a lie. If he didn't he wouldn't have to fire them at times.



 I think it goes like this.

 They advise him one way. He believes he knows better and does his own thing.

 It blows up on him and he blames the advisors.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

This is like Tonya Harding telling us what a bad skater Nancy Kerrigan is.


----------



## 22lcidw

Crepitus said:


> No, she trolled you.
> 
> tRumps defeat is certain.
> 
> Followed by by investigations, charges, trials, convictions, prison time and fines.


Crepitus, most people do not want to be bothered. They have a bead on life. Agendas to improve employment is  something that can be good if it goes for that. The pie in the sky programs do not give back anything near what is doled out.  We have been spending tens of billions of dollars and tens of billions of dollars more on solar derived products. And th esimple set up power a house product has not appeared. And frankly, without the electric companies which will lose out, it seems like a loss of millions of jobs direct and indirect for those monopolies. And the makeup won't be anywhere as near.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Rye Catcher said:


> I hope that Trump won't do anything rash when he loses the election.  Remember nearly three million voters rejected him at the last go around, and he only won the election when Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania gave him their electoral votes by an aggregate of only 70,000 votes.
> 
> Trump's base is dwindling and he is desperate.
> 
> *In April and May 2020, United States President Donald Trump dismissed the inspectors general (IGs) of five cabinet departments in the space of six weeks.[1][2] The inspectors general removed were Michael K. Atkinson, Intelligence, on April 3; Glenn Fine (acting), Defense, April 7; Christi Grimm (acting), Health and Human Services, May 1; Mitch Behm (acting), Transportation, May 15; and Steve Linick, State, May 15.[3] In four of the cases the announcement was made late on a Friday night in a classic Friday news dump.[4] In several cases the fired IGs had taken an action which Trump disliked, so that the dismissals were widely described as "retaliation".[5] In two other cases, questions were raised about whether the dismissals related to ongoing IG investigations into the conduct of the cabinet secretary in charge of that department.[6][7] The cumulative firings were often described as a "purge"[8] or as a "war on watchdogs".[9][10] *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 dismissal of inspectors general - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This weekend Trump fired the US Attorney for the Southern District of New York:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 130 former Manhattan prosecutors denounce AG Barr and Trump's firing of Berman as an 'attack' that undermines justice system
> 
> 
> Former US Attorney for the Southern District of New York Geoffrey Berman's firing by Trump was announced Saturday by Attorney General William Barr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with common sense and concern for the future of the United States needs to see how corrupt this President is, and how dangerous he can be to anyone who gets in his way.  The entire West Wing needs to step up and resign and The Joint Chiefs of Staff need to persuade the Vice President to invoke the 25th Amendment, and relieve Trump of the office of trust he has completely abused.


It is very likely Trump will enact a scorched earth policy on his way out of office next January.


----------



## toobfreak

beagle9 said:


> Trump actually went against his own philosophy, where as you don't advertise your intentions to your enemies. Trump needs better advisers that's for sure, because I'm not impressed with what has gone on in this situation. Hey give another date for a rally, but do it on the vine to supporters, then have it advertised a week before hand so these types of problems won't be involved/get easily organized. Ain't it a shame that we are at war with each other in this country, but it is being ignored by the government who is charged to look out for our well being in accordance with the constitution ?  If these people committed crimes, then why are they not being prosecuted or charged ????????? If Trump has been made impotent as our leader, then we need to know that ASAP. Either crap or get off the pot, and quit passing the buck already.


A lady in local media just asked where she can buy a BLM sign for her yard because her 11 year old daughter wants one!  She says that if that isn't a good enough reason, nothing is!  I haven't the heart to tell her (or do I?) that her sweet 11 year old daughter doesn't even understand jack about what this is all about, and that you'd be hard pressed to find anyone out there (maybe 99.6% of the population) who all believe in racial equality!  And that of all the races, white people buying BLM signs are already probably the most racially tolerant people out there!  And that probably, the most racially INtolerant people she will find are a lot of the BLM people themselves.  

Oh yeah, that and the fact that the head of BLM is an avowed Marxist.

Maybe what we need instead is a sign that reads:  ALL PARTIES MATTER.  Apparently the Left believe that every voice deserves to be heard-- -- -- except when it comes to Trump and his party's supporters.


----------



## 22lcidw

pknopp said:


> I think it goes like this.
> 
> They advise him one way. He believes he knows better and does his own thing.
> 
> It blows up on him and he blames the advisors.


We are already seeing the communism with our 20 cable TV basic sports channels showing us endless reruns and other sports that are really to marginal to be called sports. So reruns of pre virus sports is being showed with that.  Just cut the cable TV bills by 30 dollars a month just for that.


----------



## beagle9

pknopp said:


> I think it goes like this.
> 
> They advise him one way. He believes he knows better and does his own thing.
> 
> It blows up on him and he blames the advisors.


You might be right, but the only reason his advisors tell him the way that they want him to adhere to those attempting to destroy him, is because they are telling him the old appeasement way that was used by his formers as the best way to be, and then he ends up looking weak because of it. 

No Trump is a bull in the China shop, and that's great in two different ways. MAGA.


----------



## beagle9

22lcidw said:


> We are already seeing the communism with our 20 cable TV basic sports channels showing us endless reruns and other sports that are really to marginal to be called sports. So reruns of pre virus sports is being showed with that.  Just cut the cable TV bills by 30 dollars a month just for that.


It's true that we aren't being given the product worth the cable bill any longer, yet there is no relenting on the bill as if they are still delivering a quality product. Go figure.


----------



## bravoactual

22lcidw said:


> Let the party begin!!! It is going to be fun. This time around there are tens of millions of weapons and tens of millions more in people's hands.  Plus billions and billions of rounds of ammo. That is to start. The great migration may by then be in its infancy.



So your talking armed insurrection?  

You will get your Ant-American Ass Kicked.

Fuck You Traitor.


----------



## my2¢

It's rather sad that we've come to this in politics.  A few months ago the president openly called for his followers to sabotage an opposing party's primary to advance his own re-election and now this similar childishness of gloating about sabotaging a political rally.


----------



## bravoactual

This fiasco of Bund Rally was suppose to be the kick off for his campaign season, instead he face an arena with only *6.000* idiots dumb enough to show up. 

The much talked about "*Over Flow*" was as vacant as the space between the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward's ears.

There no "*One Million*" supporters, just Teenagers and a South Korean Boy Band who punked the Orange Shit Stain.

Now, as for former Vice President Biden, I do not recall him boasting having over One Million clamoring  people to attend a rally.  He has never not  boasted of an "*Over Flow*" to handle the people who do not get inside.  He does not need to.  

Instead he is talking policy and plans. 

der GroppenFuhrer talk a big game and got shit to show for it.


----------



## Toro

6,200 people showed up, apparently.

Just under 6,200 people attended the rally, according to Andrew Little, a spokesman for the Tulsa Fire Department, who said he received the crowd estimate from the city’s fire marshal.









						Trump’s Tulsa Rally Draws Smaller-Than-Expected Crowd
					

The president returned to the campaign stage for the first time in months, pitching a law-and-order message as protests continued across the country. He warned against an attack on “our heritage.”




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

DukeU said:


> I also remember some of the crowds for Hillary.....
> 
> View attachment 353228



They also had to sit far away for fear the trailer tires would explode!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

When is the first debate?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bravoactual said:


> This is walk of tired, worn out, loser of an old man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Mortified and humiliated’: Image of Trump returning from Tulsa rally is mocked for ‘look of defeat’
> 
> 
> An image of Donald Trump returning from his rally in Tulsa on Saturday was panned on the internet as a “defeat” for the president. The image which was captured by an Associated Press photographer was shared on Twitter. It shows a president who is clearly tired as he returns to the White House...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Fucking 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Pussy Grabbing Coward got punked by a bunch fucking teenagers and Fucking Korean Boy Band.
> 
> No Fucking Overflow.
> 
> No hundreds of thousands of Seig Heil GroppenFuhrer Followers.
> 
> Fucking Losers.



Deferments are not dodging the draft.  Ever ask yourself how Biden manged to miss getting drafted?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Rye Catcher said:


> I do not condone violence, nor do I fear black or brown people.  You have been told to believe the MSM (ABC, CBS, NBC; NYT, Wash Post, etc.) are ass kissers?  I suppose that appears to those like you who support Donald Trump when exposed to the truth.  DJT is corrupt, he is a narcissistic megalomaniac, unfit to be President of the United States.
> 
> The evidence to this is enormous, he is:
> 
> deceitful,
> a hypocrite,
> entitled,
> greedy,
> corrupt,
> a racist,
> slanderous,
> blaming,
> manipulative,
> cruel,
> lacks integrity,
> manipulation
> self serving,
> secretive,
> cowardice,
> childish,
> predatory,
> a misogynist
> And of course devoid of empathy.


He is cowardice? 

He is lacks integrity?

Try making sure your post makes sense.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Flopper said:


> Yeah, first it was media and when that didn't work, it became protesters blocking the way of his supporters and when local police squashed that, then it was a teenage social media group hijacking the reservation system.  Has this guy ever taken responsibility for any of his failures.   Is he still calling the cornavirus the Chinese plague?


So the protestors blocking the busload of National Guardsmen was fake news?


----------



## BluesLegend

Marion Morrison said:


> It looks like most that did this are too young to vote.
> Ofc I'm so old they all look young to me anymore.
> Then again, it also looks like Trump's campaign manager said he was assembling a Death Star?
> 
> Wonder how long that guy's gonna be around.



The left trying to rig the election. What are they afraid of?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

rightwinger said:


> Don‘t be stupid
> Why would Jamaica build their hospital in Queens?



Hey shit for brains!  Jamaica is the neighborhood in the borough of Queens, NY!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

rightwinger said:


> You idiot
> 
> Jamaica is an island, surrounded by water, big water, ocean water
> 
> View attachment 353320


You really are a stupid MF!


----------



## BluesLegend

Crepitus said:


> No, she trolled you.
> 
> tRumps defeat is certain.
> 
> Followed by by investigations, charges, trials, convictions, prison time and fines.



Big talk from the side that got its ass handed to it by Trump in 2016. Win an election, hell field a candidate who's not old, white, and stupid and we'd be impressed.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Toro said:


> 6,200 people showed up, apparently.
> 
> Just under 6,200 people attended the rally, according to Andrew Little, a spokesman for the Tulsa Fire Department, who said he received the crowd estimate from the city’s fire marshal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s Tulsa Rally Draws Smaller-Than-Expected Crowd
> 
> 
> The president returned to the campaign stage for the first time in months, pitching a law-and-order message as protests continued across the country. He warned against an attack on “our heritage.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com



That count was taken hours before the event started.


----------



## dudmuck

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dumbfuck have you ever considered my comment you just quoted was talking about the last 3 and a half years?
> RETRACE MY POST AND SEE THE SUBJECT I WAS TALKING ABOUT. YOU SHIT STAINS DO THIS TO THE PRESIDENT ALSO


are you referring to illegal immigrants voting?









						PolitiFact - No evidence ‘many’ illegal immigrants voted in midterm elections, as Lou Dobbs said
					

In the run-up to the midterm election, President Donald Trump and his allies in conservative media made exaggerated clai




					www.politifact.com
				




Irrelevant to thread topic.


----------



## okfine

6200 attending tells me that Trump is going down in more ways than one. Making excuses for the lying worthless soul is normal for his base, but c'mon. Don't let the facts cause you to lie.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> 6200 attending tells me that Trump is going down in more ways than one. Making excuses for the lying worthless soul is normal for his base, but c'mon. Don't let the facts cause you to lie.



Anyone with eyes can see that number is a complete fabrication.


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Anyone with eyes can see that number is a complete fabrication.


Not according to Tulsa FD.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Trump was right.  The rally would have had thousands more if it had not been sabotaged.  The mistake democrats make is that sabotaging attendance at the rally doesn't mean the people who didn't attend won't vote for him.  Teens might think so but not adults.


----------



## okfine

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump was right.  The rally would have had thousands more if it had not been sabotaged.  The mistake democrats make is that sabotaging attendance at the rally doesn't mean the people who didn't attend won't vote for him.  Teens might think so but not adults.


Oh the f'n excuses. It was a failure besides the fact he went to a State he won by a huge margin over Clinton.
If you want to talk sabotage it was for going there on the weekend of Juneteenth. Shameful as hell.


----------



## candycorn

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump was right.  The rally would have had thousands more if it had not been sabotaged.  The mistake democrats make is that sabotaging attendance at the rally doesn't mean the people who didn't attend won't vote for him.  Teens might think so but not adults.



Sabotaged?  LOL.  Make me laugh harder.

Anyone who wanted to get into the petri-dish could have; nobody wanted to.  That is why the second speech was cancelled; lack of interest.


----------



## candycorn

Vandalshandle said:


> Trump would have celebrated Father's Day, himself, but was probably too busy preparing another speech for Armed Forces Day, about the revolutionary was soldiers storming the airports, and the revolutionary war siege of Fort McHenry that lasted through the War of 1812.



Nice.


----------



## KoalaCorp

Let's Keep Trump Guessing How Many REALLY Support Him, eh?

Sign up for those tickets at EVERY Trump rally, then be sure to cancel at the last minute,
so you can attend the funeral of your prized gold fish... or not.

Gold fish grow up so fast, become part of the family and die so quickly, don't they. 
So sad.


----------



## Indeependent

KoalaCorp said:


> Let's Keep Trump Guessing How Many REALLY Support Him, eh?
> 
> Sign up for those tickets at EVERY Trump rally, then be sure to cancel at the last minute.
> Gold fish grow up so fast, become part of the family and die so quick, don't they.  So sad.


I don't need a rally to vote for Trump.


----------



## theHawk

KoalaCorp said:


> Let's Keep Trump Guessing How Many REALLY Support Him, eh?
> 
> Sign up for those tickets at EVERY Trump rally, then be sure to cancel at the last minute,
> so you can attend the funeral of your prized gold fish... or not.
> 
> Gold fish grow up so fast, become part of the family and die so quickly, don't they.
> So sad.


Because interfering in political rallies is fun.  Thanks for proving you enjoy infringing on first amendment rights of Americans.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Not according to Tulsa FD.



They are wrong or just simply lying.  I see more than 6000 in just the photo the people behind the stage!


----------



## Thinker101

KoalaCorp said:


> Let's Keep Trump Guessing How Many REALLY Support Him, eh?
> 
> Sign up for those tickets at EVERY Trump rally, then be sure to cancel at the last minute,
> so you can attend the funeral of your prized gold fish... or not.
> 
> Gold fish grow up so fast, become part of the family and die so quickly, don't they.
> So sad.



Hey idiot, if that's your game just wait til Biden has a rally...if he has a rally.


----------



## Flopper

Jitss617 said:


> What’s wrong with that? Lol


There is lot wrong with a president downplaying an epidemic that has killed 122,000 and is still not under control.  By word and deed, Trump is undermining the federal guidelines which his respond team created.  The China Virus is rapidly becoming the Trump Virus.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> They are wrong or just simply lying.  I see more than 6000 in just the photo the people behind the stage!



It was probably fake news from the deep state Tulsa Fire Marshall  that said that there were 6,000 attendees.


----------



## Darkwind

Thinker101 said:


> Hey idiot, if that's your game just wait til Biden has a rally...if he has a rally.


The problem is, if more than eight people show up at a Biden Rally, they'll know something is up!


----------



## Lakhota

I hope the younger patriots stay energized and keep up the heat on Trump.


----------



## Moonglow

KoalaCorp said:


> Let's Keep Trump Guessing How Many REALLY Support Him, eh?
> 
> Sign up for those tickets at EVERY Trump rally, then be sure to cancel at the last minute,
> so you can attend the funeral of your prized gold fish... or not.
> 
> Gold fish grow up so fast, become part of the family and die so quickly, don't they.
> So sad.


I am going to sign up before all those empty seats go to waste, local deralics and public nuisance humans can benefit Trump rally numbers, but not increase sales of Trump campaign crap...


----------



## Lakhota

Darkwind said:


> The problem is, if more than eight people show up at a Biden Rally, they'll know something is up!



Funny.  Biden is currently leading in the polls - and fundraising.  Go Joe!


----------



## yidnar

Crepitus said:


> tRump is now pushing for more than the traditional 3 debates.  This is usually a tactic of the candidate who feels he is behind,


biden will do everything in his power to avoid debating Trump once much less 3 times ....why are you afraid to have more than 3 debates ? if biden is so great you should be looking forward to the rigged debates on cnn nbc ect ....


----------



## Hugo Furst

KoalaCorp said:


> Let's Keep Trump Guessing How Many REALLY Support Him, eh?
> 
> Sign up for those tickets at EVERY Trump rally, then be sure to cancel at the last minute,
> so you can attend the funeral of your prized gold fish... or not.
> 
> Gold fish grow up so fast, become part of the family and die so quickly, don't they.
> So sad.





KoalaCorp said:


> Gold fish grow up so fast, become part of the family and die so quickly, don't they.



Or, you could just join your friends.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

KoalaCorp said:


> Let's Keep Trump Guessing How Many REALLY Support Him, eh?
> 
> Sign up for those tickets at EVERY Trump rally, then be sure to cancel at the last minute,
> so you can attend the funeral of your prized gold fish... or not.
> 
> Gold fish grow up so fast, become part of the family and die so quickly, don't they.
> So sad.


TDS


----------



## Snouter

The behavior of the insane BLM democrat fucktards are going to inspire more American citizens to re-elect President Trump in another landslide!


----------



## yidnar

KoalaCorp said:


> Let's Keep Trump Guessing How Many REALLY Support Him, eh?
> 
> Sign up for those tickets at EVERY Trump rally, then be sure to cancel at the last minute,
> so you can attend the funeral of your prized gold fish... or not.
> 
> Gold fish grow up so fast, become part of the family and die so quickly, don't they.
> So sad.


estimated 15 thousand showed up for a rally that could seat about 20 thousand ! not shabby considering what the country has been through in the past few weeks..... biden could never draw 1/3 that many even without a pandemic ! i have a feeling you are going to be one angry communist in nov..


----------



## yidnar

Moonglow said:


> I am going to sign up before all those empty seats go to waste, local deralics and public nuisance humans can benefit Trump rally numbers, but not increase sales of Trump campaign crap...


  wow ! you must have one big family !


----------



## Dana7360

KoalaCorp said:


> Let's Keep Trump Guessing How Many REALLY Support Him, eh?
> 
> Sign up for those tickets at EVERY Trump rally, then be sure to cancel at the last minute,
> so you can attend the funeral of your prized gold fish... or not.
> 
> Gold fish grow up so fast, become part of the family and die so quickly, don't they.
> So sad.





A person doesn't need to cancel. Just don't show up.

After all the disgusting behavior of the republicans all these years, I admit I find all of this very funny. I enjoy seeing karma finally coming back around.

It couldn't happen to more deserving jerks.


----------



## Darkwind

Lakhota said:


> Funny.  Biden is currently leading in the polls - and fundraising.  Go Joe!


At least, that is what the Democrat-controlled Media tells you.


----------



## KoalaCorp

Tulsa Fire Marshal said 6200 showed up.


----------



## Preacher

KoalaCorp said:


> Let's Keep Trump Guessing How Many REALLY Support Him, eh?
> 
> Sign up for those tickets at EVERY Trump rally, then be sure to cancel at the last minute,
> so you can attend the funeral of your prized gold fish... or not.
> 
> Gold fish grow up so fast, become part of the family and die so quickly, don't they.
> So sad.


You idiots are gonna find out November 3rd how many support him. Oh and NOPE I won't be voting for him but I got a feeling he won't need my vote.


----------



## Preacher

Lakhota said:


> Funny.  Biden is currently leading in the polls - and fundraising.  Go Joe!


So was hillary....


----------



## Flopper

yidnar said:


> biden will do everything in his power to avoid debating Trump once much less 3 times ....why are you afraid to have more than 3 debates ? if biden is so great you should be looking forward to the rigged debates on cnn nbc ect ....


Trump does not debate. He just rants, raves, and lies.  That worked for him in 2016 because he had no record to run on so he just attacked the current administration and the government but that won't work in 2020 because he's going have to defend the current administration.  Unlike 2016, he can't just talk about how bad the government is because he leads that government.  It will be interesting to see how he plays defense.


----------



## candycorn

Vandalshandle said:


> It was probably fake news from the deep state Tulsa Fire Marshall  that said that there were 6,000 attendees.



Well, clearly, the fire marshall of Tulsa was part of the plan all along.  When we founded the Deep State back in the 70's, we knew that Trump was going to hold a rally in Tulsa.  I wanted to get the zoning commission chair but others said we needed to get the fire marshall. I'm glad I listened to them.


----------



## candycorn

Flopper said:


> Trump does not debate. He just rants, raves, and lies.  That worked for him in 2016 because he had no record to run on so he just attacked the current administration and the government but that won't work in 2020 because he's going have to defend the current administration.  Unlike 2016, he can't just talk about how bad the government is because he leads that government.  It will be interesting to see how he plays defense.



I think you're giving blob supporters too much credit....


----------



## yidnar

Flopper said:


> Trump does not debate. He just rants, raves, and lies.  That worked for him in 2016 because he had no record to run on so he just attacked the current administration and the government but that won't work in 2020 because he's going have to defend the current administration.  Unlike 2016, he can't just talk about how bad the government is because he leads that government.  It will be interesting to see how he plays defense.


defence if the economy is not on the recovery ....i think it will be ...if it isnt history tells us it will be difficult for him to win ...but with the country so divided anyone who confidently says they know how the election is going to turn out is arm chair quarter backing ...i'm guilty of it myself .


----------



## Vandalshandle

yidnar said:


> estimated 15 thousand showed up for a rally that could seat about 20 thousand ! not shabby considering what the country has been through in the past few weeks..... biden could never draw 1/3 that many even without a pandemic ! i have a feeling you are going to be one angry communist in nov..



Yeah, but that deep state Tulsa fire marshal, whose job it is to make sure that the maximum number of people is not exceeded in the arena, put out fake news that only 6,000 entered the room. IT MUST BE A CONSPIRACY!


----------



## Vandalshandle

I'll give Trump this. He had three! (count them) THREE blacks seated behind him in this rally. That took some doing because I used to live in Tulsa, and there are only about 5 blacks there since 1921.


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> Well, clearly, the fire marshall of Tulsa was part of the plan all along.  When we founded the Deep State back in the 70's, we knew that Trump was going to hold a rally in Tulsa.  I wanted to get the zoning commission chair but others said we needed to get the fire marshall. I'm glad I listened to them.



Makes me nostalgic for the days of the Tril-Lateral Commission.  Soros and I used to play jump rope in the courtyard while Uncle Nelson was tending to matters in the billiards room (with Ms. Scarlett).  Ahh...those were the days.


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> They are wrong or just simply lying.  I see more than 6000 in just the photo the people behind the stage!


I knew that was coming. Now you call the FD a liar. Typical. So typical.


----------



## okfine

Vandalshandle said:


> I'll give Trump this. He had three! (count them) THREE blacks seated behind him in this rally. That took some doing because I used to live in Tulsa, and there are only about 5 blacks there since 1921.


I bet they were paid actors positioned together.


----------



## ElmerMudd

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well incel tell me just how many people have attended joe Biden rallies?


Bigrebnc, Trump minion and POS is really bothered by Trump's rally being substantially less than predicted by Trump in more than just attendance. He/she is having a conniption fit trying to change the narative from the truth like Trump and all the minions do.


----------



## ElmerMudd

okfine said:


> I bet they were paid actors positioned together.


Notice that all of the Trump supporters have stopped posting. They have given up!!!!!!


----------



## Rye Catcher

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He is cowardice?
> 
> He is lacks integrity?
> 
> Try making sure your post makes sense.



 So you believe Trump is courageous and has integrity.  I doubt that a bully has either.  But I'll digress.  As one sailor to another I have a book to recommend:

In the Kingdom of Ice:  The grand and terrible polar voyage of the _USS Jeannette_


----------



## Dana7360

okfine said:


> I bet they were paid actors positioned together.






That is very possible.

There is an ad on the Tulsa Craig's List for actors to be at the rally. They only paid 250 dollars so I'm sure not that many answered the ad.

The ad was placed on June 17th.









						Trump Rally Actors Needed - event gigs
					

Hello! The Trump campaign is in search of actors to attend the Trump rally this Saturday. You must...



					tulsa.craigslist.org
				





This ad was placed June 18th for maga hat sales people saying they are still hiring. I guess not many replied to their previous ads about it on the 12th, 15th and 16th.






						Still hiring! Trump rally MAGA hat sales team! Cash paid - event gigs
					

TRUMP rally merchandise sales team WE ARE HIRING SALES TEAM TO SELL TRUMP MAGA HATS $$$ MAKE YOUR...



					tulsa.craigslist.org


----------



## okfine

ElmerMudd said:


> Bigrebnc, Trump minion and POS is really bothered by Trump's rally being substantially less than predicted by Trump in more than just attendance. He/she is having a conniption fit trying to change the narative from the truth like Trump and all the minions do.


They are so invested in Trump it is gonna be a process for them to return to real life.


----------



## okfine

ElmerMudd said:


> Notice that all of the Trump supporters have stopped posting. They have given up!!!!!!


I saw rally attendees were so bored they were leaving early. The campaign is pushing the old 2016 playbook which explains some of the yawns. Running on empty.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dragonlady said:


> You can blow out a candle
> But you can't blow out a fire
> Once the flames begin to catch
> The wind will blow it higher
> 
> Sitting at home, with nothing to do but watch the decline and fall of the American Empire, the people are fed up with the incompetence and the corruption.  They want this President and his administration of hate and death, gone.  This is a direct response to the failure of the Republican Senate to do their job and get this lawless jerk out of the White House, when they had the chance.
> 
> Instead, his total incompetence and failure of leadership in the corona virus pandemic has seen the USA become the epicentre of the world pandemic, with more than 1/4 of all of the cases in the world, and 1/4 of the deaths.
> 
> Americans are looking at the face that their police killed 1500 people in their custody last year.  The USA has the highest rate of incarcertion in the world - 1 in 5 of all people in prison, are imprisoned in the USA.
> 
> 40 years of Republican fiscal and social policies have left nearly half of American workers
> broke, sick and unemployed, while the rich have gotten a whole lot richer.   Republicans blame the illegal immigrants, and urban poor for America's problems in order to distract working Americans from the failures of their policies.  Partisan divisions are being stoked, and the people have had enough.
> 
> They voted for change twice, and got more of the same.  They're taking to the streets and it looks like they're not going to stop, until the swamp is drained.


Tell us about all that "hate and death" you Canuck rotten fuck! GTFO here, you're not even American to be invested that much in our country. Fuck You! If we wanted to do things the retarded way like you, we'd already be Canadian, bitch!


----------



## WEATHER53

How can we “reach out” to those needing help and who will vote in that primary?
How many voters total ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

okfine said:


> I saw rally attendees were so bored they were leaving early. The campaign is pushing the old 2016 playbook which explains some of the yawns. Running on empty.


What candidate do you plan on voting for again?


----------



## okfine

Dana7360 said:


> That is very possible.
> 
> There is an ad on the Tulsa Craig's List for actors to be at the rally. They only paid 250 dollars so I'm sure not that many answered the ad.
> 
> The ad was placed on June 17th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Rally Actors Needed - event gigs
> 
> 
> Hello! The Trump campaign is in search of actors to attend the Trump rally this Saturday. You must...
> 
> 
> 
> tulsa.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ad was placed June 18th for maga hat sales people saying they are still hiring. I guess not many replied to their previous ads about it on the 12th, 15th and 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still hiring! Trump rally MAGA hat sales team! Cash paid - event gigs
> 
> 
> TRUMP rally merchandise sales team WE ARE HIRING SALES TEAM TO SELL TRUMP MAGA HATS $$$ MAKE YOUR...
> 
> 
> 
> tulsa.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353420


Another ad for the Trump shit show. I bet Parscale is gonna get the axe.


----------



## okfine

Marion Morrison said:


> What candidate do you plan on voting for again?


Anyone but the worst president ever. #46... coming soon.


----------



## MarcATL

pyetro said:


> Make up your mind conservatives. Was there a lot of people or was it sabotaged?


Doesn't matter, they'll find away to twist it into a "win" for Dear Leader.

Republican Logiks you see.

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## Marion Morrison

my2¢ said:


> It's rather sad that we've come to this in politics.  A few months ago the president openly called for his followers to sabotage an opposing party's primary to advance his own re-election and now this similar childishness of gloating about sabotaging a political rally.


Oh? Proof?


----------



## Billy000

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


Maybe the question you should be asking is why you’re so butthurt over her saying it.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Marion Morrison said:


> What candidate do you plan on voting for again?


Marion, you are one of the few Trump supporters to come out of your rat hole and make a post, tonight.


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> damn. you are slow. i addressed all this in this thread, and i have shown that this trolling did not keep trumptards from showing up at the event, as claimed in the lying OP by the idiotic OP.
> 
> go back to dreaming about lynching me.


You dream I dream of lynching you, boy! Oh, because it looking like all the inside would be filled up wouldn't deter people from going that didn't want to be outside, amirite?


----------



## Marion Morrison

okfine said:


> Anyone but the worst president ever. #46... coming soon.


#46...gonna look like #45..just 4 years older.
How is the Donald the worst president? 
What about Carter? LBJ?
I tell ya what, I know of 5 people over 80 and they all say he's the best president in their lifetime.
Most's next favorite is Truman.
What is it you think you know and are wiser than 5 80+ year old people?
Nobody is going to block your candidate's rally attendees, because that's just wrong. We'll see how he does, ok?


----------



## westwall

pyetro said:


> Make up your mind conservatives. Was there a lot of people or was it sabotaged?








Both.


----------



## BULLDOG

Marion Morrison said:


> #46...gonna look like #45..just 4 years older.
> How is the Donald the worst president?
> What about Carter? LBJ?
> I tell ya what, I know of 5 people over 80 and they all say he's the best president in their lifetime.
> Most's next favorite is Truman.
> What is it you think you know and are wiser than 5 80+ year old people?
> Nobody is going to block your candidate's rally attendees, because that's just wrong. We'll see how he does, ok?



You mean those 80+ year olds who need someone to show them how to use the TV remote every other day?


----------



## KoalaCorp

Here's where you can sign up for tickets to his Arizona F*ed up Show!








						Students for Trump
					

A Student-Led Movement Fueled by Freedom




					trumpstudents.org


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dana7360 said:


> That is very interesting.
> 
> It's very obvious that even trump people aren't going to see him or are downright abandoning him. I've seen video after video of people who supported trump saying they won't vote for him this year. There is even a website with videos.
> 
> I hope it is a good sign of what will happen in November.
> 
> America and the world can't take another 4 years of this monster.


You're in for bad times ahead, cupcake. 
At least I hope so, if the commiecrats win this time, Hah! I'm thinking of going to Costa Rica...fuck this!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

dudmuck said:


> are you referring to illegal immigrants voting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No evidence ‘many’ illegal immigrants voted in midterm elections, as Lou Dobbs said
> 
> 
> In the run-up to the midterm election, President Donald Trump and his allies in conservative media made exaggerated clai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to thread topic.


PolitiFact Annenberg the same group obama was a board member of along with the terrorist Bill Ayers
What in the fuck are you talking about it was you that brought up illegals voting 
Go ahead retrace my comments you stupid fuck.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

okfine said:


> Not according to Tulsa FD.


POOR jo can't get that many to all combined rallies he has had while running for president


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> This fiasco of Bund Rally was suppose to be the kick off for his campaign season, instead he face an arena with only *6.000* idiots dumb enough to show up.
> 
> The much talked about "*Over Flow*" was as vacant as the space between the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward's ears.
> 
> There no "*One Million*" supporters, just Teenagers and a South Korean Boy Band who punked the Orange Shit Stain.
> 
> Now, as for former Vice President Biden, I do not recall him boasting having over One Million clamoring  people to attend a rally.  He has never not  boasted of an "*Over Flow*" to handle the people who do not get inside.  He does not need to.
> 
> Instead he is talking policy and plans.
> 
> der GroppenFuhrer talk a big game and got shit to show for it.


poor pedophile Biden couldn't get that many people to all his combined rallies lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ElmerMudd said:


> Bigrebnc, Trump minion and POS is really bothered by Trump's rally being substantially less than predicted by Trump in more than just attendance. He/she is having a conniption fit trying to change the narative from the truth like Trump and all the minions do.


ok incel how many people have attended all of Joe the pedophile Biden rallies?
And incel I wasn't changing the subject Biden would think it was a great win to have that total for all his combined rallies lol


----------



## BULLDOG

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ok incel how many people have attended all of Joe the pedophile Biden rallies?
> And incel I wasn't changing the subject Biden would think it was a great win to have that total for all his combined rallies lol



Yet Biden is way ahead of Trump. Imagine that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

okfine said:


> They are so invested in Trump it is gonna be a process for them to return to real life.


JUST 5 more years 2021 the year of the great leftist meltdown


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BULLDOG said:


> Yet Biden is way ahead of Trump. Imagine that.


the great wonderful thing about those polls
2020 REPEATING 2016 AGAIN


----------



## BULLDOG

bigrebnc1775 said:


> the great wonderful thing about those polls
> 2020 REPEATING 2016 AGAIN



You are certainly free to hope. It's not looking too good for you though.


----------



## ElmerMudd

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ok incel how many people have attended all of Joe the pedophile Biden rallies?
> And incel I wasn't changing the subject Biden would think it was a great win to have that total for all his combined rallies lol


keep trying to put lipstick on a pig, you sorry excuse of an excuse maker


----------



## my2¢

Marion Morrison said:


> Oh? Proof?



It is easy enough to get it straight from the horse's mouth on YouTube, if you really care.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nope, sorry big guy. Attendance of about 6000. And no overflow.



You obviously didn't read the attachment, but, I'm not surprised hence why I'll suffer more stupid posts like yours.


----------



## candycorn

bear513 said:


> I bet you bought one and didn't show, huh?
> 
> Giggle giggle


Apparently tickets are free.  People just didn't bother to show up to the petri-dish.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

colfax_m said:


> Dems weren’t the ones arresting people because they wore a T-shirt they didn’t like.


No, dems were just trying to kill them.

.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BULLDOG said:


> You are certainly free to hope. It's not looking too good for you though.


2020 polls look exactly like 2016 polls looked how did they turn out for you incel?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ElmerMudd said:


> keep trying to put lipstick on a pig, you sorry excuse of an excuse maker


lol repeating the same mistake in 2020 that you did in 2016 
shrugs


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> Apparently tickets are free.  People just didn't bother to show up to the petri-dish.


that would be Chaz


----------



## L.K.Eder

Marion Morrison said:


> You dream I dream of lynching you, boy! Oh, because it looking like all the inside would be filled up wouldn't deter people from going that didn't want to be outside, amirite?


 forgot your meltdown already?

here are some reminders:




__





						The 2 Choices in November: Submit to ANTIFA/BLM or Side with Conservatives and Christians
					

The Left either backs ANTIFA buying the bullshit that they are Anti-Facist OR they say that ANTIFA does not exist. ANTIFA says they are Anti-Fascist and just labels everyone as a fascist that does not agree with them and then attacks.   Just like you can't be a liberal a support illiberal...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				







__





						The 2 Choices in November: Submit to ANTIFA/BLM or Side with Conservatives and Christians
					

The Left either backs ANTIFA buying the bullshit that they are Anti-Facist OR they say that ANTIFA does not exist. ANTIFA says they are Anti-Fascist and just labels everyone as a fascist that does not agree with them and then attacks.   Just like you can't be a liberal a support illiberal...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				







__





						The 2 Choices in November: Submit to ANTIFA/BLM or Side with Conservatives and Christians
					

The Left either backs ANTIFA buying the bullshit that they are Anti-Facist OR they say that ANTIFA does not exist. ANTIFA says they are Anti-Fascist and just labels everyone as a fascist that does not agree with them and then attacks.   Just like you can't be a liberal a support illiberal...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




i heard that all orange hate fest were packed everywhere. did not keep tards from showing up.

this time it was different, and not because of trolling in the internet, boy.


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> forgot your meltdown already?
> 
> here are some reminders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Choices in November: Submit to ANTIFA/BLM or Side with Conservatives and Christians
> 
> 
> The Left either backs ANTIFA buying the bullshit that they are Anti-Facist OR they say that ANTIFA does not exist. ANTIFA says they are Anti-Fascist and just labels everyone as a fascist that does not agree with them and then attacks.   Just like you can't be a liberal a support illiberal...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Choices in November: Submit to ANTIFA/BLM or Side with Conservatives and Christians
> 
> 
> The Left either backs ANTIFA buying the bullshit that they are Anti-Facist OR they say that ANTIFA does not exist. ANTIFA says they are Anti-Fascist and just labels everyone as a fascist that does not agree with them and then attacks.   Just like you can't be a liberal a support illiberal...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Choices in November: Submit to ANTIFA/BLM or Side with Conservatives and Christians
> 
> 
> The Left either backs ANTIFA buying the bullshit that they are Anti-Facist OR they say that ANTIFA does not exist. ANTIFA says they are Anti-Fascist and just labels everyone as a fascist that does not agree with them and then attacks.   Just like you can't be a liberal a support illiberal...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i heard that all orange hate fest were packed everywhere. did not keep tards from showing up.
> 
> this time it was different, and not because of trolling in the internet, boy.


I heard you wuz a commie, boy! A commie with a short neck! Needs sum stretchins!
TY fer the reminders. Somebody was a-triggered.


----------



## candycorn

bigrebnc1775 said:


> that would be Chaz



Chaz?  People showed up for that....the blob-a-thon? Not so much.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


I keep saying Biden would call it a victory if his total rally attendance would match this one Trump rally.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Marion Morrison said:


> I heard you wuz a commie, boy! A commie with a short neck! Needs sum stretchins!
> TY fer the reminders. Somebody was a-triggered.


Nawh lettuce head or should I say sour kraut is a german and without Germany, there would not be any nazis


----------



## bigrebnc1775

beagle9 said:


> Ok, so was it sabotaged or not (the rally) ???


Face it the number may be correct but who cares? Joe pedophile Biden would love for his total rally numbers to match the number from this one Trump rally


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> Chaz?  People showed up for that....the blob-a-thon? Not so much.


yes and it's a  petri-dish.  that has at least one death in it lead poisoning by gun


----------



## candycorn

bigrebnc1775 said:


> yes and it's a  petri-dish.  that has at least one death in it lead poisoning by gun



Wow Blart, you agreed that nobody showed up for your blob.


----------



## Toro

okfine said:


> Not according to Tulsa FD.



The Tulsa FD are just a bunch of anti-American Marxist ANTIFA traitors!

All hail the Messiah!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> Wow Blart, you agreed that nobody showed up for your blob.


Frankly, who cares poor pedophile Biden would call that success if his total rally attendance numbers would match the number of this rally


----------



## beagle9

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Face it the number may be correct but who cares? Joe pedophile Biden would love for his total rally numbers to match the number from this one Trump rally


If sabotaged, then that was a ridiculous move on the lefts part, because it was a preview of their corrupt methods to come. How desperate will they go, how desperate will they go, how desperate will they go ??

The constitution needs to be used more than ever to quell this bullcrap. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Toro said:


> The Tulsa FD are just a bunch of anti-American Marxist ANTIFA traitors!
> 
> All hail the Messiah!


Canada the vacuum of the septic tank truck


----------



## pknopp

beagle9 said:


> If sabotaged, then that was a ridiculous move on the lefts part, because it was a preview of their corrupt methods to come. How desperate will they go, how desperate will they go, how desperate will they go ??
> 
> The constitution needs to be used more than ever to quell this bullcrap. Let's see how it goes.



Corrupt? Lol

It was trolling. Something Trump thinks is presidential.

 Nobody was denied access. They just didn't come.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

beagle9 said:


> If sabotaged, then that was a ridiculous move on the lefts part, because it was a preview of their corrupt methods to come. How desperate will they go, how desperate will they go, how desperate will they go ??
> 
> The constitution needs to be used more than ever to quell this bullcrap. Let's see how it goes.


they are their own destruction all we need to do is sit back and let it happen


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> Warren is a Senator in a state with a Republican Governor.
> 
> If Biden puts her in his administration, Democrats will lose a critical seat in the Senate that they are trying to capture.



ya, you're right.

nevermind.


----------



## playtime

Rye Catcher said:


> I hope that Trump won't do anything rash when he loses the election.  Remember nearly three million voters rejected him at the last go around, and he only won the election when Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania gave him their electoral votes by an aggregate of only 70,000 votes.
> 
> Trump's base is dwindling and he is desperate.
> 
> *In April and May 2020, United States President Donald Trump dismissed the inspectors general (IGs) of five cabinet departments in the space of six weeks.[1][2] The inspectors general removed were Michael K. Atkinson, Intelligence, on April 3; Glenn Fine (acting), Defense, April 7; Christi Grimm (acting), Health and Human Services, May 1; Mitch Behm (acting), Transportation, May 15; and Steve Linick, State, May 15.[3] In four of the cases the announcement was made late on a Friday night in a classic Friday news dump.[4] In several cases the fired IGs had taken an action which Trump disliked, so that the dismissals were widely described as "retaliation".[5] In two other cases, questions were raised about whether the dismissals related to ongoing IG investigations into the conduct of the cabinet secretary in charge of that department.[6][7] The cumulative firings were often described as a "purge"[8] or as a "war on watchdogs".[9][10] *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 dismissal of inspectors general - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This weekend Trump fired the US Attorney for the Southern District of New York:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 130 former Manhattan prosecutors denounce AG Barr and Trump's firing of Berman as an 'attack' that undermines justice system
> 
> 
> Former US Attorney for the Southern District of New York Geoffrey Berman's firing by Trump was announced Saturday by Attorney General William Barr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with common sense and concern for the future of the United States needs to see how corrupt this President is, and how dangerous he can be to anyone who gets in his way.  The entire West Wing needs to step up and resign and The Joint Chiefs of Staff need to persuade the Vice President to invoke the 25th Amendment, and relieve Trump of the office of trust he has completely abused.



he's gonna try to crash & burn everything he can.  the most dangerous time is yet to come, will will be between nov 3, 2020  &  jan 2021


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Incel I've already told you what incel means
> Now tell me the attendance number of all of Joe Bidens rallies



he hasn't held any rallies - 'cause he believes in science you poorly educated basket dwelling deplorable.  good god you are such a good little foot soldier!


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How many people have seen al grab the tittes Franken?



nobody - because he didn't touch her.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes incel I had to use google years ago to find out what it meant
> You kids make up new names for things every few months.



uh-huh - whatever you say, snowflake.


----------



## playtime

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Maybe you can tell me the number of biden rallies since he was nominated. Then you might realize how fucking dumb your question is.



sometimes they they just make it so easy, don't they?


----------



## Jitss617

Flopper said:


> There is lot wrong with a president downplaying an epidemic that has killed 122,000 and is still not under control.  By word and deed, Trump is undermining the federal guidelines which his respond team created.  The China Virus is rapidly becoming the Trump Virus.


Many ppl have covid and it has absolutely no effect,, we  are a free country we know the stakes.. GO AWAY NAZI BOY


----------



## playtime

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, fake news.
> 
> View attachment 353300



lol... i'll go with the actual total given out by the tulsa fire dept - who is in charge of accurate head counts in any venue so they don't go over the capacity limit for safety reasons.

donny's arena was 2/3 EMPTY.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> My short and brief post was adequate enough to summarize your post.
> IT WAS DELUSIONAL



^incel knows all about being short & brief.


----------



## playtime

Captain Caveman said:


> The gates were opened early, the media took the photo when it was filling up and then they locked the gates denying more ticket holders getting in.
> 
> Looks like the sheep took the news hook line sinker, as always
> 
> The sheep never learn.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Many ppl have covid and it has absolutely no effect,, we  are a free country we know the stakes.. GO AWAY NAZI BOY



many people have covid & are carriers.

#BEBEST@KILLINGGRAMMA


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> many people have covid & are carriers.
> 
> #BEBEST@KILLINGGRAMMA


Huh


----------



## playtime

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Deferments are not dodging the draft.  Ever ask yourself how Biden manged to miss getting drafted?



depends on the deferment.  

attending school - fake deferment.

ginned up doctor's report for bone spurs - fake.

anal cyst - fake.

shitting one's pants & acting like a motor city madman - fake fake fake.


----------



## playtime

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So the protestors blocking the busload of National Guardsmen was fake news?



that isn't blocking the entrances as claimed.


----------



## Jitss617

We are so lucky to have trump


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> that isn't blocking the entrances as claimed.




This is the main entrance.. you all blocked Hundreds of thousands of people


----------



## playtime

L.K.Eder said:


> is that the long form?



yah, mon;  & it proves he was born in JAMAICA!


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 353476This is the main entrance.. you all blocked Hundreds of thousands of people



Tim Murtaugh, a campaign spokesman, claimed that “protesters interfered with supporters, even blocking access to the metal detectors.” But police on site said the entrance was blocked only briefly and *no one was denied entry. *
Trump wanted big crowds at his comeback rally in Tulsa. They didn't show up


----------



## playtime

Darkwind said:


> At least, that is what the Democrat-controlled Media tells you.



the latest fox news poll shows biden is winning over donny & the latest rasmussen poll from may - which is heavily biased toward (R) - shows biden is leading.


----------



## playtime

Preacher said:


> So was hillary....



hillary lost.  that's true - but she only lost by 75K votes in the swing states & donny got the EC.  hillary made a huge mistake by ignoring them, thinking she had them in her pocket.

but the polls were correct with the popular vote, being that she won by 3,000,000 more.

now - donny who won some obvious red states are in play & biden isn't ignoring any of them.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> the latest fox news poll shows biden is winning over donny & the latest rasmussen poll from may - which is heavily biased toward (R) - shows biden is leading.


Huffington post said most conservative Republicans do not participate in opinion polls that is 30 to 40% and when you look at the pool they choose from they only usually pull 25% conservative.. it’s over democrats can’t win


----------



## playtime

okfine said:


> I bet they were paid actors positioned together.



donny probably got 'em from the same agency that sent over actors when he came down the escalator with his mail order bride.


----------



## playtime

ElmerMudd said:


> Bigrebnc, Trump minion and POS is really bothered by Trump's rally being substantially less than predicted by Trump in more than just attendance. He/she is having a conniption fit trying to change the narative from the truth like Trump and all the minions do.



he's such a little snowflake.


----------



## Camp

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 353476This is the main entrance.. you all blocked Hundreds of thousands of people


Here is a truly pathetic lame example of a tea bagger trumpoholic promoting fake news and lying. Comical really. Please ignore the city street landscape with buildings.


----------



## Jitss617

Camp said:


> Here is a truly pathetic lame example of a tea bagger trumpoholic promoting fake news and lying. Comical really. Please ignore the city street landscape with buildings.


Are you saying the “Tulsa badge” on the cops is fake to? Lol haha


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Huffington post said most conservative Republicans do not participate in opinion polls that is 30 to 40% and when you look at the pool they choose from they only usually pull 25% conservative.. it’s over democrats can’t win



who cares what HuffPo hasta say?  i would never use them for the obvious reasons.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> who cares what HuffPo hasta say?  i would never use them for the obvious reasons.


Why not investigate these polls closer,, find a data manager let me know when you do lol fox new poll is conducted by a Hillary supporter


----------



## Toro

Jitss617 said:


> Huffington post said most conservative Republicans do not participate in opinion polls that is 30 to 40% and when you look at the pool they choose from they only usually pull 25% conservative.. it’s over democrats can’t win



If that were true, jitler, then all polls would dramatically under-estimate Republican performance.

But that doesn't happen since most polls come within the margin of error.

U suk @ math


----------



## Mac1958

Toro said:


> If that were true, jitler, then all polls would dramatically under-estimate Republican performance.
> 
> But that doesn't happen since most polls come within the margin of error.
> 
> U suk @ math


BUT HE HEARD IT ON THE RADIO I TELL YOU


----------



## Jitss617

Toro said:


> If that were true, jitler, then all polls would dramatically under-estimate Republican performance.
> 
> But that doesn't happen since most polls come within the margin of error.
> 
> U suk @ math


Republicans have swept Virginia California so far hehe


----------



## Toro

Jitss617 said:


> Why not investigate these polls closer,, find a data manager let me know when you do lol fox new poll is conducted by a Hillary supporter



Yeah, a guy who thinks the Holocaust is a hoax also thinks polls are a hoax.  

_#USuk@Math_


----------



## Jitss617

Toro said:


> Yeah, a guy who thinks the Holocaust is a hoax also thinks polls are a hoax.
> 
> _#USuk@Math_


Jews shouldn’t have over taxed Germans


----------



## Toro

Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections

Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!

Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate

Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!


----------



## Kondor3

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone else notice that even though they handed out masks and hand sanitizer when they entered, very few of those inside are wearing masks?
> 
> Enclosed area, no wind circulation, lots of people chanting and screaming, spreading droplets and very few are wearing masks.  What could possibly go wrong?


Incubation takes... what?... eight to fifteen days? Sadly, for some, they are likely to pay the price for their Leader's (and their own) arrogance and ignorance.

Not that Rump will care in the slightest... so long as he got his speaking platform and his photo-op.

Wake up, stupid Sheeple... your Dear Leader promises the Moon and delivers pebbles... and he couldn't give two $hits about what happens to you.


----------



## Toro

Jitss617 said:


> Jews shouldn’t have over taxed Germans



_#fakenew _Denierboi


----------



## rightwinger

playtime said:


> & here it says where he was born.



Exactly
Trumps Jamaican birth has been hidden by the media.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> PolitiFact Annenberg the same group obama was a board member of along with the terrorist Bill Ayers
> What in the fuck are you talking about it was you that brought up illegals voting
> Go ahead retrace my comments you stupid fuck.



ummmm...  that's not politifact.  you are talking about factcheck.org 

*FactCheck.org®  ** A Project of The Annenberg Public Policy Center *

didn't you  use them earlier?

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   YOU SURE DID!  post #576.

please stop now, before you lose all dignity.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ok incel how many people have attended all of Joe the pedophile Biden rallies?
> And incel I wasn't changing the subject Biden would think it was a great win to have that total for all his combined rallies lol



^^^ triggered AND desperate ^^^

so fun watching yer meltdown.


----------



## Jitss617

Toro said:


> Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!


lol 41 seats in a incumbent year? Lol that’s embarrassing.. republicans took 52 seats the last go around 47 two years before that .. 41 isn’t good


----------



## Reverend_Hellh0und

What is interesting is watching duplicitous lefties whine about corona and trump rallies but have remained silent on the protests.


----------



## Camp

Hardcore trumpohics are having extreme difficulty accepting the demise of Trump's popularity and respect from a wide range of demographics. His abhorrent behavior is viewed by many as frightening and dangerous by citizens who until recently considered him rational and worthy of respect.


----------



## playtime

Reverend_Hellh0und said:


> What is interesting is watching duplicitous lefties whine about corona and trump rallies but have remained silent on the protests.


*
helloooooooooooo  newb..........




*


----------



## Reverend_Hellh0und

playtime said:


> *helloooooooooooo  newb..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Hi, There may be a bunch of us "newbs" coming here..... you fancy yourself a shark do you?


----------



## Reverend_Hellh0und

Camp said:


> Hardcore trumpohics are having extreme difficulty accepting the demise of Trump's popularity and respect from a wide range of demographics. His abhorrent behavior is viewed by many as frightening and dangerous by citizens who until recently considered him rational and worthy of respect.





Do you think the tik tok campaing or the corona scare played any part in it? how about protesters blocking the metal detectors, etc?  any influence at all?


----------



## playtime

Reverend_Hellh0und said:


> Hi, There may be a bunch of us "newbs" coming here..... you fancy yourself a shark do you?



'eh - it's poetic license.   anyhoo,  the more the merrier.  glad you found this little slice of the interwebs.

keeps things interesting.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

KoalaCorp said:


> Tulsa Fire Marshal said 6200 showed up.



Tulsa fire marshal is dead wrong!


----------



## Camp

Reverend_Hellh0und said:


> Do you think the tik tok campaing or the corona scare played any part in it? how about protesters blocking the metal detectors, etc?  any influence at all?


Not sure about the protesters blocking the entrance claim. Haven't seen any real evidence of that. Tic tic campaign, same, but concede the claim may have merit. COVID 19, yes.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> I knew that was coming. Now you call the FD a liar. Typical. So typical.


They are wrong.  That can be a lie or a mistake.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Anyone but the worst president ever. #46... coming soon.


Nobody beats 44 except perhaps Carter.


----------



## playtime

Camp said:


> Not sure about the protesters blocking the entrance claim. Haven't seen any real evidence of that. Tic tic campaign, same, but concede the claim may have merit. COVID 19, yes.



i posted 2 articles - one stating that 3 AP journalists reporting on the ground for hours said there was no blocking & another stating the police reported that no one was denied entry due to blocking.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BULLDOG said:


> Yet Biden is way ahead of Trump. Imagine that.


According to the polls, Biden is ahead, which actually means he is about 10 points down.


----------



## playtime

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> According to the polls, Biden is ahead, which actually means he is about 10 points down.



the latest poll from the incredibly right wing biased rasmussen has biden up by 5 points - which means he's really  up by 15.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> So Brooklyn Connecticut is not real? lol



nope.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

playtime said:


> lol... i'll go with the actual total given out by the tulsa fire dept - who is in charge of accurate head counts in any venue so they don't go over the capacity limit for safety reasons.
> 
> donny's arena was 2/3 EMPTY.



The arena was about 90% full.


----------



## Camp

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> According to the polls, Biden is ahead, which actually means he is about 10 points down.


America is fed up with Trump. He has become frightening and embarrassing for many of his previous supporters. In addition, he has failed on many of his promises.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> nope.


Sooo what is it? Lol


----------



## playtime

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The arena was about 90% full.



stop.  just stop.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Sooo what is it? Lol



it's proof that donny was born on the island of jamaica.


----------



## Reverend_Hellh0und

Camp said:


> Not sure about the protesters blocking the entrance claim. Haven't seen any real evidence of that. Tic tic campaign, same, but concede the claim may have merit. COVID 19, yes.












						TikTok Teens and K-Pop Stans Say They Sank Trump Rally (Published 2020)
					

Did a successful prank inflate attendance expectations for President Trump’s rally in Tulsa, Okla.?




					www.nytimes.com
				











						Trump campaign manager shares photos of protesters blocking entry to Tulsa rally
					

President Trump’s 2020 campaign manager on Sunday tweeted photos of police holding back protesters at the Oklahoma arena — doubling down on claims the crowd wasn’t as big as expec…




					nypost.com


----------



## rightwinger

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Hey shit for brains!  Jamaica is the neighborhood in the borough of Queens, NY!



More Fake News

Trumps agents are trying to create the illusion that Jamaica is somehow in Queens. 
Jamaica is a former British colony that was at the time loyal to the Queen. That does not make it in Queens.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Toro said:


> Trump wasn't born in America.  He was born in Jamaica
> 
> _#TheRealBirfers_



Jamaica is a neighborhood in Queens, NY, dumbass!


----------



## rightwinger

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump was right.  The rally would have had thousands more if it had not been sabotaged.  The mistake democrats make is that sabotaging attendance at the rally doesn't mean the people who didn't attend won't vote for him.  Teens might think so but not adults.



Trump followers were tricked. 
They were told to show up for the rally on June 19, the left forced it to be held on June 20.

A million Trump followers showed up on the wrong day


----------



## rightwinger

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Jamaica is a neighborhood in Queens, NY, dumbass!



Dumb Trump follower

Why would Jamaica have a neighborhood in Queens?  Jamaica is an island surrounded by water.


----------



## gmen6981

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The arena was about 90% full.


Tulsa Fire Dept. estimate was just under 6200 people and the BOK Center said less than that. That's roughly 32% of it's 19200 seat capacity.


----------



## Darkwind

playtime said:


> the latest fox news poll shows biden is winning over donny & the latest rasmussen poll from may - which is heavily biased toward (R) - shows biden is leading.


LOL

Following polls.  

You do realize that none of them actually reflect the will of the people but are tools to influence the people.  I still recall the polls just prior to Hillary being embarrassed in 2016.

People who follow polls will follow anything.


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> A million Trump followers showed up on the wrong day


We know that political dirty tricks by liberals reduced the turnout 

the question is why do libs care how many trump supporters turn out and why the need for dirty tricks in the first place?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> stop.  just stop.


And the rest we denied


----------



## MarcATL

easyt65 said:


> Biden, still hiding out in his basement, WISHES he could draw crowds like this.
> 
> The snowflakes and Trump-haters are hilariously pathetic....they attacked him for huge crowds then attack him for fewer than expected numbers just coming out of lockdown.
> Bwuhahahaha.....
> 
> 
> .


What will it say that such a candidate can, and will, defeat Trump like a drum come November?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> it's proof that donny was born on the island of jamaica.


Lol


----------



## rightwinger

Mac-7 said:


> We know that political dirty tricks by liberals reduced the turnout
> 
> the question is why do libs care how many trump supporters turn out and why the need for dirty tricks in the first place?



Trump supporters are gullible. 
They showed up on the wrong day because they were tricked by liberals


----------



## MarcATL

Mac-7 said:


> We know that political dirty tricks by liberals reduced the turnout
> 
> the question is why do libs care how many trump supporters turn out and why the need for dirty tricks in the first place?


We don't care, but we know that Trump cares. 

Why do you, and him, care so much about numbers?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Trump supporters are gullible.
> They showed up on the wrong day because they were tricked by liberals


Huh


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> Dumb Trump follower
> 
> Why would Jamaica have a neighborhood in Queens?  Jamaica is an island surrounded by water.



The actual neighborhood the Trump family lived in when cute little Donnie was born.




A short drive to Jamaica Hospital


----------



## MarcATL

Jitss617 said:


> The crowd was huge!! Many couldn’t get in, Democrats blocked a gate.. unbelievable!


Yeah, these jokes just write themselves, right?!??

#ROTFLMBAO #LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## MarcATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bidens total attendance is nowhere near this one rally attendance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives Warn of a Great Deflation
> 
> 
> The left is more energized than ever. So what happens if Joe Biden is the nominee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com


Another Trump acolyte touting the importance/significance of numbers. 

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

gmen6981 said:


> Tulsa Fire Dept. estimate was just under 6200 people and the BOK Center said less than that. That's roughly 32% of it's 19200 seat capacity.



You know there were more people there than that!  I have seen 6200 at a high school football game!


----------



## MarcATL

Vandalshandle said:


> The turnout was minimal in the Tulsa rally,  because Biden and Hillary hijacked all the tickets with the deep state Post office help, and gave them to illegal aliens, who used them for tamale wrappers.


Look, each and every self-proclaimed conservative has a different account as to what happened, and why, and none of them are in sync with one another. 

Yet, none of them corrects the other either. So, we know they're lying. Throwing everything against the wall, and hoping something sticks.

#ROTFLMBAO #LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## MarcATL

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It is very likely Trump will enact a scorched earth policy on his way out of office next January.


He'll certainly try.


----------



## MarcATL

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So the protestors blocking the busload of National Guardsmen was fake news?


Link?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> nobody - because he didn't touch her.


That's why she said she slapped him. And you must believe the woman right????? LOL


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> Trump supporters are gullible.
> They showed up on the wrong day because they were tricked by liberals


Thats not true


----------



## Mac-7

MarcATL said:


> We don't care, but we know that Trump cares.


Thats a fair point

knee-jerk anti trumpsters are “agin’” whatever trump is “fer”


----------



## MarcATL

Snouter said:


> The behavior of the insane BLM democrat fucktards are going to inspire more American citizens to re-elect President Trump in another landslide!


A boy can dream I suppose. 

#ROTFLMBAO #LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> uh-huh - whatever you say, snowflake.


Nope I am not a Leftists antitrumper so snowflake you incel bitch I am not a snowflake.


----------



## MarcATL

Mac-7 said:


> Thats a fair point
> 
> knee-jerk anti trumpsters are “agin’” whatever trump is “fer”


Isn't you self-proclaimed conservatives who always say things like, "if a Democrat doesn't like something then that something MUST be good?"


----------



## rightwinger

Mac-7 said:


> Thats not true



I know it’s not true ya big dummy.

The truth is that Trumps campaign lied about a million voters wanting to show up


----------



## Mac-7

MarcATL said:


> Yet, none of them corrects the other either.


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion except in lib la la land where all the libs must think the same thing


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> Another Trump acolyte touting the importance/significance of numbers.
> 
> #LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


Translation four more years of meltdowns


----------



## Mac-7

MarcATL said:


> Isn't you self-proclaimed conservatives who always say things like, "if a Democrat doesn't like something then that something MUST be good?"


No

thats how you think but it does not reflect conservatives


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> ^^^ triggered AND desperate ^^^
> 
> so fun watching yer meltdown.


No incel it's funny reading your words knowing  four more years of Trump is going to make you melt


----------



## rightwinger

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The arena was about 90% full.



I know, a lot of people showed up dressed as empty seats


----------



## The VOR

I can sum up the trump rally in 2 words:

TOTAL BUST.

 Him and his campaign are in freefall,  LOL.


----------



## rightwinger

The VOR said:


> I can sum up the trump rally in 2 words:
> 
> TOTAL BUST.
> 
> Him and his campaign are in freefall,  LOL.



it was not just the attendance but Trumps speech was a total dud.

After three months he gave a rambling diatribe about how unappreciated he is and how everyone picks on him


----------



## NotYourBody

theHawk said:


> Because interfering in political rallies is fun.  Thanks for proving you enjoy infringing on first amendment rights of Americans.


I did not participate in the Trump rally interference, but I did find it astonishingly hilarious! It was loads of fun to watch.


----------



## NotYourBody

Vandalshandle said:


> I'll give Trump this. He had three! (count them) THREE blacks seated behind him in this rally. That took some doing because I used to live in Tulsa, and there are only about 5 blacks there since 1921.


Naw, there's more than 5. The whites keep them gathered up on the north side of Tulsa. You must not have ever crossed the railroad tracks.


----------



## hadit

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And that’s the problem for Trump.
> 
> The ‘rally’ was supposed to be an act of defiance against the health experts, medical facts, and the truth concerning the pandemic – there would be a big turnout of participants not wearing masks, not practicing social distancing, and not getting sick, ‘proof’ that the pandemic is a ‘hoax.’
> 
> If Trump supporters aren’t coming out because of concerns contracting COVID-19, Trump’s rhetoric about the pandemic being ‘over’ falls flat.



It was? When did he say that? Perhaps you're privy to insider info that non-Trumpaholics are not.


----------



## KissMy

*TRUMP LIED!!!!!*


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Mac-7 said:


> We know that political dirty tricks by liberals reduced the turnout
> 
> the question is why do libs care how many trump supporters turn out and why the need for dirty tricks in the first place?



The enemy believes that this means the people who didn't show up won't vote for Trump.  It's a way for them to self soothe.


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> I’m afraid he did


No, he didnt, stupid.

Get new lies.

*What's False*
Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax









						Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
					

Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.




					www.snopes.com
				





(it just killed the lefty hacks at Snopes to have to admit that.)


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> It is in context
> 
> He said the Russia investigation was a hoax and COVID 19 was the “new hoax”


Keep digging.


----------



## Nostra

The VOR said:


> I can sum up the trump rally in 2 words:
> 
> TOTAL BUST.
> 
> Him and his campaign are in freefall,  LOL.


Biden won’t get that many people at his rallies if you add up the attendance of all of them.


----------



## Crepitus

22lcidw said:


> Crepitus, most people do not want to be bothered. They have a bead on life. Agendas to improve employment is  something that can be good if it goes for that. The pie in the sky programs do not give back anything near what is doled out.  We have been spending tens of billions of dollars and tens of billions of dollars more on solar derived products. And th esimple set up power a house product has not appeared. And frankly, without the electric companies which will lose out, it seems like a loss of millions of jobs direct and indirect for those monopolies. And the makeup won't be anywhere as near.


Long winded deflection.

Why?


----------



## Crepitus

22lcidw said:


> We are already seeing the communism with our 20 cable TV basic sports channels showing us endless reruns and other sports that are really to marginal to be called sports. So reruns of pre virus sports is being showed with that.  Just cut the cable TV bills by 30 dollars a month just for that.


So sports reruns are communist.

Good to know I guess, lol.


----------



## Crepitus

BluesLegend said:


> Big talk from the side that got its ass handed to it by Trump in 2016. Win an election, hell field a candidate who's not old, white, and stupid and we'd be impressed.


Wait, isn't tRump old, white, and stupid?  Well, orangish white, and sinking deep into dementia to be specific.


----------



## Crepitus

yidnar said:


> biden will do everything in his power to avoid debating Trump once much less 3 times ....why are you afraid to have more than 3 debates ? if biden is so great you should be looking forward to the rigged debates on cnn nbc ect ....


No he won't.  But I doubt he will concede to tRump's demands for more.

You do remember it was tRump floating the possibility of doing away with debates entirely, back when he thought he was winning, right?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

MarcATL said:


> He'll certainly try.


He won't be leaving, so why bother?


----------



## okfine

MarcATL said:


> We don't care, but we know that Trump cares.
> 
> Why do you, and him, care so much about numbers?


The denialist humpers still haven't figured out their hero is a ratings whore.


----------



## BULLDOG

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 2020 polls look exactly like 2016 polls looked how did they turn out for you incel?



And you don't see a bit of difference between 2016 and the upcoming election. How cute.


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You know there were more people there than that!  I have seen 6200 at a high school football game!


Most of them are fat. Makes the crowd look bigger.


----------



## colfax_m

beagle9 said:


> Better question is what was her message to Trump ralliers or Trump by wearing an "I can't breathe" T-shirt to that rally ???? Was she blaming Trump and his voters for the actions of the cop or cops on the street ???  Don't try and be smart ace when dealing with me, because everyone will see your bullcrap in action. She was anti-Trump if she is attempting to blame him or the ralliers for the incident concerning George Floyd.


So to be clear, she didn’t do anything wrong but was being singled out to be removed because you assume she was going to do something based solely on the message of her shirt.


----------



## rightwinger

Tipsycatlover said:


> The enemy believes that this means the people who didn't show up won't vote for Trump.  It's a way for them to self soothe.


It is obvious that the one million who did not show up have changed their mind and will now vote for Biden


----------



## 2aguy

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.




Meanwhile about 10 million people watched the rally from home........

See the democrat asshats in November.....


----------



## 2aguy

The democrat party claims to have used Tik-Tok to sabotage Trump.....

Tik-Tok is a Chinese based group....right?  

The democrat party is owned by china...since their Presidential candidate and his family are up to their necks in Chinese money.  Don't forget, the clintons sold China our high tech secrets in the 1990s and today, the Chinese have weapons based on that tech pointed at the United States and our allies......

The democrat madness has to be stopped.


----------



## BULLDOG

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> According to the polls, Biden is ahead, which actually means he is about 10 points down.



Sure. You go with that.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> Every left wing fact checker proves you are a lying sack.


Linky, linky


----------



## 2aguy

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.




The democrat party is colluding with China to attack the Republican party......









						TikTok - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*TikTok* (Chinese: 抖音; pinyin: _Dǒuyīn_) is a Chinese video-sharing social networking service owned by ByteDance, a Beijing-based internet technology company founded in 2012 by Zhang Yiming.


----------



## g5000

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.


After hearing Trumptards gloating and bragging that one million people had signed up for tickets to Trump's self-aggrandizing taxpayer-funded roadshow, Trump and his idiot followers deserve every kick to the nuts they get.

It is fucking hilarious that only about one-third of the venue was filled.

It should also scare the shit out of Trump, and it is pretty obvious it did.  His magical thinking doesn't work any more and it is starting to show, bigly.

Trump is nothing but a fat feeble punk who only attracts brain dead submissive losers.


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Linky, linky


Several have already been linked in this thread, Moron.

Your status as a lying sack is cemented.


----------



## g5000

After hearing Trumptards gloating and bragging that one million people had signed up for tickets to Trump's self-aggrandizing taxpayer-funded roadshow, Trump and his idiot followers deserve every kick to the nuts they get.

It is fucking hilarious that only about one-third of the venue was filled.

It should also scare the shit out of Trump, and it is pretty obvious it did.  His magical thinking doesn't work any more and it is starting to show on his face, bigly.

Trump is nothing but a fat feeble punk who now only attracts the stupidest of brain dead submissive losers.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pretty desperate move by the left. You wonder how low politics will sink to, each day we seem to sink a little further.


----------



## 2aguy

Papageorgio said:


> Pretty desperate move by the left. You wonder how low politics will sink to, each day we seem to sink a little further.




The democrats have not yet begun to debase themselves in their attempts to wreck this country.....their Chinese allies will be front and center in that effort.


----------



## rightwinger

g5000 said:


> After hearing Trumptards gloating and bragging that one million people had signed up for tickets to Trump's self-aggrandizing taxpayer-funded roadshow, Trump and his idiot followers deserve every kick to the nuts they get.
> 
> It is fucking hilarious that only about one-third of the venue was filled.
> 
> It should also scare the shit out of Trump, and it is pretty obvious it did.  His magical thinking doesn't work any more and it is starting to show on his face, bigly.
> 
> Trump is nothing but a fat feeble punk who now only attracts the stupidest of brain dead submissive losers.



Nice try
All those empty seats were filled.  The people had just gotten up to go to the bathroom when that picture was taken. 
If you had bothered to take a picture of the bathroom at that time, you would see it was filled with thousands of Trump supporters


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> Several have already been linked in this thread, Moron.
> 
> Your status as a lying sack is cemented.


Linky, linky


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Linky, linky







__





						Low attendance in Trump's Tulsa rally
					

Tulsa Fire Marshal said 6200 showed up.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## L.K.Eder

trumptards whining about their troll-in-chief being trolled. triggering da libs is seen as presidential. pearl clutching by scumbags


----------



## DukeU

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I'm not your mommy.
> 
> Look, you aren't going to put words in just the right order to change the fact that you, once again, got fooled by a liar paid to lie to gullible people like you. So go ahead and move along...


Looks to me like you're the one who's trying to put words in just the right order to cover the fact that YOU don't know what the hell you're talking about. All I did was asked a question. If you don't know the answer, it's cool, just say I don't know. It's very obvious anyway.


----------



## easyt65

MarcATL said:


> What will it say that such a candidate can, and will, defeat Trump like a drum come November?



_'Landslide'_

Bewuhahahahahaha....


The biggest threat to Trump losing comes from the LPSD / Leftist plan to have mail-in voting fraud


----------



## colfax_m

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> No, dems were just trying to kill them.
> 
> .


Trump is out there promoting violent rhetoric 

“The only good democrat is a dead democrat”


----------



## dannyboys

I'm getting to the point where I'm sort of hoping Biden wins.
Then I can watch the entire US  devolve into the a fucking Mad Max movie.
Then there will be Civil war 2.0.
When the shooting ends the people sitting in outdoor's Paris France cafes will be able to smell the millions of rotting dead.
I'll be just fine. I'll be watching from France by then.


----------



## Indeependent

Moonglow said:


> Trump doesn't even do that.


Your ad libs are no longer the least bit witty which is why your fellow retard Playtime loves it.


----------



## ru4outoo

Were any of you there?  I was and there were more people then cnn or msnbc said there was.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low attendance in Trump's Tulsa rally
> 
> 
> Tulsa Fire Marshal said 6200 showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com



Went right over your head didn’t it Skippy?


----------



## rightwinger

dannyboys said:


> I'm getting to the point where I'm sort of hoping Biden wins.
> Then I can watch the entire US  devolve into the a fucking Mad Max movie.
> Then there will be Civil war 2.0.
> When the shooting ends the people sitting in outdoor's Paris France cafes will be able to smell the millions of rotting dead.
> I'll be just fine. I'll be watching from France by then.


What a Drama Queen

What if I had predicted that the country would be brought to its knees by a pandemic if Trump was elected?


Oh, wait.......That did happen


----------



## rightwinger

ru4outoo said:


> Were any of you there?  I was and there were more people then cnn or msnbc said there was.



More than the Fire Department said?


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Went right over your head didn’t it Skippy?


Nope.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BULLDOG said:


> And you don't see a bit of difference between 2016 and the upcoming election. How cute.


What's funny is you deny the similarities of the two election cycles. LOL


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BULLDOG said:


> Sure. You go with that.


And he would be correct


----------



## ru4outoo

rightwinger said:


> More than the Fire Department said?


I have not seen what the fire department said. I am saying that there were more people there then what CNN and other liberal news sites say. I was there and inside the bok was full.


----------



## pknopp

colfax_m said:


> Trump is out there promoting violent rhetoric
> 
> “The only good democrat is a dead democrat”



 As it gets worse for him he will only get more desperate.


----------



## rightwinger

ru4outoo said:


> I have not seen what the fire department said. I am saying that there were more people there then what CNN and other liberal news sites say. I was there and inside the bok was full.


Fire Dept said slightly less than 6200
Why would they lie?

Trump said he had a million people interested in attending
Why would he lie?


----------



## g5000

rightwinger said:


> Nice try
> All those empty seats were filled.  The people had just gotten up to go to the bathroom when that picture was taken.
> If you had bothered to take a picture of the bathroom at that time, you would see it was filled with thousands of Trump supporters


To be fair, a million Trump followers did sign up for tickets.  But when they heard Covid was on the rise in Tulsa, they all injected themselves with bleach as a precaution...


----------



## L.K.Eder

dannyboys said:


> I'm getting to the point where I'm sort of hoping Biden wins.
> Then I can watch the entire US  devolve into the a fucking Mad Max movie.
> Then there will be Civil war 2.0.
> When the shooting ends the people sitting in outdoor's Paris France cafes will be able to smell the millions of rotting dead.
> I'll be just fine. I'll be watching from France by then.


What’s the matter, son? Tired of winning?


----------



## Claudette

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .



Low attendance?? Looks pretty well packed to me. Way more than appear for Biden. LOL


----------



## BULLDOG

ru4outoo said:


> I have not seen what the fire department said. I am saying that there were more people there then what CNN and other liberal news sites say. I was there and inside the bok was full.


liar. Everybody saw the video.


----------



## Nostra

Crazy Joe had 3 people show up to his Coming Out Of The Basement Speech........and one of those was the sign language lady.


----------



## bravoactual

ru4outoo said:


> I have not seen what the fire department said. I am saying that there were more people there then what CNN and other liberal news sites say. I was there and inside the bok was full.


 
According the Fire Department* 6,200* People in the arena.  The arena holds *19,000 *Souls. Even rough math holds that means *12,800* EMPTY SEATS!!!

Both still photography and video of the event show huge numbers of empty seats.  

Taking into account Cons are by nature lying assholes, I will go with what the experts and discount what Cons say.

The "*Overflow*" area was empty. 

As for Former Vice-President Biden and the number of people who may or may not have attended a meet up Nostra, I say this.

1.  Did Mr. Biden say over 1,000,000 People had picked up tickets to attend that event?  The answer is NO.

2.  Did Mr. Biden have an "*Over Flow*" area set up to accommodate, "The Hundreds of Thousands of Supporters" who would not be able to get inside the venue to watch Mr. Biden?  The answer is NO.

3.  Did Mr. Biden threaten violence against any demonstrators  who dare to show up at the arena to protest what Mr. Biden saying?  The answer is NO.

4.  Did Mr. Biden get punked by teenagers and a South Korean Boy Band?  The answer is NO.

5.  Did racist language during his event?  The answer is NO.

6.  Can Mr. Biden drink a glass of water with one hand?  The answer is YES.

7.  Can Mr. Biden walk down a slight incline ramp without assistance?  The answer is YES.

8.  Did Mr. Biden walk off Marine One looking he received a first class ass stomping?  The answer is NO.

9.  Did Mr. Biden ever lie about Vote By Mail Ballots, but use that same system during previous elections?  The answer is NO.

Weak ass bullshit arguments from Cons are all they have left.  Which seems fitting when a lying weak ass bullshit artist who has sinking polls numbers and dimwitted idiots as followers.


----------



## Thunk

pknopp said:


> Trump doesn't listen to advisors .



And it's a damn good thing! 

Everybody (including fauci) told him not to stop travel from china on january 31st.  Trump saved a million lives (probably more) witth that one decision .


----------



## Rye Catcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> My short and brief post was adequate enough to summarize your post.
> IT WAS DELUSIONAL



Wrong, your short and brief post was an Idiot-Gram, Variety, you didn't have any evidence to disprove even one of the the many character flaws Trump has, to wit:

deceitful,
a hypocrite,
entitled,
greedy,
corrupt,
a racist,
slanderous,
blaming,
manipulative,
cruel,
lacks integrity,
manipulation
self serving,
secretive,
cowardice,
childish,
predatory,
a misogynist
And of course devoid of empathy.

Here is a resume for Donald Trump's first 74 years of existence


----------



## Flopper

yidnar said:


> defence if the economy is not on the recovery ....i think it will be ...if it isnt history tells us it will be difficult for him to win ...but with the country so divided anyone who confidently says they know how the election is going to turn out is arm chair quarter backing ...i'm guilty of it myself .


The election will depend on how well Black and Hispanic voters turn out and if moderate republicans head to polls holding their nose as they vote for Trump.  I think the Biden campaign will have one overriding message, "I'm not Trump" and Trump will do what he does best, attack, attack, attack.    I agree the economy is going to be a key issue for Trump. Current unemployment stands at 13.3% and I don't see it getting much lower that 10% by the end of year.  It seems that few Americans are going say they are better off than they were 4 years ago, economically or otherwise.


----------



## bendog

g5000 said:


> To be fair, a million Trump followers did sign up for tickets.  But when they heard Covid was on the rise in Tulsa, they all injected themselves with bleach as a precaution...


It is very bizarre how they oversold themselves on this event.  Tulsa is pretty much fuck in the middle of nowhereville.  It may be that the lame appeal to racists by scheduling it on Juneteenth was more than a lot of people in Tulsa were willing to tolerate, or perhaps they feared a backlash (-: from the racism.  I just don't know.  But figuring 75K people will travel 300 miles plus in a pandemic ….?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What's funny is you deny the similarities of the two election cycles. LOL



There are no similarities.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Claudette said:


> Low attendance?? Looks pretty well packed to me. Way more than appear for Biden. LOL



What appearances has Biden made?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nostra said:


> Crazy Joe had 3 people show up to his Coming Out Of The Basement Speech........and one of those was the sign language lady.



What speech are you referring to?


----------



## Flopper

bigrebnc1775 said:


> POOR jo can't get that many to all combined rallies he has had while running for president


Biden doesn't hold rallies, first because he doesn't need to and second because he's not a carnival barker selling snail oil.


----------



## Nostra

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> What speech are you referring to?


Wow! You really are clueless.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nostra said:


> Wow! You really are clueless.



Can't you answer the question?


----------



## joaquinmiller

A lot of people are saying only an idiot would hold an indoor rally right now.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bendog said:


> It is very bizarre how they oversold themselves on this event.  Tulsa is pretty much fuck in the middle of nowhereville.  It may be that the lame appeal to racists by scheduling it on Juneteenth was more than a lot of people in Tulsa were willing to tolerate, or perhaps they feared a backlash (-: from the racism.  I just don't know.  But figuring 75K people will travel 300 miles plus in a pandemic ….?



How many Americans know what Juneteenth is, let alone what day?  I imagine now far more people are aware of it since it was widely publicized a few days leading up to it because of recent events, but not when the initial rally was scheduled and I frankly never saw the problem with having the rally that day.  It was the media that made a big deal about it, stirring up controversy where none existed, as they always do, so they can make money.


----------



## Nostra

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Can't you answer the question?


Here ya go, Dummy.





__





						Low attendance at Crazy Joe rally.
					

Maybe we can avoid the TDS afflicted, Butthurt Dimwingers who want to do nothing but whine and cry about Trump, and stay on topic.   It's possible two people could be infected...........if the other one is already infected......



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nostra said:


> Here ya go, Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low attendance at Crazy Joe rally.
> 
> 
> Maybe we can avoid the TDS afflicted, Butthurt Dimwingers who want to do nothing but whine and cry about Trump, and stay on topic.   It's possible two people could be infected...........if the other one is already infected......
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com



Did they open it up and request thousands of people attend or did they purposely limit it to a small audience of people because of the pandemic?


----------



## bendog

Flopper said:


> The election will depend on how well Black and Hispanic voters turn out and if moderate republicans head to polls holding their nose as they vote for Trump.  I think the Biden campaign will have one overriding message, "I'm not Trump" and Trump will do what he does best, attack, attack, attack.    I agree the economy is going to be a key issue for Trump. Current unemployment stands at 13.3% and I don't see it getting much lower that 10% by the end of year.  It seems that few Americans are going say they are better off than they were 4 years ago, economically or otherwise.


It also appears that the people making lower wages are paying the price for the pandemic, while higher earners not only are not seeing as great a % of loss of income they may well have better hc


Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> How many Americans know what Juneteenth is, let alone what day?  I imagine now far more people are aware of it since it was widely publicized a few days leading up to it because of recent events, but not when the initial rally was scheduled and I frankly never saw the problem with having the rally that day.  It was the media that made a big deal about it, stirring up controversy where none existed, as they always do, so they can make money.


I think nearly everyone in Tulsa knows what happened on June 1 in 1921 in their city, and that the black folks remember the massacre along with release from slavery on Juneteenth.  And Team Trump knew about Juneteenth when the scheduled.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bendog said:


> I think nearly everyone in Tulsa knows what happened on June 1 in 1921 in their city, and that the black folks remember the massacre along with release from slavery on Juneteenth.  And Team Trump knew about Juneteenth when the scheduled.



But the rally wasn't on June 1st and Juneteenth has nothing to do with the Tulsa Massacre, so again, what was the big deal about holding the rally on Juneteenth?  Again, how many Americans until a few days ago do you think even knew what it was?


----------



## Dana7360

ru4outoo said:


> Were any of you there?  I was and there were more people then cnn or msnbc said there was.





I don't watch those stations.

I get my news from reliable sources without a political slant. Which isn't easy in America these days.

I believe the fire marshal. The fire marshal in Tulsa says there was just under 6200 people there. 

It's their job to know the numbers of people in a venue according to law. So they are going to give a correct number of those attending.

Just face it. trump couldn't even fill a 19 thousand seat venue. He had to cancel the pre rally event for over flow because no one showed up. There was no over flow. 

You people are making fools of yourselves.









						Tulsa fire officials say just under 6,200 people attended Trump rally at BOK Center
					

Tulsa Fire Department officials reported that fewer than 6,200 people attended President Donald Trump's campaign rally Saturday evening at the BOK Center.




					www.koco.com


----------



## WEATHER53

Jumpteenth/An unknown event that some virtue puking businesses could not fall all over themselves fast enough to close up with virtually No notice to people who do actually engage in commerce versus those who find commerce racist


----------



## Flopper

Jitss617 said:


> Many ppl have covid and it has absolutely no effect,, we  are a free country we know the stakes.. GO AWAY NAZI BOY



The average deaths per day since March 15 from Covid 19 in the US is 955/day
Add that to the current number of deaths of 122,000 and you get 446,000 by election day and unemployment is not expected to drop much lower than 10% by the end of the year.  I wonder how many Americans are going to say they are better off than they were 4 years ago.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Did they open it up and request thousands of people attend or did they purposely limit it to a small audience of people because of the pandemic?



Nostra   What's wrong?  Can't answer the question?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

ru4outoo said:


> Were any of you there?  I was and there were more people then cnn or msnbc said there was.



What possible motivation does the Tulsa FD have to make up phony numbers?


----------



## Nostra

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nostra   What's wrong?  Can't answer the question?


You want to know the answer, you look it up.  You seem confused as to your power to tell me what to do.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nostra said:


> You want to know the answer, you look it up.  You seem confused as to your power to tell me what to do.



Why can't you answer it?  You're the one claiming nobody was there due to lack of enthusiasm, yet it's more than evident by the photograph that the event was intentionally set up for a small audience, hence the reason the circles on the floors and the spaced out chairs for social distancing.  Really, a third grader could figure this out, so why are you having so much trouble with it?


----------



## dudmuck

Nostra said:


> Here ya go, Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low attendance at Crazy Joe rally.
> 
> 
> Maybe we can avoid the TDS afflicted, Butthurt Dimwingers who want to do nothing but whine and cry about Trump, and stay on topic.   It's possible two people could be infected...........if the other one is already infected......
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


It takes special kind of fool to goto indoor rally during pandemic, or klandemic.









						Trump had a meltdown and yelled at aides backstage when he realized how empty his rally in Tulsa was, reports say
					

Trump unloaded on aides when he realized that many seats at Tulsa's BOK Center would go unfilled on Saturday, The New York Times reported.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## bendog

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> But the rally wasn't on June 1st and Juneteenth has nothing to do with the Tulsa Massacre, so again, what was the big deal about holding the rally on Juneteenth?  Again, how many Americans until a few days ago do you think even knew what it was?


For people who live in Tulsa, there is little difference between the June 1 massacre and Juneteenth.  Both are commemorated on Juneteenth.  I'm at a loss as to why people find that hard to understand, even after they are gobsmacked with the knowledge.  People not from Tulsa would not make the connection without being clued in, but the connection is not difficult to comprehend … with google.  Why people outside of Tulsa chose, largely, to stay away is an interesting question, but it may not be why people from Tulsa stayed awayl

My question was whether Trump's scheduling his "rally" for Juneteenth and the blatant call to racism in Tulsa may have encouraged Tulsinians to stay home.  Or were they worried about counter protests or the virus, or was it a combination of the above.  I don't think there's an answer really.


----------



## Nostra

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Why can't you answer it?  You're the one claiming nobody was there due to lack of enthusiasm, yet it's more than evident by the photograph that the event was intentionally set up for a small audience, hence the reason the circles on the floors and the spaced out chairs for social distancing.  Really, a third grader could figure this out, so why are you having so much trouble with it?


You tell me how many he limited it to.  He obviously wanted at least 4 people to show up cuz that is how many chairs are in the pic.......two are empty.

So it would seem Biden’s event was at 50% capacity with two in the audience.


----------



## g5000

I think we have officially passed the number of people in this topic than attended Trump's rally in Tulsa.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bendog said:


> For people who live in Tulsa, there is little difference between the June 1 massacre and Juneteenth.  Both are commemorated on Juneteenth.  I'm at a loss as to why people find that hard to understand, even after they are gobsmacked with the knowledge.



I've never been to Tulsa, so I don't know if that's true or not.  How do you know it's true and simply not assumption on your part?



> People not from Tulsa would not make the connection without being clued in, but the connection is not difficult to comprehend … with google.



Why would anybody take the time to Google the date?  When I sign up for event I want to attend, I don't do an Internet search on the date to see what else is happening.  Do you?



> Why people outside of Tulsa chose, largely, to stay away is an interesting question, but it may not be why people from Tulsa stayed awayl



Nervousness about Corona is certainly possible, but if it turns out that's the reason, that kind of takes away from the narrative that he's losing his lure, doesn't it?



> My question was whether Trump's scheduling his "rally" for Juneteenth and the blatant call to racism in Tulsa may have encouraged Tulsinians to stay home.



What is this blatant call to racism you are referring to?


----------



## g5000

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Why would anybody take the time to Google the date?  When I sign up for event I want to attend, I don't do an Internet search on the date to see what else is happening.  Do you?


It is a core requirement  of any politician's handlers to make sure these kind of embarrassments don't happen.

The Trump Administration is a never-ending circus with a feeble orange clown directing the show.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nostra said:


> You tell me how many he limited it to.  He obviously wanted at least 4 people to show up cuz that is how many chairs are in the pic.......two are empty.
> 
> So it would seem Biden’s event was at 50% capacity with two in the audience.



So that photograph of a very limited view of the room is an accurate depiction of his entire "rally?"  I seem to recall the other day you guys having a melt down over this photograph saying it was deceptive?


----------



## Nostra

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So that photograph of a very limited view of the room is an accurate depiction of his entire rally?  I seem to recall the other day you guys having a melt down over this photograph saying it was deceptive?


You tell me.

Got something else?


----------



## bendog

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I've never been to Tulsa, so I don't know if that's true or not.  How do you know it's true and simply not assumption on your part?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody take the time to Google the date?  When I sign up for event I want to attend, I don't do an Internet search on the date to see what else is happening.  Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nervousness about Corona is certainly possible, but if it turns out that's the reason, that kind of takes away from the narrative that he's losing his lure, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> What is this blatant call to racism you are referring to?


Your ignorance, and apparent unwillingness to seek out facts, is not my fault.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

g5000 said:


> It is a core requirement  of any politician's handlers to make sure these kind of embarrassments don't happen.
> 
> The Trump Administration is a never-ending circus with a feeble orange clown directing the show.



I agree that the campaign people who set up the event should have known what day it was, but I still don't see the issue of holding a rally that day.  Why is that a problem?  Nobody seems to be able to explain that.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bendog said:


> Your ignorance, and apparent unwillingness to seek out facts, is not my fault.



So you simply don't know, which is exactly my point.  You're all conjecture and irresponsible assumptions.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nostra said:


> You tell me.
> 
> Got something else?



Yeah, that's what i thought.  Go back to your sandbox and play with the other six year olds.


----------



## g5000

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I agree that the campaign people who set up the event should have known what day it was, but I still don't see the issue of holding a rally that day.  Why is that a problem?  Nobody seems to be able to explain that.


I think people are just enjoying seeing you not getting it.  

A president who has been taking the side of the racists scheduling a rally in a town where the worst racist attack on blacks ever occured, and you are stumped as to the stupidity of it? Really?


----------



## Nostra

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Yeah, that's what i thought.  Go back to your sandbox and play with the other six year olds.


I have a photo of the event.

You have nothing.

Run along, Kid.


----------



## joaquinmiller

dudmuck said:


> It takes special kind of fool to goto indoor rally during pandemic, or klandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump had a meltdown and yelled at aides backstage when he realized how empty his rally in Tulsa was, reports say
> 
> 
> Trump unloaded on aides when he realized that many seats at Tulsa's BOK Center would go unfilled on Saturday, The New York Times reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com



Trump wasn't able to convince enough 'followers' that his wishful thinking defeated the virus.  Only 6,200 credulous chumps came.


----------



## bendog

g5000 said:


> It is a core requirement  of any politician's handlers to make sure these kind of embarrassments don't happen.
> 
> The Trump Administration is a never-ending circus with a feeble orange clown directing the show.


Exactly.  The question is how the could miss so badly.  As people discussed on cable, and as some of us mere spectators may have seen, candidates are moved to smaller "arenas" on short notice to avoid awkward video.  But this was epic.  I've never seen a campaign literally have to tear down a stage with cameras rolling.

but Trump is pretty much unique, or at least it's been decades since we've seen a populist who can draw live crowds like he's drawn.  So his team may not be more incompetent that others have been, but the visual spectacle is … magnified.  EDIT although Obama was packing them in later in the stages of his first campaign

It's painfully obvious the campaign expected a turnout of people travelling to Tulsa from elsewhere that didn't happen.  It's also painfully obvious they didn't get a local turnout.  The reasons may not be the same.  I dunno.


----------



## g5000

Trump isn't even going to break into double-digits with the black vote.

Speaking of single digits, that's the IQ of those who still support him.


----------



## BluesLegend

Crepitus said:


> Wait, isn't tRump old, white, and stupid?  Well, orangish white, and sinking deep into dementia to be specific.



Trump is POTUS. How many times has Biden ran for POTUS and lost?


----------



## bendog

g5000 said:


> Trump isn't even going to break into double-digits with the black vote.
> 
> Speaking of single digits, that's the IQ of those who still support him.


Those kids at West Point had been sent home in spring, only to be called back for Trump's address in the "hot sun."  They were put in quarantine for 14 days after being called back.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Most of them are fat. Makes the crowd look bigger.


You just store your fat between your ears.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bendog said:


> Those kids at West Point had been sent home in spring, only to be called back for Trump's address in the "hot sun."  They were put in quarantine for 14 days after being called back.


They were just on leave awaiting their first assignment. My daughter was commissioned in May and did not report until August.


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You just store your fat between your ears.


You just can't let it go when proven wrong. Sorry ass MFR.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bravoactual said:


> According the Fire Department* 6,200* People in the arena.  The arena holds *19,000 *Souls. Even rough math holds that means *12,800* EMPTY SEATS!!!
> 
> Both still photography and video of the event show huge numbers of empty seats.
> 
> Taking into account Cons are by nature lying assholes, I will go with what the experts and discount what Cons say.
> 
> The "*Overflow*" area was empty.
> 
> As for Former Vice-President Biden and the number of people who may or may not have attended a meet up Nostra, I say this.
> 
> 1.  Did Mr. Biden say over 1,000,000 People had picked up tickets to attend that event?  The answer is NO.
> 
> 2.  Did Mr. Biden have an "*Over Flow*" area set up to accommodate, "The Hundreds of Thousands of Supporters" who would not be able to get inside the venue to watch Mr. Biden?  The answer is NO.
> 
> 3.  Did Mr. Biden threaten violence against any demonstrators  who dare to show up at the arena to protest what Mr. Biden saying?  The answer is NO.
> 
> 4.  Did Mr. Biden get punked by teenagers and a South Korean Boy Band?  The answer is NO.
> 
> 5.  Did racist language during his event?  The answer is NO.
> 
> 6.  Can Mr. Biden drink a glass of water with one hand?  The answer is YES.
> 
> 7.  Can Mr. Biden walk down a slight incline ramp without assistance?  The answer is YES.
> 
> 8.  Did Mr. Biden walk off Marine One looking he received a first class ass stomping?  The answer is NO.
> 
> 9.  Did Mr. Biden ever lie about Vote By Mail Ballots, but use that same system during previous elections?  The answer is NO.
> 
> Weak ass bullshit arguments from Cons are all they have left.  Which seems fitting when a lying weak ass bullshit artist who has sinking polls numbers and dimwitted idiots as followers.



You had to make up your own lies for this thread?  You didn't get your talking point (lies) email from the DNC?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> You just can't let it go when proven wrong. Sorry ass MFR.



You have been proven wrong so many times, it is like TDS threads.  We have lost count!


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You have been proven wrong so many times, it is like TDS threads.  We have lost count!


We? Got a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> What possible motivation does the Tulsa FD have to make up phony numbers?


Apparently they made their count hours before the event even began.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> We? Got a mouse in your pocket?



STFU retard!  You lie, continuously!


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> STFU retard!  You lie, continuously!


Whine all the time is you. You are so transparent.


----------



## Jitss617

Flopper said:


> The average deaths per day since March 15 from Covid 19 in the US is 955/day
> Add that to the current number of deaths of 122,000 and you get 446,000 by election day and unemployment is not expected to drop much lower than 10% by the end of the year.  I wonder how many Americans are going to say they are better off than they were 4 years ago.


Sorry buddy your gonna have to move out


----------



## bendog

We need to just look past these unnecessary deaths and accept the fact that there will be casualties from lack of contact tracing and community testing.  It is your PATRIOTIC duty to walk though minefields, as the Russians did in WWII


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Apparently they made their count hours before the event even began.



Apparent to who?


----------



## Flopper

bendog said:


> It is very bizarre how they oversold themselves on this event.  Tulsa is pretty much fuck in the middle of nowhereville.  It may be that the lame appeal to racists by scheduling it on Juneteenth was more than a lot of people in Tulsa were willing to tolerate, or perhaps they feared a backlash (-: from the racism.  I just don't know.  But figuring 75K people will travel 300 miles plus in a pandemic ….?


I think his campaign staff knew that the turnout would be well below expectations but who's going dispute Trump's claims of a gigantic crowd. You'd  likely be labeled as disloyal and find yourself out of a job.  Just as Trump lies, his people follow suit.


----------



## Flopper

Nostra said:


> Crazy Joe had 3 people show up to his Coming Out Of The Basement Speech........and one of those was the sign language lady.


Biden doesn't need rallies.  All he has to say is "I'm not Trump".


----------



## Flopper

bendog said:


> For people who live in Tulsa, there is little difference between the June 1 massacre and Juneteenth.  Both are commemorated on Juneteenth.  I'm at a loss as to why people find that hard to understand, even after they are gobsmacked with the knowledge.  People not from Tulsa would not make the connection without being clued in, but the connection is not difficult to comprehend … with google.  Why people outside of Tulsa chose, largely, to stay away is an interesting question, but it may not be why people from Tulsa stayed awayl
> 
> My question was whether Trump's scheduling his "rally" for Juneteenth and the blatant call to racism in Tulsa may have encouraged Tulsinians to stay home.  Or were they worried about counter protests or the virus, or was it a combination of the above.  I don't think there's an answer really.


Yes, a combination of all of the above.  Also, unlike 2016 a  lot of Trump people no longer find him new, refreshing, and different.  He is no longer the outsider looking in.  He is the face of government he held in such disdain in 2016.


----------



## Flopper

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So that photograph of a very limited view of the room is an accurate depiction of his entire "rally?"  I seem to recall the other day you guys having a melt down over this photograph saying it was deceptive?
> 
> View attachment 353585


There are very few people in the upper tier and if you look carefully, you will see that the mezzanine is not full either.  The fact that Trump cancelled the outside rally was to avoid the embarrassment of having a small crowd that he predicted would be huge with lots of entertainment.

It's been a bad week for the Rump.  First, the courts shoot him down in his attack on the DACA kids, then they dashed his hopes of massive firings of  LGBTQ Americans, followed by the court refusal to block the Bolton tell all book, and now the poor turnout for his opening campaign rally.  Gee, I feel so bad for the poor guy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> There are no similarities.


So Hillary wasn't supposed to win double digits? lol


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Whine all the time is you. You are so transparent.



You really should see a psychiatrist about talking to yourself.  You are the biggest whiner of this message board.  Best shut before I put you on "ignore".  I don't like abusing the mentally ill.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Flopper said:


> Biden doesn't need rallies.  All he has to say is "I'm not Trump".



That will win him exactly zero votes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flopper said:


> Biden doesn't hold rallies, first because he doesn't need to and second because he's not a carnival barker selling snail oil.


Biden doesn't need to hold rallies? lol
Is that going to be your excuse when he loses?
Hillary had several, one was she didn't go to certain states as much as excuse me President Trump did.
other than that it was Russia Russia Russia lol
So those rallies help and joe doesn't have a snowballs chance in hell of winning


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Flopper said:


> There are very few people in the upper tier and if you look carefully, you will see that the mezzanine is not full either.  The fact that Trump cancelled the outside rally was to avoid the embarrassment of having a small crowd that he predicted would be huge with lots of entertainment.
> 
> It's been a bad week for the Rump.  First, the courts shoot him down in his attack on the DACA kids, then they dashed his hopes of massive firings of  LGBTQ Americans, followed by the court refusal to block the Bolton tell all book, and now the poor turnout for his opening campaign rally.  Gee, I feel so bad for the poor guy.



You won't feel bad for him after he trounces Biden in November.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rye Catcher said:


> Wrong, your short and brief post was an Idiot-Gram, Variety, you didn't have any evidence to disprove even one of the the many character flaws Trump has, to wit:
> 
> deceitful,
> a hypocrite,
> entitled,
> greedy,
> corrupt,
> a racist,
> slanderous,
> blaming,
> manipulative,
> cruel,
> lacks integrity,
> manipulation
> self serving,
> secretive,
> cowardice,
> childish,
> predatory,
> a misogynist
> And of course devoid of empathy.
> 
> Here is a resume for Donald Trump's first 74 years of existence


You just described Joe Biden I thought you supported him


----------



## ABikerSailor

Vandalshandle said:


> Trump would have celebrated Father's Day, himself, but was probably too busy preparing another speech for Armed Forces Day, about the revolutionary was soldiers storming the airports, and the revolutionary war siege of Fort McHenry that lasted through the War of 1812.



Trump DID celebrate Father's Day.  He had his son do an interview with him that he put up on the 'net.  Guess he doesn't like FOX anymore, since they started saying he's lagging in the polls.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> Fire Dept said slightly less than 6200
> Why would they lie?
> 
> Trump said he had a million people interested in attending
> Why would he lie?


Who is the person from the fire department who gave the number? Name the person and find out if he's an antitrumper


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump DID celebrate Father's Day.  He had his son do an interview with him that he put up on the 'net.  Guess he doesn't like FOX anymore, since they started saying he's lagging in the polls.


All you leftists were cheering those polls in 2016 I see good times ahead again


----------



## ABikerSailor

If Trump's rally in Tulsa was so successful, then why did he look like a whipped dog when he got back to the WH from there?  These videos show a beaten down Trump, with his MAGA hat in hand, and tie completely undone.  He also doesn't look very happy in this video.  You'd think that if he had such a great rally, he would have looked happier.

Videos are at the link.............................









						People think this video of Trump's 'walk of shame' sums up his presidency
					

Trump hasn’t had a great weekend.




					www.indy100.com
				




And, if you think that article is fake, here are several others.....................









						'Everybody hurts': Trump's sad 'walk of shame' after Tulsa rally delights critics
					

Video of Trump disembarking Marine One after lower than expected turnout as his campaign rally has been captioned, narrated and set to music in memes




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Donald Trump's Return from Disappointing Tulsa Rally Gets Meme'd as 'Walk of Shame'
					

A video of the president walking from Marine One on Sunday morning has gone viral as critics reveled over the low attendance at Donald Trump's campaign rally in Tulsa




					people.com
				












						'Walk Of Shame': Deflated Trump's Lonely Helicopter Walk Becomes Biting New Meme
					

The president's walk from Marine One after his disappointing Oklahoma campaign rally gets the treatment on Twitter.




					www.huffpost.com
				




If the Tulsa rally was such a "success", then why is Trump looking so upset?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So Hillary wasn't supposed to win double digits? lol



No


----------



## Leo123

ABikerSailor said:


> If Trump's rally in Tulsa was so successful, then why did he look like a whipped dog when he got back to the WH from there?  These videos show a beaten down Trump, with his MAGA hat in hand, and tie completely undone.  He also doesn't look very happy in this video.  You'd think that if he had such a great rally, he would have looked happier.
> 
> Videos are at the link.............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People think this video of Trump's 'walk of shame' sums up his presidency
> 
> 
> Trump hasn’t had a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indy100.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, if you think that article is fake, here are several others.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Everybody hurts': Trump's sad 'walk of shame' after Tulsa rally delights critics
> 
> 
> Video of Trump disembarking Marine One after lower than expected turnout as his campaign rally has been captioned, narrated and set to music in memes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's Return from Disappointing Tulsa Rally Gets Meme'd as 'Walk of Shame'
> 
> 
> A video of the president walking from Marine One on Sunday morning has gone viral as critics reveled over the low attendance at Donald Trump's campaign rally in Tulsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Walk Of Shame': Deflated Trump's Lonely Helicopter Walk Becomes Biting New Meme
> 
> 
> The president's walk from Marine One after his disappointing Oklahoma campaign rally gets the treatment on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Tulsa rally was such a "success", then why is Trump looking so upset?


There you go, believing the media narrative instead of seeing with your own eyes and thinking with your own brain.


----------



## Flopper

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Biden doesn't need to hold rallies? lol
> Is that going to be your excuse when he loses?
> Hillary had several, one was she didn't go to certain states as much as excuse me President Trump did.
> other than that it was Russia Russia Russia lol
> So those rallies help and joe doesn't have a snowballs chance in hell of winning


They certainly helped Trump because he's a showman.  Most people love a good show with lots of hooping, hollering and one liners. However, people do tire of it as we can see.   The Trump show is pretty much the same thing over and over with outrageous statements mixed with obvious lies, threats, and misstatements.  I have to admit I did attend a Trump rally in 2016 and found it very entertaining but certainly not very informative because I was very familiar with the Trump spiel.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> No











						Clinton Vaults to a Double-Digit Lead, Boosted by Broad Disapproval of Trump (POLL)
					






					abcnews.go.com


----------



## ABikerSailor

Leo123 said:


> There you go, believing the media narrative instead of seeing with your own eyes and thinking with your own brain.



Actually, that is the reason I posted the links with videos, so that anyone could see that Trump had a really bad time at his Tulsa rally.  This is probably the saddest I've seen him so far.

And no, I'm not believing the media narrative, I'm using my own eyes to watch the video, and he does NOT look like a happy man.  He looks like someone who is pissed that things didn't go like he planned.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Flopper said:


> They certainly helped Trump because he's a showman.  Most people love a good show with lots of hooping, hollering and one liners. However, people do tire of it as we can see.   The Trump show is pretty much the same thing over and over with outrageous statements mixed with obvious lies, threats, and misstatements.  I have to admit I did attend a Trump rally in 2016 and found it very entertaining but certainly not very informative because I was very familiar with the Trump spiel.



Trump's speeches have pretty much been the same old same old since 2016.  He bitches about people he thinks are against him, tells everyone how great he is (without telling what he did that was so great), and then attacks whoever he thinks will get him political points.

Only problem is, nothing new has come from his speeches since he first started, and the world has vastly changed since then.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flopper said:


> They certainly helped Trump because he's a showman.  Most people love a good show with lots of hooping, hollering and one liners. However, people do tire of it as we can see.   The Trump show is pretty much the same thing over and over with outrageous statements mixed with obvious lies, threats, and misstatements.  I have to admit I did attend a Trump rally in 2016 and found it very entertaining but certainly not very informative because I was very familiar with the Trump spiel.


Biden is a sham artist
Biden hates blacks 
Biden said of obama if it was a few years ago obama would be serving him drinks
You attended a trump rally is like saying bull have tits 
lol you're so fucking transparent


----------



## playtime

Darkwind said:


> LOL
> 
> Following polls.
> 
> You do realize that none of them actually reflect the will of the people but are tools to influence the people.  I still recall the polls just prior to Hillary being embarrassed in 2016.
> 
> People who follow polls will follow anything.



i don't follow them - just correcting the poster...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Clinton Vaults to a Double-Digit Lead, Boosted by Broad Disapproval of Trump (POLL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com











						RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton
					

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, that is the reason I posted the links with videos, so that anyone could see that Trump had a really bad time at his Tulsa rally.  This is probably the saddest I've seen him so far.
> 
> And no, I'm not believing the media narrative, I'm using my own eyes to watch the video, and he does NOT look like a happy man.  He looks like someone who is pissed that things didn't go like he planned.


if that were true and you weren't believing the narrative the media is feeding you you would know those polls showing Biden leading aren't true.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> And the rest we denied View attachment 353495



posting that doesn't change the fact that both reporters AND the police on the ground are saying nobody was denied entry.

your pic means nothing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com











						New poll shows Clinton over Trump by double-digits
					

Hillary Clinton has a 12-point lead over Donald Trump and has reached 50% support nationally among likely voters, a new ABC News tracking poll shows.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> if that were true and you weren't believing the narrative the media is feeding you you would know those polls showing Biden leading aren't true.



Didn't say anything about the polls, you did.  I  simply said that Trump was looking upset and sad when he got off Marine 1 at the WH.  And, from watching the videos, he was pretty upset.


----------



## playtime

MarcATL said:


> We don't care, but we know that Trump cares.
> 
> Why do you, and him, care so much about numbers?



donny is allllllll about ratings.

donny is alllllllllllllllllll about crowd size.

donny is sooooooooooooo angry right now.

& scared shitless that it will happen again in AZ tomorrow.


----------



## Arresmillao

shockedcanadian said:


> She openly gloats about her and her parties fear and she doesn't even realize it.   What a great way to motivate Trump supporters.  Similar to CNN knocking Trumps rally as a failure, meanwhile their horse is stuck in the stable whining about others expressing their liberty.
> 
> Notice, like so many, she can't say anything positive about Biden or talk about his great policies, it's "hey we cost Trump a hundred thousand supporters.  Woohoo, we bad ass for democracy!"
> 
> 
> AOC gloats that Trump’s Tulsa turnout was sabotaged by ‘teens on TikTok’
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appeared to take pleasure Saturday night in reports that the turnout for President Trump’s Tulsa, Okla., rally was lower than expected.
> 
> 
> In a Twitter post, Ocasio-Cortez claimed the Trump campaign had been scammed by teenage anti-Trump activists who allegedly reserved scores of tickets for the Tulsa event online – then failed to show up, thus preventing others from being able to attend.
> 
> “Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok,” the New York Democrat wrote in response to a Twitter message by Trump 2020 Campaign chief Brad Parscale, who argued that “Radical protestors” in Tulsa had prevented some of the president’s supporters from entering the BOK Center, where the rally was held.




*AOC is so good at trolling inept, unfit, criminal dj tramp...*


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> posting that doesn't change the fact that both reporters AND the police on the ground are saying nobody was denied entry.
> 
> your pic means nothing.


Yea because they left lol HELLLOOO COUDNT GET IN LOL


----------



## Kondor3

With only 6,200+ bodies showing-up in Tulsa, perhaps The Creature is coming to the realization that he's in trouble... Bigly.  

Couldn't happen to a nicer miscreant.

Hell... even racists and bigots want a sane, rational, competent, effective racist-bigot in charge... not a self-excusing weasel.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That's why she said she slapped him. And you must believe the woman right????? LOL



she woke up & he was poised over her.  she never said he touched her. & ya -  i woulda slapped him too.


----------



## Agit8r

If it is true, then they probably saved some lives. I'm sure there were some Typhoid Larrys in the crowd.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Didn't say anything about the polls, you did.  I  simply said that Trump was looking upset and sad when he got off Marine 1 at the WH.  And, from watching the videos, he was pretty upset.


You are a liar


ABikerSailor said:


> Trump DID celebrate Father's Day.  He had his son do an interview with him that he put up on the 'net.  Guess he doesn't like FOX anymore, *since they started saying he's lagging in the polls.*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bigrebnc1775 said:


> New poll shows Clinton over Trump by double-digits
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton has a 12-point lead over Donald Trump and has reached 50% support nationally among likely voters, a new ABC News tracking poll shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



You can cherry pick whatever you want, Big Retard 1775, but the fact of the matter is she was projected to win with a slight majority and popular vote wise, she did.  Even in the individual state polls she was within the margin of error; they just happened to break the other way.  I'm not going to rehash the reality with you dipshits over and over.  Scream about polls all you want.  They said you were going to get your asses handed to you in 2018 and that's exactly what happened and you were all repeating the same dumb shit about imaginary Republican landslides leading up to that election too.  If you want to believe from now until November that there is some big polling conspiracy taking place go right ahead.  You'll be the one jumping off of a building on the night of the election, not me.  You were having a melt down yesterday over the underwhelming turn out of this rally, so I can only imagine how unhinged you'll be when he loses altogether just like the polling and fund raising all indicate he will.


----------



## playtime

ABikerSailor said:


> Didn't say anything about the polls, you did.  I  simply said that Trump was looking upset and sad when he got off Marine 1 at the WH.  And, from watching the videos, he was pretty upset.



he looked rejected & dejected.

i laughed.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Yea because they left lol HELLLOOO COUDNT GET IN LOL



not according to the po po who were there & said anybody that wanted in - was able to go in.    i'll believe them over a pic.

hellooooooooooooooooooo....................


----------



## yidnar

BULLDOG said:


> And you don't see a bit of difference between 2016 and the upcoming election. How cute.


yeah in the middle of a pandemic sent here by their friends the communist left is rioting burning looting and destroying history .


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> she woke up & he was poised over her.  she never said he touched her. & ya -  i woulda slapped him too.











						Woman says Franken groped, kissed her without consent in 2006
					

A female radio news anchor said Thursday that Minnesota Democratic Sen. Al Franken groped and "forcibly kissed" her without her consent during an overseas USO tour in 2006, two years before Franken was elected to the Senate.




					www.cnn.com
				



"You knew exactly what you were doing," Tweeden wrote. "You forcibly kissed me without my consent, grabbed my breasts while I was sleeping and had someone take a photo of you doing it, knowing I would see it later, and be ashamed."


----------



## Kondor3

Maybe Rump should stand-down and announce that he will *NOT* run for reelection...

Metaphorically falling on his sword, for the good of the Republic... an action on his part that I could actually respect and applaud...

Or... if Rump will not stand-down... albeit unlikely... RNC delegates find their balls and mutiny and choose another and far more rational and palatable alternative candidate.

The Republicans have barely just enough time to anoint a new Messiah and to whip-up some excitement before the General Election.

The way things stand now, it's the only way the Pubs have a chance of winning before the next Blue Tsunami sweeps them out of power for a generation.


----------



## playtime

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You can cherry pick whatever you want, Big Retard 1775, but the fact of the matter is she was projected to win with a slight majority and popular vote wise, she did.  Even in the individual state polls she was within the margin of error; they just happened to break the other way.  I'm not going to rehash the reality with you dipshits over and over.  Scream about polls all you want.  They said you were going to get your asses handed to you in 2018 and that's exactly what happened and you were all repeating the same dumb shit about imaginary Republican landslides leading up to that election too.  If you want to believe from now until November that there is some big polling conspiracy taking place go right ahead.  You'll be the one jumping off of a building on the night of the election, not me.  You were having a melt down yesterday over the underwhelming turn out of this rally, so I can only imagine how unhinged you'll be when he loses altogether just like the polling and fund raising all indicate he will.



hillary lost by only 75K votes in the swing states... that's all it took to get donny the electoral college.  hillary won 3,000,000 more (popular) votes so the polls were pretty accurate by the time of the election.


----------



## Crepitus

BluesLegend said:


> Trump is POTUS. How many times has Biden ran for POTUS and lost?


Joe didn't have Vladimir's help.


----------



## beagle9

pknopp said:


> Corrupt? Lol
> 
> It was trolling. Something Trump thinks is presidential.
> 
> Nobody was denied access. They just didn't come.


Anyone say denied access ???? Nope.

Didn't come because the tickets weren't available, now why was this again ??? Wait let's go ask AOC.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You are a liar



That was a different conversation.  Someone said that Trump didn't celebrate Fathers Day, and I told them that he did by having his son interview him because he was UPSET WITH FOX'S REPORTING OF THE POLLS.  The next conversation was about how upset he looked when he got off Marine 1, which you jumped into.  Cherry picking between 2 different conversations and mixing them together isn't a way to win a debate.  And, like I said, it's not that I believe or have talked about the polls, I said that Trump is getting interviewed by his son because he's upset with the way FOX IS REPORTING THE POLLS.  Nothing in there about what I believe or don't about the polls.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You can cherry pick whatever you want, Big Retard 1775, but the fact of the matter is she was projected to win with a slight majority and popular vote wise, she did.  Even in the individual state polls she was within the margin of error; they just happened to break the other way.  I'm not going to rehash the reality with you dipshits over and over.  Scream about polls all you want.  They said you were going to get your asses handed to you in 2018 and that's exactly what happened and you were all repeating the same dumb shit about imaginary Republican landslides leading up to that election too.  If you want to believe from now until November that there is some big polling conspiracy taking place go right ahead.  You'll be the one jumping off of a building on the night of the election, not me.  You were having a melt down yesterday over the underwhelming turn out of this rally, so I can only imagine how unhinged you'll be when he loses altogether just like the polling and fund raising all indicate he will.


What part of ABC poll Clinton leads in double-digit is cherry-picking you retard?
RETARD YOU SAID IT NEVER HAPPENED ABC SYAS IT HAPPENED


----------



## BluesLegend

Crepitus said:


> Joe didn't have Vladimir's help.



Russia whooped the Dem's ass in an election?


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Woman says Franken groped, kissed her without consent in 2006
> 
> 
> A female radio news anchor said Thursday that Minnesota Democratic Sen. Al Franken groped and "forcibly kissed" her without her consent during an overseas USO tour in 2006, two years before Franken was elected to the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You knew exactly what you were doing," Tweeden wrote. "You forcibly kissed me without my consent, grabbed my breasts while I was sleeping and had someone take a photo of you doing it, knowing I would see it later, and be ashamed."



okey dokey - i stand corrected & he resigned.  sooooooooooooooo..........

do you believe the 20+ women who have accused donny of grabbing them, & worse?


----------



## Crepitus

BluesLegend said:


> Russia whooped the Dem's ass in an election?


Nope, the rEpublican's.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> That was a different conversation.  Someone said that Trump didn't celebrate Fathers Day, and I told them that he did by having his son interview him because he was UPSET WITH FOX'S REPORTING OF THE POLLS.  The next conversation was about how upset he looked when he got off Marine 1, which you jumped into.  Cherry picking between 2 different conversations and mixing them together isn't a way to win a debate.  And, like I said, it's not that I believe or have talked about the polls, I said that Trump is getting interviewed by his son because he's upset with the way FOX IS REPORTING THE POLLS.  Nothing in there about what I believe or don't about the polls.


no it wasn't it was this thread stop dodging just admit you forgot two post back that you mentioned those polls and move on


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> okey dokey - i stand corrected & he resigned.  sooooooooooooooo..........
> 
> do you believe the 20+ women who have accused donny of grabbing them, & worse?


That's you leftists acts we must believe the woman


----------



## pknopp

beagle9 said:


> Anyone say denied access ???? Nope.
> 
> Didn't come because the tickets weren't available, now why was this again ??? Wait let's go ask AOC.



Tickets were available. Those trolling could have got 10 million tickets but if you wanted to actually go you could still get your ticket.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nope I am not a Leftists antitrumper so snowflake you incel bitch I am not a snowflake.



still triggered?  

my god - your BP must be sky high!

lol....


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Translation four more years of meltdowns



we all will be looking fwd to yours with every passing day.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> no it wasn't it was this thread stop dodging just admit you forgot two post back that you mentioned those polls and move on



Not gonna happen Little Retarded Rebecca.  Why?  You are mixing in 2 different conversations.  And, like I said, I simply pointed out he was upset with the way FOX REPORTED THE POLLS, which is why he had his son interview him.  Nothing in there about how I did or didn't feel about them, or if I even believed them.   Matter of fact, I stopped listening to polling data somewhere back in the early 2000's.  But, keep up with the bullshit and delusions if that is what helps you sleep at night you pud pulling colon jousting rump ranger.


----------



## MarcATL

Mac-7 said:


> No
> 
> thats how you think but it does not reflect conservatives


Will you promise to leave this board for good if I can present to you a WHOPPING 10 self-proclaimed conservative posters on USMB expressing such sentiments?


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That's you leftists acts we must believe the woman



oh i see - you believe the one woman that accused franken - but not the 20+ that have accused donny.

got it.

#typical(R)hypocrite


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> not according to the po po who were there & said anybody that wanted in - was able to go in.    i'll believe them over a pic.
> 
> hellooooooooooooooooooo....................


Yes if they came to the gate .. but thousands left because they were blocked by rent a riot blm


----------



## Nostra

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> No


HILLARY IN AN ELECTORAL LANDSLIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nostra

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Clinton Vaults to a Double-Digit Lead, Boosted by Broad Disapproval of Trump (POLL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


Oops!


----------



## MarcATL

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump's speeches have pretty much been the same old same old since 2016.  He bitches about people he thinks are against him, tells everyone how great he is (without telling what he did that was so great), and then attacks whoever he thinks will get him political points.
> 
> Only problem is, nothing new has come from his speeches since he first started, and the world has vastly changed since then.


The crowd was a bit lackluster if you asked me. Methinks even them tire of his nonsense.


----------



## beagle9

g5000 said:


> After hearing Trumptards gloating and bragging that one million people had signed up for tickets to Trump's self-aggrandizing taxpayer-funded roadshow, Trump and his idiot followers deserve every kick to the nuts they get.
> 
> It is fucking hilarious that only about one-third of the venue was filled.
> 
> It should also scare the shit out of Trump, and it is pretty obvious it did.  His magical thinking doesn't work any more and it is starting to show, bigly.
> 
> Trump is nothing but a fat feeble punk who only attracts brain dead submissive losers.


Keep showing that view, because we all know that in any event there are areas where security is paramount. In these areas crowds aren't allowed to assemble to the point of secret service not being able to watch them behind the president with ease, otherwise while he is facing the other way. 

We do have security measures and protocol when ever events with high profile officials are dealing with large crowds in a venue like this.  Seats up above camera viewing ranges are generally looked at as a risk if allow these area's to become unstable behind the president.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Not gonna happen Little Retarded Rebecca.  Why?  You are mixing in 2 different conversations.  And, like I said, I simply pointed out he was upset with the way FOX REPORTED THE POLLS, which is why he had his son interview him.  Nothing in there about how I did or didn't feel about them, or if I even believed them.   Matter of fact, I stopped listening to polling data somewhere back in the early 2000's.  But, keep up with the bullshit and delusions if that is what helps you sleep at night you pud pulling colon jousting rump ranger.


Well, retard you were just busted for lying you don't look around you you believe the shit fed to you by the leftist controlled media. And on the morning of November 4 2020, you're going to realize how much of a fool you were played by the very media you love lol


----------



## beagle9

pknopp said:


> Tickets were available. Those trolling could have got 10 million tickets but if you wanted to actually go you could still get your ticket.


You don't know that. Of course you don't.


----------



## Nostra

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You can cherry pick whatever you want, Big Retard 1775, but the fact of the matter is she was projected to win with a slight majority and popular vote wise, she did.  Even in the individual state polls she was within the margin of error; they just happened to break the other way.  I'm not going to rehash the reality with you dipshits over and over.  Scream about polls all you want.  They said you were going to get your asses handed to you in 2018 and that's exactly what happened and you were all repeating the same dumb shit about imaginary Republican landslides leading up to that election too.  If you want to believe from now until November that there is some big polling conspiracy taking place go right ahead.  You'll be the one jumping off of a building on the night of the election, not me.  You were having a melt down yesterday over the underwhelming turn out of this rally, so I can only imagine how unhinged you'll be when he loses altogether just like the polling and fund raising all indicate he will.


*They said you were going to get your asses handed to you in 2018 and that's exactly what happened *

Avg pick ups in the House for a midterm.  Usually the incumbent party loses 2-3 seats in the Senate.  Republicans picked up 2.

Your BLUE WAVE sucked.


----------



## ABikerSailor

MarcATL said:


> The crowd was a bit lackluster if you asked me. Methinks even them tire of his nonsense.



You can only listen to the same old bullshit a couple of times before it becomes boring.  I started to get bored with Trump and his rallies about mid way through 2017, because they were all the same old same old.


----------



## Nostra

playtime said:


> hillary lost by only 75K votes in the swing states... that's all it took to get donny the electoral college.  hillary won 3,000,000 more votes so the polls were pretty accurate by the time of the election.


Hitlery's 3 million vote margin was all in KKKalifornia.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well, retard you were just busted for lying you don't look around you you believe the shit fed to you by the leftist controlled media. And on the morning of November 4 2020, you're going to realize how much of a fool you were played by the very media you love lol



Like I said, I wasn't saying that the polls were right or wrong, just said that Trump had to celebrate Father's Day by having his son interview him because he was upset WITH THE WAY THAT FOX (not me) REPORTED THE POLLS.  Reading comprehension isn't your strong suit is it you triggered little snowflake?


----------



## Nostra

playtime said:


> oh i see - you believe the one woman that accuse franken - but not the 20+ that have accused donny.
> 
> got it.
> 
> #typical(R)hypocrite


She had pics, Dummy.


----------



## Mac-7

MarcATL said:


> Will you promise to leave this board for good if I can present to you a WHOPPING 10 self-proclaimed conservative posters on USMB expressing such sentiments?


I think each side has said that in frustration

 ut conservatives do not form their opinions jus5 to be different from the other side


----------



## hadit

Flopper said:


> Biden doesn't hold rallies, first because he doesn't need to and second because he's not a carnival barker selling snail oil.


And third because he has no idea how to fire up a crowd.


----------



## ABikerSailor

For all you people who are saying that Franken groped the woman's breasts.............................

How in the hell do you manage to grope someone through a flack jacket?


----------



## progressive hunter

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .


----------



## MarcATL

Flopper said:


> There are very few people in the upper tier and if you look carefully, you will see that the mezzanine is not full either.  The fact that Trump cancelled the outside rally was to avoid the embarrassment of having a small crowd that he predicted would be huge with lots of entertainment.
> 
> It's been a bad week for the Rump.  First, the courts shoot him down in his attack on the DACA kids, then they dashed his hopes of massive firings of  LGBTQ Americans, followed by the court refusal to block the Bolton tell all book, and now the poor turnout for his opening campaign rally.  Gee, I feel so bad for the poor guy.


I certainly don't feel sorry for his bigoted ass. I'm in a celebratory mood over his recent trials.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> still triggered?
> 
> my god - your BP must be sky high!
> 
> lol....


my BP right now according to my smartwatch is 121 over 82
Pulse is 70 BPM  it averages daily from 115 over 75 to 122 over 86
temp. 97.8 average 5 too 6 hours of sleep every night 
And come Jan. 22 2021 President Trump will be starting his second term


----------



## MarcATL

progressive hunter said:


>


What kind of a turd gives credence to beanie man Timmuh?!??

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> nobody - because he didn't touch her.


So you're ok what Al did?


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> Hitlery's 3 million vote margin was all in KKKalifornia.


Trumps votes were in Texas

you can cherry pick any way you want.


----------



## ABikerSailor

progressive hunter said:


>



FOX might have had large ratings from the rally, but Trump can't hear the cheers of people watching him on the television.  He runs mainly on adoration and praise.  If he can't hear it, he doesn't feel it.

Maybe that is why he was so pissed when he got back to the WH.


----------



## beagle9

Crepitus said:


> Joe didn't have Vladimir's help.


Living in lala land eh ?? Well the Chinese are the newest kids in Town trying to disrupt the election, otherwise after they landed an invisible microbe on our shores to destroy Trump, so beware of their games. They own TikToc ya know, and AOC loves the Zoomers who attacked Trumps rally through TikToc organizing right ???....Enough said.


----------



## playtime

Nostra said:


> You tell me how many he limited it to.  He obviously wanted at least 4 people to show up cuz that is how many chairs are in the pic.......two are empty.
> 
> So it would seem Biden’s event was at 50% capacity with two in the audience.



the public wasn't invited.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Like I said, I wasn't saying that the polls were right or wrong, just said that Trump had to celebrate Father's Day by having his son interview him because he was upset WITH THE WAY THAT FOX (not me) REPORTED THE POLLS.  Reading comprehension isn't your strong suit is it you triggered little snowflake?


Nope stop lying you said you never mentioned anything about polls then you later said you don't believe the narrative of the media but yet you believe their polls so which is it retard?


----------



## MarcATL

Mac-7 said:


> I think each side has said that in frustration
> 
> ut conservatives do not form their opinions jus5 to be different from the other side


That's an impressive backtrack if I ever saw one.

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## Indeependent

I am not happy with Trump's personal insecurity.
I am thrilled with his Legislation and Executive Orders.


----------



## Crepitus

beagle9 said:


> Anyone say denied access ???? Nope.
> 
> Didn't come because the tickets weren't available, now why was this again ??? Wait let's go ask AOC.


Dude, they had a 19,000 seat arena and the registered almost a million folks, real or imaginary.  If they were gonna limit tickets they woulda stopped at capacity.

So your "reasoning" is bullshit.


----------



## pknopp

beagle9 said:


> You don't know that. Of course you don't.



 Of course I do. They sent tickets to all requests.


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Trumps votes were in Texas
> 
> you can cherry pick any way you want.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Nostra said:


> Hitlery's 3 million vote margin was all in KKKalifornia.


yep they keep trying to dodge that part
It's why leftists want to get rid of the electoral college


----------



## MarcATL

bear513 said:


> So you're ok what Al did?


Being as he didn't actually touch that woman, sure. It was just an adolescent thing to do. 

After all, he IS a comedian.


----------



## Nostra

playtime said:


> the public wasn't invited.


So? Couldn't fill 4 seats with reporters.


----------



## playtime

Nostra said:


> I have a photo of the event.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Run along, Kid.




empty upper tier...










still empty...........








* so so empty............. *


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> I know it’s not true ya big dummy.
> 
> The truth is that Trumps campaign lied about a million voters wanting to show up


That was Trump doing an Al Sharpton.
You know, "The Million Man March".


----------



## Nostra

MarcATL said:


> Being as he didn't actually touch that woman, sure. It was just an adolescent thing to do.
> 
> After all, he IS a comedian.


Choose the right career, get a pass on groping sleeping women, huh?


----------



## Nostra

playtime said:


> empty upper tier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still empty...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * so so empty............. *


Not the event we were discussing, Moron.

oops!


----------



## Indeependent

Nostra said:


> View attachment 353748


You realize that RWer knows he's full of shit.


----------



## MarcATL

Nostra said:


> Choose the right career, get a pass on groping sleeping women, huh?


I just stated that he didn't touch her. Pay attention!


----------



## Indeependent

Nostra said:


> Choose the right career, get a pass on groping sleeping women, huh?


Give MarcATL some credit, he spent 2 years here posting 4 word posts once a week.
He probably hired a White tutor to learn how to spell.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> Being as he didn't actually touch that woman, sure. It was just an adolescent thing to do.
> 
> After all, he IS a comedian.


Actually he kissed her against her will and she said he grabbed her breast


----------



## Nostra

Indeependent said:


> You realize that RWer knows he's full of shit.


So does everyone else.


----------



## beagle9

Crepitus said:


> Dude, they had a 19,000 seat arena and the registered almost a million folks, real or imaginary.  If they were gonna limit tickets they woulda stopped at capacity.
> 
> So your "reasoning" is bullshit.


So your saying that your queen AOC is full of it ???? Of course you are.


----------



## Indeependent

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How many people have seen al grab the tittes Franken?


We're sure the Cocaine Addict, Al Franken, never did anything that could be misconstrued as sexual assault.
In other news, all Congress Critters truly care about their constituents.


----------



## beagle9

pknopp said:


> Of course I do. They sent tickets to all requests.


You don't know that.


----------



## skye




----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Who is the person from the fire department who gave the number? Name the person and find out if he's an antitrumper



^^^ that's so pathetically sad.


----------



## Wyatt earp

MarcATL said:


> Being as he didn't actually touch that woman, sure. It was just an adolescent thing to do.
> 
> After all, he IS a comedian.



He was a US senator when he did it not a private citizen


----------



## hadit

Flopper said:


> Yes, a combination of all of the above.  Also, unlike 2016 a  lot of Trump people no longer find him new, refreshing, and different.  He is no longer the outsider looking in.  He is the face of government he held in such disdain in 2016.


AKA the power of the incumbent. Most times, even a relatively unpopular president gets re-elected specifically because he's a known quantity. The last two that failed were Bush, Sr and Carter. That's been a while.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Indeependent said:


> We're sure the Cocaine Addict, Al Franken, never did anything that could be misconstrued as sexual assault.
> In other news, all Congress Critters truly care about their constituents.


in the words of leftists everywhere we must believe the woman


----------



## playtime

Indeependent said:


> We're sure the Cocaine Addict, Al Franken, never did anything that could be misconstrued as sexual assault.
> In other news, all Congress Critters truly care about their constituents.



it was a pretty quick demand that he resign. 

& he did.

 donny, who admitted to grabbing women by the 'pussy' & 20+ accusations & he's still there.

(R) are hypocrites to the core.


----------



## pknopp

beagle9 said:


> You don't know that.



 If you want to believe that by sending out 800,000 to 1,000,000 tickets that Trump supporters couldn't get 19,000, we'll go ahead and believe that.









						UPDATE: Trump Oklahoma Rally Exceeds 800,000 Ticket Requests; Breaks Record by 10X
					

On Friday, over 200,000 tickets were requested for Trump's first MAGA Rally in Tulsa, OK since the COVID-19 lockdowns began. Today, that number has increased to over 800,000 tickets! In just two days, half a million people have requested to attend Trump's return to the campaign trail! More...




					welovetrump.com


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> That was Trump doing an Al Sharpton.
> You know, "The Million Man March".


Sharpton got closer


----------



## bigrebnc1775

hadit said:


> AKA the power of the incumbent. Most times, even a relatively unpopular president gets re-elected specifically because he's a known quantity. The last two that failed were Bush, Sr and Carter. That's been a while.


Bush failure was read my lips no new taxes 
Cater's failure being white with a bad economy of his own making.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> it was a pretty quick demand that he resign.
> 
> & he did.
> 
> donny, who admitted to grabbing women by the 'pussy' & 20+ accusations & he's still there.
> 
> (R) are hypocrites to the core.


IT'S what men do talk trash only incels wouldn't understand that.
Talking trash is not the same as actually doing it


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Sharpton got closer


To you?
I guess that's the problem when Trump voters have to wake up the next day to go to work.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Yes if they came to the gate .. but thousands left because they were blocked by rent a riot blm



cool story bro.  i saw little kids inside the venue... that kinda flies in the face of yer alternative facts.


----------



## playtime

Nostra said:


> Hitlery's 3 million vote margin was all in KKKalifornia.



^^^ fake news ^^^


----------



## Indeependent

playtime said:


> it was a pretty quick demand that he resign.
> 
> & he did.
> 
> donny, who admitted to grabbing women by the 'pussy' & 20+ accusations & he's still there.
> 
> (R) are hypocrites to the core.


*admitted*
Are you retarded?
Did you watch the snippet?
It was a stupid macho brag; you see, I think it was stupid.
The sad part is that there's a plethora of women who are anxious to be felt up by celebrities..just ask Mick Jagger.

And he's MAGA!


----------



## playtime

Nostra said:


> She had pics, Dummy.



i know donny & what he is & has been for 40 years.

summer zervos has phone records & her case is still active.


----------



## Indeependent

playtime said:


> cool story bro.  i saw little kids inside the venue... that kinda flies in the face of yer alternative facts.


I saw a news story last night...BLMers were there blocking the gate.
And if you touch one of them after they hit you, *you* go to jail, not *them*.


----------



## keepitreal

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone else notice that even though they handed out masks and hand sanitizer when they entered, very few of those inside are wearing masks?
> 
> Enclosed area, no wind circulation, lots of people chanting and screaming, spreading droplets and very few are wearing masks.  What could possibly go wrong?


What could possibly go wrong? hmmmm, nothing and people will want to know why?


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> my BP right now according to my smartwatch is 121 over 82
> Pulse is 70 BPM  it averages daily from 115 over 75 to 122 over 86
> temp. 97.8 average 5 too 6 hours of sleep every night
> And come Jan. 22 2021 President Trump will be starting his second term



suuuuuuuuuuuuureeeeeeeeeeeee...................


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> ^^^ that's so pathetically sad.


Well who was this representative from the fire department?


----------



## playtime

Indeependent said:


> *admitted*
> Are you retarded?
> Did you watch the snippet?
> It was a stupid macho brag; you see, I think it was stupid.
> The sad part is that there's a plethora of women who are anxious to be felt up by celebrities..just ask Mick Jagger.
> 
> And he's MAGA!



40 years of watching donny & hearing him on stern.   hearing him admit how he would go into the dressing rooms unannounced to 'inspect' teen girls from his pageant days - in various stages of undress - putting his finger in their mouths & some of the contestants verified he did that. 

so save it, groucho.


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> He was a US senator when he did it not a private citizen



no he wasn't.  he was a private citizen.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> suuuuuuuuuuuuureeeeeeeeeeeee...................


I'll take the data health from my smartwatch over the bullshit opinion of a Russian bot
Google fit has an excellent app FYI


----------



## playtime

Indeependent said:


> I saw a news story last night...BLMers were there blocking the gate.
> And if you touch one of them after they hit you, *you* go to jail, not *them*.



i believe the cops that said nobody was denied entry - that there was no blocking for any length of time.  i also believe the 3 AP journalists saying the same thing who were reporting on the ground


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I'll take the data health from my smartwatch over the bullshit opinion of a Russian bot
> Google fit has an excellent app FYI



you think i am a roooskie bot?

oh now that is just fantastic!


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> no he wasn't.  he was a private citizen.


If he was a private citizen, no one would of cared.

He had to step down, remember?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> you think i am a roooskie bot?
> 
> oh now that is just fantastic!


SUUUUUUUURE


----------



## Hutch Starskey

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL less then 100k showed up, what only 80 or 90k? Meanwhile Biden gets what 4 people at his rallies, Ya Trump sure is in trouble....


6,200...


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> If he was a private citizen, no one would of cared.
> 
> He had to step down, remember?



that's the rub & a lot of senators regret demanding his resignation.  he was a private citizen on a friggin USO tour doing stand up.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SUUUUUUUURE




FANTASTICSKI!


----------



## Nostra

playtime said:


> ^^^ fake news ^^^


^^^^Moron Troll^^^

Hillary KKKalifornia margin: 4,270,000





Nominee*Hillary Clinton*Donald TrumpPartyDemocraticRepublicanHome stateNew YorkNew YorkRunning mate*Tim Kaine*Mike PenceElectoral vote*55*0Popular vote*8,753,788*4,483,810









						2016 United States presidential election in California - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indeependent

playtime said:


> 40 years of watching donny & hearing him on stern.   hearing him admit how he would go into the dressing rooms unannounced to 'inspect' teen girls from his pageant days - in various stages of undress - putting his finger in their mouths & some of the contestants verified he did that.
> 
> so save it, groucho.


You mean like all of the divorced celebrities on America's Got Talent or all of the other "Talent" shows?
Ever wonder why most Hollywood marriages last less than 5 years?
Ever think about all of the Representatives who are away from their spouses for months at a time?
Like The Bachelor where 1 guy overtly has sex with 20 women?
Like The Bachelorette where 1 girl overtly has sex with 20 men?

Are you that naive?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> FANTASTICSKI!


only a Russian would use a K in fantastic


----------



## playtime

Indeependent said:


> You mean like all of the divorced celebrities on America's Got Talent or all of the other "Talent" shows?
> Ever wonder why most Hollywood marriages last less than 5 years?
> Ever think about all of the Representatives who are away from their spouses for months at a time?
> Like The Bachelor where 1 guy overtly has sex with 20 women?
> Like The Bachelorette where 1 girl overtly has sex with 20 men?
> 
> Are you that naive?



lol... you're flailing.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> only a Russian would use a K in fantastic



how dumb are you for fighting with a bot?  

 i'm not even real.


----------



## Indeependent

playtime said:


> lol... you're flailing.


I'm just posting reality.

All of the celebrities you love are sluts.


----------



## playtime

Indeependent said:


> I'm just posting reality.
> 
> All of the celebrities you love are sluts.



says the dude who has voted for & will vote for the manwhore of NYC.

haaaaaaaaaaaaa..........................................................

you are flailing & failing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only a Russian would use a K in fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how dumb are you for fighting with a bot?
> 
> i'm not even real.
Click to expand...

I'm not fighting just bringing attention so everyone else will see how a Russian bot acts on the internet.


----------



## Indeependent

playtime said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting reality.
> 
> All of the celebrities you love are sluts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says the dude who has voted for & will vote for the manwhore of NYC.
> 
> haaaaaaaaaaaaa..........................................................
> 
> you are flailing & failing.
Click to expand...

You better believe it!
I want a MAGA Statesman, not a Globalist.
I can also afford to pay American wages.


----------



## Indeependent

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only a Russian would use a K in fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how dumb are you for fighting with a bot?
> 
> i'm not even real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not fighting just bringing attention so everyone else will see how a Russian bot acts on the internet.
Click to expand...

I never met a Russian as dumb as Playtime.


----------



## MarcATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Actually he kissed her against her will and she said he grabbed her breast


Post the image of the woman in question.


----------



## Indeependent

MarcATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he kissed her against her will and she said he grabbed her breast
> 
> 
> 
> Post the image of the woman in question.
Click to expand...

You're really the *only person* on earth who hasn't seen the picture?


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only a Russian would use a K in fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how dumb are you for fighting with a bot?
> 
> i'm not even real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not fighting just bringing attention so everyone else will see how a Russian bot acts on the internet.
Click to expand...


----------



## NotYourBody

ru4outoo said:


> Were any of you there?  I was and there were more people then cnn or msnbc said there was.


6,200 inside the arena according to the Tulsa Fire Marshall, who gets paid to count how many people are going inside the arena. 

Tulsa Fire Department says there were less than 6,200 people at Trump's rally


----------



## Grumblenuts

Indeependent said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he kissed her against her will and she said he grabbed her breast
> 
> 
> 
> Post the image of the woman in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're really the *only person* on earth who hasn't seen the picture?
Click to expand...

A picture where "Actually he kissed her against her will and""he grabbed her breast"? 
Me neither.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Again.........................how in the hell can a person be groped through a flack jacket, a regular jacket, and a sweatshirt?  Here's the image......................


----------



## Nostra

NotYourBody said:


> ru4outoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were any of you there?  I was and there were more people then cnn or msnbc said there was.
> 
> 
> 
> 6,200 inside the arena according to the Tulsa Fire Marshall, who gets paid to count how many people are going inside the arena.
> 
> Tulsa Fire Department says there were less than 6,200 people at Trump's rally
Click to expand...

6,198 more than Crazy Joe's Coming Out Of The Basement Speech.


----------



## Nostra

ABikerSailor said:


> Again.........................how in the hell can a person be groped through a flack jacket, a regular jacket, and a sweatshirt?  Here's the image......................
> 
> View attachment 353812




So, if a woman has clothes on it is just fine to grab her tits.

Got it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Nostra said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again.........................how in the hell can a person be groped through a flack jacket, a regular jacket, and a sweatshirt?  Here's the image......................
> 
> View attachment 353812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if a woman has clothes on it is just fine to grab her tits.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


Never said that, you did.  I'm just wondering how in the hell you can grope someone through a flack jacket, a regular jacket, and a sweatshirt?  I guess you've never had to wear one, have you?


----------



## Crepitus

beagle9 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, they had a 19,000 seat arena and the registered almost a million folks, real or imaginary.  If they were gonna limit tickets they woulda stopped at capacity.
> 
> So your "reasoning" is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying that your queen AOC is full of it ???? Of course you are.
Click to expand...

Huh?

Is every tRumpling on the planet retarded?

Of course they are.


----------



## Grumblenuts

Nostra said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again.........................how in the hell can a person be groped through a flack jacket, a regular jacket, and a sweatshirt?  Here's the image......................
> 
> View attachment 353812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if a woman has clothes on it is just fine to grab her tits.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...

If that amounts to actual "grabbing" in your mind, then you must be a real SNOWFLAKE!

Got it.


----------



## Indeependent

Grumblenuts said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he kissed her against her will and she said he grabbed her breast
> 
> 
> 
> Post the image of the woman in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're really the *only person* on earth who hasn't seen the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A picture where "Actually he kissed her against her will and""he grabbed her breast"?
> Me neither.
Click to expand...

First of all, that's not what he asked for.
Second of all, even cocaine addicts aren't *that* stupid.


----------



## Nostra

ABikerSailor said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again.........................how in the hell can a person be groped through a flack jacket, a regular jacket, and a sweatshirt?  Here's the image......................
> 
> View attachment 353812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if a woman has clothes on it is just fine to grab her tits.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said that, you did.  I'm just wondering how in the hell you can grope someone through a flack jacket, a regular jacket, and a sweatshirt?  I guess you've never had to wear one, have you?
Click to expand...

Yes, you said exactly that.


----------



## beagle9

Crepitus said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, they had a 19,000 seat arena and the registered almost a million folks, real or imaginary.  If they were gonna limit tickets they woulda stopped at capacity.
> 
> So your "reasoning" is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying that your queen AOC is full of it ???? Of course you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Is every tRumpling on the planet retarded?
> 
> Of course they are.
Click to expand...

AOC congratulated the Zoomers for reserving tickets, and then not making good on them in order to disrupt the thing, so did it work or not ???? If it did, then is she gloating about it when she saw the empty seats in connection to her congrats ???


----------



## RetiredGySgt

ABikerSailor said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again.........................how in the hell can a person be groped through a flack jacket, a regular jacket, and a sweatshirt?  Here's the image......................
> 
> View attachment 353812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if a woman has clothes on it is just fine to grab her tits.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said that, you did.  I'm just wondering how in the hell you can grope someone through a flack jacket, a regular jacket, and a sweatshirt?  I guess you've never had to wear one, have you?
Click to expand...

Be specific now and tell us what the Navy would do if a sailor did that?


----------



## rightwinger

Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up


----------



## meaner gene

RetiredGySgt said:


> Be specific now and tell us what the Navy would do if a sailor did that?







This photo has always puzzled me.  It was staged, it was a joke, just like when Trump suggested injecting people with disinfectant. 
Sure it was dumb, but even the military wouldn't kick somebody out over a selfie that didn't even involve physical contact.  In the photo the shadows under his hands means he wasn't even touching the vest, which goes along with her staying asleep.

Here's her statement:  

_The tour wrapped and on Christmas Eve we began the 36-hour trip home to L.A. After 2 weeks of grueling travel and performing I was exhausted. When our C-17 cargo plane took off from Afghanistan I immediately fell asleep, even though I was still wearing my flak vest and Kevlar helmet.

It wasn’t until I was back in the US and looking through the CD of photos we were given by the photographer that I saw this one:_


----------



## meaner gene

rightwinger said:


> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up



Trump refuses to wear a mask because he thinks it makes him look like a loser.

Well this photo is worth 1000 words, and all of them  are spelled "loser"


----------



## Crepitus

beagle9 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, they had a 19,000 seat arena and the registered almost a million folks, real or imaginary.  If they were gonna limit tickets they woulda stopped at capacity.
> 
> So your "reasoning" is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying that your queen AOC is full of it ???? Of course you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Is every tRumpling on the planet retarded?
> 
> Of course they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AOC congratulated the Zoomers for reserving tickets, and then not making good on them in order to disrupt the thing, so did it work or not ???? If it did, then is she gloating about it when she saw the empty seats in connection to her congrats ???
Click to expand...

It worked in that the tRumplings thought they were popular.

They weren't.


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> In order to get tickets to the rally, one had to register.   Whether or not they actually attended their information is now owned by the Trump campaign.   Whatever they use that information for, it's still relevant.  Also, the seats were held open even if that party did not show up.


LOL

It was first come, first seated.

Only 6200 came.


----------



## Indeependent

meaner gene said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific now and tell us what the Navy would do if a sailor did that?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353833
> 
> This photo has always puzzled me.  It was staged, it was a joke, just like when Trump suggested injecting people with disinfectant.
> Sure it was dumb, but even the military wouldn't kick somebody out over a selfie that didn't even involve physical contact.  In the photo the shadows under his hands means he wasn't even touching the vest, which goes along with her staying asleep.
> 
> Here's her statement:
> 
> _The tour wrapped and on Christmas Eve we began the 36-hour trip home to L.A. After 2 weeks of grueling travel and performing I was exhausted. When our C-17 cargo plane took off from Afghanistan I immediately fell asleep, even though I was still wearing my flak vest and Kevlar helmet.
> 
> It wasn’t until I was back in the US and looking through the CD of photos we were given by the photographer that I saw this one:_
Click to expand...

The shadows show what!!!!????
He is clearly touching her breasts!


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific now and tell us what the Navy would do if a sailor did that?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353833
> 
> This photo has always puzzled me.  It was staged, it was a joke, just like when Trump suggested injecting people with disinfectant.
> Sure it was dumb, but even the military wouldn't kick somebody out over a selfie that didn't even involve physical contact.  In the photo the shadows under his hands means he wasn't even touching the vest, which goes along with her staying asleep.
> 
> Here's her statement:
> 
> _The tour wrapped and on Christmas Eve we began the 36-hour trip home to L.A. After 2 weeks of grueling travel and performing I was exhausted. When our C-17 cargo plane took off from Afghanistan I immediately fell asleep, even though I was still wearing my flak vest and Kevlar helmet.
> 
> It wasn’t until I was back in the US and looking through the CD of photos we were given by the photographer that I saw this one:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shadows show what!!!!????
> He is clearly touching her breasts!
Click to expand...

If he were touching her breasts, there wouldn't be shadows under his fingertips. It was still inappropriate, but he's not physically touching her there. It was just a goofy pose for the camera.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> rally was not sabotaged. the campaign however was trolled into crowing about fantastic demand for orange hate fests and fed garbage data. bon appétit, maggots.
> 
> 
> 
> Sabotaged then. Good that can be fixed, and it should be fixed. Enough of the corruption already.
Click to expand...


According to Pascale you are lying and totally wrong and totally disagree with you........ Sabotage only means Trump highly paid campaign team are inept.... Read what Pascale said about tick tock. 





__





						Pres. Trump's campaign rejects claims that TikTok, K-Pop fans sabotaged rally: 'Don't know what they're talking about'
					






					fox6now.com
				




Parscale continued: “Registering for a rally means you’ve RSVPed with a cellphone number and we constantly weed out bogus numbers, as we did with tens of thousands at the Tulsa rally, in calculating our possible attendee pool. These phony ticket requests never factor into our thinking. What makes this lame attempt at hacking our events even more foolish is the fact that every rally is general admission — entry is on a first-come-first-served basis and prior registration is not required.”


----------



## KoalaCorp

But it's OKAY for Trump to do things like this all the time?

Seems like a double standard to me.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific now and tell us what the Navy would do if a sailor did that?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353833
> 
> This photo has always puzzled me.  It was staged, it was a joke, just like when Trump suggested injecting people with disinfectant.
> Sure it was dumb, but even the military wouldn't kick somebody out over a selfie that didn't even involve physical contact.  In the photo the shadows under his hands means he wasn't even touching the vest, which goes along with her staying asleep.
> 
> Here's her statement:
> 
> _The tour wrapped and on Christmas Eve we began the 36-hour trip home to L.A. After 2 weeks of grueling travel and performing I was exhausted. When our C-17 cargo plane took off from Afghanistan I immediately fell asleep, even though I was still wearing my flak vest and Kevlar helmet.
> 
> It wasn’t until I was back in the US and looking through the CD of photos we were given by the photographer that I saw this one:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shadows show what!!!!????
> He is clearly touching her breasts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he were touching her breasts, there wouldn't be shadows under his fingertips. It was still inappropriate, but he's not physically touching her there. It was just a goofy pose for the camera.
Click to expand...

The shadows are partially under his fingers.
His right fingers are definitely touching her.
I suggest you visit your optometrist or psychiatrist.


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty desperate move by the left. You wonder how low politics will sink to, each day we seem to sink a little further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats have not yet begun to debase themselves in their attempts to wreck this country.....their Chinese allies will be front and center in that effort.
Click to expand...



Chinese allies? You are talking about Trump asking Xi to get himself reelected. It was well documented and did he bring his products back to be made in USA or still China?


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific now and tell us what the Navy would do if a sailor did that?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353833
> 
> This photo has always puzzled me.  It was staged, it was a joke, just like when Trump suggested injecting people with disinfectant.
> Sure it was dumb, but even the military wouldn't kick somebody out over a selfie that didn't even involve physical contact.  In the photo the shadows under his hands means he wasn't even touching the vest, which goes along with her staying asleep.
> 
> Here's her statement:
> 
> _The tour wrapped and on Christmas Eve we began the 36-hour trip home to L.A. After 2 weeks of grueling travel and performing I was exhausted. When our C-17 cargo plane took off from Afghanistan I immediately fell asleep, even though I was still wearing my flak vest and Kevlar helmet.
> 
> It wasn’t until I was back in the US and looking through the CD of photos we were given by the photographer that I saw this one:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shadows show what!!!!????
> He is clearly touching her breasts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he were touching her breasts, there wouldn't be shadows under his fingertips. It was still inappropriate, but he's not physically touching her there. It was just a goofy pose for the camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shadows are partially under his fingers.
> His right fingers are definitely touching her.
> I suggest you visit your optometrist or psychiatrist.
Click to expand...

Take your own advice; his fingers aren't touching her...


----------



## 2aguy

charwin95 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty desperate move by the left. You wonder how low politics will sink to, each day we seem to sink a little further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats have not yet begun to debase themselves in their attempts to wreck this country.....their Chinese allies will be front and center in that effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese allies? You are talking about Trump asking Xi to get himself reelected. It was well documented and did he bring his products back to be made in USA or still China?
Click to expand...



You do realize that the biden family made a fortune from the Chinese Government when biden's kid went to China, flying on Air Force 2 with his father, and came back with a 1.2 billion dollar deal...right?   The Chinese own joe biden and his family.

And going back to the 1990s, bill and hilary clinton sold classified technology to China for campaign donations.....that technology has now given them the weapons they are using to threaten the U.S. and our allies in the region....

Pretending Trump has the Chinese problem is all you have.......the truth, reality and facts show that the democrat party is now colluding with China.....openly even as they claim they worked with the Chinese government controlled Tik-Tok to attack the republican party this weekend....


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific now and tell us what the Navy would do if a sailor did that?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353833
> 
> This photo has always puzzled me.  It was staged, it was a joke, just like when Trump suggested injecting people with disinfectant.
> Sure it was dumb, but even the military wouldn't kick somebody out over a selfie that didn't even involve physical contact.  In the photo the shadows under his hands means he wasn't even touching the vest, which goes along with her staying asleep.
> 
> Here's her statement:
> 
> _The tour wrapped and on Christmas Eve we began the 36-hour trip home to L.A. After 2 weeks of grueling travel and performing I was exhausted. When our C-17 cargo plane took off from Afghanistan I immediately fell asleep, even though I was still wearing my flak vest and Kevlar helmet.
> 
> It wasn’t until I was back in the US and looking through the CD of photos we were given by the photographer that I saw this one:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shadows show what!!!!????
> He is clearly touching her breasts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he were touching her breasts, there wouldn't be shadows under his fingertips. It was still inappropriate, but he's not physically touching her there. It was just a goofy pose for the camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shadows are partially under his fingers.
> His right fingers are definitely touching her.
> I suggest you visit your optometrist or psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your own advice; his fingers aren't touching her...
Click to expand...

You are either retarded or blind.
I just put my 5 fingers on my desk and formed the same shadows.
I know I needed a really high IQ to do that, but give it a shot.


----------



## g5000




----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes like this.
> 
> They advise him one way. He believes he knows better and does his own thing.
> 
> It blows up on him and he blames the advisors.
> 
> 
> 
> You might be right, but the only reason his advisors tell him the way that they want him to adhere to those attempting to destroy him, is because they are telling him the old appeasement way that was used by his formers as the best way to be, and then he ends up looking weak because of it.
> 
> No Trump is a bull in the China shop, and that's great in two different ways. MAGA.
Click to expand...


So Trump advisors told him to say...

1. Trump said at his Tulsa rally. Slow down CV testing... Today his goons are very busy defending this moron. Even fox & Friends blasted Trump.
2. Trade Wars. US are the biggest losers.

3. Fight via tweets with mayors and governors.
4. Use racist remarks against Asian Americans.... Kung flu.
5. Incite violence against his own people.
6. Etc etc etc etc


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty desperate move by the left. You wonder how low politics will sink to, each day we seem to sink a little further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats have not yet begun to debase themselves in their attempts to wreck this country.....their Chinese allies will be front and center in that effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese allies? You are talking about Trump asking Xi to get himself reelected. It was well documented and did he bring his products back to be made in USA or still China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the biden family made a fortune from the Chinese Government when biden's kid went to China, flying on Air Force 2 with his father, and came back with a 1.2 billion dollar deal...right?   The Chinese own joe biden and his family.
> 
> And going back to the 1990s, bill and hilary clinton sold classified technology to China for campaign donations.....that technology has now given them the weapons they are using to threaten the U.S. and our allies in the region....
> 
> Pretending Trump has the Chinese problem is all you have.......the truth, reality and facts show that the democrat party is now colluding with China.....openly even as they claim they worked with the Chinese government controlled Tik-Tok to attack the republican party this weekend....
Click to expand...


Oh! the China Biden connection. My friend 2aguy. If you are talking to beagle, Nostra, Morrison, jgalt or jc .... etc etc etc That is very believable. You are talking to charwin 

Lots of you gullibles even posted on several threads Biden stole or laundered $billions from Ukraine...  so far not a single iota of proof has been provided.... 

Kindly show me a link where you got that information. Biden family earned fortune from China $1.2 billion.

1990 Bill and Hillary sold classified information to China for campaign donations. Link?? 

You have no proof that democrats are colluding with a China and tick tock... Read my previous post with link that Pascale totally disagreed with you and you are lying.

We have proof that Trump has Chinese connection to help him get re-elected. We also have proof Trump is  licking Putin boots his lover. Bring home jobs when hypocrites Trump are made overseas..... Supporters like you all of those are disgustingly acceptable .


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> The democrat party claims to have used Tik-Tok to sabotage Trump.....
> 
> Tik-Tok is a Chinese based group....right?
> 
> The democrat party is owned by china...since their Presidential candidate and his family are up to their necks in Chinese money.  Don't forget, the clintons sold China our high tech secrets in the 1990s and today, the Chinese have weapons based on that tech pointed at the United States and our allies......
> 
> The democrat madness has to be stopped.



These topic has nothing to do with Trump crowd.


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty desperate move by the left. You wonder how low politics will sink to, each day we seem to sink a little further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats have not yet begun to debase themselves in their attempts to wreck this country.....their Chinese allies will be front and center in that effort.
Click to expand...


After seeing the crowd yesterday at Tulsa rally... I understand trump supporters are getting scared.
Coming out with all these excuses and blames tick tock..... NAH!


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corrupt? Lol
> 
> It was trolling. Something Trump thinks is presidential.
> 
> Nobody was denied access. They just didn't come.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone say denied access ???? Nope.
> 
> Didn't come because the tickets weren't available, now why was this again ??? Wait let's go ask AOC.
Click to expand...


Beagle.... BOK arena capacity is 19,199 they  could have stop issuing ticket at that number. If there are people still outside they could have taken them in with or without tickets....... You are saying 980,801 was issued to saboteurs without  the knowledge of Pascale.  That’s very silly.

There was no record they received one million reserved tickets. That was just the expected, estimates and bragged by Trump campaign team. 
People just didn’t showed up. Period.


----------



## Arresmillao

2aguy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty desperate move by the left. You wonder how low politics will sink to, each day we seem to sink a little further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats have not yet begun to debase themselves in their attempts to wreck this country.....their Chinese allies will be front and center in that effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese allies? You are talking about Trump asking Xi to get himself reelected. It was well documented and did he bring his products back to be made in USA or still China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the biden family made a fortune from the Chinese Government when biden's kid went to China, flying on Air Force 2 with his father, and came back with a 1.2 billion dollar deal...right?   The Chinese own joe biden and his family.
> 
> And going back to the 1990s, bill and hilary clinton sold classified technology to China for campaign donations.....that technology has now given them the weapons they are using to threaten the U.S. and our allies in the region....
> 
> Pretending Trump has the Chinese problem is all you have.......the truth, reality and facts show that the democrat party is now colluding with China.....openly even as they claim they worked with the Chinese government controlled Tik-Tok to attack the republican party this weekend....
Click to expand...



*Also, Biden's family conspired to control the trade of fortune cookies with high level chinese government officials, Biden's son is in the board of the largest conglomerate of fortune cookie producers, that's why trump was forced to extort president XI for help with dirt on Biden, and that's totally fair...*


----------



## g5000

In case if anyone has been wondering if Eric Trump is as credulous and stupid as his father:


----------



## Grumblenuts

Indeependent said:


> I just put my 5 fingers on my desk and formed the same shadows.


While grabbing your own tit..?


----------



## Mac-7

MarcATL said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each side has said that in frustration
> 
> ut conservatives do not form their opinions jus5 to be different from the other side
> 
> 
> 
> That's an impressive backtrack if I ever saw one.
> 
> #LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC
Click to expand...

I guess in your world, aka lib la la land, there can never be common ground on any issue

in your simple world its only libs good, conservatives bad

with nothing in between and no shades of gray allowed

but I dont see the world the way you do

as for your current claim to fame I think both sides are a little frustrated by the stalemate and loathe to agree on anything

I make up my mind based on the issues and in theory its possible that we might agree on something someday

Oh well, back to the trench warefare


----------



## playtime

meaner gene said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> View attachment 353836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump refuses to wear a mask because he thinks it makes him look like a loser.
> 
> Well this photo is worth 1000 words, and all of them  are spelled "loser"
Click to expand...


.... makes him look like a loser who is afraid a mask  will smear his *clown makeup.*


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> rally was not sabotaged. the campaign however was trolled into crowing about fantastic demand for orange hate fests and fed garbage data. bon appétit, maggots.
> 
> 
> 
> Sabotaged then. Good that can be fixed, and it should be fixed. Enough of the corruption already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Pascale you are lying and totally wrong and totally disagree with you........ Sabotage only means Trump highly paid campaign team are inept.... Read what Pascale said about tick tock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pres. Trump's campaign rejects claims that TikTok, K-Pop fans sabotaged rally: 'Don't know what they're talking about'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox6now.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parscale continued: “Registering for a rally means you’ve RSVPed with a cellphone number and we constantly weed out bogus numbers, as we did with tens of thousands at the Tulsa rally, in calculating our possible attendee pool. These phony ticket requests never factor into our thinking. What makes this lame attempt at hacking our events even more foolish is the fact that every rally is general admission — entry is on a first-come-first-served basis and prior registration is not required.”
Click to expand...

Hmmm, interesting, so why the gloating by AOC ??? Is she lying and fabricating bullcrap to hurt Trump or to send people on goose chases ???


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he kissed her against her will and she said he grabbed her breast
> 
> 
> 
> Post the image of the woman in question.
Click to expand...

Link posted a couple pages back


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes like this.
> 
> They advise him one way. He believes he knows better and does his own thing.
> 
> It blows up on him and he blames the advisors.
> 
> 
> 
> You might be right, but the only reason his advisors tell him the way that they want him to adhere to those attempting to destroy him, is because they are telling him the old appeasement way that was used by his formers as the best way to be, and then he ends up looking weak because of it.
> 
> No Trump is a bull in the China shop, and that's great in two different ways. MAGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump advisors told him to say...
> 
> 1. Trump said at his Tulsa rally. Slow down CV testing... Today his goons are very busy defending this moron. Even fox & Friends blasted Trump.
> 2. Trade Wars. US are the biggest losers.
> 
> 3. Fight via tweets with mayors and governors.
> 4. Use racist remarks against Asian Americans.... Kung flu.
> 5. Incite violence against his own people.
> 6. Etc etc etc etc
Click to expand...

You attacking this American President shows that you are an anti-American radical just like the rest of your buddies here. The agendas are well known now, and your constant attacking a U.S. president shows exactly who you all are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Grumblenuts said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he kissed her against her will and she said he grabbed her breast
> 
> 
> 
> Post the image of the woman in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're really the *only person* on earth who hasn't seen the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A picture where "Actually he kissed her against her will and""he grabbed her breast"?
> Me neither.
Click to expand...

I thought you incel type were supposed to believe the woman


----------



## L.K.Eder

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> rally was not sabotaged. the campaign however was trolled into crowing about fantastic demand for orange hate fests and fed garbage data. bon appétit, maggots.
> 
> 
> 
> Sabotaged then. Good that can be fixed, and it should be fixed. Enough of the corruption already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Pascale you are lying and totally wrong and totally disagree with you........ Sabotage only means Trump highly paid campaign team are inept.... Read what Pascale said about tick tock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pres. Trump's campaign rejects claims that TikTok, K-Pop fans sabotaged rally: 'Don't know what they're talking about'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox6now.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parscale continued: “Registering for a rally means you’ve RSVPed with a cellphone number and we constantly weed out bogus numbers, as we did with tens of thousands at the Tulsa rally, in calculating our possible attendee pool. These phony ticket requests never factor into our thinking. What makes this lame attempt at hacking our events even more foolish is the fact that every rally is general admission — entry is on a first-come-first-served basis and prior registration is not required.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, interesting, so why the gloating by AOC ??? Is she lying and fabricating bullcrap to hurt Trump or to send people on goose chases ???
Click to expand...

this is what AOC posted:

"Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok who flooded the Trump campaign w/ fake ticket reservations & tricked you into believing a million people wanted your white supremacist open mic enough to pack an arena during COVID"

she gloats about tricking the trump campaign into believing a million people wanted to come. 

this is not hard to understand. why can't you? it has been explained to you multiple times.

no one who wanted to go to the rally was kept from doing that. derp


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834



In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.


----------



## JimBowie1958

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
Click to expand...

There were about 13k there. 
Biden  couldnt draw thousand if he gave out free BJs, you stupid moron.


----------



## candycorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were about 13k there.
> Biden  couldnt draw thousand if he gave out free BJs, you stupid moron.
Click to expand...

The blob's family didn't even show up.
The fire marshal said it was less than 10,000.  Pink sold it out in 5 minutes.  LOL


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
Click to expand...

To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.

Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
Click to expand...


I heard those excerpts.  I wasn't aware of the ramp act.  I would like to see the blob do some push ups though.  He'd be more red than orange.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Meanwhile, Joe Biden big event in Philadelphia...


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard those excerpts.  I wasn't aware of the ramp act.  I would like to see the blob do some push ups though.  He'd be more red than orange.
Click to expand...

Trump explained he walked down the ramp so slowly because he was tired from saluting so much and had sunburn.

No Lie.


----------



## Claudette

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Low attendance?? Looks pretty well packed to me. Way more than appear for Biden. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What appearances has Biden made?
Click to expand...


From what I've read hardly anyone shows when he makes an appearance. I could be wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## Grumblenuts

That's settled then. Both suck. Donkey dicks. Hugely.


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard those excerpts.  I wasn't aware of the ramp act.  I would like to see the blob do some push ups though.  He'd be more red than orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump explained he walked down the ramp so slowly because he was tired from saluting so much and had sunburn.
> 
> No Lie.
Click to expand...


Funny, no other President has had a hard time saluting.


----------



## Redfish

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> first of all COPD is not "A" disease, it is a category of diseases including emphysema, lung cancer,  bronchitis,  and several other lung diseases.  Secondly it has many causes,  smoking, chemicals, bacteria, viruses, et. al.
> 
> the point is that a mask will not prevent it or prevent you from spreading it.   Remember the best masks have a .3 micron filter, a virus cell is .0125 microns, it can only be seen using an electron microscope.   Cloth masks and bandanas are worthless and in fact may cause lung bacterial infections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry that you have just enough education on that topic to be a moron!
Click to expand...



everything I said has also been said by OSHA safety experts.  Facts are facts, like them or not.   But if rebreathing your own CO2 makes you feel safe, by all means do it.


----------



## Redfish

OldLady said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a significant number of Trump supporters stayed away because they believed the pandemic is real – and not a ‘hoax’ – then what other Trump lies are they not buying into.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, based on the conversations here, I thought all Trump supporters were with him that Covid is an overblown "hoax," nothing to worry about, etc., meaning that Trump's response to the pandemic would not bother them in the least.
> But I think last night proved they do take Covid seriously, and that therefore some of them MAY have actually been displeased with Trump's management of the Germ.
> There is hope for them yet.
Click to expand...



LOL,  you know who else takes is seriously?  The Chinese, thats why they released it on the world to save their own economy, which was crashing because the USA finally has a president who understands how to put this country first.

But you are free to self quarantine for the rest of your life,  I choose not to.  Its called freedom.


----------



## Redfish

Rye Catcher said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, but you condone the hate and fear rhetoric from the dems and their media butt kissers?   Trump is merely responding with the same kind of words.   Our country is very divided right now, full of hate and violence.   Most stirred up by the left who see their corruption being revealed by Trump, they also fear that this is their last chance to turn this country left,  They know that when Trump wins in November, they are done and will never again control the government, that is the reason for their vile rhetoric and condoning of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not condone violence, nor do I fear black or brown people.  You have been told to believe the MSM (ABC, CBS, NBC; NYT, Wash Post, etc.) are ass kissers?  I suppose that appears to those like you who support Donald Trump when exposed to the truth.  DJT is corrupt, he is a narcissistic megalomaniac, unfit to be President of the United States.
> 
> The evidence to this is enormous, he is:
> 
> deceitful,
> a hypocrite,
> entitled,
> greedy,
> corrupt,
> a racist,
> slanderous,
> blaming,
> manipulative,
> cruel,
> lacks integrity,
> manipulation
> self serving,
> secretive,
> cowardice,
> childish,
> predatory,
> a misogynist
> And of course devoid of empathy.
Click to expand...



then I suggest that you vote for old senile corrupt incompetent Biden,  but remember my vote will cancel yours, so why bother.


----------



## Redfish

playtime said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> masks don't work, winger.   the very best masks have a .3 micron filter, the virus is .0125 microns, even you should be able to understand why that doesn't work.
> 
> But old senile Joe sleeps with his mask on and re-cycles his CO2.  Might be why his brain no longer functions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masks alone, no.  but combine wearing one WITH distancing & WITH washing yer hands sure is helping.  until there's a vaccine, WITHOUT clorox & sunshine, then that's the way to deal with it & not be stuuuuuuuuupid in thinking you're safer without all that.
Click to expand...



bullshit.  If masks work, why social distance?   If social distance works, why masks?   Washing hands is always good and helps keep you from catching anything.   this virus is running its course, it is almost history already.   But you are free to hibernate and rebreath your own CO2 if it makes you feel safe.   I intend to live my life with caution but not fear.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
Click to expand...



He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard those excerpts.  I wasn't aware of the ramp act.  I would like to see the blob do some push ups though.  He'd be more red than orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump explained he walked down the ramp so slowly because he was tired from saluting so much and had sunburn.
> 
> No Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, no other President has had a hard time saluting.
Click to expand...


Trump says he had to salute 600 times and it affected his ramp walking ability.

At least he didn't bring up Bone Spurs


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
Click to expand...


Joke was on him
He came across as an over sensitive cry baby. 
Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
Click to expand...



the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard those excerpts.  I wasn't aware of the ramp act.  I would like to see the blob do some push ups though.  He'd be more red than orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump explained he walked down the ramp so slowly because he was tired from saluting so much and had sunburn.
> 
> No Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, no other President has had a hard time saluting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump says he had to salute 600 times and it affected his ramp walking ability.
> 
> At least he didn't bring up Bone Spurs
Click to expand...



Biden  "I am running for the senate"   "its great to be in Wisconsin"  (said in New Hampshire).


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
Click to expand...

Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it

Look at Biden!   He is old and senile

<sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.


----------



## Nostra

Meanwhile, on the other side of the aisle....


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard those excerpts.  I wasn't aware of the ramp act.  I would like to see the blob do some push ups though.  He'd be more red than orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump explained he walked down the ramp so slowly because he was tired from saluting so much and had sunburn.
> 
> No Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, no other President has had a hard time saluting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump says he had to salute 600 times and it affected his ramp walking ability.
> 
> At least he didn't bring up Bone Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden  "I am running for the senate"   "its great to be in Wisconsin"  (said in New Hampshire).
Click to expand...

Have I ever explained “glass houses“ to you?

George Washington captured airports
We need to investigate injecting disinfectants
Why don’t we try nuking hurricanes?
Windmills cause cancer
Vaccines cause autism
Why don’t I just draw on this map with a Sharpie?

Is Trump senile or just incredibly stupid?


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> Meanwhile, on the other side of the aisle....



Wow
You have to go back 40 years to find a Biden lie  
I can go to YESTERDAY with Trump


----------



## joaquinmiller

g5000 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody take the time to Google the date?  When I sign up for event I want to attend, I don't do an Internet search on the date to see what else is happening.  Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a core requirement  of any politician's handlers to make sure these kind of embarrassments don't happen.
> 
> The Trump Administration is a never-ending circus with a feeble orange clown directing the show.
Click to expand...


Trump's staff knew the day/date - he has issued Juneteenth proclamations more than once as President.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Redfish said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, but you condone the hate and fear rhetoric from the dems and their media butt kissers?   Trump is merely responding with the same kind of words.   Our country is very divided right now, full of hate and violence.   Most stirred up by the left who see their corruption being revealed by Trump, they also fear that this is their last chance to turn this country left,  They know that when Trump wins in November, they are done and will never again control the government, that is the reason for their vile rhetoric and condoning of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not condone violence, nor do I fear black or brown people.  You have been told to believe the MSM (ABC, CBS, NBC; NYT, Wash Post, etc.) are ass kissers?  I suppose that appears to those like you who support Donald Trump when exposed to the truth.  DJT is corrupt, he is a narcissistic megalomaniac, unfit to be President of the United States.
> 
> The evidence to this is enormous, he is:
> 
> deceitful,
> a hypocrite,
> entitled,
> greedy,
> corrupt,
> a racist,
> slanderous,
> blaming,
> manipulative,
> cruel,
> lacks integrity,
> manipulation
> self serving,
> secretive,
> cowardice,
> childish,
> predatory,
> a misogynist
> And of course devoid of empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then I suggest that you vote for old senile corrupt incompetent Biden,  but remember my vote will cancel yours, so why bother.
Click to expand...


Since you don't live in California your vote will not cancel mine.  You assassination of Joe Biden's character and mental health is noted.  You have no evidence that he is either corrupt or incompetent; unlike Trump, whose Personality Disorders have been illuminated a dozen or more times on this message board, and many more times if you were in touch with reality; his abuse of power is a consequence of megalomania.


----------



## bravoactual

The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Piece of Orange Shit at best drew *32.6%* of the expected *19,000* that would filled the arena.

As much another member is desperate to try laugh. Mr. Biden's meager turn out, he is in fact failing.

According to lying Orange Shit Stain "*We gave away 1,000,000 Tickets*". 

Of those "*1,000,000 Tickets*", only *6,200* were ever used.

Fuck Wad 45 was punked, gut punched by a TicToc and a South Korean Boy Band.  

Fuck the Fucking Fuck Wad 45.

Fuck the Fucking Fuck Wad Follower of 45.


----------



## g5000

joaquinmiller said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody take the time to Google the date?  When I sign up for event I want to attend, I don't do an Internet search on the date to see what else is happening.  Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a core requirement  of any politician's handlers to make sure these kind of embarrassments don't happen.
> 
> The Trump Administration is a never-ending circus with a feeble orange clown directing the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's staff knew the day/date - he has issued Juneteenth proclamations more than once as President.
Click to expand...

He has issued Juneteenth proclamations every year of his presidency.


----------



## easyt65

How many people can Biden fit in his Bunker?


----------



## easyt65

bravoactual said:


> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Piece of Orange Shit at best drew *32.6%* of the expected *19,000* that would filled the arena.
> 
> As much another member is desperate to try laugh. Mr. Biden's meager turn out, he is in fact failing.
> 
> According to lying Orange Shit Stain "*We gave away 1,000,000 Tickets*".
> 
> Of those "*1,000,000 Tickets*", only *6,200* were ever used.
> 
> Fuck Wad 45 was punked, gut punched by a TicToc and a South Korean Boy Band.
> 
> Fuck the Fucking Fuck Wad 45.
> 
> Fuck the Fucking Fuck Wad Follower of 45.


He drew at least 1,000% more than Joe could fit in his basement bunker.


----------



## easyt65

It is beyond comical that the DNC's best option for Biden to have a chance at beating president Trump is to stash him in the basement of his house....KEEP him there...DON'T let him speak to anyone / address the public except to prove to people he is still alive, then walk him up to a debate stage like 'Weekend At Bernies', and pray to God he somehow makes it through those without having a campaign-ending self-inflicted gaffe-incident...

.


----------



## easyt65

Joe Biden's 'Debate' outfit:
1 'Lemon Juice-powered Brain Enhancer' 
helmet to help him focus and be smarter 
for short periods of time...


----------



## Rye Catcher

easyt65 said:


> Joe Biden's 'Debate' outfit:
> 1 'Lemon Juice-powered Brain Enhancer'
> helmet to help him focus and be smarter
> for short periods of time...



Panic ^^^ in the words of Easy65; this man-child has soiled his pants as more and more of Trump's former supporters abandoned The President.   I think the final straw which made Easy65 order Depends from Amazon Prime was when the Judge told the world that Bolton's Book, 

*The Room Where It Happened: A White House Memoir*

has been released to the world.  

For those who want to buy and read Bolton's Book, they might also want to buy and read this book which supports Mr. Bolton's assessment of trump.


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes like this.
> 
> They advise him one way. He believes he knows better and does his own thing.
> 
> It blows up on him and he blames the advisors.
> 
> 
> 
> You might be right, but the only reason his advisors tell him the way that they want him to adhere to those attempting to destroy him, is because they are telling him the old appeasement way that was used by his formers as the best way to be, and then he ends up looking weak because of it.
> 
> No Trump is a bull in the China shop, and that's great in two different ways. MAGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump advisors told him to say...
> 
> 1. Trump said at his Tulsa rally. Slow down CV testing... Today his goons are very busy defending this moron. Even fox & Friends blasted Trump.
> 2. Trade Wars. US are the biggest losers.
> 
> 3. Fight via tweets with mayors and governors.
> 4. Use racist remarks against Asian Americans.... Kung flu.
> 5. Incite violence against his own people.
> 6. Etc etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You attacking this American President shows that you are an anti-American radical just like the rest of your buddies here. The agendas are well known now, and your constant attacking a U.S. president shows exactly who you all are.
Click to expand...


From you...... Attacking this American president. Making me anti American.

That is so silly. This president is nothing but unfit, incompetent,  dumb and ignorant president. who doesn’t give a shit except his ego........  


Look at handling of the Coronavirus crisis. Does he it look like he cares? 


You purposely ignored that he incite violence against his own people, insult and threatened people and lie like hell. Most important he is RACIST moron. 

There is an anti racism demonstrations going on all over the country and other countries around the world.... here comes this MORON comfortably using racist insults against Asian Americans ...... Kung Flu.


At the same time we like it because he proved himself that he is a racist DOG SHIT.


----------



## easyt65

Rye Catcher said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's 'Debate' outfit:
> 1 'Lemon Juice-powered Brain Enhancer'
> helmet to help him focus and be smarter
> for short periods of time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panic ^^^ in the words of Easy65; this man-child has soiled his pants as more and more of Trump's former supporters abandoned The President.   I think the final straw which made Easy65 order Depends from Amazon Prime was when the Judge told the world that Bolton's Book,
> 
> *The Room Where It Happened: A White House Memoir*
> 
> has been released to the world.
> 
> For those who want to buy and read Bolton's Book, they might also want to buy and read this book which supports Mr. Bolton's assessment of trump.
> 
> View attachment 354095
Click to expand...


Rye, please do  not try to talk FOR ME - much like Biden, it is all you can do to try to coherently put 2 sentences together without babbling when trying to speak for yourself.  

When you try to talk for me you end up looking more stupid than you usually do. 

The main point of this thread is to point out the obvious - that even the MSM has no option but to acknowledge that Biden is not only morally, ethically, and criminally fractured but is mentally unstable as well. 

The poor man is treated like *Punxsutawney* *phil**, *the ground hog from the movie 'Groundhog Day'. 





They keep him in an underground bunker, they only let him out into the light for a few minutes every now and then, they try not to take him out unless it's absolutely necessary because they are worried he will 'see his shadow'...aka engage in another devastating gaffe ('You ain't black').

His early stage of dementia is unmistakable despite snowflake denial.   

It's like trying to push a dead horse across a finish line. 

As I said, it is sad that the DNC's best hope for him to win is to keep him hidden away from the world. 

This ploy is also damaging. If they only let him out to debate Trump the President will destroy him. 

.


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> rally was not sabotaged. the campaign however was trolled into crowing about fantastic demand for orange hate fests and fed garbage data. bon appétit, maggots.
> 
> 
> 
> Sabotaged then. Good that can be fixed, and it should be fixed. Enough of the corruption already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Pascale you are lying and totally wrong and totally disagree with you........ Sabotage only means Trump highly paid campaign team are inept.... Read what Pascale said about tick tock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pres. Trump's campaign rejects claims that TikTok, K-Pop fans sabotaged rally: 'Don't know what they're talking about'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox6now.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parscale continued: “Registering for a rally means you’ve RSVPed with a cellphone number and we constantly weed out bogus numbers, as we did with tens of thousands at the Tulsa rally, in calculating our possible attendee pool. These phony ticket requests never factor into our thinking. What makes this lame attempt at hacking our events even more foolish is the fact that every rally is general admission — entry is on a first-come-first-served basis and prior registration is not required.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, interesting, so why the gloating by AOC ??? Is she lying and fabricating bullcrap to hurt Trump or to send people on goose chases ???
Click to expand...



AOC fabricating bullcrap. How many times did she do that? COMPARED to Trump fabricating bullcrap tweeting conspiracies GARBAGE. . 

He just accused Obama of treason for spying his campaign without any evidence. Trump accused the Clintons killed Jeffrey Epstein. That’s just 2 of so many many that your god fabricated bullcrap.



Why/What do you support a president this bad worst ever that seats in that office? What do you get from it?


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
Click to expand...


but he was bigley macho & tremendous like nobody has ever seen when he pitched that glass like a petulant man baby.


----------



## Rye Catcher

easyt65 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's 'Debate' outfit:
> 1 'Lemon Juice-powered Brain Enhancer'
> helmet to help him focus and be smarter
> for short periods of time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panic ^^^ in the words of Easy65; this man-child has soiled his pants as more and more of Trump's former supporters abandoned The President.   I think the final straw which made Easy65 order Depends from Amazon Prime was when the Judge told the world that Bolton's Book,
> 
> *The Room Where It Happened: A White House Memoir*
> 
> has been released to the world.
> 
> For those who want to buy and read Bolton's Book, they might also want to buy and read this book which supports Mr. Bolton's assessment of trump.
> 
> View attachment 354095
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye, please do  not try to talk FOR ME - much like Biden, it is all you can do to try to coherently put 2 sentences together without babbling when trying to speak for yourself.
> 
> When you try to talk for me you end up looking more stupid than you usually do.
> 
> The main point of this thread is to point out the obvious - that even the MSM has no option but to acknowledge that Biden is not only morally, ethically, and criminally fractured but is mentally unstable as well.
> 
> The poor man is treated like *Punxsutawney* *phil**, *the ground hog from the movie 'Groundhog Day'.
> 
> View attachment 354150
> 
> They keep him in an underground bunker, they only let him out into the light for a few minutes every now and then, they try not to take him out unless it's absolutely necessary because they are worried he will 'see his shadow'...aka engage in another devastating gaffe ('You ain't black').
> 
> His early stage of dementia is unmistakable despite snowflake denial.
> 
> It's like trying to push a dead horse across a finish line.
> 
> As I said, it is sad that the DNC's best hope for him to win is to keep him hidden away from the world.
> 
> This ploy is also damaging. If they only let him out to debate Trump the President will destroy him.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


LOL, an enormous amount of words to compose an IDIOT-GRAM wrapped in an ad hominem.  You're not bright enough to understand that Donald Trump is a danger to the United States.  Not only is he mentally unfit to occupy the office of president***, he should never be trusted to occupy any office of trust.  That you attack the Characters of every Democrat, and cannot defend Trump's lies, missteps (how's his love affair with Kim going?  Kim is still building a nuclear N. Korea while burning down a connection with S, Korea!) his blatant hypocrisy: his flips and flops on issues; his inabilities as outlined in Bolton's Book, his childish rhetoric embellished with hyperbole and countless lies meant to mislead the public are self evident.

***Books: The Dangerous Case of Donald Trump: 27 Psychiatrists and Mental Health Experts Assess a President

From the LINK:


In _The Dangerous Case of Donald Trump_, a book published in October 2017, 27 psychiatrists and others point to the dangerousness of this president. They agree that, although a diagnosis should not be made without examination of the patient, dangerousness may be assessed from observed behaviour.

A forensic psychiatrist, who has studied the principles on which the assessment of current and future dangerousness in violent criminals is based, concludes:



> *‘Trump is now the most powerful head of state in the world, and one of the most impulsive, arrogant, ignorant, disorganised, chaotic, nihilistic, self-contradictory, self-important, and self-serving. He has his finger on the triggers of a thousand or more of the most powerful thermonuclear weapons in the world. That means he could kill more people in a few seconds than any dictator in past history has been able to kill during his entire years in power.’*


----------



## playtime

Nostra said:


> Meanwhile, on the other side of the aisle....



meanwhile....

*Exclusive: Dozens of Republican former U.S. national security officials to back Biden*

Tim Reid
Reuters_•_June 23, 2020


WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Dozens of Republican former U.S. national security officials are forming a group that will back Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden, people familiar with the effort said, in a further sign that President Donald Trump has alienated some members of his own party.

The group will publicly endorse Biden in the coming weeks and its members plan to campaign for the former vice president who is challenging Trump in the Nov. 3 election, the sources said. It includes at least two dozen officials who served under Republican Presidents Ronald Reagan, George H.W. Bush and George W. Bush, with dozens more in talks to join, the sources added.

They will argue that another four years of a Trump presidency would endanger U.S. national security and that Republican voters should view Biden as the better choice despite policy differences, the sources said.


Exclusive: Dozens of Republican former U.S. national security officials to back Biden


*ouch!*


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard those excerpts.  I wasn't aware of the ramp act.  I would like to see the blob do some push ups though.  He'd be more red than orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump explained he walked down the ramp so slowly because he was tired from saluting so much and had sunburn.
> 
> No Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, no other President has had a hard time saluting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump says he had to salute 600 times and it affected his ramp walking ability.
> 
> At least he didn't bring up Bone Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden  "I am running for the senate"   "its great to be in Wisconsin"  (said in New Hampshire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I ever explained “glass houses“ to you?
> 
> George Washington captured airports
> We need to investigate injecting disinfectants
> Why don’t we try nuking hurricanes?
> Windmills cause cancer
> Vaccines cause autism
> Why don’t I just draw on this map with a Sharpie?
> 
> Is Trump senile or just incredibly stupid?
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

*MEANWHILE.............*


----------



## Flopper

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly helped Trump because he's a showman.  Most people love a good show with lots of hooping, hollering and one liners. However, people do tire of it as we can see.   The Trump show is pretty much the same thing over and over with outrageous statements mixed with obvious lies, threats, and misstatements.  I have to admit I did attend a Trump rally in 2016 and found it very entertaining but certainly not very informative because I was very familiar with the Trump spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is a sham artist
> Biden hates blacks
> Biden said of obama if it was a few years ago obama would be serving him drinks
> You attended a trump rally is like saying bull have tits
> lol you're so fucking transparent
Click to expand...

Biden is not a narcissistic idiot who has spent his entire life worshiping himself, who thinks bravery is consorting with whores without getting AIDS.  Biden knows Finland is not part of Russia and knows who the nuclear powers are, understands Russia is not America's friend, doesn't ask why Israel doesn't sign a peace treaty with Palestine, and understands the Bill Rights are part of the Constitution.   He also understands why a president should never suggest putting disinfectants in the lungs, who understands Coronvirus testing is critical to stopping the spread of the virus, who understands science has a place in government, who knows why a president does not pose for photo ops with the most brutal dictator since Stalin, who understands unilateral trade deals will never be in the best interest of the US, who doesn't think Global Warming was created by Al Gore or claiming Cornovirus is just the common flu or democratic hoax will make it go away.   In other words, Biden is not Trump.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flopper said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly helped Trump because he's a showman.  Most people love a good show with lots of hooping, hollering and one liners. However, people do tire of it as we can see.   The Trump show is pretty much the same thing over and over with outrageous statements mixed with obvious lies, threats, and misstatements.  I have to admit I did attend a Trump rally in 2016 and found it very entertaining but certainly not very informative because I was very familiar with the Trump spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is a sham artist
> Biden hates blacks
> Biden said of obama if it was a few years ago obama would be serving him drinks
> You attended a trump rally is like saying bull have tits
> lol you're so fucking transparent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is not a narcissistic idiot who has spent his entire life worshiping himself, who thinks bravery is consorting with whores without getting AIDS.  Biden knows Finland is not part of Russia and knows who the nuclear powers are, understands Russia is not America's friend, doesn't ask why Israel doesn't sign a peace treaty with Palestine, and understands the Bill Rights are part of the Constitution.   He also understands why a president should never suggest putting disinfectants in the lungs, who understands Coronvirus testing is critical to stopping the spread of the virus, who understands science has a place in government, who knows why a president does not pose for photo ops with the most brutal dictator since Stalin, who understands unilateral trade deals will never be in the best interest of the US, who doesn't think Global Warming was created by Al Gore and claiming Cornovirus is just the common flu or democratic hoax will not make it go away.   In other words, Biden is not Trump.
Click to expand...

More jibberish


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard those excerpts.  I wasn't aware of the ramp act.  I would like to see the blob do some push ups though.  He'd be more red than orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump explained he walked down the ramp so slowly because he was tired from saluting so much and had sunburn.
> 
> No Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, no other President has had a hard time saluting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump says he had to salute 600 times and it affected his ramp walking ability.
> 
> At least he didn't bring up Bone Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden  "I am running for the senate"   "its great to be in Wisconsin"  (said in New Hampshire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I ever explained “glass houses“ to you?
> 
> George Washington captured airports
> We need to investigate injecting disinfectants
> Why don’t we try nuking hurricanes?
> Windmills cause cancer
> Vaccines cause autism
> Why don’t I just draw on this map with a Sharpie?
> 
> Is Trump senile or just incredibly stupid?
Click to expand...

Both


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> *MEANWHILE.............*


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
Click to expand...


----------



## g5000

There are some hilarious videos of Trump's walk of shame after the Tulsa rally.

Here's one:


----------



## mascale

"Luke 11:22"
"But when someone stronger attacks and overpowers him, he takes away the armor on which the man relied, and then he divides up his plunder."

"It's a beautiful day In The Neighborhood, A beautiful day for a neighbor, Would you be mine? Could you be mine

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(That's what friends are for(?)!  (Deut 23:  19-20.)!)


----------



## bravoactual

Rye Catcher said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, but you condone the hate and fear rhetoric from the dems and their media butt kissers?   Trump is merely responding with the same kind of words.   Our country is very divided right now, full of hate and violence.   Most stirred up by the left who see their corruption being revealed by Trump, they also fear that this is their last chance to turn this country left,  They know that when Trump wins in November, they are done and will never again control the government, that is the reason for their vile rhetoric and condoning of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not condone violence, nor do I fear black or brown people.  You have been told to believe the MSM (ABC, CBS, NBC; NYT, Wash Post, etc.) are ass kissers?  I suppose that appears to those like you who support Donald Trump when exposed to the truth.  DJT is corrupt, he is a narcissistic megalomaniac, unfit to be President of the United States.
> 
> The evidence to this is enormous, he is:
> 
> deceitful,
> a hypocrite,
> entitled,
> greedy,
> corrupt,
> a racist,
> slanderous,
> blaming,
> manipulative,
> cruel,
> lacks integrity,
> manipulation
> self serving,
> secretive,
> cowardice,
> childish,
> predatory,
> a misogynist
> And of course devoid of empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then I suggest that you vote for old senile corrupt incompetent Biden,  but remember my vote will cancel yours, so why bother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you don't live in California your vote will not cancel mine.  You assassination of Joe Biden's character and mental health is noted.  You have no evidence that he is either corrupt or incompetent; unlike Trump, whose Personality Disorders have been illuminated a dozen or more times on this message board, and many more times if you were in touch with reality; his abuse of power is a consequence of megalomania.
Click to expand...


Be sure to sign up for Vote Tracker.  That will will let know where your ballot every step along the way.  We also have same day registration and with Governor signing the legislation sending V.B.M. to registered voters we will have a heavy voter turnout.  I will miss not working at the poll this year, but my Doctor says no because of the asthma. 

You+2 at the polls.


----------



## g5000




----------



## bravoactual

g5000 said:


> There are some hilarious videos of Trump's walk of shame after the Tulsa rally.
> 
> Here's one:



He looks like gut punched loser that


----------



## bravoactual

g5000 said:


>



Not Melania came out to welcome him.  Head down, tie askew, the slow of a shamed and bewildered individual.  Couldn't happen to a more deserving asshole!!!


----------



## bravoactual

JimBowie1958 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were about 13k there.
> Biden  couldnt draw thousand if he gave out free BJs, you stupid moron.
Click to expand...


Not even close. * 6,200* deluded followers is all there were.  The arena holds *19,000* People.  Which men the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Pussy Grabbing Coward was looking over *12, 800* vacant seats.  That comes out to roughly *32.6%* of the arena was being used. 

The overflow was as vacant as the space between he Pussy Grabbers ears.


----------



## bravoactual

iamwhatiseem said:


> Meanwhile, Joe Biden big event in Philadelphia...
> 
> View attachment 353951



Did Mr. Biden give away *1,000,000 *tickets? 

Did Mr. Biden get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bravoactual said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Joe Biden big event in Philadelphia...
> 
> View attachment 353951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden give away 1,000,000 tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band.
Click to expand...


Biden didn't give away 1,000,000 tickets, nor did he get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band because he's smart enough to know a hoax when he sees it.

Trump sees huge numbers and thinks it is because he's so great and the people all love him, so he doesn't bother to check.  Especially if it might bruise his ego.


----------



## bravoactual

ABikerSailor said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Joe Biden big event in Philadelphia...
> 
> View attachment 353951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden give away 1,000,000 tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden didn't give away 1,000,000 tickets, nor did he get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band because he's smart enough to know a hoax when he sees it.
> 
> Trump sees huge numbers and thinks it is because he's so great and the people all love him, so he doesn't bother to check.  Especially if it might bruise his ego.
Click to expand...


Biden is an Intelligent and Articulate Man.  45 has probably a 5th grade reading level at best.  He has limited vocabulary and his use of superfluous language only serves to highlight his limited intellectual abilities.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

lying dog face pony soldier


----------



## Rye Catcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly helped Trump because he's a showman.  Most people love a good show with lots of hooping, hollering and one liners. However, people do tire of it as we can see.   The Trump show is pretty much the same thing over and over with outrageous statements mixed with obvious lies, threats, and misstatements.  I have to admit I did attend a Trump rally in 2016 and found it very entertaining but certainly not very informative because I was very familiar with the Trump spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is a sham artist
> Biden hates blacks
> Biden said of obama if it was a few years ago obama would be serving him drinks
> You attended a trump rally is like saying bull have tits
> lol you're so fucking transparent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is not a narcissistic idiot who has spent his entire life worshiping himself, who thinks bravery is consorting with whores without getting AIDS.  Biden knows Finland is not part of Russia and knows who the nuclear powers are, understands Russia is not America's friend, doesn't ask why Israel doesn't sign a peace treaty with Palestine, and understands the Bill Rights are part of the Constitution.   He also understands why a president should never suggest putting disinfectants in the lungs, who understands Coronvirus testing is critical to stopping the spread of the virus, who understands science has a place in government, who knows why a president does not pose for photo ops with the most brutal dictator since Stalin, who understands unilateral trade deals will never be in the best interest of the US, who doesn't think Global Warming was created by Al Gore and claiming Cornovirus is just the common flu or democratic hoax will not make it go away.   In other words, Biden is not Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More jibberish
Click to expand...


Hmmm, it seems The Truth you find to be "jibberish".  I think you meant gibberish.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Joe Biden big event in Philadelphia...
> 
> View attachment 353951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden give away 1,000,000 tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden didn't give away 1,000,000 tickets, nor did he get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band because he's smart enough to know a hoax when he sees it.
> 
> Trump sees huge numbers and thinks it is because he's so great and the people all love him, so he doesn't bother to check.  Especially if it might bruise his ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is an Intelligent and Articulate Man.  45 has probably a 5th grade reading level at best.  He has limited vocabulary and his use of superfluous language only serves to highlight his limited intellectual abilities.
Click to expand...

Biden is an Intelligent and Articulate Man? how many times has Biden run for president? why wasn't this seen in him then? what has Biden done for 45 years of public service?


----------



## bravoactual

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
Click to expand...


Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.


----------



## Rye Catcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Joe Biden big event in Philadelphia...
> 
> View attachment 353951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden give away 1,000,000 tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden didn't give away 1,000,000 tickets, nor did he get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band because he's smart enough to know a hoax when he sees it.
> 
> Trump sees huge numbers and thinks it is because he's so great and the people all love him, so he doesn't bother to check.  Especially if it might bruise his ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is an Intelligent and Articulate Man.  45 has probably a 5th grade reading level at best.  He has limited vocabulary and his use of superfluous language only serves to highlight his limited intellectual abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an Intelligent and Articulate Man? how many times has Biden run for president? why wasn't this seen in him then? what has Biden done for 45 years of public service?
Click to expand...




Q.  what has Biden done for 45 years of public service

A.  Public Service!

Q.  What has Trump done to make America Great Again?

A.  Not a damn thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rye Catcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly helped Trump because he's a showman.  Most people love a good show with lots of hooping, hollering and one liners. However, people do tire of it as we can see.   The Trump show is pretty much the same thing over and over with outrageous statements mixed with obvious lies, threats, and misstatements.  I have to admit I did attend a Trump rally in 2016 and found it very entertaining but certainly not very informative because I was very familiar with the Trump spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is a sham artist
> Biden hates blacks
> Biden said of obama if it was a few years ago obama would be serving him drinks
> You attended a trump rally is like saying bull have tits
> lol you're so fucking transparent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is not a narcissistic idiot who has spent his entire life worshiping himself, who thinks bravery is consorting with whores without getting AIDS.  Biden knows Finland is not part of Russia and knows who the nuclear powers are, understands Russia is not America's friend, doesn't ask why Israel doesn't sign a peace treaty with Palestine, and understands the Bill Rights are part of the Constitution.   He also understands why a president should never suggest putting disinfectants in the lungs, who understands Coronvirus testing is critical to stopping the spread of the virus, who understands science has a place in government, who knows why a president does not pose for photo ops with the most brutal dictator since Stalin, who understands unilateral trade deals will never be in the best interest of the US, who doesn't think Global Warming was created by Al Gore and claiming Cornovirus is just the common flu or democratic hoax will not make it go away.   In other words, Biden is not Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More jibberish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it seems The Truth you find to be "jibberish".  I think you meant gibberish.
Click to expand...

When you start out with a lie the rest is just jibberish narcissistic idiot that was the first lie the rest is jibberish 
Biden is a narcissistic idiot that was the first lie.

Gibberish


Gibberish, alternatively jibber, jabber, jibber-jabber, or gobbledygook, is speech that is (or appears to be) nonsense. It may include speech sounds that are not actual words, or language games and specialized jargon that seems nonsensical to outsiders."Gibberish" is also used as an imprecation to denigrate or tar ideas or opinions the user disagrees with or finds irksome, a rough equivalent of "nonsense", "falderal", or "claptrap". The implication is that the criticized expression or proposition lacks substance or congruence, as opposed to simply being a differing view.

The word gibberish is more commonly applied to informal speech, while gobbledygook (sometimes gobbledegook, gobbledigook or gobbledegoo) is more often applied to writing or language that is meaningless or is made unintelligible by excessive use of abstruse technical terms. "Officialese", "legalese", or "bureaucratese" are forms of gobbledygook. The related word jibber-jabber refers to rapid talk that is difficult to understand


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
Click to expand...

If you were in Vietnam you must hate obama for making John Kerry SOS and hate all leftists such as Jane Fonda


----------



## bravoactual

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Joe Biden big event in Philadelphia...
> 
> View attachment 353951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden give away 1,000,000 tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden didn't give away 1,000,000 tickets, nor did he get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band because he's smart enough to know a hoax when he sees it.
> 
> Trump sees huge numbers and thinks it is because he's so great and the people all love him, so he doesn't bother to check.  Especially if it might bruise his ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is an Intelligent and Articulate Man.  45 has probably a 5th grade reading level at best.  He has limited vocabulary and his use of superfluous language only serves to highlight his limited intellectual abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an Intelligent and Articulate Man? how many times has Biden run for president? why wasn't this seen in him then? what has Biden done for 45 years of public service?
Click to expand...


At last count the Fuck Wad Lying 5-Deferment Draft Draft Doding, Belly Crawling Yellow Belly Yankee Coward has told over *18,000* Lies. 

And you are dead from the neck up stupid enough to believe each and everyone one of them.


----------



## bravoactual

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were in Vietnam you must hate obama for making John Kerry SOS and hate all leftists such as Jane Fonda
Click to expand...


No not really, Secretary Kerry served his country, 45 is Lying 5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Belly Crawling Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rye Catcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Joe Biden big event in Philadelphia...
> 
> View attachment 353951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden give away 1,000,000 tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden didn't give away 1,000,000 tickets, nor did he get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band because he's smart enough to know a hoax when he sees it.
> 
> Trump sees huge numbers and thinks it is because he's so great and the people all love him, so he doesn't bother to check.  Especially if it might bruise his ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is an Intelligent and Articulate Man.  45 has probably a 5th grade reading level at best.  He has limited vocabulary and his use of superfluous language only serves to highlight his limited intellectual abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an Intelligent and Articulate Man? how many times has Biden run for president? why wasn't this seen in him then? what has Biden done for 45 years of public service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.  what has Biden done for 45 years of public service
> 
> A.  Public Service!
> 
> Q.  What has Trump done to make America Great Again?
> 
> A.  Not a damn thing.
Click to expand...

Question one how did Biden become a millionaire in public service?
How can the President do anything when he's tied up in court over his every move by democrats?
But This president even with the democrats fighting him about everything he's getting things done


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were in Vietnam you must hate obama for making John Kerry SOS and hate all leftists such as Jane Fonda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not really, Secretary Kerry served his country, 45 is Lying 5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Belly Crawling Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
Click to expand...

you have never served


----------



## Kondor3

Jitss617 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> 
> 
> lol 41 seats in a incumbent year? Lol that’s embarrassing.. republicans took 52 seats the last go around 47 two years before that .. 41 isn’t good
Click to expand...

That was then...

Before voters got a good look under the hood and developed Buyer's Remorse...

Things have changed...

Voters are likely to send your boy packing in November...


----------



## Jitss617

Kondor3 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> 
> 
> lol 41 seats in a incumbent year? Lol that’s embarrassing.. republicans took 52 seats the last go around 47 two years before that .. 41 isn’t good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was then...
> 
> Before voters got a good look under the hood and developed Buyer's Remorse...
> 
> Things have changed...
> 
> Voters are likely to send your boy packing in November...
Click to expand...

Who’s gonna beat Trump?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 354226


one more than Biden can get lol or should I say the huggerpedophile


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Kondor3 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> 
> 
> lol 41 seats in a incumbent year? Lol that’s embarrassing.. republicans took 52 seats the last go around 47 two years before that .. 41 isn’t good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was then...
> 
> Before voters got a good look under the hood and developed Buyer's Remorse...
> 
> Things have changed...
> 
> Voters are likely to send your boy packing in November...
Click to expand...

Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mascale said:


> "Luke 11:22"
> "But when someone stronger attacks and overpowers him, he takes away the armor on which the man relied, and then he divides up his plunder."
> 
> "It's a beautiful day In The Neighborhood, A beautiful day for a neighbor, Would you be mine? Could you be mine
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (That's what friends are for(?)!  (Deut 23:  19-20.)!)


thanks for the reminder Jim crow just how racist democrats are.


----------



## Kondor3

Jitss617 said:


> ...Who’s gonna beat Trump?


Sleepy Old Uncle Joe?

The homeless guy under the George Washington bridge?

A Guernsey cow?

A fence post?

Take your pick...


----------



## Jitss617

Kondor3 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Who’s gonna beat Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy Old Uncle Joe?
> 
> The homeless guy under the George Washington bridge?
> 
> A Guernsey cow?
> 
> A fence post?
> 
> Take your pick...
Click to expand...

He speaking to a stadium full of college and high school kids right now.. Joe can’t get 10 people to show up to one gymnasium with six seats lol


----------



## Kondor3

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ...Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats


Ask the ghost of Herbert Hoover about that...

Hoover's hand was "on the wheel" at the onset of the Great Depression.

The Voter Herd never forgave him, even though it wasn't his fault...

Stock Market Crash in March... 401(k) devaluation... pandemic... 120K+ dead Americans... 40,000,000 un-employed... race riots... mid-summer spikes in cases...

Not to mention a lack of effective preparation for the coming pandemic.. a *vacuum of effective leadership* during both pandemic and nationwide riots...

Yeah... you're boy's got nothing to worry about, with four months left until the election...


----------



## Kondor3

Jitss617 said:


> ...He speaking to a stadium full of college and high school kids right now.. Joe can’t get 10 people to show up to one gymnasium with six seats lol


Doesn't mean squat... Sleepy Old Uncle Joe is leading by example... doing what's right... putting concern for human life above political gain.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

g5000 said:


>


God you people make shit up, his head is down because he is taller then the door to the helicopter. LOL such whining little cry babies, by the way 12 MILLION people watched the rally, remind me how many watched Biden again?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Kondor3 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the ghost of Herbert Hoover about that...
> 
> Hoover's hand was "on the wheel" at the onset of the Great Depression.
> 
> The Voter Herd never forgave him, even though it wasn't his fault...
> 
> Stock Market Crash in March... 401(k) devaluation... pandemic... 120K+ dead Americans... 40,000,000 un-employed... race riots... mid-summer spikes in cases...
> 
> Yeah... you're boy's got nothing to worry about, with four months left until the election...
Click to expand...

The downturn on the economy was because of the democrats shutting down jobs 
It wasn't the president's fault 
FYI those governors are being protested


----------



## Jitss617

Kondor3 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...He speaking to a stadium full of college and high school kids right now.. Joe can’t get 10 people to show up to one gymnasium with six seats lol
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean squat... Sleepy Old Uncle Joe is leading by example... doing what's right... putting concern for human life above political gain.
Click to expand...

You know every last poll is run by democrats, You know Democrats committed major fraud on trumps last rally purchasing fake tickets to hold open seats do you really trust them to run a poll? Seriously lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Kondor3 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Who’s gonna beat Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy Old Uncle Joe?
> 
> The homeless guy under the George Washington bridge?
> 
> A Guernsey cow?
> 
> A fence post?
> 
> Take your pick...
Click to expand...

How many times has Joe ran for president and lost?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Jitss617 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...He speaking to a stadium full of college and high school kids right now.. Joe can’t get 10 people to show up to one gymnasium with six seats lol
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean squat... Sleepy Old Uncle Joe is leading by example... doing what's right... putting concern for human life above political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know every last poll is run by democrats, You know Democrats committed major fraud on trumps last rally purchasing fake tickets to hold open seats do you really trust them to run a poll? Seriously lol
Click to expand...

Here's how you stop that shit. If you order tickets you must use a debit card if you do not attend the rally 40 dollars pre-ticket will be charged to that card. The ticket stub shown at the door will be proof you attended the rally.


----------



## Kondor3

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ...The downturn on the economy was because of the democrats shutting down jobs...


Incorrect. Democrats... concerned for human life and public health... put human life above corporate or personal financial concerns.



> ...It wasn't the president's fault...


And I keep telling you it doesn't matter... I keep telling you to ask the ghost of Herbert Hoover about that.



> ...FYI those governors are being protested


Really? For what?

Turning their States into Low Case-Load (Green) Zones when Republican -led premature-opening States turned into High Case-Load (Red) Zones?

If they WERE being protested at some point, they're not being protested NOW... given that Results Talk and Bull$hit Walks.


----------



## Kondor3

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Who’s gonna beat Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy Old Uncle Joe?
> 
> The homeless guy under the George Washington bridge?
> 
> A Guernsey cow?
> 
> A fence post?
> 
> Take your pick...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times has Joe ran for president and lost?
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter. And, given the way your boy is going downhill, even Sleepy Old Uncle Joe is going to be able to win on November 3, 2020.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Kondor3 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...He speaking to a stadium full of college and high school kids right now.. Joe can’t get 10 people to show up to one gymnasium with six seats lol
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean squat... Sleepy Old Uncle Joe is leading by example... doing what's right... putting concern for human life above political gain.
Click to expand...

Holy fuck the irony is thick
The coronavirus shut down was for political gain by the democrats 
And the American working class will not forget that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Kondor3 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The downturn on the economy was because of the democrats shutting down jobs...
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Democrats... concerned for human life and public health... put human life above corporate or personal financial concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...It wasn't the president's fault...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I keep telling you it doesn't matter... I keep telling you to ask the ghost of Herbert Hoover about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...FYI those governors are being protested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? For what?
> 
> Turning their States into Low Case-Load (Green) Zones when Republican -led premature-opening States turned into High Case-Load (Red) Zones.
> 
> If they WERE being protested at some point, they're not being protested NOW... given that Results Talk and Bull$hit Walks.
Click to expand...

Nothing but bullshit


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Kondor3 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Who’s gonna beat Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy Old Uncle Joe?
> 
> The homeless guy under the George Washington bridge?
> 
> A Guernsey cow?
> 
> A fence post?
> 
> Take your pick...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times has Joe ran for president and lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. And, given the way your boy is going downhill, even Sleepy Old Uncle Joe is going to be able to win on November 3, 2020.
Click to expand...

Loosing one more time for the 87 year old won't kill hi or maybe it will. lol


----------



## Crepitus

ru4outoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than the Fire Department said?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen what the fire department said. I am saying that there were more people there then what CNN and other liberal news sites say. I was there and inside the bok was full.
Click to expand...

Well that's a lie.


----------



## beagle9

L.K.Eder said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> rally was not sabotaged. the campaign however was trolled into crowing about fantastic demand for orange hate fests and fed garbage data. bon appétit, maggots.
> 
> 
> 
> Sabotaged then. Good that can be fixed, and it should be fixed. Enough of the corruption already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Pascale you are lying and totally wrong and totally disagree with you........ Sabotage only means Trump highly paid campaign team are inept.... Read what Pascale said about tick tock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pres. Trump's campaign rejects claims that TikTok, K-Pop fans sabotaged rally: 'Don't know what they're talking about'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox6now.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parscale continued: “Registering for a rally means you’ve RSVPed with a cellphone number and we constantly weed out bogus numbers, as we did with tens of thousands at the Tulsa rally, in calculating our possible attendee pool. These phony ticket requests never factor into our thinking. What makes this lame attempt at hacking our events even more foolish is the fact that every rally is general admission — entry is on a first-come-first-served basis and prior registration is not required.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, interesting, so why the gloating by AOC ??? Is she lying and fabricating bullcrap to hurt Trump or to send people on goose chases ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is what AOC posted:
> 
> "Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok who flooded the Trump campaign w/ fake ticket reservations & tricked you into believing a million people wanted your white supremacist open mic enough to pack an arena during COVID"
> 
> she gloats about tricking the trump campaign into believing a million people wanted to come.
> 
> this is not hard to understand. why can't you? it has been explained to you multiple times.
> 
> no one who wanted to go to the rally was kept from doing that. derp
Click to expand...

Ok, then what is AOC gloating about, and cheering about ??? Interpret her message for me. Exactly what did she mean by her message ??? Tiktok, Tiktok, Tiktok, I'll be waiting.


----------



## bravoactual

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were in Vietnam you must hate obama for making John Kerry SOS and hate all leftists such as Jane Fonda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not really, Secretary Kerry served his country, 45 is Lying 5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Belly Crawling Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have never served
Click to expand...


I served as an RTO, I humped at PRC-25.  45 never served a day of his life in uniform.  He called not catching the clap in 1980's New York City, "My Viet Nam".

I love how people who fall at their feet for 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward have the utter gall temerity to question my service, while ignoring the outright cowardice a Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.

I know where I served and when I served.  You do not know shit and you it.


----------



## Crepitus

So, the Phoenix rally apparently is going well.

3,000 people.


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes like this.
> 
> They advise him one way. He believes he knows better and does his own thing.
> 
> It blows up on him and he blames the advisors.
> 
> 
> 
> You might be right, but the only reason his advisors tell him the way that they want him to adhere to those attempting to destroy him, is because they are telling him the old appeasement way that was used by his formers as the best way to be, and then he ends up looking weak because of it.
> 
> No Trump is a bull in the China shop, and that's great in two different ways. MAGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump advisors told him to say...
> 
> 1. Trump said at his Tulsa rally. Slow down CV testing... Today his goons are very busy defending this moron. Even fox & Friends blasted Trump.
> 2. Trade Wars. US are the biggest losers.
> 
> 3. Fight via tweets with mayors and governors.
> 4. Use racist remarks against Asian Americans.... Kung flu.
> 5. Incite violence against his own people.
> 6. Etc etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You attacking this American President shows that you are an anti-American radical just like the rest of your buddies here. The agendas are well known now, and your constant attacking a U.S. president shows exactly who you all are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From you...... Attacking this American president. Making me anti American.
> 
> That is so silly. This president is nothing but unfit, incompetent,  dumb and ignorant president. who doesn’t give a shit except his ego........
> 
> 
> Look at handling of the Coronavirus crisis. Does he it look like he cares?
> 
> 
> You purposely ignored that he incite violence against his own people, insult and threatened people and lie like hell. Most important he is RACIST moron.
> 
> There is an anti racism demonstrations going on all over the country and other countries around the world.... here comes this MORON comfortably using racist insults against Asian Americans ...... Kung Flu.
> 
> 
> At the same time we like it because he proved himself that he is a racist DOG SHIT.
Click to expand...

It is your anti-American agenda that is in play here, and you echoe the talking points just like a good little cratzi does... You think the leftist give a crap about you ?????? Rotflmbo.


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> rally was not sabotaged. the campaign however was trolled into crowing about fantastic demand for orange hate fests and fed garbage data. bon appétit, maggots.
> 
> 
> 
> Sabotaged then. Good that can be fixed, and it should be fixed. Enough of the corruption already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Pascale you are lying and totally wrong and totally disagree with you........ Sabotage only means Trump highly paid campaign team are inept.... Read what Pascale said about tick tock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pres. Trump's campaign rejects claims that TikTok, K-Pop fans sabotaged rally: 'Don't know what they're talking about'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox6now.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parscale continued: “Registering for a rally means you’ve RSVPed with a cellphone number and we constantly weed out bogus numbers, as we did with tens of thousands at the Tulsa rally, in calculating our possible attendee pool. These phony ticket requests never factor into our thinking. What makes this lame attempt at hacking our events even more foolish is the fact that every rally is general admission — entry is on a first-come-first-served basis and prior registration is not required.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, interesting, so why the gloating by AOC ??? Is she lying and fabricating bullcrap to hurt Trump or to send people on goose chases ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AOC fabricating bullcrap. How many times did she do that? COMPARED to Trump fabricating bullcrap tweeting conspiracies GARBAGE. .
> 
> He just accused Obama of treason for spying his campaign without any evidence. Trump accused the Clintons killed Jeffrey Epstein. That’s just 2 of so many many that your god fabricated bullcrap.
> 
> 
> 
> Why/What do you support a president this bad worst ever that seats in that office? What do you get from it?
Click to expand...

Keeping score eh ???? The only thing that is hilarious, is that you will never admit to losing no matter what the scores are, just like you got duped during the fake "Hillary is going to win the 2016 presidential election" bullcrap, before she ever had any proof of it. Good grief.


----------



## Nostra

easyt65 said:


> How many people can Biden fit in his Bunker?


Photos say 2.


----------



## Nostra

Crepitus said:


> ru4outoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than the Fire Department said?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen what the fire department said. I am saying that there were more people there then what CNN and other liberal news sites say. I was there and inside the bok was full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's a lie.
Click to expand...

No, you lie.

That was easy.


----------



## Nostra

Crepitus said:


> So, the Phoenix rally apparently is going well.
> 
> 3,000 people.


Rally?

When did they say they would have a rally in Phoenix?

Anyhoo.......................that would be 2,998 more people than showed up at Crazy Joe's rally.


----------



## bravoactual

DukeU said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it does.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353261
Click to expand...


One more time.

Did Mr. Biden boast that his campaign had given away. "*1,000,000*" Tickets?

Did Mr. Biden hold his event in an arena with *19,000* seats of which *6,200* seat were taken.  That mean *32.6%* of the arena was occupied.

Did Mr. Biden boast of an "Overflow" to handle the people who would not have been able to get into the arena where one *32.6%* of available seats were being used?

Was Mr. Biden punked by TicToc and a South Korean Boy  Band?

Did Mr. Biden walk into his home like a broke dick loser?


----------



## bravoactual

Nostra said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ru4outoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than the Fire Department said?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen what the fire department said. I am saying that there were more people there then what CNN and other liberal news sites say. I was there and inside the bok was full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you lie.
> 
> That was easy.
Click to expand...


This from the idiot who refused to proof of tacit intent of Voter Fraud when 83-Ballots (that were never cast) were sent to an address in San Pedro.   I'm still waiting for your proof.


----------



## bravoactual

Nostra said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the Phoenix rally apparently is going well.
> 
> 3,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> Rally?
> 
> When did they say they would have a rally in Phoenix?
> 
> Anyhoo.......................that would be 2,998 more people than showed up at Crazy Joe's rally.
Click to expand...


Did Mr. Biden invite *2,998* people to his event?  Short answer is no.  He deliberately kept his opening limited, with social distancing and people wearing masks.


----------



## Nostra

bravoactual said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ru4outoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than the Fire Department said?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen what the fire department said. I am saying that there were more people there then what CNN and other liberal news sites say. I was there and inside the bok was full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you lie.
> 
> That was easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from the idiot who refused to proof of tacit intent of Voter Fraud when 83-Ballots (that were never cast) were sent to an address in San Pedro.   I'm still waiting for your proof.
Click to expand...

You lie.

That was easy.


----------



## Nostra

bravoactual said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the Phoenix rally apparently is going well.
> 
> 3,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> Rally?
> 
> When did they say they would have a rally in Phoenix?
> 
> Anyhoo.......................that would be 2,998 more people than showed up at Crazy Joe's rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden invite *2,998* people to his event?  Short answer is no.  He deliberately kept his opening limited, with social distancing and people wearing masks.
Click to expand...

Apparently, he invited 4 and had 2 show up.


----------



## The VOR

Just SSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think all of this winning is having an adverse affect on the blob.


----------



## DukeU

bravoactual said:


> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it does.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353261
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time.
> 
> Did Mr. Biden boast that his campaign had given away. "*1,000,000*" Tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden hold his event in an arena with *19,000* seats of which *6,200* seat were taken.  That mean *32.6%* of the arena was occupied.
> 
> Did Mr. Biden boast of an "Overflow" to handle the people who would not have been able to get into the arena where one *32.6%* of available seats were being used?
> 
> Was Mr. Biden punked by TicToc and a South Korean Boy  Band?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden walk into his home like a broke dick loser?
Click to expand...


Speaking of Biden. Where is that creepy dude? Trump may have to get a search warrant to find him for the debates.


----------



## bravoactual

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
Click to expand...


While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*". 

I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.  

45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.


----------



## Nostra

DukeU said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it does.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353261
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time.
> 
> Did Mr. Biden boast that his campaign had given away. "*1,000,000*" Tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden hold his event in an arena with *19,000* seats of which *6,200* seat were taken.  That mean *32.6%* of the arena was occupied.
> 
> Did Mr. Biden boast of an "Overflow" to handle the people who would not have been able to get into the arena where one *32.6%* of available seats were being used?
> 
> Was Mr. Biden punked by TicToc and a South Korean Boy  Band?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden walk into his home like a broke dick loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of Biden. Where is that creepy dude? Trump may have to get a search warrant to find him for the debates.
Click to expand...


----------



## bravoactual

Nostra said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the Phoenix rally apparently is going well.
> 
> 3,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> Rally?
> 
> When did they say they would have a rally in Phoenix?
> 
> Anyhoo.......................that would be 2,998 more people than showed up at Crazy Joe's rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden invite *2,998* people to his event?  Short answer is no.  He deliberately kept his opening limited, with social distancing and people wearing masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, he invited 4 and had 2 show up.
Click to expand...


and the Orange Shit Gibbon got *32.6%* as opposed Mr. Biden 50%.


----------



## Nostra

bravoactual said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the Phoenix rally apparently is going well.
> 
> 3,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> Rally?
> 
> When did they say they would have a rally in Phoenix?
> 
> Anyhoo.......................that would be 2,998 more people than showed up at Crazy Joe's rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden invite *2,998* people to his event?  Short answer is no.  He deliberately kept his opening limited, with social distancing and people wearing masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, he invited 4 and had 2 show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the Orange Shit Gibbon got *32.6%* as opposed Mr. Biden 50%.
Click to expand...

6500 > 2


----------



## bravoactual

DukeU said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it does.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353261
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time.
> 
> Did Mr. Biden boast that his campaign had given away. "*1,000,000*" Tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden hold his event in an arena with *19,000* seats of which *6,200* seat were taken.  That mean *32.6%* of the arena was occupied.
> 
> Did Mr. Biden boast of an "Overflow" to handle the people who would not have been able to get into the arena where one *32.6%* of available seats were being used?
> 
> Was Mr. Biden punked by TicToc and a South Korean Boy  Band?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden walk into his home like a broke dick loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of Biden. Where is that creepy dude? Trump may have to get a search warrant to find him for the debates.
Click to expand...


Mr. Biden has agreed to a total of 3-Debates.









						Biden campaign commits to 3 debates, rejects Trump campaign's proposals
					

Joe Biden’s campaign commits to participating in three debates and says the Trump camp wants to "create a distracting ‘debate about debates.’”




					www.latimes.com


----------



## DukeU

Nostra said:


> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it does.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353261
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time.
> 
> Did Mr. Biden boast that his campaign had given away. "*1,000,000*" Tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden hold his event in an arena with *19,000* seats of which *6,200* seat were taken.  That mean *32.6%* of the arena was occupied.
> 
> Did Mr. Biden boast of an "Overflow" to handle the people who would not have been able to get into the arena where one *32.6%* of available seats were being used?
> 
> Was Mr. Biden punked by TicToc and a South Korean Boy  Band?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden walk into his home like a broke dick loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of Biden. Where is that creepy dude? Trump may have to get a search warrant to find him for the debates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 354279
> [/QUO
> 
> Dude, that's the meme of the year!!!!!!!!!!   LMAO
Click to expand...




Nostra said:


> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it does.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353261
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time.
> 
> Did Mr. Biden boast that his campaign had given away. "*1,000,000*" Tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden hold his event in an arena with *19,000* seats of which *6,200* seat were taken.  That mean *32.6%* of the arena was occupied.
> 
> Did Mr. Biden boast of an "Overflow" to handle the people who would not have been able to get into the arena where one *32.6%* of available seats were being used?
> 
> Was Mr. Biden punked by TicToc and a South Korean Boy  Band?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden walk into his home like a broke dick loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of Biden. Where is that creepy dude? Trump may have to get a search warrant to find him for the debates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 354279
Click to expand...





MEME OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!     LMAO


----------



## bravoactual

Nostra said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the Phoenix rally apparently is going well.
> 
> 3,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> Rally?
> 
> When did they say they would have a rally in Phoenix?
> 
> Anyhoo.......................that would be 2,998 more people than showed up at Crazy Joe's rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden invite *2,998* people to his event?  Short answer is no.  He deliberately kept his opening limited, with social distancing and people wearing masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, he invited 4 and had 2 show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the Orange Shit Gibbon got *32.6%* as opposed Mr. Biden 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6500 > 2
> 
> %
Click to expand...


*6,200*.  *19,000* seating capacity  *32.6%* capacity used.

"*1,000,000*" tickets given away.  *6,200* used.

Fuck Wad 45 got punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band.


----------



## rightwinger

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Its not that Trump is not well

He was just tired from saluting so much and he had sunburn and the ramp was really, really slippery from having been in the sun all day and he wore his slippery shoes and he had bone spurs....


----------



## Nostra

bravoactual said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the Phoenix rally apparently is going well.
> 
> 3,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> Rally?
> 
> When did they say they would have a rally in Phoenix?
> 
> Anyhoo.......................that would be 2,998 more people than showed up at Crazy Joe's rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden invite *2,998* people to his event?  Short answer is no.  He deliberately kept his opening limited, with social distancing and people wearing masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, he invited 4 and had 2 show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the Orange Shit Gibbon got *32.6%* as opposed Mr. Biden 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6500 > 2
> 
> %
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *6,200*.  *19,000* seating capacity  *32.6%* capacity used.
> 
> "*1,000,000*" tickets given away.  *6,200* used.
> 
> Fuck Wad 45 got punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band.
Click to expand...

6500 > 2


----------



## rightwinger

bravoactual said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
Click to expand...

You may have served in Vietnam, but Trump knew more than the Generals


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone else notice that even though they handed out masks and hand sanitizer when they entered, very few of those inside are wearing masks?
> 
> Enclosed area, no wind circulation, lots of people chanting and screaming, spreading droplets and very few are wearing masks.  What could possibly go wrong?



Then, in order to spread the virus as far as possible, they turned on misters and big fans.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

depotoo said:


> This is the overflow crowd, and unlike the photos running around social media.








Crowd’s been moved behind the fence as the machinery comes to break down the overflow speech stage. The rally programming is on a break before Trump et al arrive.




5,639
7:24 PM - Jun 20, 2020


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Trump's Oklahoma rally that allegedly had "almost a million" requests for tickets drew about 6,200 people to a 19,000 seat arena on Saturday. It doesn't seem to have elicited much of a reaction on this board, for some reason. But don't worry! Trump has lots of excuses for what happened. As you might expect, it wasn't his fault. You can read some of the excuses here: 








						6 excuses for why the Trump Tulsa rally was such a dud | CNN Politics
					

President Donald Trump's hype about the potential crowd at his return to the campaign trail over the weekend in Tulsa, Oklahoma, was off by 994,000 people.




					www.cnn.com
				




Oh, and by the way: apparently, the reason that the Trump campaign thought they had so many people coming was because they got punked...








						Did TikTok Teens, K-Pop Fans Punk Trump's Tulsa Rally?
					

Did teens, TikTok users and fans of Korean pop music troll President Trump's campaign and drive down attendance at his first major public rally since the coronavirus pandemic began?




					sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com


----------



## KissMy

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats


You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!


----------



## KissMy




----------



## L.K.Eder

beagle9 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> rally was not sabotaged. the campaign however was trolled into crowing about fantastic demand for orange hate fests and fed garbage data. bon appétit, maggots.
> 
> 
> 
> Sabotaged then. Good that can be fixed, and it should be fixed. Enough of the corruption already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Pascale you are lying and totally wrong and totally disagree with you........ Sabotage only means Trump highly paid campaign team are inept.... Read what Pascale said about tick tock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pres. Trump's campaign rejects claims that TikTok, K-Pop fans sabotaged rally: 'Don't know what they're talking about'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox6now.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parscale continued: “Registering for a rally means you’ve RSVPed with a cellphone number and we constantly weed out bogus numbers, as we did with tens of thousands at the Tulsa rally, in calculating our possible attendee pool. These phony ticket requests never factor into our thinking. What makes this lame attempt at hacking our events even more foolish is the fact that every rally is general admission — entry is on a first-come-first-served basis and prior registration is not required.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, interesting, so why the gloating by AOC ??? Is she lying and fabricating bullcrap to hurt Trump or to send people on goose chases ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is what AOC posted:
> 
> "Actually you just got ROCKED by teens on TikTok who flooded the Trump campaign w/ fake ticket reservations & tricked you into believing a million people wanted your white supremacist open mic enough to pack an arena during COVID"
> 
> she gloats about tricking the trump campaign into believing a million people wanted to come.
> 
> this is not hard to understand. why can't you? it has been explained to you multiple times.
> 
> no one who wanted to go to the rally was kept from doing that. derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then what is AOC gloating about, and cheering about ??? Interpret her message for me. Exactly what did she mean by her message ??? Tiktok, Tiktok, Tiktok, I'll be waiting.
Click to expand...

the answer to your question is in the post you quoted. have someone read it to you, you imbecile.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

bravoactual said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Joe Biden big event in Philadelphia...
> 
> View attachment 353951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Biden give away *1,000,000 *tickets?
> 
> Did Mr. Biden get punked by TicToc and South Korean Boy Band.
Click to expand...

 Now all 8 of them showed up


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
Click to expand...


don't bitch to me...  bitch to kellyanne conway's husband, george.

him & his fellow (R)s are responsible for all those great ads.

how could kellyanne stay married to him, 'eh?

#hypocritical&obviouslyfaceliftedbitchdoesn'treallycare


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were in Vietnam you must hate obama for making John Kerry SOS and hate all leftists such as Jane Fonda
Click to expand...


' STDs  was my vietnam '  ~  donald trump, man whore of NYC


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> 
> 
> lol 41 seats in a incumbent year? Lol that’s embarrassing.. republicans took 52 seats the last go around 47 two years before that .. 41 isn’t good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was then...
> 
> Before voters got a good look under the hood and developed Buyer's Remorse...
> 
> Things have changed...
> 
> Voters are likely to send your boy packing in November...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who’s gonna beat Trump?
Click to expand...


both heavily rw biased rasmussen AND fox have biden beating donny.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> 
> 
> lol 41 seats in a incumbent year? Lol that’s embarrassing.. republicans took 52 seats the last go around 47 two years before that .. 41 isn’t good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was then...
> 
> Before voters got a good look under the hood and developed Buyer's Remorse...
> 
> Things have changed...
> 
> Voters are likely to send your boy packing in November...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who’s gonna beat Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both heavily rw biased rasmussen AND fox have biden beating donny.
Click to expand...

Both are run. By democrats, and most republicans don’t participate in opinion polls so the ones being used are like mitt Romney lol


----------



## playtime

bravoactual said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
Click to expand...


i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.

they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.

#discusting


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> 
> 
> lol 41 seats in a incumbent year? Lol that’s embarrassing.. republicans took 52 seats the last go around 47 two years before that .. 41 isn’t good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was then...
> 
> Before voters got a good look under the hood and developed Buyer's Remorse...
> 
> Things have changed...
> 
> Voters are likely to send your boy packing in November...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who’s gonna beat Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both heavily rw biased rasmussen AND fox have biden beating donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are run. By democrats, and most republicans don’t participate in opinion polls so the ones being used are like mitt Romney lol
Click to expand...


cool story, bro.


----------



## KissMy




----------



## bigrebnc1775

KissMy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
Click to expand...

Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
Click to expand...

Of course it was. It was the tail end of a 10 year expansion.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
Click to expand...

Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard those excerpts.  I wasn't aware of the ramp act.  I would like to see the blob do some push ups though.  He'd be more red than orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump explained he walked down the ramp so slowly because he was tired from saluting so much and had sunburn.
> 
> No Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, no other President has had a hard time saluting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump says he had to salute 600 times and it affected his ramp walking ability.
> 
> At least he didn't bring up Bone Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden  "I am running for the senate"   "its great to be in Wisconsin"  (said in New Hampshire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I ever explained “glass houses“ to you?
> 
> George Washington captured airports
> We need to investigate injecting disinfectants
> Why don’t we try nuking hurricanes?
> Windmills cause cancer
> Vaccines cause autism
> Why don’t I just draw on this map with a Sharpie?
> 
> Is Trump senile or just incredibly stupid?
Click to expand...



out of context comments or jokes.  But I understand that you are too dumb to understand.


----------



## candycorn

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard those excerpts.  I wasn't aware of the ramp act.  I would like to see the blob do some push ups though.  He'd be more red than orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump explained he walked down the ramp so slowly because he was tired from saluting so much and had sunburn.
> 
> No Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, no other President has had a hard time saluting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump says he had to salute 600 times and it affected his ramp walking ability.
> 
> At least he didn't bring up Bone Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden  "I am running for the senate"   "its great to be in Wisconsin"  (said in New Hampshire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I ever explained “glass houses“ to you?
> 
> George Washington captured airports
> We need to investigate injecting disinfectants
> Why don’t we try nuking hurricanes?
> Windmills cause cancer
> Vaccines cause autism
> Why don’t I just draw on this map with a Sharpie?
> 
> Is Trump senile or just incredibly stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> out of context comments or jokes.  But I understand that you are too dumb to understand.
Click to expand...






__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
Click to expand...



he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard those excerpts.  I wasn't aware of the ramp act.  I would like to see the blob do some push ups though.  He'd be more red than orange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump explained he walked down the ramp so slowly because he was tired from saluting so much and had sunburn.
> 
> No Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, no other President has had a hard time saluting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump says he had to salute 600 times and it affected his ramp walking ability.
> 
> At least he didn't bring up Bone Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden  "I am running for the senate"   "its great to be in Wisconsin"  (said in New Hampshire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I ever explained “glass houses“ to you?
> 
> George Washington captured airports
> We need to investigate injecting disinfectants
> Why don’t we try nuking hurricanes?
> Windmills cause cancer
> Vaccines cause autism
> Why don’t I just draw on this map with a Sharpie?
> 
> Is Trump senile or just incredibly stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> out of context comments or jokes.  But I understand that you are too dumb to understand.
Click to expand...

Direct quotes and no, Trump was not “joking”
Unless you define joking as stupid


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
Click to expand...


Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?

No, even the media can’t make up something that lame


----------



## bravoactual

rightwinger said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may have served in Vietnam, but Trump knew more than the Generals
Click to expand...


General Mills does not count.


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
Click to expand...

More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.

Your desperate lies are pathetic.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
Click to expand...

He did?

He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.

How was the ramp wet?

More desperate lies from our president


----------



## Faun

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
Click to expand...

Maybe Impeached Trump spilled some big, wet water on it?


----------



## JLW

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
Click to expand...

Just more Nostro stupidity.  There was nothing whatsoever indicating the ramp was wet. Stop lying, hobgoblin.


----------



## rightwinger

Johnlaw said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just more Nostro stupidity.  There was nothing whatsoever indicating the ramp was wet. Stop lying, hobgoblin.
Click to expand...


Maybe Trump peed himself

He was walking kinda funny


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
Click to expand...

I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.

Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
Click to expand...


15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.

Dry ramps are not “slick”


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
Click to expand...

Steel ramps can be slick when dry, Moron.  Especially in dress shoes.

Care to apologize for your blatant lie?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may have served in Vietnam, but Trump knew more than the Generals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> General Mills does not count.
Click to expand...

If you believe Kerry was honorable you are a lying piece of shit


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
Click to expand...

Your whiney ass bitching is too be expected. 2021 will be worse for you either way


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steel ramps can be slick when dry, Moron.  Especially in dress shoes.
> 
> Care to apologize for your blatant lie?
Click to expand...


Trump is a lying pussy

The ramp was in the sun all day and was not ”slick”
Ramps are made for walking down in all kinds of shoes.
Trump claimed he was tired from saluting 600 times
Trump claimed he was sunburned and walking slowly.

At least he didn’t have a doctors note that he has bone spurs.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
Click to expand...


In the words of our Liar in Chief.......


_General, I have a problem,” and he didn’t understand that at first. I said, “There’s no way.” He understood, I just saluted almost 600 times. I just made a big speech. I sat for other speeches. I’m being baked. I’m being baked like a cake. I said, “General, there’s no way I can make it down that ramp without falling on my ass, General. I have no railing.”_


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steel ramps can be slick when dry, Moron.  Especially in dress shoes.
> 
> Care to apologize for your blatant lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a lying pussy
> 
> The ramp was in the sun all day and was not ”slick”
> Ramps are made for walking down in all kinds of shoes.
> Trump claimed he was tired from saluting 600 times
> Trump claimed he was sunburned and walking slowly.
> 
> At least he didn’t have a doctors note that he has bone spurs.
Click to expand...

You lied.  Your lie was exposed.

And all you do is spew Dimwinger talking point bullshit to avoid manning up.  Typical Dimwinger lying sack.


----------



## Faun

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
Click to expand...

Biden had no problems with that ramp...


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden had no problems with that ramp...
Click to expand...

You don’t know up from down, do you?


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden had no problems with that ramp...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know up from down, do you?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Oh look, yet another rightard who doesn't know what goes up, comes down.


----------



## bravoactual

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> 
> 
> lol 41 seats in a incumbent year? Lol that’s embarrassing.. republicans took 52 seats the last go around 47 two years before that .. 41 isn’t good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was then...
> 
> Before voters got a good look under the hood and developed Buyer's Remorse...
> 
> Things have changed...
> 
> Voters are likely to send your boy packing in November...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who’s gonna beat Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both heavily rw biased rasmussen AND fox have biden beating donny.
Click to expand...


Rasmussen and fox have Mr. Biden over the Orange Shit by at least 12-Points.  A New York Poll have Mr. Biden beating the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Orange Shit Stain by 14-Points.

An earlier CNN Poll had Biden running over Fuck Wad 45 by 12-Points.  The Orange Shit Gibbon tried to sue CNN over that one poll.


----------



## bravoactual

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden had no problems with that ramp...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know up from down, do you?
Click to expand...


Who ties your shoes for you? 

Have you gotten past Dick, Jane and Sally.

Do you have any proof of tacit intent to commit Voter Fraud because of a  Computer Glich.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden had no problems with that ramp...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know up from down, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, yet another rightard who doesn't know what goes up, comes down.
Click to expand...


They do not grasp the Newton's Law's of Motion, science gives them a headache.


----------



## bravoactual

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
Click to expand...


No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.


----------



## KissMy

Trump only draws 6,200 in a arena that maxed out at 19,000


----------



## Nostra

bravoactual said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden had no problems with that ramp...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know up from down, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ties your shoes for you?
> 
> Have you gotten past Dick, Jane and Sally.
> 
> Do have any proof of tacit intent to commit Voter Fraud because of a Computer Glich.
Click to expand...

WTF are you babbling about, Simpleton?

Who is talking about voter fraud in this thread?  You really are having trouble with reality, huh?


----------



## Nostra

KissMy said:


> Trump only draws 6,200 in a arena that maxed out at 19,000


Crazy Joe filled 2 of 4 seats at his Big Event.


----------



## bravoactual

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were in Vietnam you must hate obama for making John Kerry SOS and hate all leftists such as Jane Fonda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ' STDs  was my vietnam '  ~  donald trump, man whore of NYC
Click to expand...


These Russian Loving Assholes worship a 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward.  A pathetic individual who attacks Gold Star Families and denigrates the memory of an American Hero.  They make me sick.


----------



## Faun

bravoactual said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> 
> 
> lol 41 seats in a incumbent year? Lol that’s embarrassing.. republicans took 52 seats the last go around 47 two years before that .. 41 isn’t good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was then...
> 
> Before voters got a good look under the hood and developed Buyer's Remorse...
> 
> Things have changed...
> 
> Voters are likely to send your boy packing in November...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who’s gonna beat Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both heavily rw biased rasmussen AND fox have biden beating donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rasmussen and fox have Mr. Biden over the Orange Shit by at least 12-Points.  A New York Poll have Mr. Biden beating the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Orange Shit Stain by 14-Points.
> 
> An earlier CNN Poll had Biden running over Fuck Wad 45 by 12-Points.  The Orange Shit Gibbon tried to sue CNN over that one poll.
Click to expand...

Meaningless. Those figures won't hold when the election roles around some 4½ months from now.


----------



## bravoactual

KissMy said:


> Trump only draws 6,200 in a arena that maxed out at 19,000



*6,200* seats (*32.6%*) of the *19,000* seats available use.

"*1,000,000*" tickets were given away.

The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Pussy Grabbing, Lying Yellow Belly Yankee was PUNKED!!!! by Teenagers on TicToc and South Korean Boy Band.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> 
> 
> lol 41 seats in a incumbent year? Lol that’s embarrassing.. republicans took 52 seats the last go around 47 two years before that .. 41 isn’t good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was then...
> 
> Before voters got a good look under the hood and developed Buyer's Remorse...
> 
> Things have changed...
> 
> Voters are likely to send your boy packing in November...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who’s gonna beat Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both heavily rw biased rasmussen AND fox have biden beating donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rasmussen and fox have Mr. Biden over the Orange Shit by at least 12-Points.  A New York Poll have Mr. Biden beating the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Orange Shit Stain by 14-Points.
> 
> An earlier CNN Poll had Biden running over Fuck Wad 45 by 12-Points.  The Orange Shit Gibbon tried to sue CNN over that one poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Those figures won't hold when the election roles around some 4½ months from now.
Click to expand...


I totally agree.   I am pointing fox and rasussen show 45 losing.  Polls are at best a snap shot in time and not a real predictor what will occur on Election Day.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
Click to expand...

You're a lying sack of pig shit 
You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were in Vietnam you must hate obama for making John Kerry SOS and hate all leftists such as Jane Fonda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ' STDs  was my vietnam '  ~  donald trump, man whore of NYC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These Russian Loving Assholes worship a 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward.  A pathetic individual who attacks Gold Star Families and denigrates the memory of an American Hero.  They make me sick.
Click to expand...

Says the lying sack of pig shit


----------



## bigrebnc1775

KissMy said:


> Trump only draws 6,200 in a arena that maxed out at 19,000











						Huge crowd gathers for Trump's campaign rally; protests grow unruly outside venue
					

President Trump addressed young voters at at Dream City Church in Phoenix Tuesday.




					www.azfamily.com


----------



## basquebromance

low attendance is a nightmare to the lifelong know-it-all that is Trump


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
Click to expand...


the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.

donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.

sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
Click to expand...


& the ramp had non slip grips on it.


----------



## cwise76

Jitss617 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who thinks the Holocaust is a hoax also thinks polls are a hoax.
> Go back to you’re hole scumbag
> _#USuk@Math_
> 
> 
> 
> Jews shouldn’t have over taxed Germans
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may have served in Vietnam, but Trump knew more than the Generals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> General Mills does not count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe Kerry was honorable you are a lying piece of shit
Click to expand...


he showed up & received the silver star, bronze star, & 3 purple hearts.

donny?  he got his daddy to get a doctor to make up a lame 'bone spur' excuse.


----------



## playtime

bravoactual said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 to Nov 5 2018:  Polls show Democrats crushing Republicans in House elections
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> Nov 6 2018:  Biggest Republican defeat in the House since Watergate
> 
> Trump worshippers:  Polls don't matter!  Remember 2016!  Fake news!  We're going to win!  Trump is my Messiah!
> 
> 
> 
> lol 41 seats in a incumbent year? Lol that’s embarrassing.. republicans took 52 seats the last go around 47 two years before that .. 41 isn’t good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was then...
> 
> Before voters got a good look under the hood and developed Buyer's Remorse...
> 
> Things have changed...
> 
> Voters are likely to send your boy packing in November...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who’s gonna beat Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both heavily rw biased rasmussen AND fox have biden beating donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rasmussen and fox have Mr. Biden over the Orange Shit by at least 12-Points.  A New York Poll have Mr. Biden beating the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Orange Shit Stain by 14-Points.
> 
> An earlier CNN Poll had Biden running over Fuck Wad 45 by 12-Points.  The Orange Shit Gibbon tried to sue CNN over that one poll.
Click to expand...


 ' orange shit gibbon???????????????? '

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that is PERFECT!


----------



## cwise76

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is in context
> 
> He said the Russia investigation was a hoax and COVID 19 was the “new hoax”
> ????? That’s what he fucking said
> 
> 
> 
> Keep digging.
Click to expand...


----------



## bravoactual

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying dog face pony soldier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I served in the U.S. Army Infantry in Viet Nam, 45 is Lying,
> 5-Deferment Draft Dodging,  Belly Crawling, Yellow Belly Yankee Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may have served in Vietnam, but Trump knew more than the Generals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> General Mills does not count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe Kerry was honorable you are a lying piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he showed up & received the silver star, bronze star, & 3 purple hearts.
> 
> donny?  he got his daddy to get a doctor to make up a lame 'bone spur' excuse.
Click to expand...


These people fall over themselves to hero worship a draft dodging coward.


----------



## cwise76

dannyboys said:


> I'm getting to the point where I'm sort of hoping Biden wins.
> Then I can watch the entire US  devolve into the a fucking Mad Max movie.
> Then there will be Civil war 2.0.
> When the shooting ends the people sitting in outdoor's Paris France cafes will be able to smell the millions of rotting dead.
> I'll be just fine. I'll be watching from France by then.


That ship has sailed


----------



## bravoactual

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.
> 
> donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.
> 
> sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.
Click to expand...


That is all the Orange Shit Gibbon has ever done.  He has never accomplished a damn thing, except to steal other people's money and bankrupt casinos, how do you bankrupt a casino with the house sets the limit?


----------



## cwise76

ru4outoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than the Fire Department said?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen what the fire department said. I am saying that there were more people there then what CNN and other liberal news sites say. I was there and inside the bok was full.
Click to expand...

As usual, everyone is lying and there is some conspiracy to undermined the President. Doesn’t it get old?  groveling around in the muck....


----------



## bravoactual

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
Click to expand...


The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.


----------



## Faun

playtime said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the ramp had non slip grips on it.
Click to expand...

Biden had no issues on that ramp.


----------



## playtime

bravoactual said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.
> 
> donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.
> 
> sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all the Orange Shit Gibbon has ever done.  He has never accomplished a damn thing, except to steal other people's money and bankrupt casinos, how do you bankrupt a casino with the house sets the limit?
Click to expand...



From the Press' archives
*How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino  *
Jun 7, 2016      

_Editor's note, this story was originally published June 6, 1991._

Fred Trump is clean enough to lend money to his son Donald and the younger Trump's struggling casino empire, state gaming regulators ruled Wednesday.
In a unanimous decision, the state Casino Control Commission ruled that the 85-year-old Fred Trump meets all the licensing requirements that are imposed on people or firms that lend money to casinos. The decision means that Donald Trump can now legally borrow money from his father to help resolve financial problems at his casinos.
[...]
The only item of significance dealing with Fred Trump in that report was that the elder Trump was named in a 1973 suit filed by the federal government charging racial discrimination in the way Trump Management Inc. leased apartments in New York City.

Trump Management and the government entered into a consent order to settle the suit without admitting any wrongdoing.

Trump's father was required to get licensed here after a highly unusual loan to the Trump Castle Casino Resort that enabled the casino to narrowly avert a default and make a $16 million interest payment to bondholders.
* 
Fred Trump, through his attorney, bought $3.5 million in chips at a high-stakes blackjack table and left without gambling with them.*

The move resulted in an investigation and a complaint by the gaming division. Trump officials and the gaming division reached a settlement of the complaint and the gaming hall has agreed to pay a $30,000 fine. That settlement will be reviewed by the casino commission on June 19.

The approval comes in time for the elder Trump to again lend a hand to his son's gaming halls.
[...]
How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino

*#looooooooooooooooooooooooser................*


----------



## rightwinger

playtime said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the ramp had non slip grips on it.
Click to expand...

It’s a ramp for people to walk down.  Not “slippery like ice” as our Liar in Chief says


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the ramp had non slip grips on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden had no issues on that ramp.
Click to expand...


He can also drink a glass of water with one hand.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, Trump's support among old people (one of his biggest demographics) is starting to fall as well.  Guess they are upset that he didn't do anything to stop the virus.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
Click to expand...

Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.
> 
> donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.
> 
> sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all the Orange Shit Gibbon has ever done.  He has never accomplished a damn thing, except to steal other people's money and bankrupt casinos, how do you bankrupt a casino with the house sets the limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the Press' archives
> *How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino  *
> Jun 7, 2016
> 
> _Editor's note, this story was originally published June 6, 1991._
> 
> Fred Trump is clean enough to lend money to his son Donald and the younger Trump's struggling casino empire, state gaming regulators ruled Wednesday.
> In a unanimous decision, the state Casino Control Commission ruled that the 85-year-old Fred Trump meets all the licensing requirements that are imposed on people or firms that lend money to casinos. The decision means that Donald Trump can now legally borrow money from his father to help resolve financial problems at his casinos.
> [...]
> The only item of significance dealing with Fred Trump in that report was that the elder Trump was named in a 1973 suit filed by the federal government charging racial discrimination in the way Trump Management Inc. leased apartments in New York City.
> 
> Trump Management and the government entered into a consent order to settle the suit without admitting any wrongdoing.
> 
> Trump's father was required to get licensed here after a highly unusual loan to the Trump Castle Casino Resort that enabled the casino to narrowly avert a default and make a $16 million interest payment to bondholders.
> *
> Fred Trump, through his attorney, bought $3.5 million in chips at a high-stakes blackjack table and left without gambling with them.*
> 
> The move resulted in an investigation and a complaint by the gaming division. Trump officials and the gaming division reached a settlement of the complaint and the gaming hall has agreed to pay a $30,000 fine. That settlement will be reviewed by the casino commission on June 19.
> 
> The approval comes in time for the elder Trump to again lend a hand to his son's gaming halls.
> [...]
> How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino
> 
> *#looooooooooooooooooooooooser................*
Click to expand...

joe Biden got his son a job with the ChiComs and Ukrainians


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
Click to expand...

Silver Star winner

As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, Trump's support among old people (one of his biggest demographics) is starting to fall as well.  Guess they are upset that he didn't do anything to stop the virus.


There you go with those Hillary is going to win big polls lol
My personal polls say you're full of shit


----------



## bravoactual

cwise76 said:


> ru4outoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than the Fire Department said?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen what the fire department said. I am saying that there were more people there then what CNN and other liberal news sites say. I was there and inside the bok was full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, everyone is lying and there is some conspiracy to undermined the President. Doesn’t it get old?  groveling around in the muck....
Click to expand...


How is telling the truth about the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward (He had bone spurs but does not remember which foot) lying?

How is telling the truth about the Orange Shit Gibbon bragging about "*Moving On*" an "*Married Woman Like A Bitch*" lying, those are his exact words?

How is telling the truth about Fuck Wad 45 being a serial adulterer when he has cheated on each of his wives, including Melania?

How is telling the truth about how Fuck Wad 45 paid off a Playboy Model (Karen McDougal) and an Adult Film Actress (Stormy Daniels)to prevent them from speaking out  about their extra marital affairs with Limp Dick Donny a lie when that is exactly what he did? (See cheating on his current wife Melania)

How is telling the truth about how the Lying Yellow Belly Coward 45 attacking Gold Star Families ( Khizr Khan and his wife  Ghazala parents of Captain  Humayun Khan (Killed In Action) And  Myeshia Johnson, widow of Sergeant La David Johnson (Killed In Action) a lie when that is exactly what he did.

How is telling the truth about the Lying 5-Deferment Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward attacked the honor and the memory of former Viet Nam War of Prisoner the late Senator from Arizona John McCain a lie when that is exactly what he did?

Finally and last but never least.

How is reporting accurately that only *6,200* (*32.6%*) of the *19,000* seats at the BOK Arena were used when there is both photographic and video evidence of that being the truth.  Fucking John Tesh had a bigger audience for his lame elevator music.

What sad, pathetic little man you are.  Believing each and every one of what is now over *18,000 LIES*.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.
> 
> donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.
> 
> sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all the Orange Shit Gibbon has ever done.  He has never accomplished a damn thing, except to steal other people's money and bankrupt casinos, how do you bankrupt a casino with the house sets the limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the Press' archives
> *How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino  *
> Jun 7, 2016
> 
> _Editor's note, this story was originally published June 6, 1991._
> 
> Fred Trump is clean enough to lend money to his son Donald and the younger Trump's struggling casino empire, state gaming regulators ruled Wednesday.
> In a unanimous decision, the state Casino Control Commission ruled that the 85-year-old Fred Trump meets all the licensing requirements that are imposed on people or firms that lend money to casinos. The decision means that Donald Trump can now legally borrow money from his father to help resolve financial problems at his casinos.
> [...]
> The only item of significance dealing with Fred Trump in that report was that the elder Trump was named in a 1973 suit filed by the federal government charging racial discrimination in the way Trump Management Inc. leased apartments in New York City.
> 
> Trump Management and the government entered into a consent order to settle the suit without admitting any wrongdoing.
> 
> Trump's father was required to get licensed here after a highly unusual loan to the Trump Castle Casino Resort that enabled the casino to narrowly avert a default and make a $16 million interest payment to bondholders.
> *
> Fred Trump, through his attorney, bought $3.5 million in chips at a high-stakes blackjack table and left without gambling with them.*
> 
> The move resulted in an investigation and a complaint by the gaming division. Trump officials and the gaming division reached a settlement of the complaint and the gaming hall has agreed to pay a $30,000 fine. That settlement will be reviewed by the casino commission on June 19.
> 
> The approval comes in time for the elder Trump to again lend a hand to his son's gaming halls.
> [...]
> How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino
> 
> *#looooooooooooooooooooooooser................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> joe Biden got his son a job with the ChiComs and Ukrainians
Click to expand...


lol... but but but.... 

doesn't change the fact that donny bankrupted casinos.......

not to mention, yer chosen one was so outa control back in the 90s with spending, that wall street had to put him on an allowance.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
Click to expand...

Swiftboat Kerry 

Swift Vets and POWs for Truth



*Description
Description*
Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency


----------



## bravoactual

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Trump's support among old people (one of his biggest demographics) is starting to fall as well.  Guess they are upset that he didn't do anything to stop the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go with those Hillary is going to win big polls lol
> My personal polls say you're full of shit
Click to expand...


When you have nothing left.

When all else fails.

When you have no argument left to make.

You use HRC. 

Thank you for playing grasping at straws.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
Click to expand...


kerry got 3 purple hearts & donny had a bone spur.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.
> 
> donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.
> 
> sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all the Orange Shit Gibbon has ever done.  He has never accomplished a damn thing, except to steal other people's money and bankrupt casinos, how do you bankrupt a casino with the house sets the limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the Press' archives
> *How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino  *
> Jun 7, 2016
> 
> _Editor's note, this story was originally published June 6, 1991._
> 
> Fred Trump is clean enough to lend money to his son Donald and the younger Trump's struggling casino empire, state gaming regulators ruled Wednesday.
> In a unanimous decision, the state Casino Control Commission ruled that the 85-year-old Fred Trump meets all the licensing requirements that are imposed on people or firms that lend money to casinos. The decision means that Donald Trump can now legally borrow money from his father to help resolve financial problems at his casinos.
> [...]
> The only item of significance dealing with Fred Trump in that report was that the elder Trump was named in a 1973 suit filed by the federal government charging racial discrimination in the way Trump Management Inc. leased apartments in New York City.
> 
> Trump Management and the government entered into a consent order to settle the suit without admitting any wrongdoing.
> 
> Trump's father was required to get licensed here after a highly unusual loan to the Trump Castle Casino Resort that enabled the casino to narrowly avert a default and make a $16 million interest payment to bondholders.
> *
> Fred Trump, through his attorney, bought $3.5 million in chips at a high-stakes blackjack table and left without gambling with them.*
> 
> The move resulted in an investigation and a complaint by the gaming division. Trump officials and the gaming division reached a settlement of the complaint and the gaming hall has agreed to pay a $30,000 fine. That settlement will be reviewed by the casino commission on June 19.
> 
> The approval comes in time for the elder Trump to again lend a hand to his son's gaming halls.
> [...]
> How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino
> 
> *#looooooooooooooooooooooooser................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> joe Biden got his son a job with the ChiComs and Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... but but but....
> 
> doesn't change the fact that donny bankrupted casinos.......
> 
> not to mention, yer chosen one was so outa control back in the 90s with spending, that wall street had to put him on an allowance.
Click to expand...

Yawn more fake news and less than factual TDS influenced facts????


----------



## bravoactual

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
Click to expand...


Which turned out be all lies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Trump's support among old people (one of his biggest demographics) is starting to fall as well.  Guess they are upset that he didn't do anything to stop the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go with those Hillary is going to win big polls lol
> My personal polls say you're full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you have nothing left.
> 
> When all else fails.
> 
> When you have no argument left to make.
> 
> You use HRC.
> 
> Thank you for playing grasping at straws.
Click to expand...

a fake poll is still a fake poll created by the very media that controls the media release of the information
You are less than impressive fucking Schiff sham


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which turned out be all lies.
Click to expand...

lol sure they were like Schiff had the goods lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kerry got 3 purple hearts & donny had a bone spur.
Click to expand...

when you run away you'll take a paper cut in the hand once in a while


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
Click to expand...

They lied

Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero


----------



## basquebromance

China lied...Americans died

this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3


----------



## Mike473

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
Click to expand...


The Dems have Kerry, Gore, Hillary Clinton. All heavy weights of the party. Yet, they run Joe Biden, a guy in serious decline. The fact Biden is the best they have against Trump tells us all we need to know. They are making Biden take one for the team and punting until 2024.  It is like a team putting out their middle reliever to start game 7 of the world series when their top 3 starters are all on full rest, but for some reason refuse to play.


----------



## rightwinger

Mike473 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems have Kerry, Gore, Hillary Clinton. All heavy weights of the party. Yet, they run Joe Biden, a guy in serious decline. The fact Biden is the best they have against Trump tells us all we need to know. They are making Biden take one for the team and punting until 2024.  It is like a team putting out their middle reliever to start game 7 of the world series when their top 3 starters are all on full rest, but for some reason refuse to play.
Click to expand...

Biden is the best candidate to beat the unpopular Trump.

He runs as a moderate and pragmatist.  Appeals to those who miss the years of stable leadership under Obama


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
Click to expand...

Swiftboat vets? You mean the ones caught lying about Kerry's service? No wonder "swiftboat" is now a verb.


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3



This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster 
Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug


That is why his ratings have tanked


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat vets? You mean the ones caught lying about Kerry's service? No wonder "swiftboat" is now a verb.
Click to expand...

How many times has the media been caught lying? yet you still believe them lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
Click to expand...

Who told you they lied? The media that has been lying to you for years?lol


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat vets? You mean the ones caught lying about Kerry's service? No wonder "swiftboat" is now a verb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times has the media been caught lying? yet you still believe them lol
Click to expand...

The media I follow corrects mistakes when they are made. Regardless, the Swiftboat vets lied about Kerry. Do you even know what your point is?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
Click to expand...

Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they lied? The media that has been lying to you for years?lol
Click to expand...

No, the historical record told us they lied.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat vets? You mean the ones caught lying about Kerry's service? No wonder "swiftboat" is now a verb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times has the media been caught lying? yet you still believe them lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media I follow corrects mistakes when they are made. Regardless, the Swiftboat vets lied about Kerry. Do you even know what your point is?
Click to expand...

Sure they do lol 
They haven't corrected the fuck up they created the last three years they doubled down on their lies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they lied? The media that has been lying to you for years?lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the historical record told us they lied.
Click to expand...

Stop lying snowflake


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat vets? You mean the ones caught lying about Kerry's service? No wonder "swiftboat" is now a verb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times has the media been caught lying? yet you still believe them lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media I follow corrects mistakes when they are made. Regardless, the Swiftboat vets lied about Kerry. Do you even know what your point is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they do lol
> They haven't corrected the fuck up they created the last three years they doubled down on their lies.
Click to expand...

Oh? What fuckup?


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
Click to expand...

It is the TRUMP economy
Worst economy in 70 years


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they lied? The media that has been lying to you for years?lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the historical record told us they lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying snowflake
Click to expand...

Are you ever not a dumbfuck, Dumbfuck...?



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/politics/documents/veterans_citation.pdf


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems have Kerry, Gore, Hillary Clinton. All heavy weights of the party. Yet, they run Joe Biden, a guy in serious decline. The fact Biden is the best they have against Trump tells us all we need to know. They are making Biden take one for the team and punting until 2024.  It is like a team putting out their middle reliever to start game 7 of the world series when their top 3 starters are all on full rest, but for some reason refuse to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is the best candidate to beat the unpopular Trump.
> 
> He runs as a moderate and pragmatist.  Appeals to those who miss the years of stable leadership under Obama
Click to expand...

obama once said MY NAME MAY NOT BE ON THE BALLOT BUT MY POLICIES ARE


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
Click to expand...

It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down 
It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
Click to expand...

dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Go ahead run with the economy lol


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
Click to expand...

Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.


----------



## Nostra




----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> View attachment 354602


LOL

Making up more fake quotes, con?


----------



## bravoactual

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
Click to expand...


The whole Swift Boat thing was a set up from the jump.  The whole was a lie and after investigation it was proven to be a lie.  Mr. Kerry got a Silver Star, 45 had bone spurs and cannot for the life of him remember in which foot.


----------



## Faun

bravoactual said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole Swift Boat thing was a set up from the jump.  The whole was a lie and after investigation it was proven to be a lie.  Mr. Kerry got a Silver Star, 45 had bone spurs and cannot for the life of him remember in which foot.
Click to expand...

The lingering effect of bone spurs....


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.
> 
> donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.
> 
> sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all the Orange Shit Gibbon has ever done.  He has never accomplished a damn thing, except to steal other people's money and bankrupt casinos, how do you bankrupt a casino with the house sets the limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the Press' archives
> *How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino  *
> Jun 7, 2016
> 
> _Editor's note, this story was originally published June 6, 1991._
> 
> Fred Trump is clean enough to lend money to his son Donald and the younger Trump's struggling casino empire, state gaming regulators ruled Wednesday.
> In a unanimous decision, the state Casino Control Commission ruled that the 85-year-old Fred Trump meets all the licensing requirements that are imposed on people or firms that lend money to casinos. The decision means that Donald Trump can now legally borrow money from his father to help resolve financial problems at his casinos.
> [...]
> The only item of significance dealing with Fred Trump in that report was that the elder Trump was named in a 1973 suit filed by the federal government charging racial discrimination in the way Trump Management Inc. leased apartments in New York City.
> 
> Trump Management and the government entered into a consent order to settle the suit without admitting any wrongdoing.
> 
> Trump's father was required to get licensed here after a highly unusual loan to the Trump Castle Casino Resort that enabled the casino to narrowly avert a default and make a $16 million interest payment to bondholders.
> *
> Fred Trump, through his attorney, bought $3.5 million in chips at a high-stakes blackjack table and left without gambling with them.*
> 
> The move resulted in an investigation and a complaint by the gaming division. Trump officials and the gaming division reached a settlement of the complaint and the gaming hall has agreed to pay a $30,000 fine. That settlement will be reviewed by the casino commission on June 19.
> 
> The approval comes in time for the elder Trump to again lend a hand to his son's gaming halls.
> [...]
> How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino
> 
> *#looooooooooooooooooooooooser................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> joe Biden got his son a job with the ChiComs and Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... but but but....
> 
> doesn't change the fact that donny bankrupted casinos.......
> 
> not to mention, yer chosen one was so outa control back in the 90s with spending, that wall street had to put him on an allowance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn more fake news and less than factual TDS influenced facts????
Click to expand...


ummmm.. 100% FACT.  that happened & was originally written decades ago - b4  there was anything that would be called 'fake'.

so was donny's allowance - doled out by wall street.  shall i give you the article written waaaaay back  when he was just the cheating, fornicating adulterous asshole of NYC & not the installed dictator that he has become - when there was no 'fake news' as you put it?

a dude who claimed bankruptcy over the loss of casino*S*.... as in plural.

casinos are designed to WIN ...

is a loooooooooooooooooser.  

either you are too young to know it, or have lived under a rock for years, or are just too poorly educated to find out the facts & that's why donny loves you long time.

i suspect the latter 2 are the reasons why you are the way you are.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kerry got 3 purple hearts & donny had a bone spur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you run away you'll take a paper cut in the hand once in a while
Click to expand...


interesting.

demeaning any body who served their country & got wounded  like that, just to score a lame reply  says a whole lot about you beta boy.

lol ... cadet bone spur - actually took a purple heart from a very misguided vet who offered it to him.  what a sick & pathetically sad creature you worship.

it probably ended up tossed in a drawer somewhere, completely forgotten.


----------



## rightwinger

bravoactual said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole Swift Boat thing was a set up from the jump.  The whole was a lie and after investigation it was proven to be a lie.  Mr. Kerry got a Silver Star, 45 had bone spurs and cannot for the life of him remember in which foot.
Click to expand...

Our President loves to mock those who actually served


----------



## playtime

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
Click to expand...


shutting down flights from china was the one & only good thing donny did - howeverrrrrrrrrrrrrr........... that was after he praised china for their 'diligence' in controlling  the virus - saying he believed their reports etc... AND he closed off travel after several other countries shut china out before us. 

turns out the virus  was brought in by europeans & unchecked sick americans clamoring to get back home because of his incompetent, ill planned  announcement.


----------



## playtime

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354602
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Making up more fake quotes, con?
Click to expand...


it's all they got.  they are trying so hard to paint biden having dementia.

their projection is straight outa goebbels' little book.


----------



## rightwinger

playtime said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shutting down flights from china was the one & only good thing donny did - howeverrrrrrrrrrrrrr........... that was after he praised china for their 'diligence' in controlling  the virus - saying he believed their reports etc... AND he closed off travel once several other countries shut china out before us.
> 
> turns out the virus  was brought in by europeans & unchecked sick americans clamoring to get back home because of his incompetent, ill planned  announcement.
Click to expand...

Trump shut out China

That means the 2 million cases that have happen since then were Trumps responsibility

TRUMPvirus


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
Click to expand...



the ramp was steep and slippery, he was wearing leather soled shoes,  of course he had to be careful walking down it.   Hillary would need a wheel chair and biden would think it was a water slide.


----------



## Redfish

playtime said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354602
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Making up more fake quotes, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's all they got.  they are trying so hard to paint biden having dementia.
> 
> their projection is straight outa goebbels' little book.
Click to expand...



Bidne's dementia is obvious, no on has to "paint" it.   I cannot wait for the debates.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
Click to expand...



a steel ramp can be very slick.   He spent that time explaining because the media had been lying about it for days.

Care to discuss Biden not knowing what state he is in or Hillary falling into her plane and into her car?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
Click to expand...



wrong, we are currently in the chinese virus economy, the Trump economy was booming before the chinks sent the virus.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the ramp was steep and slippery, he was wearing leather soled shoes,  of course he had to be careful walking down it.   Hillary would need a wheel chair and biden would think it was a water slide.
Click to expand...

It was a ramp.

A ramp that is designed for people to walk down.  Ever seen standards for handicapped ramps.  They can’t be too steep and must be slip resistant so that those in high heels or leather soles  can still walk down them.

Biden had no problem with the ramp at West Point


----------



## Redfish

bravoactual said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the ramp had non slip grips on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden had no issues on that ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can also drink a glass of water with one hand.
Click to expand...



not according to CNN.   they lied and you bought it, what does that say about you?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the ramp was steep and slippery, he was wearing leather soled shoes,  of course he had to be careful walking down it.   Hillary would need a wheel chair and biden would think it was a water slide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a ramp.
> 
> A ramp that is designed for people to walk down.  Ever seen standards for handicapped ramps.  They can’t be too steep and must be slip resistant so that those in high heels or leather soles  can still walk down them.
> 
> Biden had no problem with the ramp at West Point
Click to expand...



this one was steep and slick, the West Point general confirmed that.    I didn't see Biden there, did you?


----------



## Redfish

Back to the OP

Trump has a crowd of over 6000, plus thousands more outside,   Biden has a crowd of 40, and the media says that Trump cannot draw a crowd.   

Lunacy prevails in the USA today.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
Click to expand...

And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.
> 
> donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.
> 
> sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all the Orange Shit Gibbon has ever done.  He has never accomplished a damn thing, except to steal other people's money and bankrupt casinos, how do you bankrupt a casino with the house sets the limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the Press' archives
> *How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino  *
> Jun 7, 2016
> 
> _Editor's note, this story was originally published June 6, 1991._
> 
> Fred Trump is clean enough to lend money to his son Donald and the younger Trump's struggling casino empire, state gaming regulators ruled Wednesday.
> In a unanimous decision, the state Casino Control Commission ruled that the 85-year-old Fred Trump meets all the licensing requirements that are imposed on people or firms that lend money to casinos. The decision means that Donald Trump can now legally borrow money from his father to help resolve financial problems at his casinos.
> [...]
> The only item of significance dealing with Fred Trump in that report was that the elder Trump was named in a 1973 suit filed by the federal government charging racial discrimination in the way Trump Management Inc. leased apartments in New York City.
> 
> Trump Management and the government entered into a consent order to settle the suit without admitting any wrongdoing.
> 
> Trump's father was required to get licensed here after a highly unusual loan to the Trump Castle Casino Resort that enabled the casino to narrowly avert a default and make a $16 million interest payment to bondholders.
> *
> Fred Trump, through his attorney, bought $3.5 million in chips at a high-stakes blackjack table and left without gambling with them.*
> 
> The move resulted in an investigation and a complaint by the gaming division. Trump officials and the gaming division reached a settlement of the complaint and the gaming hall has agreed to pay a $30,000 fine. That settlement will be reviewed by the casino commission on June 19.
> 
> The approval comes in time for the elder Trump to again lend a hand to his son's gaming halls.
> [...]
> How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino
> 
> *#looooooooooooooooooooooooser................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> joe Biden got his son a job with the ChiComs and Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... but but but....
> 
> doesn't change the fact that donny bankrupted casinos.......
> 
> not to mention, yer chosen one was so outa control back in the 90s with spending, that wall street had to put him on an allowance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn more fake news and less than factual TDS influenced facts????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.. 100% FACT.  that happened & was originally written decades ago - b4  there was anything that would be called 'fake'.
> 
> so was donny's allowance - doled out by wall street.  shall i give you the article written waaaaay back  when he was just the cheating, fornicating adulterous asshole of NYC & not the installed dictator that he has become - when there was no 'fake news' as you put it?
> 
> a dude who claimed bankruptcy over the loss of casino*S*.... as in plural.
> 
> casinos are designed to WIN ...
> 
> is a loooooooooooooooooser.
> 
> either you are too young to know it, or have lived under a rock for years, or are just too poorly educated to find out the facts & that's why donny loves you long time.
> 
> i suspect the latter 2 are the reasons why you are the way you are.
Click to expand...

More TDS influence delusions


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a steel ramp can be very slick.   He spent that time explaining because the media had been lying about it for days.
> 
> Care to discuss Biden not knowing what state he is in or Hillary falling into her plane and into her car?
Click to expand...


A steel ramp can be very slippery.  That is why you are required to have a slip resistant surface.  This was no fly by night ramp that was just thrown together for Trump. It had been in use for years.  Trump lied, it was not “like ice”

A politician flying from state to state will often mess up what state they are in.
As for Hillary, she was just tired from saluting so much and may have had her slippery shoes on.


----------



## candycorn

Redfish said:


> Back to the OP
> 
> Trump has a crowd of over 6000, plus thousands more outside,   Biden has a crowd of 40, and the media says that Trump cannot draw a crowd.
> 
> Lunacy prevails in the USA today.



Good to see you’re acknowledging the blob’s true attendance figure.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> Back to the OP
> 
> Trump has a crowd of over 6000, plus thousands more outside,   Biden has a crowd of 40, and the media says that Trump cannot draw a crowd.
> 
> Lunacy prevails in the USA today.



Biden is not having rallies. No responsible politician is having rallies.  They practice something called “social distancing“

Only Trump would put his own ego above the need for public safety.  Tulsa was a disgrace. They had empty seats so they could spread people out but Trump wanted the illusion of a packed house


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a steel ramp can be very slick.   He spent that time explaining because the media had been lying about it for days.
> 
> Care to discuss Biden not knowing what state he is in or Hillary falling into her plane and into her car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A steel ramp can be very slippery.  That is why you are required to have a slip resistant surface.  This was no fly by night ramp that was just thrown together for Trump. It had been in use for years.  Trump lied, it was not “like ice”
> 
> A politician flying from state to state will often mess up what state they are in.
> As for Hillary, she was just tired from saluting so much and may have had her slippery shoes on.
Click to expand...



and you  are an idiot, thanks for the confirmation


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the OP
> 
> Trump has a crowd of over 6000, plus thousands more outside,   Biden has a crowd of 40, and the media says that Trump cannot draw a crowd.
> 
> Lunacy prevails in the USA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not having rallies. No responsible politician is having rallies.  They practice something called “social distancing“
> 
> Only Trump would put his own ego above the need for public safety.  Tulsa was a disgrace. They had empty seats so they could spread people out but Trump wanted the illusion of a packed house
Click to expand...



with each new post you confirm your partisan stupidity.   People like you are why dems keep losing and will continue losing.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a steel ramp can be very slick.   He spent that time explaining because the media had been lying about it for days.
> 
> Care to discuss Biden not knowing what state he is in or Hillary falling into her plane and into her car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A steel ramp can be very slippery.  That is why you are required to have a slip resistant surface.  This was no fly by night ramp that was just thrown together for Trump. It had been in use for years.  Trump lied, it was not “like ice”
> 
> A politician flying from state to state will often mess up what state they are in.
> As for Hillary, she was just tired from saluting so much and may have had her slippery shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you  are an idiot, thanks for the confirmation
Click to expand...

Try to build or buy a handicapped compliant ramp.  
Sorry, but bare steel is not going to cut it. 
Trump lied, it was not like ice


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the OP
> 
> Trump has a crowd of over 6000, plus thousands more outside,   Biden has a crowd of 40, and the media says that Trump cannot draw a crowd.
> 
> Lunacy prevails in the USA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not having rallies. No responsible politician is having rallies.  They practice something called “social distancing“
> 
> Only Trump would put his own ego above the need for public safety.  Tulsa was a disgrace. They had empty seats so they could spread people out but Trump wanted the illusion of a packed house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> with each new post you confirm your partisan stupidity.   People like you are why dems keep losing and will continue losing.
Click to expand...


Trump is a disgrace as President.
Any other President would show leadership in a crisis and require masks and social distancing.

Trump wants the illusion of big crowds


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a steel ramp can be very slick.   He spent that time explaining because the media had been lying about it for days.
> 
> Care to discuss Biden not knowing what state he is in or Hillary falling into her plane and into her car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A steel ramp can be very slippery.  That is why you are required to have a slip resistant surface.  This was no fly by night ramp that was just thrown together for Trump. It had been in use for years.  Trump lied, it was not “like ice”
> 
> A politician flying from state to state will often mess up what state they are in.
> As for Hillary, she was just tired from saluting so much and may have had her slippery shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you  are an idiot, thanks for the confirmation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to build or buy a handicapped compliant ramp.
> Sorry, but bare steel is not going to cut it.
> Trump lied, it was not like ice
Click to expand...

June ice is more slippery than the ice in other months.


----------



## Faun

playtime said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354602
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Making up more fake quotes, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's all they got.  they are trying so hard to paint biden having dementia.
> 
> their projection is straight outa goebbels' little book.
Click to expand...

They tried the same tactic with Hillary 4 years ago.


----------



## Faun

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the ramp was steep and slippery, he was wearing leather soled shoes,  of course he had to be careful walking down it.   Hillary would need a wheel chair and biden would think it was a water slide.
Click to expand...

Oh, for fuck's sake.... no one else is seen struggling walking up or down that ramp on a sunny afternoon. Including Joe Biden.


----------



## Faun

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a steel ramp can be very slick.   He spent that time explaining because the media had been lying about it for days.
> 
> Care to discuss Biden not knowing what state he is in or Hillary falling into her plane and into her car?
Click to expand...

Pence fell getting into his plane. Does that mean he's not qualified for his job?


----------



## bravoactual

rightwinger said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole Swift Boat thing was a set up from the jump.  The whole was a lie and after investigation it was proven to be a lie.  Mr. Kerry got a Silver Star, 45 had bone spurs and cannot for the life of him remember in which foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our President loves to mock those who actually served
Click to expand...


As do his brain dead followers.  Here they are, carping on John Kerry and the lies about his service in Viet Nam, and yet the silence on Fuck Wad 45 being a 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward is truly deafening.  They say not one word about that lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward never served, a sick pathetic little man who thought that never catching the Clap in 1980's New York was "*My Viet Nam*".

When they finally work up the balls to question why 45 never served and demand he stop attacking Gold Star families, then maybe just maybe I will start to believe what they say.  For now they support a Draft Dodging Coward and is all we need to know.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
Click to expand...

Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.


----------



## Faun

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the OP
> 
> Trump has a crowd of over 6000, plus thousands more outside,   Biden has a crowd of 40, and the media says that Trump cannot draw a crowd.
> 
> Lunacy prevails in the USA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not having rallies. No responsible politician is having rallies.  They practice something called “social distancing“
> 
> Only Trump would put his own ego above the need for public safety.  Tulsa was a disgrace. They had empty seats so they could spread people out but Trump wanted the illusion of a packed house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> with each new post you confirm your partisan stupidity.   People like you are why dems keep losing and will continue losing.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

We took the House from Republicans in the last election. Are you so senile, you forgot??


----------



## bravoactual

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the OP
> 
> Trump has a crowd of over 6000, plus thousands more outside,   Biden has a crowd of 40, and the media says that Trump cannot draw a crowd.
> 
> Lunacy prevails in the USA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not having rallies. No responsible politician is having rallies.  They practice something called “social distancing“
> 
> Only Trump would put his own ego above the need for public safety.  Tulsa was a disgrace. They had empty seats so they could spread people out but Trump wanted the illusion of a packed house
Click to expand...


----------



## bravoactual

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the OP
> 
> Trump has a crowd of over 6000, plus thousands more outside,   Biden has a crowd of 40, and the media says that Trump cannot draw a crowd.
> 
> Lunacy prevails in the USA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not having rallies. No responsible politician is having rallies.  They practice something called “social distancing“
> 
> Only Trump would put his own ego above the need for public safety.  Tulsa was a disgrace. They had empty seats so they could spread people out but Trump wanted the illusion of a packed house
Click to expand...

.
Former Vice President Biden is demonstrating true leadership.  Mr. Biden is show his concern for the health and safety of the American People by NOT holding rallies.

The Orange Shit Gibbon does not give a flying fuck through a goddamn rolling donut about the health and safety of his dead from the neck up followers, hence making those idiots who stupid enough to attend his Bund Rally sign a waiver saying they would not use the Fuck Wad 45's campaign if they contracted COVID-19.  

True leadership is putting the health and welfare of your followers ahead of your need to hold a Love Me/Love Me Rally in an enclosed venue social could not enforced.

45 has an overwhelming narcissistic need to loved and to have people show slaving devotion to him.  

The Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward does not care about the people who showed to love him in Tulsa or in Arizona.  Those events were about his ego and his ego alone.

Mr. Biden does not screaming crowds of people shouting his name to feel complete, that is all 45.

One MAN, Joe Biden is demonstrating leadership and care for his supporters, the other is an Orange Faced Whinny Diaper who is only interested in feeding his fragile ego.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
Click to expand...

Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
Click to expand...

LOL

Your deflection is noted and laughed at as is your concession.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at as is your concession.
Click to expand...

No deflection. The president was doing everything he could do to stop the spread the democrats were doing everything they could do to stop him. Stop acting as if it has been forgotten.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at as is your concession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No deflection. The president was doing everything he could do to stop the spread the democrats were doing everything they could do to stop him. Stop acting as if it has been forgotten.
Click to expand...

Liar, Impeached Trump did not do everything he could have to prevent the spread. He could have banned air travel from other countries. He could have quarantined everyone who flew here from other countries. Like it or not, the buck stops at his desk. And there's nothing Democrats could have done to stop him.


----------



## charwin95

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
Click to expand...


Cry me river. That blimp racist dog is never responsible of anything.

if he knew what he was doing thwe won’t be in this predicament. Look at his attitude and behaviors after 6 months from January till today.

Does it look that he cares of the deaths and cases? Trump WAS the problem then and still the problem today.


Look at the resurge of new cases and deaths. Probably will never get done with this crisis till that blimp is out of WH.


----------



## charwin95

JimBowie1958 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were about 13k there.
> Biden  couldnt draw thousand if he gave out free BJs, you stupid moron.
Click to expand...


Nah! You are talking about Putin’s lover Donnie.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at as is your concession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No deflection. The president was doing everything he could do to stop the spread the democrats were doing everything they could do to stop him. Stop acting as if it has been forgotten.
Click to expand...

Trump denied it was a threat, no worse than the flu, pay no attention to that social distancing or masks.......The President doesn’t.  

We can blame the virus on the Chinese and the spread in this country on Trump


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a steel ramp can be very slick.   He spent that time explaining because the media had been lying about it for days.
> 
> Care to discuss Biden not knowing what state he is in or Hillary falling into her plane and into her car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A steel ramp can be very slippery.  That is why you are required to have a slip resistant surface.  This was no fly by night ramp that was just thrown together for Trump. It had been in use for years.  Trump lied, it was not “like ice”
> 
> A politician flying from state to state will often mess up what state they are in.
> As for Hillary, she was just tired from saluting so much and may have had her slippery shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you  are an idiot, thanks for the confirmation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to build or buy a handicapped compliant ramp.
> Sorry, but bare steel is not going to cut it.
> Trump lied, it was not like ice
Click to expand...



were you there?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at as is your concession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No deflection. The president was doing everything he could do to stop the spread the democrats were doing everything they could do to stop him. Stop acting as if it has been forgotten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump denied it was a threat, no worse than the flu, pay no attention to that social distancing or masks.......The President doesn’t.
> 
> We can blame the virus on the Chinese and the spread in this country on Trump
Click to expand...



No, if you had even the beginnings of a brain you would understand that the chinese created this virus and released it on the world because their economy was tanking due to Trump finally playing hardball with them on trade.   but I get it, you are too fricken dumb and brain washed to see what is really going on.


----------



## Redfish

bravoactual said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole Swift Boat thing was a set up from the jump.  The whole was a lie and after investigation it was proven to be a lie.  Mr. Kerry got a Silver Star, 45 had bone spurs and cannot for the life of him remember in which foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our President loves to mock those who actually served
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As do his brain dead followers.  Here they are, carping on John Kerry and the lies about his service in Viet Nam, and yet the silence on Fuck Wad 45 being a 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward is truly deafening.  They say not one word about that lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward never served, a sick pathetic little man who thought that never catching the Clap in 1980's New York was "*My Viet Nam*".
> 
> When they finally work up the balls to question why 45 never served and demand he stop attacking Gold Star families, then maybe just maybe I will start to believe what they say.  For now they support a Draft Dodging Coward and is all we need to know.
Click to expand...



"tell Vladimir that I'll have more flexibility after the election"   Trump?  no Obozo the kenyan.


speaking of military service, where was bubba clinton during the viet nam war?


----------



## charwin95

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at as is your concession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No deflection. The president was doing everything he could do to stop the spread the democrats were doing everything they could do to stop him. Stop acting as if it has been forgotten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump denied it was a threat, no worse than the flu, pay no attention to that social distancing or masks.......The President doesn’t.
> 
> We can blame the virus on the Chinese and the spread in this country on Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you had even the beginnings of a brain you would understand that the chinese created this virus and released it on the world because their economy was tanking due to Trump finally playing hardball with them on trade.   but I get it, you are too fricken dumb and brain washed to see what is really going on.
Click to expand...


Oh Lordy. Are you sure you know what you are talking about?

Chinese created the virus??? Even the new head of intelligence director John Ratcliffe hired by Trump last month. You are lying.

I bet you. I’m 100% sure. You don’t know how the virus transferred to human.

Trade War..... we are the losers of the Trade War. This is one example how Donnie screwed up the economy.

Trump casualties of TW are the farmers, fisheries, wine industry, fruits, shoes, clothes, electronics and electrical products, school supplies etc etc etc etc... 

Remember not a single industries or any technologies or any retailers or manufacturers or any categories supported Trump. NONE.... NOBODY.


----------



## charwin95

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at as is your concession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No deflection. The president was doing everything he could do to stop the spread the democrats were doing everything they could do to stop him. Stop acting as if it has been forgotten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump denied it was a threat, no worse than the flu, pay no attention to that social distancing or masks.......The President doesn’t.
> 
> We can blame the virus on the Chinese and the spread in this country on Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you had even the beginnings of a brain you would understand that the chinese created this virus and released it on the world because their economy was tanking due to Trump finally playing hardball with them on trade.   but I get it, you are too fricken dumb and brain washed to see what is really going on.
Click to expand...

Why in the world China will do that to themselves just because of bad economy? 
Oh we are having a bad economy I will kill my people then spread it around the world. Do you realized how stupid that is? 

Chinese economy rely very heavily with US economy. Bad US economy means we purchase less from them. So why would they want to hurt US? Keep that in mind.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a steel ramp can be very slick.   He spent that time explaining because the media had been lying about it for days.
> 
> Care to discuss Biden not knowing what state he is in or Hillary falling into her plane and into her car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A steel ramp can be very slippery.  That is why you are required to have a slip resistant surface.  This was no fly by night ramp that was just thrown together for Trump. It had been in use for years.  Trump lied, it was not “like ice”
> 
> A politician flying from state to state will often mess up what state they are in.
> As for Hillary, she was just tired from saluting so much and may have had her slippery shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you  are an idiot, thanks for the confirmation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to build or buy a handicapped compliant ramp.
> Sorry, but bare steel is not going to cut it.
> Trump lied, it was not like ice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> were you there?
Click to expand...

Don’t have to be
Trump lied

I have never seen a bare steel ramp without cut ridges or a nonslip coating of some kind.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do they are chickenshit leftist who can't get laid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been married & still married for 35 years ... that's a lotta getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Orange Shit is a Serial Adulterer who cheated of his wives, including Melania.  45 boasted of "*Moving On*" on a Married Woman, "*Like A Bitch*".  He boasted of grabbing Women "*By The Pussy*".
> 
> I've been married to same Woman for *27-Years*.  We lived to for* 6-Years* and dated for *1-Year*.
> 
> 45 is an amoral asshole and misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him bragging on stern about the time he brought current wife #1 AND soon to be whore/wife #2 on an aspen ski vacation, at the same time; & they crossed paths on the slope.
> 
> they got into it right there & made a spectacle of themselves, while he stood & watched.
> 
> #discusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incels can't comprehend what men do and a thing called locker room talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we learned how to respect Women.  You people view them as sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying sack of pig shit
> You fuckers attack women if they don't agree with you politically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward cheated on each of his wives.  He is a serial adulterer.  He boasted of grabbing Women by "*The Pussy*".  He was proud of having "*Moved On*" a Married Woman "*Like A Bitch*".  That is who YOU defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet swift boat Kerry you think he served the country honorably? you are a lying sack of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver Star winner
> 
> As opposed to those who faked Heel Spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiftboat Kerry
> 
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth
> 
> 
> 
> *Description
> Description*
> Swift Vets and POWs for Truth, formerly known as the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, was a political group of United States Swift boat veterans and former prisoners of war of the Vietnam War, formed during the 2004 presidential election campaign for the purpose of opposing John Kerry's candidacy for the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied
> 
> Those who actually served with Kerry called him a hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole Swift Boat thing was a set up from the jump.  The whole was a lie and after investigation it was proven to be a lie.  Mr. Kerry got a Silver Star, 45 had bone spurs and cannot for the life of him remember in which foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our President loves to mock those who actually served
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As do his brain dead followers.  Here they are, carping on John Kerry and the lies about his service in Viet Nam, and yet the silence on Fuck Wad 45 being a 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward is truly deafening.  They say not one word about that lying Yellow Belly Yankee Coward never served, a sick pathetic little man who thought that never catching the Clap in 1980's New York was "*My Viet Nam*".
> 
> When they finally work up the balls to question why 45 never served and demand he stop attacking Gold Star families, then maybe just maybe I will start to believe what they say.  For now they support a Draft Dodging Coward and is all we need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "tell Vladimir that I'll have more flexibility after the election"   Trump?  no Obozo the kenyan.
> 
> 
> speaking of military service, where was bubba clinton during the viet nam war?
Click to expand...

He didn’t have to fake bone spurs


----------



## ABikerSailor

rightwinger said:


> Don’t have to be
> Trump lied
> 
> I have never seen a bare steel ramp without cut ridges or a nonslip coating of some kind.



Me neither.  And, I've seen lots of ramps on lots of different military bases.


----------



## rightwinger

ABikerSailor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t have to be
> Trump lied
> 
> I have never seen a bare steel ramp without cut ridges or a nonslip coating of some kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither.  And, I've seen lots of ramps on lots of different military bases.
Click to expand...


OSHA


----------



## playtime

Redfish said:


> Back to the OP
> 
> Trump has a crowd of over 6000, plus thousands more outside,   Biden has a crowd of 40, and the media says that Trump cannot draw a crowd.
> 
> Lunacy prevails in the USA today.



^^^








yep you are right, fishbone...

' Lunacy prevails in the USA today. '

_*it sure does.*_


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.
> 
> donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.
> 
> sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all the Orange Shit Gibbon has ever done.  He has never accomplished a damn thing, except to steal other people's money and bankrupt casinos, how do you bankrupt a casino with the house sets the limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the Press' archives
> *How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino  *
> Jun 7, 2016
> 
> _Editor's note, this story was originally published June 6, 1991._
> 
> Fred Trump is clean enough to lend money to his son Donald and the younger Trump's struggling casino empire, state gaming regulators ruled Wednesday.
> In a unanimous decision, the state Casino Control Commission ruled that the 85-year-old Fred Trump meets all the licensing requirements that are imposed on people or firms that lend money to casinos. The decision means that Donald Trump can now legally borrow money from his father to help resolve financial problems at his casinos.
> [...]
> The only item of significance dealing with Fred Trump in that report was that the elder Trump was named in a 1973 suit filed by the federal government charging racial discrimination in the way Trump Management Inc. leased apartments in New York City.
> 
> Trump Management and the government entered into a consent order to settle the suit without admitting any wrongdoing.
> 
> Trump's father was required to get licensed here after a highly unusual loan to the Trump Castle Casino Resort that enabled the casino to narrowly avert a default and make a $16 million interest payment to bondholders.
> *
> Fred Trump, through his attorney, bought $3.5 million in chips at a high-stakes blackjack table and left without gambling with them.*
> 
> The move resulted in an investigation and a complaint by the gaming division. Trump officials and the gaming division reached a settlement of the complaint and the gaming hall has agreed to pay a $30,000 fine. That settlement will be reviewed by the casino commission on June 19.
> 
> The approval comes in time for the elder Trump to again lend a hand to his son's gaming halls.
> [...]
> How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino
> 
> *#looooooooooooooooooooooooser................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> joe Biden got his son a job with the ChiComs and Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... but but but....
> 
> doesn't change the fact that donny bankrupted casinos.......
> 
> not to mention, yer chosen one was so outa control back in the 90s with spending, that wall street had to put him on an allowance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn more fake news and less than factual TDS influenced facts????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.. 100% FACT.  that happened & was originally written decades ago - b4  there was anything that would be called 'fake'.
> 
> so was donny's allowance - doled out by wall street.  shall i give you the article written waaaaay back  when he was just the cheating, fornicating adulterous asshole of NYC & not the installed dictator that he has become - when there was no 'fake news' as you put it?
> 
> a dude who claimed bankruptcy over the loss of casino*S*.... as in plural.
> 
> casinos are designed to WIN ...
> 
> is a loooooooooooooooooser.
> 
> either you are too young to know it, or have lived under a rock for years, or are just too poorly educated to find out the facts & that's why donny loves you long time.
> 
> i suspect the latter 2 are the reasons why you are the way you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More TDS influence delusions
Click to expand...


suck on this incel.

*Quick: Who'd Have Trouble Living on $450,000 a Month?*
By Kurt Eichenwald *June 26, 1990*

Donald J. Trump, who has lectured America about architecture, foreign policy and, most of all, how to do deals, may be about to learn a lesson of his own: how to live in Manhattan on $450,000 a month.
That scarcely onerous restriction is being imposed by Mr. Trump's bankers, who have insisted that the man who has made conspicuous consumption a personal trademark must curb his spending a bit.
Moreover, the $450,000-a-month allowance excludes some of the largest of Mr. Trump's daunting expenses, the bankers say. These extras, based on Mr. Trump's spending in May, include the costs of maintaining his personal 727 jetliner ($246,000) and his 282-foot yacht ($841,000). The yacht and the personal jet, to be sure, may be sold to trim the real estate developer's mountainous debts.
In May, Mr. Trump also paid interest of $2.1 million on his personal debt, while his legal, charitable and business expenses totaled $382,000. His interest payments and various expenses do not count as personal spending, either.

Still, the $450,000-a-month limit will require some belt-tightening on Mr. Trump's part. In May, his bankers report, Mr. Trump's personal spending amounted to $583,000 for day-to-day necessities of the ultrarich life style, which range from his $2,000 suits to the costs of maids, gardeners and chefs at his three homes.
So to meet the bankers' target, Mr. Trump must trim his personal expenses by more than $100,000 from the May level. If he can do that, the banks will agree to lend Mr. Trump even more money.

The terms are being required by the banks, which are attempting to structure a loan to Mr. Trump to keep his faltering empire out of bankruptcy court.
The personal spending limits agreed to by the banks, though a cutback for Mr. Trump, still come to $5.4 million a year. If the banks agree to the terms of the new loan, in the month of July, for example, Mr. Trump would have to hold his expenses to just $14,516.13 a day, or $10.08 every minute of the day and night.
'It's Just Phenomenal'
Even the truly wealthy found Mr. Trump's manner of spending, reduced circumstances or not, to be remarkable.


''I would have no idea how to spend $450,000 a month,'' said one billionaire, who asked not to be identified. ''It's just phenomenal.''
Financial planners for the well heeled agreed.
''We have handled a lot of entertainers, some of whom lived very extravagantly, but I have never come across anybody who spent that way,'' said Lawrence B. Eichler, president of Sentinel Asset Management. ''Donald Trump lives in strata few of us approach, or even want to approach.''
Even Mr. Trump, who declined to comment, once said: ''A little more moderation would be good.'' But he was quick to add, ''Of course, my life hasn't exactly been one of moderation.''
Deadline on a Payment
Mr. Trump's unfolding financial drama may reach a climax tonight as the developer faces a deadline to make a payment on a high-yield ''junk bond'' issue. No matter what the outcome, the glimpse of Mr. Trump's spending habits is certain to add another layer to the high-spending lore to the 1980's.

Mr. Trump's new allowance may be absorbed easily, given the style of living to which he has become accustomed. The developer owns three homes, including Mar-a-Lago, in Palm Beach, Fla. That home, which was willed to the State of Florida by Marjorie Merriweather Post, was sold to Mr. Trump because the state could not afford to pay for its upkeep. Scores of household staff members are paid to help keep up the 118-room residence.
Mr. Trump will also have to continue to maintain his 50-room penthouse triplex in Manhattan's Trump Tower, which comes complete with an 80-foot living room, bronze-edged floor-to-ceiling windows overlooking Central Park, and a 12-foot waterfall.
[...]
Quick: Who'd Have Trouble Living on $450,000 a Month?


----------



## playtime

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the OP
> 
> Trump has a crowd of over 6000, plus thousands more outside,   Biden has a crowd of 40, and the media says that Trump cannot draw a crowd.
> 
> Lunacy prevails in the USA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not having rallies. No responsible politician is having rallies.  They practice something called “social distancing“
> 
> Only Trump would put his own ego above the need for public safety.  Tulsa was a disgrace. They had empty seats so they could spread people out but Trump wanted the illusion of a packed house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> with each new post you confirm your partisan stupidity.   People like you are why dems keep losing and will continue losing.
Click to expand...


^^^ that there folks - is A-1 irony. ^^^


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a steel ramp can be very slick.   He spent that time explaining because the media had been lying about it for days.
> 
> Care to discuss Biden not knowing what state he is in or Hillary falling into her plane and into her car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A steel ramp can be very slippery.  That is why you are required to have a slip resistant surface.  This was no fly by night ramp that was just thrown together for Trump. It had been in use for years.  Trump lied, it was not “like ice”
> 
> A politician flying from state to state will often mess up what state they are in.
> As for Hillary, she was just tired from saluting so much and may have had her slippery shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you  are an idiot, thanks for the confirmation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to build or buy a handicapped compliant ramp.
> Sorry, but bare steel is not going to cut it.
> Trump lied, it was not like ice
Click to expand...


you can thank HW bush for the ADA.  so that kinda ramp has been compliant  for quite some time.    donny seems to be lying bigley.


----------



## playtime

Faun said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354602
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Making up more fake quotes, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's all they got.  they are trying so hard to paint biden having dementia.
> 
> their projection is straight outa goebbels' little book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They tried the same tactic with Hillary 4 years ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
Click to expand...


& now europe wants to ban US.  can't say i blame them one bit.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
Click to expand...


that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?

not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.

rejected, dejected & devolved.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at as is your concession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No deflection. The president was doing everything he could do to stop the spread the democrats were doing everything they could do to stop him. Stop acting as if it has been forgotten.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at as is your concession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No deflection. The president was doing everything he could do to stop the spread the democrats were doing everything they could do to stop him. Stop acting as if it has been forgotten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump denied it was a threat, no worse than the flu, pay no attention to that social distancing or masks.......The President doesn’t.
> 
> We can blame the virus on the Chinese and the spread in this country on Trump
Click to expand...

Sorry snowflake your democrats were telling people to come out and hangout together 
when the president was trying to slow the spread in this country
democrats were to busy with the schiff sham and stopping any attempt the president made to try and stop the virus.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
Click to expand...

That was when the President started the travel restrictions and nancy was wanting to party


----------



## Indeependent

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
Click to expand...

*following the science* 
What science?
It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.


----------



## Mike473

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.
> 
> donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.
> 
> sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all the Orange Shit Gibbon has ever done.  He has never accomplished a damn thing, except to steal other people's money and bankrupt casinos, how do you bankrupt a casino with the house sets the limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the Press' archives
> *How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino  *
> Jun 7, 2016
> 
> _Editor's note, this story was originally published June 6, 1991._
> 
> Fred Trump is clean enough to lend money to his son Donald and the younger Trump's struggling casino empire, state gaming regulators ruled Wednesday.
> In a unanimous decision, the state Casino Control Commission ruled that the 85-year-old Fred Trump meets all the licensing requirements that are imposed on people or firms that lend money to casinos. The decision means that Donald Trump can now legally borrow money from his father to help resolve financial problems at his casinos.
> [...]
> The only item of significance dealing with Fred Trump in that report was that the elder Trump was named in a 1973 suit filed by the federal government charging racial discrimination in the way Trump Management Inc. leased apartments in New York City.
> 
> Trump Management and the government entered into a consent order to settle the suit without admitting any wrongdoing.
> 
> Trump's father was required to get licensed here after a highly unusual loan to the Trump Castle Casino Resort that enabled the casino to narrowly avert a default and make a $16 million interest payment to bondholders.
> *
> Fred Trump, through his attorney, bought $3.5 million in chips at a high-stakes blackjack table and left without gambling with them.*
> 
> The move resulted in an investigation and a complaint by the gaming division. Trump officials and the gaming division reached a settlement of the complaint and the gaming hall has agreed to pay a $30,000 fine. That settlement will be reviewed by the casino commission on June 19.
> 
> The approval comes in time for the elder Trump to again lend a hand to his son's gaming halls.
> [...]
> How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino
> 
> *#looooooooooooooooooooooooser................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> joe Biden got his son a job with the ChiComs and Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... but but but....
> 
> doesn't change the fact that donny bankrupted casinos.......
> 
> not to mention, yer chosen one was so outa control back in the 90s with spending, that wall street had to put him on an allowance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn more fake news and less than factual TDS influenced facts????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.. 100% FACT.  that happened & was originally written decades ago - b4  there was anything that would be called 'fake'.
> 
> so was donny's allowance - doled out by wall street.  shall i give you the article written waaaaay back  when he was just the cheating, fornicating adulterous asshole of NYC & not the installed dictator that he has become - when there was no 'fake news' as you put it?
> 
> a dude who claimed bankruptcy over the loss of casino*S*.... as in plural.
> 
> casinos are designed to WIN ...
> 
> is a loooooooooooooooooser.
> 
> either you are too young to know it, or have lived under a rock for years, or are just too poorly educated to find out the facts & that's why donny loves you long time.
> 
> i suspect the latter 2 are the reasons why you are the way you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More TDS influence delusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> suck on this incel.
> 
> *Quick: Who'd Have Trouble Living on $450,000 a Month?*
> By Kurt Eichenwald *June 26, 1990*
> 
> Donald J. Trump, who has lectured America about architecture, foreign policy and, most of all, how to do deals, may be about to learn a lesson of his own: how to live in Manhattan on $450,000 a month.
> That scarcely onerous restriction is being imposed by Mr. Trump's bankers, who have insisted that the man who has made conspicuous consumption a personal trademark must curb his spending a bit.
> Moreover, the $450,000-a-month allowance excludes some of the largest of Mr. Trump's daunting expenses, the bankers say. These extras, based on Mr. Trump's spending in May, include the costs of maintaining his personal 727 jetliner ($246,000) and his 282-foot yacht ($841,000). The yacht and the personal jet, to be sure, may be sold to trim the real estate developer's mountainous debts.
> In May, Mr. Trump also paid interest of $2.1 million on his personal debt, while his legal, charitable and business expenses totaled $382,000. His interest payments and various expenses do not count as personal spending, either.
> 
> Still, the $450,000-a-month limit will require some belt-tightening on Mr. Trump's part. In May, his bankers report, Mr. Trump's personal spending amounted to $583,000 for day-to-day necessities of the ultrarich life style, which range from his $2,000 suits to the costs of maids, gardeners and chefs at his three homes.
> So to meet the bankers' target, Mr. Trump must trim his personal expenses by more than $100,000 from the May level. If he can do that, the banks will agree to lend Mr. Trump even more money.
> 
> The terms are being required by the banks, which are attempting to structure a loan to Mr. Trump to keep his faltering empire out of bankruptcy court.
> The personal spending limits agreed to by the banks, though a cutback for Mr. Trump, still come to $5.4 million a year. If the banks agree to the terms of the new loan, in the month of July, for example, Mr. Trump would have to hold his expenses to just $14,516.13 a day, or $10.08 every minute of the day and night.
> 'It's Just Phenomenal'
> Even the truly wealthy found Mr. Trump's manner of spending, reduced circumstances or not, to be remarkable.
> 
> 
> ''I would have no idea how to spend $450,000 a month,'' said one billionaire, who asked not to be identified. ''It's just phenomenal.''
> Financial planners for the well heeled agreed.
> ''We have handled a lot of entertainers, some of whom lived very extravagantly, but I have never come across anybody who spent that way,'' said Lawrence B. Eichler, president of Sentinel Asset Management. ''Donald Trump lives in strata few of us approach, or even want to approach.''
> Even Mr. Trump, who declined to comment, once said: ''A little more moderation would be good.'' But he was quick to add, ''Of course, my life hasn't exactly been one of moderation.''
> Deadline on a Payment
> Mr. Trump's unfolding financial drama may reach a climax tonight as the developer faces a deadline to make a payment on a high-yield ''junk bond'' issue. No matter what the outcome, the glimpse of Mr. Trump's spending habits is certain to add another layer to the high-spending lore to the 1980's.
> 
> Mr. Trump's new allowance may be absorbed easily, given the style of living to which he has become accustomed. The developer owns three homes, including Mar-a-Lago, in Palm Beach, Fla. That home, which was willed to the State of Florida by Marjorie Merriweather Post, was sold to Mr. Trump because the state could not afford to pay for its upkeep. Scores of household staff members are paid to help keep up the 118-room residence.
> Mr. Trump will also have to continue to maintain his 50-room penthouse triplex in Manhattan's Trump Tower, which comes complete with an 80-foot living room, bronze-edged floor-to-ceiling windows overlooking Central Park, and a 12-foot waterfall.
> [...]
> Quick: Who'd Have Trouble Living on $450,000 a Month?
Click to expand...


Well Hunter Biden took 100K per month for doing nothing and another billion in China deals, but couldn't even pay his child support and claimed he was broke. We all have tough times.


----------



## Indeependent

Mike473 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.
> 
> donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.
> 
> sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all the Orange Shit Gibbon has ever done.  He has never accomplished a damn thing, except to steal other people's money and bankrupt casinos, how do you bankrupt a casino with the house sets the limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the Press' archives
> *How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino  *
> Jun 7, 2016
> 
> _Editor's note, this story was originally published June 6, 1991._
> 
> Fred Trump is clean enough to lend money to his son Donald and the younger Trump's struggling casino empire, state gaming regulators ruled Wednesday.
> In a unanimous decision, the state Casino Control Commission ruled that the 85-year-old Fred Trump meets all the licensing requirements that are imposed on people or firms that lend money to casinos. The decision means that Donald Trump can now legally borrow money from his father to help resolve financial problems at his casinos.
> [...]
> The only item of significance dealing with Fred Trump in that report was that the elder Trump was named in a 1973 suit filed by the federal government charging racial discrimination in the way Trump Management Inc. leased apartments in New York City.
> 
> Trump Management and the government entered into a consent order to settle the suit without admitting any wrongdoing.
> 
> Trump's father was required to get licensed here after a highly unusual loan to the Trump Castle Casino Resort that enabled the casino to narrowly avert a default and make a $16 million interest payment to bondholders.
> *
> Fred Trump, through his attorney, bought $3.5 million in chips at a high-stakes blackjack table and left without gambling with them.*
> 
> The move resulted in an investigation and a complaint by the gaming division. Trump officials and the gaming division reached a settlement of the complaint and the gaming hall has agreed to pay a $30,000 fine. That settlement will be reviewed by the casino commission on June 19.
> 
> The approval comes in time for the elder Trump to again lend a hand to his son's gaming halls.
> [...]
> How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino
> 
> *#looooooooooooooooooooooooser................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> joe Biden got his son a job with the ChiComs and Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... but but but....
> 
> doesn't change the fact that donny bankrupted casinos.......
> 
> not to mention, yer chosen one was so outa control back in the 90s with spending, that wall street had to put him on an allowance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn more fake news and less than factual TDS influenced facts????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.. 100% FACT.  that happened & was originally written decades ago - b4  there was anything that would be called 'fake'.
> 
> so was donny's allowance - doled out by wall street.  shall i give you the article written waaaaay back  when he was just the cheating, fornicating adulterous asshole of NYC & not the installed dictator that he has become - when there was no 'fake news' as you put it?
> 
> a dude who claimed bankruptcy over the loss of casino*S*.... as in plural.
> 
> casinos are designed to WIN ...
> 
> is a loooooooooooooooooser.
> 
> either you are too young to know it, or have lived under a rock for years, or are just too poorly educated to find out the facts & that's why donny loves you long time.
> 
> i suspect the latter 2 are the reasons why you are the way you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More TDS influence delusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> suck on this incel.
> 
> *Quick: Who'd Have Trouble Living on $450,000 a Month?*
> By Kurt Eichenwald *June 26, 1990*
> 
> Donald J. Trump, who has lectured America about architecture, foreign policy and, most of all, how to do deals, may be about to learn a lesson of his own: how to live in Manhattan on $450,000 a month.
> That scarcely onerous restriction is being imposed by Mr. Trump's bankers, who have insisted that the man who has made conspicuous consumption a personal trademark must curb his spending a bit.
> Moreover, the $450,000-a-month allowance excludes some of the largest of Mr. Trump's daunting expenses, the bankers say. These extras, based on Mr. Trump's spending in May, include the costs of maintaining his personal 727 jetliner ($246,000) and his 282-foot yacht ($841,000). The yacht and the personal jet, to be sure, may be sold to trim the real estate developer's mountainous debts.
> In May, Mr. Trump also paid interest of $2.1 million on his personal debt, while his legal, charitable and business expenses totaled $382,000. His interest payments and various expenses do not count as personal spending, either.
> 
> Still, the $450,000-a-month limit will require some belt-tightening on Mr. Trump's part. In May, his bankers report, Mr. Trump's personal spending amounted to $583,000 for day-to-day necessities of the ultrarich life style, which range from his $2,000 suits to the costs of maids, gardeners and chefs at his three homes.
> So to meet the bankers' target, Mr. Trump must trim his personal expenses by more than $100,000 from the May level. If he can do that, the banks will agree to lend Mr. Trump even more money.
> 
> The terms are being required by the banks, which are attempting to structure a loan to Mr. Trump to keep his faltering empire out of bankruptcy court.
> The personal spending limits agreed to by the banks, though a cutback for Mr. Trump, still come to $5.4 million a year. If the banks agree to the terms of the new loan, in the month of July, for example, Mr. Trump would have to hold his expenses to just $14,516.13 a day, or $10.08 every minute of the day and night.
> 'It's Just Phenomenal'
> Even the truly wealthy found Mr. Trump's manner of spending, reduced circumstances or not, to be remarkable.
> 
> 
> ''I would have no idea how to spend $450,000 a month,'' said one billionaire, who asked not to be identified. ''It's just phenomenal.''
> Financial planners for the well heeled agreed.
> ''We have handled a lot of entertainers, some of whom lived very extravagantly, but I have never come across anybody who spent that way,'' said Lawrence B. Eichler, president of Sentinel Asset Management. ''Donald Trump lives in strata few of us approach, or even want to approach.''
> Even Mr. Trump, who declined to comment, once said: ''A little more moderation would be good.'' But he was quick to add, ''Of course, my life hasn't exactly been one of moderation.''
> Deadline on a Payment
> Mr. Trump's unfolding financial drama may reach a climax tonight as the developer faces a deadline to make a payment on a high-yield ''junk bond'' issue. No matter what the outcome, the glimpse of Mr. Trump's spending habits is certain to add another layer to the high-spending lore to the 1980's.
> 
> Mr. Trump's new allowance may be absorbed easily, given the style of living to which he has become accustomed. The developer owns three homes, including Mar-a-Lago, in Palm Beach, Fla. That home, which was willed to the State of Florida by Marjorie Merriweather Post, was sold to Mr. Trump because the state could not afford to pay for its upkeep. Scores of household staff members are paid to help keep up the 118-room residence.
> Mr. Trump will also have to continue to maintain his 50-room penthouse triplex in Manhattan's Trump Tower, which comes complete with an 80-foot living room, bronze-edged floor-to-ceiling windows overlooking Central Park, and a 12-foot waterfall.
> [...]
> Quick: Who'd Have Trouble Living on $450,000 a Month?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Hunter Biden took 100K per month for doing nothing and another billion in China deals, but couldn't even pay his child support and claimed he was broke. We all have tough times.
Click to expand...

His dad has a *D* next to his name.
Yes, we *know* the D stands for Demented.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at as is your concession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No deflection. The president was doing everything he could do to stop the spread the democrats were doing everything they could do to stop him. Stop acting as if it has been forgotten.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three years of a great economy killed by democrat governors and you think people will look favorably on those democrats
> 
> 
> 
> You are Delusional! Obama handed Trump the great economy he built & Trump Destroyed It!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass the delusion is all yours. Even mainstream media had to admit the economy was great. Just about the time they were pushing the argument that no one cared about a great economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the unemployment rate was +/- 5% when obama left office.  he cut it in 1/2 despite having a (R) majority in both houses of congress for 6 of the 8 yeras he held office.
> 
> donny piggybacked on obama's shoulders & only brought it down to +/- 3.5% in the 3 years he was in the whitehouse.  thems are the stats & no matter how quick to slap a smiley on my post - you can't change the facts.
> 
> sometimes- you just gotta give up & accept it, incel.  donny is trying to take credit for something he really didn't do much to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all the Orange Shit Gibbon has ever done.  He has never accomplished a damn thing, except to steal other people's money and bankrupt casinos, how do you bankrupt a casino with the house sets the limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the Press' archives
> *How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino  *
> Jun 7, 2016
> 
> _Editor's note, this story was originally published June 6, 1991._
> 
> Fred Trump is clean enough to lend money to his son Donald and the younger Trump's struggling casino empire, state gaming regulators ruled Wednesday.
> In a unanimous decision, the state Casino Control Commission ruled that the 85-year-old Fred Trump meets all the licensing requirements that are imposed on people or firms that lend money to casinos. The decision means that Donald Trump can now legally borrow money from his father to help resolve financial problems at his casinos.
> [...]
> The only item of significance dealing with Fred Trump in that report was that the elder Trump was named in a 1973 suit filed by the federal government charging racial discrimination in the way Trump Management Inc. leased apartments in New York City.
> 
> Trump Management and the government entered into a consent order to settle the suit without admitting any wrongdoing.
> 
> Trump's father was required to get licensed here after a highly unusual loan to the Trump Castle Casino Resort that enabled the casino to narrowly avert a default and make a $16 million interest payment to bondholders.
> *
> Fred Trump, through his attorney, bought $3.5 million in chips at a high-stakes blackjack table and left without gambling with them.*
> 
> The move resulted in an investigation and a complaint by the gaming division. Trump officials and the gaming division reached a settlement of the complaint and the gaming hall has agreed to pay a $30,000 fine. That settlement will be reviewed by the casino commission on June 19.
> 
> The approval comes in time for the elder Trump to again lend a hand to his son's gaming halls.
> [...]
> How Donald Trump's father once bailed out his casino
> 
> *#looooooooooooooooooooooooser................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> joe Biden got his son a job with the ChiComs and Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... but but but....
> 
> doesn't change the fact that donny bankrupted casinos.......
> 
> not to mention, yer chosen one was so outa control back in the 90s with spending, that wall street had to put him on an allowance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn more fake news and less than factual TDS influenced facts????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.. 100% FACT.  that happened & was originally written decades ago - b4  there was anything that would be called 'fake'.
> 
> so was donny's allowance - doled out by wall street.  shall i give you the article written waaaaay back  when he was just the cheating, fornicating adulterous asshole of NYC & not the installed dictator that he has become - when there was no 'fake news' as you put it?
> 
> a dude who claimed bankruptcy over the loss of casino*S*.... as in plural.
> 
> casinos are designed to WIN ...
> 
> is a loooooooooooooooooser.
> 
> either you are too young to know it, or have lived under a rock for years, or are just too poorly educated to find out the facts & that's why donny loves you long time.
> 
> i suspect the latter 2 are the reasons why you are the way you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More TDS influence delusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> suck on this incel.
> 
> *Quick: Who'd Have Trouble Living on $450,000 a Month?*
> By Kurt Eichenwald *June 26, 1990*
> 
> Donald J. Trump, who has lectured America about architecture, foreign policy and, most of all, how to do deals, may be about to learn a lesson of his own: how to live in Manhattan on $450,000 a month.
> That scarcely onerous restriction is being imposed by Mr. Trump's bankers, who have insisted that the man who has made conspicuous consumption a personal trademark must curb his spending a bit.
> Moreover, the $450,000-a-month allowance excludes some of the largest of Mr. Trump's daunting expenses, the bankers say. These extras, based on Mr. Trump's spending in May, include the costs of maintaining his personal 727 jetliner ($246,000) and his 282-foot yacht ($841,000). The yacht and the personal jet, to be sure, may be sold to trim the real estate developer's mountainous debts.
> In May, Mr. Trump also paid interest of $2.1 million on his personal debt, while his legal, charitable and business expenses totaled $382,000. His interest payments and various expenses do not count as personal spending, either.
> 
> Still, the $450,000-a-month limit will require some belt-tightening on Mr. Trump's part. In May, his bankers report, Mr. Trump's personal spending amounted to $583,000 for day-to-day necessities of the ultrarich life style, which range from his $2,000 suits to the costs of maids, gardeners and chefs at his three homes.
> So to meet the bankers' target, Mr. Trump must trim his personal expenses by more than $100,000 from the May level. If he can do that, the banks will agree to lend Mr. Trump even more money.
> 
> The terms are being required by the banks, which are attempting to structure a loan to Mr. Trump to keep his faltering empire out of bankruptcy court.
> The personal spending limits agreed to by the banks, though a cutback for Mr. Trump, still come to $5.4 million a year. If the banks agree to the terms of the new loan, in the month of July, for example, Mr. Trump would have to hold his expenses to just $14,516.13 a day, or $10.08 every minute of the day and night.
> 'It's Just Phenomenal'
> Even the truly wealthy found Mr. Trump's manner of spending, reduced circumstances or not, to be remarkable.
> 
> 
> ''I would have no idea how to spend $450,000 a month,'' said one billionaire, who asked not to be identified. ''It's just phenomenal.''
> Financial planners for the well heeled agreed.
> ''We have handled a lot of entertainers, some of whom lived very extravagantly, but I have never come across anybody who spent that way,'' said Lawrence B. Eichler, president of Sentinel Asset Management. ''Donald Trump lives in strata few of us approach, or even want to approach.''
> Even Mr. Trump, who declined to comment, once said: ''A little more moderation would be good.'' But he was quick to add, ''Of course, my life hasn't exactly been one of moderation.''
> Deadline on a Payment
> Mr. Trump's unfolding financial drama may reach a climax tonight as the developer faces a deadline to make a payment on a high-yield ''junk bond'' issue. No matter what the outcome, the glimpse of Mr. Trump's spending habits is certain to add another layer to the high-spending lore to the 1980's.
> 
> Mr. Trump's new allowance may be absorbed easily, given the style of living to which he has become accustomed. The developer owns three homes, including Mar-a-Lago, in Palm Beach, Fla. That home, which was willed to the State of Florida by Marjorie Merriweather Post, was sold to Mr. Trump because the state could not afford to pay for its upkeep. Scores of household staff members are paid to help keep up the 118-room residence.
> Mr. Trump will also have to continue to maintain his 50-room penthouse triplex in Manhattan's Trump Tower, which comes complete with an 80-foot living room, bronze-edged floor-to-ceiling windows overlooking Central Park, and a 12-foot waterfall.
> [...]
> Quick: Who'd Have Trouble Living on $450,000 a Month?
Click to expand...

incel you're still TDS influenced


----------



## Faun

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a steel ramp can be very slick.   He spent that time explaining because the media had been lying about it for days.
> 
> Care to discuss Biden not knowing what state he is in or Hillary falling into her plane and into her car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A steel ramp can be very slippery.  That is why you are required to have a slip resistant surface.  This was no fly by night ramp that was just thrown together for Trump. It had been in use for years.  Trump lied, it was not “like ice”
> 
> A politician flying from state to state will often mess up what state they are in.
> As for Hillary, she was just tired from saluting so much and may have had her slippery shoes on.
Click to expand...

Biden had no problem walking down that ramp (3:35)....


And poor, deranged Nostra -- _thinks_ Biden only went up that ramp.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was when the President started the travel restrictions and nancy was wanting to party
Click to expand...


uh-huh.  donny - - - after kissing china's ass in the beginning - wanted to close off china & not do anything about europe - where it turns out to be the carriers.

he hasn't evolved.  he is now saying that the virsus 'is dying out ' you know what that means, incel.

yer chosen one is straight up lying to yer face & all you do is ask for more.

#pathetic.


----------



## playtime

Indeependent said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
Click to expand...


masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.

donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.

he's a joke & you all are dupes.


----------



## rightwinger

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching Trump throw a tantrum because nobody showed up
> 
> View attachment 353834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all sincerity...its sad. His family didn't travel with him.  Wow...it was a fairly important day for dear old blobther and neither one of his kids could show up?  Nor his wife.  ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, it was not who showed up, but how weak a performance it was.  No mention of 2021 and beyond.  No mention of events related to George Floyd. No mention of Juneteenth. No mention of people needing to be safe. No call for unity.
> 
> Instead, there was an “in your face” flaunting of social distancing. Kung Flu taunt. Endless airing of grievances. You are lucky I am your president and a bizarre 15 min explanation of walking down a ramp and demo that he is capable of drinking with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He had to refute the stupid media pukes who accused him of having multiple diseases.  He made a joke out of them (which they are).   the turn out was thousands of times greater than sleepy Joe can ever produce,  he is lucky to get 100 people out to listen to him ramble and stumble about nothing and then forget where he is.   Biden is a dem joke.   If you vote for him you are voting for his running mate to be president because if he were to win, the dems would declare him unfit on the second day and put his black female VP in charge.    Do you really want Harris or Warren, or Abrams running this country?  Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joke was on him
> He came across as an over sensitive cry baby.
> Who spends 15 minutes talking about a ramp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the media spent hours talking about it,  WTF is wrong with you?   I get it that you will vote for corrupt old senile Biden and thereby put some incompetent far left woman in the whitehouse.  Your motives are glaringly obvious and extremely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, Trump can dish it out but he sure can’t take it
> 
> Look at Biden!   He is old and senile
> 
> <sob>. But, but.....I had trouble walking down a ramp because I salute too much, I had sunburn, I had on my slippery shoes, the ramp was wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was refuting the media lies.   nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can‘t walk down a ramp because he was tired from saluting so much?
> 
> No, even the media can’t make up something that lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies by you.  He clearly explained it was a wet steel ramp and he was in dress shoes.
> 
> Your desperate lies are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did?
> 
> He also explained he had been sitting in the sun all afternoon and had gotten sunburn.
> 
> How was the ramp wet?
> 
> More desperate lies from our president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked at it.  He said it was “slick”, not wet.
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you lied when you claimed he blames saluting for the way he handled a slick ramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 fucking minutes trying to explain why he walked down the ramp like a little pussy. About eight of that was spent explaining how he saluted “600 times” and was tired.
> 
> Dry ramps are not “slick”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a steel ramp can be very slick.   He spent that time explaining because the media had been lying about it for days.
> 
> Care to discuss Biden not knowing what state he is in or Hillary falling into her plane and into her car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A steel ramp can be very slippery.  That is why you are required to have a slip resistant surface.  This was no fly by night ramp that was just thrown together for Trump. It had been in use for years.  Trump lied, it was not “like ice”
> 
> A politician flying from state to state will often mess up what state they are in.
> As for Hillary, she was just tired from saluting so much and may have had her slippery shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden had no problem walking down that ramp (3:35)....
> 
> 
> And poor, deranged Nostra -- _thinks_ Biden only went up that ramp.
Click to expand...


Look at Biden, jogging down that ramp

Trump:  General, HOLD ME, I’m scared


----------



## esalla

pyetro said:


> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .


How many people tuned into Bidens rally?

Zero
0
None
Nada
Zilch


----------



## Indeependent

playtime said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
Click to expand...

I don't follow the leader.
My wife and I are in our 60s and wear masks.
If Donnie wants to be a dummy in this regard, that's his business.
I like his platform, not his personality.
When Biden adopts a MAGA platform, I'll vote for him.


----------



## Indeependent

esalla said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people tuned into Bidens rally?
> 
> Zero
> 0
> None
> Nada
> Zilch
Click to expand...

The camera fell asleep.


----------



## hadit

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are stupid. Like, embarrassingly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Bidens total attendance is nowhere near this one rally attendance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives Warn of a Great Deflation
> 
> 
> The left is more energized than ever. So what happens if Joe Biden is the nominee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
Click to expand...

Biden, like Hillary before him, knows that he can't possibly generate the kind of enthusiasm and attendance that Trump does (and did), and any rally would painfully underscore that reality. It is obvious, therefore, that he is taking the approach of hiding from the public as much as possible. Hillary did it because she sounds like every guy's ex. I believe he does it because he sounds like he belongs in a rocking chair on the front porch.


----------



## hadit

Dana7360 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny as hell that a lot of people punked Trump and his campaign by requesting tickets that they would never use.  Trump bragged incessantly about how great it was going to be and how big the crowds were going to be.  Then, when he found out he'd been punked, he immediately shifts and starts to blame the media for scaring people out of attending due to COVID 19, as well as tries to say that BLM supporters were scaring them.
> 
> From the way the Trumpettes on here talk, you would think they aren't scared of anything.  Interesting to find out that they are (according to Trump).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trump campaign is starting out to be one big blunder.
> 
> Exactly like his business history and the past almost 4 years as president.
> 
> Unfortunately his blunder with the virus has cost over 100 thousand lives and destroyed our economy.
> 
> He's a loser but he's a consistent loser.
Click to expand...

A "loser" who sent Hillary into retirement.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is walk of tired, worn out, loser of an old man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Mortified and humiliated’: Image of Trump returning from Tulsa rally is mocked for ‘look of defeat’
> 
> 
> An image of Donald Trump returning from his rally in Tulsa on Saturday was panned on the internet as a “defeat” for the president. The image which was captured by an Associated Press photographer was shared on Twitter. It shows a president who is clearly tired as he returns to the White House...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Fucking 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Pussy Grabbing Coward got punked by a bunch fucking teenagers and Fucking Korean Boy Band.
> 
> No Fucking Overflow.
> 
> No hundreds of thousands of Seig Heil GroppenFuhrer Followers.
> 
> Fucking Losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deferments are not dodging the draft.  Ever ask yourself how Biden manged to miss getting drafted?
Click to expand...

Or Bubba Clinton. Somehow, those don't matter.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
Click to expand...


JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend

For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀️). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.

So Masks?
I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
• N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
• surgical masks
• filter or cloth masks

Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.

• N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).

• Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”

• Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.

-Ultimate Answer:

*N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.

*The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).

*Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.

The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”

Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.

*Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
The top American organization for safety.
They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.

I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!

Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!


----------



## Indeependent

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
Click to expand...

Does wearing an N95 prevent me from breathing the germs in?
If not, not.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Indeependent said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does wearing an N95 prevent me from breathing the germs in?
> If not, not.
Click to expand...

If you keep it on and wash your hands with soap and water before you touch the mask sure it will.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
Click to expand...


Masks reduce the distance you will exhale germs


----------



## bravoactual

esalla said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people tuned into Bidens rally?
> 
> Zero
> 0
> None
> Nada
> Zilch
Click to expand...


Mr. Biden deliberately keeps his numbers down.  People wear masks and practice social distancing.  

45 brags about having given away "*1,000,000*" tickets for *19,000* seat venue in only *6,200* people attended (*32.6%* seat used leaving *12,800* seats open.

No masks and NO social distancing.  Can't wait to see the number of people 45 killed at that rally.....I sure hope it is a BIGLEY NUMBER!!!


----------



## esalla

bravoactual said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people tuned into Bidens rally?
> 
> Zero
> 0
> None
> Nada
> Zilch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Biden deliberately keeps his numbers down.  People wear masks and practice social distancing.
> 
> 45 brags about having given away "*1,000,000*" tickets for *19,000* seat venue in only *6,200* people attended (*32.6%* seat used leaving *12,800* seats open.
> 
> No masks and NO social distancing.  Can't wait to see the number of people 45 killed at that rally.....I sure hope it is a BIGLEY NUMBER!!!
Click to expand...

6196 more people than attended Senile Joes 4 person rally

Senile Joe is currently one step away from brain death


----------



## beagle9

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at as is your concession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No deflection. The president was doing everything he could do to stop the spread the democrats were doing everything they could do to stop him. Stop acting as if it has been forgotten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 355046
Click to expand...

It's time to deal a severe blow to the opposition, and this by way of serious legal means being applied, and that means to keep them in litigation for the rest of their natural born lives for what they have done, and also for what they are currently doing to this country. You can't tell me that they aren't as crooked as a snake in all of this mess. A blind man can see through it all anymore.


----------



## beagle9

bravoactual said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people tuned into Bidens rally?
> 
> Zero
> 0
> None
> Nada
> Zilch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Biden deliberately keeps his numbers down.  People wear masks and practice social distancing.
> 
> 45 brags about having given away "*1,000,000*" tickets for *19,000* seat venue in only *6,200* people attended (*32.6%* seat used leaving *12,800* seats open.
> 
> No masks and NO social distancing.  Can't wait to see the number of people 45 killed at that rally.....I sure hope it is a BIGLEY NUMBER!!!
Click to expand...

You hoping for Trump supporters deaths in a big way eh ??? Hell will be hot for you. Just sayin.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
Click to expand...


I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!

" Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it." 

Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.

Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are stupid. Like, embarrassingly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Bidens total attendance is nowhere near this one rally attendance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives Warn of a Great Deflation
> 
> 
> The left is more energized than ever. So what happens if Joe Biden is the nominee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden, like Hillary before him, knows that he can't possibly generate the kind of enthusiasm and attendance that Trump does (and did), and any rally would painfully underscore that reality. It is obvious, therefore, that he is taking the approach of hiding from the public as much as possible. Hillary did it because she sounds like every guy's ex. I believe he does it because he sounds like he belongs in a rocking chair on the front porch.
Click to expand...

Joe Biden does not want to expose his followers to a deadly virus

Trump does not care.....as long as they sign a waiver of liability


----------



## esalla

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
Click to expand...


OSHA says different 



			https://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/osha-says-masks-dont-work-and-violate-osha-oxygen-levels2
		


_*Peggy Hall from www.TheHealthyAmerican.org explains how the US. Department of Labor Occupational and Safety and Health Administration's guidelines clearly show cloth and surgical masks don't work to reduce transmission of COVID-19, and how they deplete the body of oxygen causing adverse health effects. *_









						OSHA Says Masks Don't Work -- And Violate OSHA Oxygen Levels
					

Includes a link for filing a work safety complaint based on these OSHA guidelines.



					www.naturalblaze.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
Click to expand...

Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
I dare you


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks reduce the distance you will exhale germs
Click to expand...

Germs aren't viruses


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
Click to expand...

How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
Click to expand...

I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks reduce the distance you will exhale germs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germs aren't viruses
Click to expand...

Spit contains both

A mask will contain your spit


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are stupid. Like, embarrassingly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Bidens total attendance is nowhere near this one rally attendance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives Warn of a Great Deflation
> 
> 
> The left is more energized than ever. So what happens if Joe Biden is the nominee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden, like Hillary before him, knows that he can't possibly generate the kind of enthusiasm and attendance that Trump does (and did), and any rally would painfully underscore that reality. It is obvious, therefore, that he is taking the approach of hiding from the public as much as possible. Hillary did it because she sounds like every guy's ex. I believe he does it because he sounds like he belongs in a rocking chair on the front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe Biden does not want to expose his followers to a deadly virus
> 
> Trump does not care.....as long as they sign a waiver of liability
Click to expand...

Sure, sure, let's go with that one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks reduce the distance you will exhale germs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germs aren't viruses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spit contains both
> 
> A mask will contain your spit
Click to expand...

But it doesn't contain the virus you expelled


----------



## Indeependent

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
Click to expand...

How would you rate a homemade cotton mask for breathing and exhaling?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Indeependent said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you rate a homemade cotton mask for breathing and exhaling?
Click to expand...

false security 
The only thing close enough to keeping biologically safe is a gas mask 








						The Definitive Gas Mask Buyers Guide [2021 Update]
					

In this post, you’re going to get all the info you need on purchasing the right gas mask for your requirements. Whether for professional or personal use, we give you the rundown on what to look for in a gas mask and which gas masks are the best. Full-face gas masks are intricate devices that are...




					www.mirasafety.com


----------



## Indeependent

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you rate a homemade cotton mask for breathing and exhaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false security
> The only thing close enough to keeping biologically safe is a gas mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Definitive Gas Mask Buyers Guide [2021 Update]
> 
> 
> In this post, you’re going to get all the info you need on purchasing the right gas mask for your requirements. Whether for professional or personal use, we give you the rundown on what to look for in a gas mask and which gas masks are the best. Full-face gas masks are intricate devices that are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirasafety.com
Click to expand...

The masks with the built-in ventilators?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Indeependent said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you rate a homemade cotton mask for breathing and exhaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false security
> The only thing close enough to keeping biologically safe is a gas mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Definitive Gas Mask Buyers Guide [2021 Update]
> 
> 
> In this post, you’re going to get all the info you need on purchasing the right gas mask for your requirements. Whether for professional or personal use, we give you the rundown on what to look for in a gas mask and which gas masks are the best. Full-face gas masks are intricate devices that are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirasafety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The masks with the built-in ventilators?
Click to expand...

anything other you're being sold a false sense of safety


----------



## beagle9

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are stupid. Like, embarrassingly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Bidens total attendance is nowhere near this one rally attendance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives Warn of a Great Deflation
> 
> 
> The left is more energized than ever. So what happens if Joe Biden is the nominee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden, like Hillary before him, knows that he can't possibly generate the kind of enthusiasm and attendance that Trump does (and did), and any rally would painfully underscore that reality. It is obvious, therefore, that he is taking the approach of hiding from the public as much as possible. Hillary did it because she sounds like every guy's ex. I believe he does it because he sounds like he belongs in a rocking chair on the front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe Biden does not want to expose his followers to a deadly virus
> 
> Trump does not care.....as long as they sign a waiver of liability
Click to expand...

Joe Biden doesn't know who his followers are anymore. Do you realize that Joe Biden has early onset of Dementia or Alzheimer's ??? That is absolutely no joke, the man is pitiful really, but due to the desperation of the Democrat party, they will try to pull something off with this Joe Biden.


----------



## bravoactual

The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Yellow Belly Yankee Coward is refusing to take action after learning *THAT RUSSIA IS PAYING A BOUNTY ON DEAD U.S. SOLDIERS IN AFGHANISTAN*.









						Russian intel unit offered bounties for killing coalition troops in Afghanistan: report
					

A Russian military unit secretly sought to offer rewards to Taliban-linked militants to incentivize them to hunt and kill coalition forces in Afghanistan as the Trump administration engaged in peace talks to end the nearly two-decade lon




					thehill.com
				



.

That Orange Shit Gibbon knows that Russians are paying for U.S. Soldiers to be killed and does nothing.

That Cowardly Piece of Lying Lowlife shit knows Russia is paying for dead U.S. Soldiers and is sitting on his fat pimpled white ass and doing nothing.

Fuck that Traitor.

Fuck the Fuckers who support that Fucking Traitor.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
Click to expand...

Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bravoactual said:


> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Yellow Belly Yankee Coward is refusing to take action after learning *THAT RUSSIA IS PAYING A BOUNTY ON DEAD U.S. SOLDIERS IN AFGHANISTAN*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian intel unit offered bounties for killing coalition troops in Afghanistan: report
> 
> 
> A Russian military unit secretly sought to offer rewards to Taliban-linked militants to incentivize them to hunt and kill coalition forces in Afghanistan as the Trump administration engaged in peace talks to end the nearly two-decade lon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That Orange Shit Gibbon knows that Russians are paying for U.S. Soldiers to be killed and does nothing.
> 
> That Cowardly Piece of Lying Lowlife shit knows Russia is paying for dead U.S. Soldiers and is sitting on his fat pimpled white ass and doing nothing.
> 
> Fuck that Traitor.
> 
> Fuck the Fuckers who support that Fucking Traitor.



Hey moron, how do you know he is not doing something about it.  That would not be something you would put out in the media for common knowledge.  You have never served in the military, unless you were a fucking cook!

See if the mods will change your username to Bravo Fucking Fantasy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks reduce the distance you will exhale germs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germs aren't viruses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spit contains both
> 
> A mask will contain your spit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it doesn't contain the virus you expelled
Click to expand...


Yes, it does if that virus is contained in the moisture droplets that make up a cough or sneeze.  They are too large to pass through the mask and will be caught.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you rate a homemade cotton mask for breathing and exhaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false security
> The only thing close enough to keeping biologically safe is a gas mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Definitive Gas Mask Buyers Guide [2021 Update]
> 
> 
> In this post, you’re going to get all the info you need on purchasing the right gas mask for your requirements. Whether for professional or personal use, we give you the rundown on what to look for in a gas mask and which gas masks are the best. Full-face gas masks are intricate devices that are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirasafety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The masks with the built-in ventilators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anything other you're being sold a false sense of safety
Click to expand...

Good God, man shut the fuck up and stop spreading false info.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks reduce the distance you will exhale germs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germs aren't viruses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spit contains both
> 
> A mask will contain your spit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it doesn't contain the virus you expelled
Click to expand...

It will reduce the distance your spit will fly


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
Click to expand...


uh-huh.  all the states where masks are not mandated are spiking with covid.

those that have mandated them  - the numbers are now the lowest in the nation.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
Click to expand...










 Facebook posts 
stated on June 18, 2020 in a Facebook post:
*“OSHA says masks don't work” to reduce COVID-19 transmission “and violate OSHA oxygen levels.”*





* If Your Time is short *

OSHA recommends that masks be worn to help slow the spread of COVID-19.
Masks aren’t a cure to prevent spread of COVID-19, experts say. But they are an effective tool in slowing transmission.
See the sources for this fact-check
PolitiFact - No, OSHA does not say that 'masks don’t work' against COVID-19


----------



## playtime

esalla said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSHA says different
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/osha-says-masks-dont-work-and-violate-osha-oxygen-levels2
> 
> 
> 
> _*Peggy Hall from www.TheHealthyAmerican.org explains how the US. Department of Labor Occupational and Safety and Health Administration's guidelines clearly show cloth and surgical masks don't work to reduce transmission of COVID-19, and how they deplete the body of oxygen causing adverse health effects. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSHA Says Masks Don't Work -- And Violate OSHA Oxygen Levels
> 
> 
> Includes a link for filing a work safety complaint based on these OSHA guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalblaze.com
Click to expand...



OSHA recommends masks

The article we’re checking is on a website called GreenMedInfo. The article doesn’t have text per se, but rather two videos and links to OSHA web pages. 


But we found that on its website, OSHA repeatedly recommends the use of face coverings:

PolitiFact - No, OSHA does not say that 'masks don’t work' against COVID-19


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
Click to expand...


*
From OSHA’s "COVID-19 Frequently Asked Questions":*


Cloth face coverings are worn in public over the nose and mouth "to contain the wearer's potentially infectious respiratory droplets produced when an infected person coughs, sneezes, or talks and to limit the spread" of the coronavirus. 

*
From OSHA’s "Guidance on Returning to Work": *


Employers must determine PPE (personal protective equipment) such as gloves, surgical masks and face shields) are necessary for employees. 

*
From OSHA’s "Guidance on Preparing Workplaces for COVID-19":*


"Provide a face mask, if feasible and available, and ask the person to wear it, if tolerated. ...Most workers at high or very high exposure risk likely need to wear gloves, a gown, a face shield or goggles, and either a face mask or a respirator, depending on their job tasks and exposure risks."


*OSHA’s response to the post*

A Department of Labor spokeswoman told PolitiFact that OSHA "generally recommends that employers encourage workers to wear face coverings at work. Face coverings are intended to prevent wearers who have COVID-19 without knowing it from spreading potentially infectious respiratory droplets to others. 

*
"OSHA has not suggested they are ineffective for that purpose."*


The spokeswoman also said OSHA has not made any determination on whether masks have any impact on oxygen levels. 
PolitiFact - No, OSHA does not say that 'masks don’t work' against COVID-19


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks reduce the distance you will exhale germs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germs aren't viruses
Click to expand...


what?  germs are:  virus', bacteria, fungi, & protozoa.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks reduce the distance you will exhale germs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germs aren't viruses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what?  germs are:  virus', bacteria, fungi, & protozoa.
Click to expand...

A germ is a germ is a germ, right? Germs are dirty, they make you sick, and that’s the end of that. Well, that’s not quite true. While viruses and bacteria can both cause infections or illness, they are quite different. 








						Virus or Bacteria - What's the Difference? - Medical Associates of Northwest Arkansas
					

Germs aren't all the same. Learn the difference between viruses and bacteria.




					www.mana.md


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on June 18, 2020 in a Facebook post:
> *“OSHA says masks don't work” to reduce COVID-19 transmission “and violate OSHA oxygen levels.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * If Your Time is short *
> 
> OSHA recommends that masks be worn to help slow the spread of COVID-19.
> Masks aren’t a cure to prevent spread of COVID-19, experts say. But they are an effective tool in slowing transmission.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> PolitiFact - No, OSHA does not say that 'masks don’t work' against COVID-19
Click to expand...







						U.S. Department of Labor Issues Frequently Asked Questions and Answers About Face Coverings, Surgical Masks and Respirators in the Workplace | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
					






					www.osha.gov
				




As our economy reopens for business, millions of Americans will be wearing masks in their workplace for the first time,” said Principal Deputy Assistant Secretary for Occupational Safety and Health Loren Sweatt. “OSHA is ready to help workers and employers understand how to properly use masks so they can stay safe and healthy in the workplace.”

The new guidance outlines the differences between cloth face coverings, surgical masks and respirators. It further reminds employers not to use surgical masks or cloth face coverings when respirators are needed. In addition, the guidance notes the need for social distancing measures, even when workers are wearing cloth face coverings, and recommends following the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s guidance on washing face coverings.

These frequently asked questions and answers mark the latest guidance from OSHA addressing protective measures for workplaces during the coronavirus pandemic. Previously, OSHA published numerous guidance documents for workers and employers, available at Safety and Health Topics | COVID-19 | Occupational Safety and Health Administration, including five guidance documents aimed at expanding the availability of respirators.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you rate a homemade cotton mask for breathing and exhaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false security
> The only thing close enough to keeping biologically safe is a gas mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Definitive Gas Mask Buyers Guide [2021 Update]
> 
> 
> In this post, you’re going to get all the info you need on purchasing the right gas mask for your requirements. Whether for professional or personal use, we give you the rundown on what to look for in a gas mask and which gas masks are the best. Full-face gas masks are intricate devices that are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirasafety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The masks with the built-in ventilators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anything other you're being sold a false sense of safety
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God, man shut the fuck up and stop spreading false info.
Click to expand...

disprove it or make me shut up bitch stop being a Troy
Interesting you're siding with the leftists on tyranny if you want to wear a mask and that makes you feel safe  wear one maybe you'll start rioting and not need a mask since no place that has had riots have covid 19 outbreaks


----------



## beagle9

bravoactual said:


> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Yellow Belly Yankee Coward is refusing to take action after learning *THAT RUSSIA IS PAYING A BOUNTY ON DEAD U.S. SOLDIERS IN AFGHANISTAN*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian intel unit offered bounties for killing coalition troops in Afghanistan: report
> 
> 
> A Russian military unit secretly sought to offer rewards to Taliban-linked militants to incentivize them to hunt and kill coalition forces in Afghanistan as the Trump administration engaged in peace talks to end the nearly two-decade lon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That Orange Shit Gibbon knows that Russians are paying for U.S. Soldiers to be killed and does nothing.
> 
> That Cowardly Piece of Lying Lowlife shit knows Russia is paying for dead U.S. Soldiers and is sitting on his fat pimpled white ass and doing nothing.
> 
> Fuck that Traitor.
> 
> Fuck the Fuckers who support that Fucking Traitor.


Whup, the goal post is moving again.

Listen you, Trump isn't sitting by and letting our soldiers be head hunted by the Russians through the Taliban. That is absolutely ridiculous, and it shows just how desperate you are to even suggest such a thing. I wouldn't doubt if the Russians don't want our heads on a platter in the region, especially after what happened to them in Afghanistan during their occupation back in the day. I mean we helped the Afghans run the Russians out of that country. We supplied shoulder held ground to air missle launchers to the Afghan rebels in so that they could repel the Russians.

So now you see it as Trump is somehow condoning the Russians killing our soldiers through the Taliban ???? Yeah, go on and try that dumb ace train of thought you got going there. LOL


----------



## bravoactual

beagle9 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Yellow Belly Yankee Coward is refusing to take action after learning *THAT RUSSIA IS PAYING A BOUNTY ON DEAD U.S. SOLDIERS IN AFGHANISTAN*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian intel unit offered bounties for killing coalition troops in Afghanistan: report
> 
> 
> A Russian military unit secretly sought to offer rewards to Taliban-linked militants to incentivize them to hunt and kill coalition forces in Afghanistan as the Trump administration engaged in peace talks to end the nearly two-decade lon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Whup, the goal post is moving again.
> 
> Listen you, Trump isn't sitting by and letting our soldiers be head hunted by the Russians through the Taliban. That is absolutely ridiculous, and it shows just how desperate you are to even suggest such a thing. I wouldn't doubt if the Russians don't want our heads on a platter in the region, especially after what happened to them in Afghanistan during their occupation back in the day. I mean we helped the Afghans run the Russians out of that country. We supplied shoulder held ground to air missle launchers to the Afghan rebels in so that they could repel the Russians.
> 
> So now you see it as Trump is somehow condoning the Russians killing our soldiers through the Taliban ???? Yeah, go on and try that dumb ace train of thought you got going there. LOL
Click to expand...


You fucking lying Conservative Piece of Shit.  45 is doing nothing as Russia places a bounty on lives of dead American Soldiers.  Yes it is happening and Fuck Wad Traitor is doing nothing about it.

Russia is paying for dead American Soldiers and you support/you defend the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Piece of Shit Coward.

Fuck You for defending the Traitor.

YOU are a Traitor for defending him.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Imbecile, no one is compelled to prove you wrong about shit you can't prove right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, no one is compelled to prove you wrong about shit you can't prove right.
Click to expand...

YES YOU ARE COMPELLED TO DISPROVE WHAT HAS BEEN POSTED 
iI don't have to prove a damn thing unless what you post is wrong


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, no one is compelled to prove you wrong about shit you can't prove right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES YOU ARE COMPELLED TO DISPROVE WHAT HAS BEEN POSTED
> iI don't have to prove a damn thing unless what you post is wrong
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, you have to prove what you claim. Otherwise, it's nothing but uncorroborated bullshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, no one is compelled to prove you wrong about shit you can't prove right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES YOU ARE COMPELLED TO DISPROVE WHAT HAS BEEN POSTED
> iI don't have to prove a damn thing unless what you post is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you have to prove what you claim. Otherwise, it's nothing but uncorroborated bullshit.
Click to expand...

read the last part of that post I dare you to debunk it
Now chop chop snowflake debunk it or not I don't care


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, no one is compelled to prove you wrong about shit you can't prove right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES YOU ARE COMPELLED TO DISPROVE WHAT HAS BEEN POSTED
> iI don't have to prove a damn thing unless what you post is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you have to prove what you claim. Otherwise, it's nothing but uncorroborated bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read the last part of that post I dare you to debunk it
> Now chop chop snowflake debunk it or not I don't care
Click to expand...

LOL

Dumbfuck, I have no need to prove you wrong just because you can't prove yourself right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're a fag who loves to suck cock. According to you, that's true unless you can prove me wrong.


----------



## bravoactual

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, no one is compelled to prove you wrong about shit you can't prove right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES YOU ARE COMPELLED TO DISPROVE WHAT HAS BEEN POSTED
> iI don't have to prove a damn thing unless what you post is wrong
Click to expand...


I ain't gotta prove jack shit to you TRAITOR.

You hate this country.  I love my Country.  You're just another Traitorous Piece of Shit.


----------



## beagle9

bravoactual said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Yellow Belly Yankee Coward is refusing to take action after learning *THAT RUSSIA IS PAYING A BOUNTY ON DEAD U.S. SOLDIERS IN AFGHANISTAN*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian intel unit offered bounties for killing coalition troops in Afghanistan: report
> 
> 
> A Russian military unit secretly sought to offer rewards to Taliban-linked militants to incentivize them to hunt and kill coalition forces in Afghanistan as the Trump administration engaged in peace talks to end the nearly two-decade lon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Whup, the goal post is moving again.
> 
> Listen you, Trump isn't sitting by and letting our soldiers be head hunted by the Russians through the Taliban. That is absolutely ridiculous, and it shows just how desperate you are to even suggest such a thing. I wouldn't doubt if the Russians don't want our heads on a platter in the region, especially after what happened to them in Afghanistan during their occupation back in the day. I mean we helped the Afghans run the Russians out of that country. We supplied shoulder held ground to air missle launchers to the Afghan rebels in so that they could repel the Russians.
> 
> So now you see it as Trump is somehow condoning the Russians killing our soldiers through the Taliban ???? Yeah, go on and try that dumb ace train of thought you got going there. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fucking lying Conservative Piece of Shit.  45 is doing nothing as Russia places a bounty on lives of dead American Soldiers.  Yes it is happening and Fuck Wad Traitor is doing nothing about it.
> 
> Russia is paying for dead American Soldiers and you support/you defend the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Piece of Shit Coward.
> 
> Fuck You for defending the Traitor.
> 
> YOU are a Traitor for defending him.
Click to expand...

Just another attempt at getting Trump, so your fake outrage is noted.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, no one is compelled to prove you wrong about shit you can't prove right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES YOU ARE COMPELLED TO DISPROVE WHAT HAS BEEN POSTED
> iI don't have to prove a damn thing unless what you post is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you have to prove what you claim. Otherwise, it's nothing but uncorroborated bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read the last part of that post I dare you to debunk it
> Now chop chop snowflake debunk it or not I don't care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I have no need to prove you wrong just because you can't prove yourself right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fag who loves to suck cock. According to you, that's true unless you can prove me wrong.
Click to expand...

sqwak Sqwak Sqwak


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, no one is compelled to prove you wrong about shit you can't prove right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES YOU ARE COMPELLED TO DISPROVE WHAT HAS BEEN POSTED
> iI don't have to prove a damn thing unless what you post is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ain't gotta prove jack shit to you TRAITOR.
> 
> You hate this country.  I love my Country.  You're just another Traitorous Piece of Shit.
Click to expand...

"keyboard commando" because talking shit in person with get your throat pulled from your neck for calling a veteran who served America Honorably a Traitor
You fucking trailer park trash
The only traitors I've seen are you leftists


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
Click to expand...

How do you prove carazmawimpledons don't exist?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove carazmawimpledons don't exist?
Click to expand...

I posted some information you fucking moron disprove it 
Now shut the fuck up kings ass kisser TORY


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove carazmawimpledons don't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted some information you fucking moron disprove it
> Now shut the fuck up kings ass kisser TORY
Click to expand...

You do realize the characters name is "Torrey".  I misspelled it on purpose, jackass!  It has nothing to do with being a Tory.

I cannot disprove that cloth asks cause you to breath in carbon dioxide in your exhalation anymore that I cannot disprove that it causes flatulence. By logic, I cannot prove something is not factual if it simply does not exist.  If you ever took a course in debate or logic in school, you would know that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove carazmawimpledons don't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted some information you fucking moron disprove it
> Now shut the fuck up kings ass kisser TORY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the characters name is "Torrey".  I misspelled it on purpose, jackass!  It has nothing to do with being a Tory.
> 
> I cannot disprove that cloth asks cause you to breath in carbon dioxide in your exhalation anymore that I cannot disprove that it causes flatulence. By logic, I cannot prove something is not factual if it simply does not exist.  If you ever took a course in debate or logic in school, you would know that.
Click to expand...

Who gives a shit a character's name is spelled when you have your moniker spelled exactly as the kings ass kisser TORY?
You need to disprove it since you came in this thread making a claim it was false 
Disprove it kings ass kisser.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how some morons claim to be "experts" and the proceed to prove they don't know shit!
> 
> " Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it."
> 
> Masks do not cannot trap carbon dioxide.   If they did, health care workers would be dropping dead by the thousands each day. The same goes for first responders and people who deal with the public all day.
> 
> Now, post the truth and stop being a lying sack of dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than you being a blithering idiot disprove it
> I dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove a negative, dumbass?  Explain how a cloth mask traps CO2.  I'll kiss your ass if you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to disprove it now shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbfuck, I cannot prove a negative.  That is logic.  It is your responsibility to prove it does not pass CO2, because no one would prove that it doesn't! Come on, shit for brains!  Man up and admit you fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck you need to disprove what I posted you made the claim it was false so dumbass disprove it
> Are you anti-trump and pro tyranny? of course, you are anyone who calls themselves a Tory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove carazmawimpledons don't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted some information you fucking moron disprove it
> Now shut the fuck up kings ass kisser TORY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the characters name is "Torrey".  I misspelled it on purpose, jackass!  It has nothing to do with being a Tory.
> 
> I cannot disprove that cloth asks cause you to breath in carbon dioxide in your exhalation anymore that I cannot disprove that it causes flatulence. By logic, I cannot prove something is not factual if it simply does not exist.  If you ever took a course in debate or logic in school, you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a shit a character's name is spelled when you have your moniker spelled exactly as the kings ass kisser TORY?
> You need to disprove it since you came in this thread making a claim it was false
> Disprove it kings ass kisser.
Click to expand...

How fucking stupid are you?  YOU made the claim and I raised the bullsht flag!  I'll bet you can't even remember your lie.  I have a cardiologist and gastroenterolgist who treat me for my medical conditions who wear masks all day long.  They have not dropped dead from carbon dioxide buildup in their system.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks reduce the distance you will exhale germs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germs aren't viruses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what?  germs are:  virus', bacteria, fungi, & protozoa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A germ is a germ is a germ, right? Germs are dirty, they make you sick, and that’s the end of that. Well, that’s not quite true. While viruses and bacteria can both cause infections or illness, they are quite different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virus or Bacteria - What's the Difference? - Medical Associates of Northwest Arkansas
> 
> 
> Germs aren't all the same. Learn the difference between viruses and bacteria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mana.md
Click to expand...


uh - your link really doesn't prove your stance.  nice try though.


*Germs: Understand and protect against bacteria, viruses and infection*
_Germs — Learn how germs work and what you can do to protect yourself._
By Mayo Clinic Staff

Germs live everywhere. You can find germs (microbes) in the air; on food, plants and animals; in soil and water — and on just about every other surface, including your body.

Most germs won't harm you. Your immune system protects you against infectious agents. However, some germs are difficult enemies because they're constantly mutating to breach your immune system's defenses. Knowing how germs work can increase your chances of avoiding infection.
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/infectious-diseases/in-depth/germs/art-20045289


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on June 18, 2020 in a Facebook post:
> *“OSHA says masks don't work” to reduce COVID-19 transmission “and violate OSHA oxygen levels.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * If Your Time is short *
> 
> OSHA recommends that masks be worn to help slow the spread of COVID-19.
> Masks aren’t a cure to prevent spread of COVID-19, experts say. But they are an effective tool in slowing transmission.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> PolitiFact - No, OSHA does not say that 'masks don’t work' against COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Department of Labor Issues Frequently Asked Questions and Answers About Face Coverings, Surgical Masks and Respirators in the Workplace | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.osha.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As our economy reopens for business, millions of Americans will be wearing masks in their workplace for the first time,” said Principal Deputy Assistant Secretary for Occupational Safety and Health Loren Sweatt. “OSHA is ready to help workers and employers understand how to properly use masks so they can stay safe and healthy in the workplace.”
> 
> The new guidance outlines the differences between cloth face coverings, surgical masks and respirators. It further reminds employers not to use surgical masks or cloth face coverings when respirators are needed. In addition, the guidance notes the need for social distancing measures, even when workers are wearing cloth face coverings, and recommends following the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s guidance on washing face coverings.
> 
> These frequently asked questions and answers mark the latest guidance from OSHA addressing protective measures for workplaces during the coronavirus pandemic. Previously, OSHA published numerous guidance documents for workers and employers, available at Safety and Health Topics | COVID-19 | Occupational Safety and Health Administration, including five guidance documents aimed at expanding the availability of respirators.
Click to expand...


sooooooooooooooooo.... how exactly is yer generic link supposta help your stance?  specifics are a good thing when you are trying to do just that.

you didn't c/p the part where *OSHA says masks don't work *- per yer anicdotal story. 

but it did say '  “OSHA is ready to help workers and employers understand how to *properly use masks so they can stay safe and healthy in the workplace.*” '

AND upon further research of the OSHA site it states:



Cloth face coverings:



May be commercially produced or improvised (i.e., homemade) garments, scarves, bandanas, or items made from t-shirts or other   fabrics.
Are worn in public over the nose and mouth to contain the wearer's potentially infectious respiratory droplets produced when  an infected person coughs, sneezes, or talks and to limit the spread of SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19), to others.
which blows yer silly 'story' outa the water.  for regular everyday use whilst out in public, cloth face coverings protect the people around you from yer kooties. when you are in a store - you are not right in someones' face especially if you practice social distancing.  you don't need special PPE types.


you don't really know how this all works, do you?  

that's a bigley FAIL on yer part.


----------



## bravoactual

45 is A LYING 5-DEFERMENT DRAFT DODGING PIECE OF SHIT.

45 HATES OUR COUNTRY.

FUCK THAT MOTHER FUCKING ORANGE PIECE OF COWARDLY SHIT.

FUCK THE MOTHER FUCKING SUPPORTERS OF THAT TRAITOROUS ORANGE PIECE OF COWARDLY SHIT.  YOU HATE OUR COUNTRY JUST AS MUCH AS FUCKING DEAR LEADER.


----------



## bravoactual

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> China lied...Americans died
> 
> this election will be about jobs, China and law and order, and Trump runs the table on all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election will be about jobs and 40 million are out of work
> COVID and Trumps leadership has been a disaster
> Race Relations and Trump has come off as a thug
> 
> 
> That is why his ratings have tanked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS influenced mind blocked the fact that you just spelled out the defeat of the democrats who shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the TRUMP economy
> Worst economy in 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Trump policy that shut the economy down
> It was democrat leadership in states they run that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The bad news buck never stops at Impeached Trump's desk, does it, PussyBitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass Specifically what policy of the president shut the economy down?
> Who shut the economy down and placed 40 million out of work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting the virus get into the U.S. led to that. He shut down flights from China but let folks come into the U.S. from every other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the democrat controlled house started legislation to restrict the president's authority to make any travel restriction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump could have restricted air travel to/from any country. Just like he did with Europe when it got bad over there. Regrettably, that was too late, it was already spreading here. He was too busy tweeting to protect Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to Chinatown we have it all under control Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy early on when this was first appearing.  it's a brand spanking NEW virus & she is now following the science & saying everything that is completely differant.  you know - like evolving as we learn more?
> 
> not donny though - he is incapable of evolving.  in fact - he's devolved into insanity about the facts of COVID-19.
> 
> rejected, dejected & devolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *following the science*
> What science?
> It isn't science, it's trial and error behavior.
> Every decision being made, regardless of Party, is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> masks are working.  the science is clear on that & so is the distancing.
> 
> donny won't wear a mask because his clown make up will smear.  & he's crowding in people cause the optics don't look good otherwise.
> 
> he's a joke & you all are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> This one was to good not to save, repost it! Copied from a friend
> 
> For all you mask wearers (especially those of you who think wearing it outside is NOT stupid ‍♀). I know I’m about to burst your “google doctor degree” bubble, but here goes nothing.
> 
> So Masks?
> I am OSHA 10&30 certified. I know some of you are too. I don’t really know WHY OSHA hasn’t come forward and stopped the nonsense BUT I want to cover 3 things
> • N95 masks and masks with exhale ports
> • surgical masks
> • filter or cloth masks
> 
> Okay, so upon further inspection, OSHA says some masks are okay and not okay in certain situations.
> If you’re working with fumes and aerosol chemicals and you give your employees the wrong masks and they get sick, you can be sued.
> 
> • N95 masks: are designed for CONTAMINATED environments. That means when you exhale through N95 the design is that you are exhaling into contamination. The exhale from N95 masks are vented to breath straight out without filtration. They don’t filter the air on the way out. They don’t need to.
> Conclusion: if you’re in Target and the guy with Covid has a N95 mask, his covid breath is unfiltered being exhaled into Target (because it was designed for already contaminated environments, it’s not filtering your air on the way out).
> 
> • Surgical Mask: these masks were designed and approved for STERILE environments. The amount of particles and contaminants in the outside and indoor environments where people are CLOGGING these masks very, VERY quickly. The moisture from your breath combined with the clogged mask will render it “useless” IF you come in contact with Covid and your mask traps it, YOU become a walking virus dispenser. Everytime you put your mask on you are breathing the germs from EVERYWHERE you went. They should be changed or thrown out every “20-30 minutes in a non sterile environment.”
> 
> • Cloth masks: I can’t even believe I’m having to explain this, but here it goes. Today, three people pointed to their masks as they walked by me entering Lowe’s. They said “ya gotta wear your mask BRO” I said very clearly “those masks don’t work bro, in fact they MAKE you sicker” they “pshh’d” me. By now hopefully you all know CLOTH masks do not filter anything. You mean the American flag one my aunt made? Yes. The one with sunflowers that looks so cute? Yes. The bandanna, the cut up t-shirt, the scarf ALL of them offer NO FILTERING whatsoever. As you exhale, you are ridding your lungs of contaminants and carbon dioxide. Cloth masks trap this carbon dioxide the best. It actually risks your health, rather than protect it. The moisture caught in these masks can become mildew ridden over night. Dry coughing, enhanced allergies, sore throat are all symptoms of a micro-mold in your mask.
> 
> -Ultimate Answer:
> 
> *N95 blows the virus into the air from a contaminated person.
> 
> *The surgical mask is not designed for the outside world and will not filter the virus upon inhaling through it. It’s filtration works on the exhale, (Like a vacuum bag, it only works one way) but likely stops after 20 minutes, rendering it useless outside of a STERILE ENVIRONMENT (correct Becky, they don’t work in a bar, not even a little bit).
> 
> *Cloth masks are WORSE than none. It’s equivalent to using a chain link fence to stop mosquitos.
> 
> The CDC wants us to keep wearing masks. The masks don’t work. They’re being used to provide false comfort and push forward a specific agenda. For the love of God, research each mask’s designed use and purpose, I bet you will find NONE are used in the way of “viral defense.”
> 
> Just like EVERY Flu season kids, wash your hands. Sanitize your hands. Don’t touch stuff. Sanitize your phone. Don’t touch people. And keep your distance. Why? Because your breath stinks, your deodorant is failing, your shoes are old and stink, that shirts not clean, & I like my space. Trust me I can hear you from here. Lots of reasons to keep your distance and work on body hygiene. But trust me, the masks do not work.
> 
> *Occupational Safety & Hazard Association sited.
> The top American organization for safety.
> They regulate and educate asbestos workers, surgical rooms, you name it.
> 
> I know, facts suck. They throw a wrench into the perfectly (seeming) packaged pill you are willingly swallowing. Facts make you have to form your OWN OPINION, instead of regurgitating someone else’s, and I know how uncomfortable that makes a lot of you. If your mask gives you security, by all means wear it. Just know it is a false sense of security and you shouldn’t shame anyone into partaking in such conspiracies!
> 
> Dare the FB freedom hating techpunk fascists to fact check this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on June 18, 2020 in a Facebook post:
> *“OSHA says masks don't work” to reduce COVID-19 transmission “and violate OSHA oxygen levels.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * If Your Time is short *
> 
> OSHA recommends that masks be worn to help slow the spread of COVID-19.
> Masks aren’t a cure to prevent spread of COVID-19, experts say. But they are an effective tool in slowing transmission.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> PolitiFact - No, OSHA does not say that 'masks don’t work' against COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Department of Labor Issues Frequently Asked Questions and Answers About Face Coverings, Surgical Masks and Respirators in the Workplace | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.osha.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As our economy reopens for business, millions of Americans will be wearing masks in their workplace for the first time,” said Principal Deputy Assistant Secretary for Occupational Safety and Health Loren Sweatt. “OSHA is ready to help workers and employers understand how to properly use masks so they can stay safe and healthy in the workplace.”
> 
> The new guidance outlines the differences between cloth face coverings, surgical masks and respirators. It further reminds employers not to use surgical masks or cloth face coverings when respirators are needed. In addition, the guidance notes the need for social distancing measures, even when workers are wearing cloth face coverings, and recommends following the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s guidance on washing face coverings.
> 
> These frequently asked questions and answers mark the latest guidance from OSHA addressing protective measures for workplaces during the coronavirus pandemic. Previously, OSHA published numerous guidance documents for workers and employers, available at Safety and Health Topics | COVID-19 | Occupational Safety and Health Administration, including five guidance documents aimed at expanding the availability of respirators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sooooooooooooooooo.... how exactly is yer generic link supposta help your stance?  specifics are a good thing when you are trying to do just that.
> 
> you didn't c/p the part where *OSHA says masks don't work *- per yer anicdotal story.
> 
> but it did say '  “OSHA is ready to help workers and employers understand how to *properly use masks so they can stay safe and healthy in the workplace.*” '
> 
> AND upon further research of the OSHA site it states:
> 
> 
> 
> Cloth face coverings:
> 
> 
> 
> May be commercially produced or improvised (i.e., homemade) garments, scarves, bandanas, or items made from t-shirts or other   fabrics.
> Are worn in public over the nose and mouth to contain the wearer's potentially infectious respiratory droplets produced when  an infected person coughs, sneezes, or talks and to limit the spread of SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19), to others.
> which blows yer silly 'story' outa the water.  for regular everyday use whilst out in public, cloth face coverings protect the people around you from yer kooties. when you are in a store - you are not right in someones' face especially if you practice social distancing.  you don't need special PPE types.
> 
> 
> you don't really know how this all works, do you?
> 
> that's a bigley FAIL on yer part.
Click to expand...


You mean a Conservative LIED....OMFFG....I am so underwhelmed.  Of course he lied, that is all that Cons know how to do.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bravoactual said:


> 45 is A LYING 5-DEFERMENT DRAFT DODGING PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> 45 HATES OUR COUNTRY.
> 
> FUCK THAT MOTHER FUCKING ORANGE PIECE OF COWARDLY SHIT.
> 
> FUCK THE MOTHER FUCKING SUPPORTERS OF THAT TRAITOROUS ORANGE PIECE OF COWARDLY SHIT.  YOU HATE OUR COUNTRY JUST AS MUCH AS FUCKING DEAR LEADER.



How many deferments did Biden get?

The rest of your post is a stupid, profane rant, devoid of facts.


----------



## playtime

bravoactual said:


> 45 is A LYING 5-DEFERMENT DRAFT DODGING PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> 45 HATES OUR COUNTRY.
> 
> FUCK THAT MOTHER FUCKING ORANGE PIECE OF COWARDLY SHIT.
> 
> FUCK THE MOTHER FUCKING SUPPORTERS OF THAT TRAITOROUS ORANGE PIECE OF COWARDLY SHIT.  YOU HATE OUR COUNTRY JUST AS MUCH AS FUCKING DEAR LEADER.


----------



## playtime

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 is A LYING 5-DEFERMENT DRAFT DODGING PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> 45 HATES OUR COUNTRY.
> 
> FUCK THAT MOTHER FUCKING ORANGE PIECE OF COWARDLY SHIT.
> 
> FUCK THE MOTHER FUCKING SUPPORTERS OF THAT TRAITOROUS ORANGE PIECE OF COWARDLY SHIT.  YOU HATE OUR COUNTRY JUST AS MUCH AS FUCKING DEAR LEADER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many deferments did Biden get?
> 
> The rest of your post is a stupid, profane rant, devoid of facts.
Click to expand...


yep he did.

so did clinton.

so did cheney 

& freedom medal winner  oxyboy limbaugh for an anal cyst.

so did dirty ted nugent for shitting in his pants &


so did donny for a fake bone spur.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

justoffal said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's quite the opposite it's being reported that the turnout is much higher than what was expected.
> Your desperation is noted though.
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...

After the lies democrats told, the turnout was much higher than expected.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Democrats just need to be destroyed.  They are in the same class as any other national enemy.    They have certain strong holds, democrat cities.  They just need to be confined there.  Especially move the police out.


----------



## bravoactual

Tipsycatlover said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's quite the opposite it's being reported that the turnout is much higher than what was expected.
> Your desperation is noted though.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the lies democrats told, the turnout was much higher than expected.
Click to expand...


After the over *Eighteen Thousand* (*18,000*) that you have believed, who the fuck are you to make such an accusation.  45 lies to you everyday and you do not do jack shit about it, except to be dumb enough to believe each and every lie told to you by a 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Yellow Belly Yankee Liar.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

bravoactual said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is being reported that turnout in Trump's really today was way below expectations.
> Sad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's quite the opposite it's being reported that the turnout is much higher than what was expected.
> Your desperation is noted though.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the lies democrats told, the turnout was much higher than expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the over *Eighteen Thousand* (*18,000*) that you have believed, who the fuck are you to make such an accusation.  45 lies to you everyday and you do not do jack shit about it, except to be dumb enough to believe each and every lie told to you by a 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Yellow Belly Yankee Liar.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't believe a communist democrat.  They are blood enemies.


----------



## beagle9

The real rally ought to take place this 4th of July weekend, where as everyone within a reasonable reach of Washington D C. should get in their vehicles, and take a trip to the Lincoln memorial/mall where King gave his famous speech. Yes assemble upon the mall by the thousands in order to state your dis-satisfaction as to what has been going on in our government, and what has been going on with the people. It's time folks or just lay down and give up already.

Now adopt some speakers in order to give the good message, and to call out those in government who have allowed tragic things to take place, and has led to many innocent deaths through their idiocy and inaction..


----------



## KissMy

Huge Covid-19 spike in Oklahoma thanks to Trump having his Trumptard followers not wearing mask when packed together indoors.  This is now the *"Trumpvirus"!*  Trump is the reason this country is the most infected country on the planet, in depression with high unemployment & widespread riots!

All Trump had to do was send every citizen a mask & mandate they wear it indoors at stores, schools, work, etc. Trump should have also mandated all parks & beaches remain open and everyone get 15+ minutes of sunlight every day to elevate their Vitamin D3 levels. Trump is a Hydroxychloroquine pill popping IDIOT!!!


----------



## beagle9

KissMy said:


> Huge Covid-19 spike in Oklahoma thanks to Trump having his Trumptard followers not wearing mask when packed together indoors.  This is now the *"Trumpvirus"!*  Trump is the reason this country is the most infected country on the planet, in depression with high unemployment & widespread riots!
> 
> All Trump had to do was send every citizen a mask & mandate they wear it indoors at stores, schools, work, etc. Trump should have also mandated all parks & beaches remain open and everyone get 15+ minutes of sunlight every day to elevate their Vitamin D3 levels. Trump is a Hydroxychloroquine pill popping IDIOT!!!


Don't even go there, because until you criticize the protestors for being stupid, and going about their protest among the Covid-19 pandemic in the worse ways imaginable, then you got no leg to stand on when it comes to judging Trump and his base for freely attending celebrations or rallies that he host for the purpose of honoring and celebrating the nations freedoms..... You have no ethical right to criticize his campaign rallies that promote the next president of this USA. Hey if don't like it, well stay home or wear your mask in public when you are around gathering's of people or other's without their mask on.


----------



## KissMy

beagle9 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Covid-19 spike in Oklahoma thanks to Trump having his Trumptard followers not wearing mask when packed together indoors.  This is now the *"Trumpvirus"!*  Trump is the reason this country is the most infected country on the planet, in depression with high unemployment & widespread riots!
> 
> All Trump had to do was send every citizen a mask & mandate they wear it indoors at stores, schools, work, etc. Trump should have also mandated all parks & beaches remain open and everyone get 15+ minutes of sunlight every day to elevate their Vitamin D3 levels. Trump is a Hydroxychloroquine pill popping IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even go there, because until you criticize the protestors for being stupid, and going about their protest among the Covid-19 pandemic in the worse ways imaginable, then you got no leg to stand on when it comes to judging Trump and his base for freely attending celebrations or rallies that he host for the purpose of honoring and celebrating the nations freedoms..... You have no ethical right to criticize his campaign rallies that promote the next president of this USA. Hey if don't like it, well stay home or wear your mask in public when you are around gathering's of people or other's without their mask on.
Click to expand...

Protestors are not president or leaders! Trump caused Covid-19 to spread across the USA killing citizens!


----------



## Faun

DukeU said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it does.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353261
Click to expand...

I guess this means Trump will easily win the election, huh?


----------



## Kondor3

KissMy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Covid-19 spike in Oklahoma thanks to Trump having his Trumptard followers not wearing mask when packed together indoors.  This is now the *"Trumpvirus"!*  Trump is the reason this country is the most infected country on the planet, in depression with high unemployment & widespread riots!
> 
> All Trump had to do was send every citizen a mask & mandate they wear it indoors at stores, schools, work, etc. Trump should have also mandated all parks & beaches remain open and everyone get 15+ minutes of sunlight every day to elevate their Vitamin D3 levels. Trump is a Hydroxychloroquine pill popping IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even go there, because until you criticize the protestors for being stupid, and going about their protest among the Covid-19 pandemic in the worse ways imaginable, then you got no leg to stand on when it comes to judging Trump and his base for freely attending celebrations or rallies that he host for the purpose of honoring and celebrating the nations freedoms..... You have no ethical right to criticize his campaign rallies that promote the next president of this USA. Hey if don't like it, well stay home or wear your mask in public when you are around gathering's of people or other's without their mask on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protestors are not president or leaders! Trump caused Covid-19 to spread across the USA killing citizens!
Click to expand...

Incorrect.

Rump (the Orange Baboon-God) did  *N-O-T * "cause Covid-19"...

The arrogant ignorant phukk merely botched the US response to the virus during the lead-up-to and during the opening phases of the pandemic...

Failing to follow the science and failing to lead (with masking, social distancing, staying-put) by example, which, in turn, costs scores of thousands of lives...

In all fairness, this miserable piece of $hit actually did  *O-N-E * thing "good" during all this... he followed advice and accelerated development of the vaccine....

Mind you... the a$$hole got himself and his family and staff badly infected... then got vaccinated... and failed to tell his worshipful minions about it...


----------



## DrLove

Ya, his latest rally fizzled too with many leaving early. Guess once you’ve seen Donnie swing around the Festivus pole airing his usual grievances a hundred times, that’s enough. He’s over. Sad/ NOT sad 








						Trump airs old election grievances in return to rally stage
					

WELLINGTON, Ohio (AP) — Former President Donald Trump reprised his election grievances and baseless claims of fraud as he returned to the rally stage Saturday, holding his first campaign-style event since leaving the White House.




					apnews.com


----------



## HenryBHough

Liberals in search of the perfect mask to keep them from dying of Xiden Virus have discovered the magic of the clear plastic garment bag!  Worn over the entire head for absolute protection against death-by-virus while raptly gazing at their Alzheimer's Poster Boy:


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it does.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353261
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this means Trump will easily win the election, huh?
Click to expand...


Not even as Dog Catcher in Dog Patch.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HenryBHough said:


> Liberals in search of the perfect mask to keep them from dying of Xiden Virus have discovered the magic of the clear plastic garment bag!


Goddamn son. You are a grown man. There is NO excuse for you being completely ignorant of the function of the masks, this far into the pandemic.


----------



## Kondor3

HenryBHough said:


> Liberals in search of the perfect mask to keep them from dying of Xiden Virus have discovered the magic of the clear plastic garment bag!  Worn over the entire head for absolute protection against death-by-virus while raptly gazing at their Alzheimer's Poster Boy:
> 
> View attachment 509082


Good Lord... what kind of juvenile Happy Hor$e$hit was _*that*_?


----------



## miketx

bravoactual said:


> 45 is A LYING 5-DEFERMENT DRAFT DODGING PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> 45 HATES OUR COUNTRY.
> 
> FUCK THAT MOTHER FUCKING ORANGE PIECE OF COWARDLY SHIT.
> 
> FUCK THE MOTHER FUCKING SUPPORTERS OF THAT TRAITOROUS ORANGE PIECE OF COWARDLY SHIT.  YOU HATE OUR COUNTRY JUST AS MUCH AS FUCKING DEAR LEADER.


Bye shit stain.


----------



## miketx

Kondor3 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Covid-19 spike in Oklahoma thanks to Trump having his Trumptard followers not wearing mask when packed together indoors.  This is now the *"Trumpvirus"!*  Trump is the reason this country is the most infected country on the planet, in depression with high unemployment & widespread riots!
> 
> All Trump had to do was send every citizen a mask & mandate they wear it indoors at stores, schools, work, etc. Trump should have also mandated all parks & beaches remain open and everyone get 15+ minutes of sunlight every day to elevate their Vitamin D3 levels. Trump is a Hydroxychloroquine pill popping IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even go there, because until you criticize the protestors for being stupid, and going about their protest among the Covid-19 pandemic in the worse ways imaginable, then you got no leg to stand on when it comes to judging Trump and his base for freely attending celebrations or rallies that he host for the purpose of honoring and celebrating the nations freedoms..... You have no ethical right to criticize his campaign rallies that promote the next president of this USA. Hey if don't like it, well stay home or wear your mask in public when you are around gathering's of people or other's without their mask on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protestors are not president or leaders! Trump caused Covid-19 to spread across the USA killing citizens!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Rump (the Orange Baboon-God) did  *N-O-T * "cause Covid-19"...
> 
> The arrogant ignorant phukk merely botched the US response to the virus during the lead-up-to and during the opening phases of the pandemic...
> 
> Failing to follow the science and failing to lead (with masking, social distancing, staying-put) by example, which, in turn, costs scores of thousands of lives...
> 
> In all fairness, this miserable piece of $hit actually did  *O-N-E * thing "good" during all this... he followed advice and accelerated development of the vaccine....
> 
> Mind you... the a$$hole got himself and his family and staff badly infected... then got vaccinated... and failed to tell his worshipful minions about it...
Click to expand...

Bye shit stain.


----------



## Kondor3

miketx said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Covid-19 spike in Oklahoma thanks to Trump having his Trumptard followers not wearing mask when packed together indoors.  This is now the *"Trumpvirus"!*  Trump is the reason this country is the most infected country on the planet, in depression with high unemployment & widespread riots!
> 
> All Trump had to do was send every citizen a mask & mandate they wear it indoors at stores, schools, work, etc. Trump should have also mandated all parks & beaches remain open and everyone get 15+ minutes of sunlight every day to elevate their Vitamin D3 levels. Trump is a Hydroxychloroquine pill popping IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even go there, because until you criticize the protestors for being stupid, and going about their protest among the Covid-19 pandemic in the worse ways imaginable, then you got no leg to stand on when it comes to judging Trump and his base for freely attending celebrations or rallies that he host for the purpose of honoring and celebrating the nations freedoms..... You have no ethical right to criticize his campaign rallies that promote the next president of this USA. Hey if don't like it, well stay home or wear your mask in public when you are around gathering's of people or other's without their mask on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protestors are not president or leaders! Trump caused Covid-19 to spread across the USA killing citizens!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Rump (the Orange Baboon-God) did  *N-O-T * "cause Covid-19"...
> 
> The arrogant ignorant phukk merely botched the US response to the virus during the lead-up-to and during the opening phases of the pandemic...
> 
> Failing to follow the science and failing to lead (with masking, social distancing, staying-put) by example, which, in turn, costs scores of thousands of lives...
> 
> In all fairness, this miserable piece of $hit actually did  *O-N-E * thing "good" during all this... he followed advice and accelerated development of the vaccine....
> 
> Mind you... the a$$hole got himself and his family and staff badly infected... then got vaccinated... and failed to tell his worshipful minions about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye shit stain.
Click to expand...




miketx said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Covid-19 spike in Oklahoma thanks to Trump having his Trumptard followers not wearing mask when packed together indoors.  This is now the *"Trumpvirus"!*  Trump is the reason this country is the most infected country on the planet, in depression with high unemployment & widespread riots!
> 
> All Trump had to do was send every citizen a mask & mandate they wear it indoors at stores, schools, work, etc. Trump should have also mandated all parks & beaches remain open and everyone get 15+ minutes of sunlight every day to elevate their Vitamin D3 levels. Trump is a Hydroxychloroquine pill popping IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even go there, because until you criticize the protestors for being stupid, and going about their protest among the Covid-19 pandemic in the worse ways imaginable, then you got no leg to stand on when it comes to judging Trump and his base for freely attending celebrations or rallies that he host for the purpose of honoring and celebrating the nations freedoms..... You have no ethical right to criticize his campaign rallies that promote the next president of this USA. Hey if don't like it, well stay home or wear your mask in public when you are around gathering's of people or other's without their mask on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protestors are not president or leaders! Trump caused Covid-19 to spread across the USA killing citizens!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Rump (the Orange Baboon-God) did  *N-O-T * "cause Covid-19"...
> 
> The arrogant ignorant phukk merely botched the US response to the virus during the lead-up-to and during the opening phases of the pandemic...
> 
> Failing to follow the science and failing to lead (with masking, social distancing, staying-put) by example, which, in turn, costs scores of thousands of lives...
> 
> In all fairness, this miserable piece of $hit actually did  *O-N-E * thing "good" during all this... he followed advice and accelerated development of the vaccine....
> 
> Mind you... the a$$hole got himself and his family and staff badly infected... then got vaccinated... and failed to tell his worshipful minions about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye shit stain.
Click to expand...

Damn... but _The Truth_ hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## Leo123

Kondor3 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Covid-19 spike in Oklahoma thanks to Trump having his Trumptard followers not wearing mask when packed together indoors.  This is now the *"Trumpvirus"!*  Trump is the reason this country is the most infected country on the planet, in depression with high unemployment & widespread riots!
> 
> All Trump had to do was send every citizen a mask & mandate they wear it indoors at stores, schools, work, etc. Trump should have also mandated all parks & beaches remain open and everyone get 15+ minutes of sunlight every day to elevate their Vitamin D3 levels. Trump is a Hydroxychloroquine pill popping IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even go there, because until you criticize the protestors for being stupid, and going about their protest among the Covid-19 pandemic in the worse ways imaginable, then you got no leg to stand on when it comes to judging Trump and his base for freely attending celebrations or rallies that he host for the purpose of honoring and celebrating the nations freedoms..... You have no ethical right to criticize his campaign rallies that promote the next president of this USA. Hey if don't like it, well stay home or wear your mask in public when you are around gathering's of people or other's without their mask on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protestors are not president or leaders! Trump caused Covid-19 to spread across the USA killing citizens!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Rump (the Orange Baboon-God) did  *N-O-T * "cause Covid-19"...
> 
> The arrogant ignorant phukk merely botched the US response to the virus during the lead-up-to and during the opening phases of the pandemic...
> 
> Failing to follow the science and failing to lead (with masking, social distancing, staying-put) by example, which, in turn, costs scores of thousands of lives...
> 
> In all fairness, this miserable piece of $hit actually did  *O-N-E * thing "good" during all this... he followed advice and accelerated development of the vaccine....
> 
> Mind you... the a$$hole got himself and his family and staff badly infected... then got vaccinated... and failed to tell his worshipful minions about it...
Click to expand...




HenryBHough said:


> Liberals in search of the perfect mask to keep them from dying of Xiden Virus have discovered the magic of the clear plastic garment bag!  Worn over the entire head for absolute protection against death-by-virus while raptly gazing at their Alzheimer's Poster Boy:
> 
> View attachment 509082


You have an “Orange Man Bad” virus.


----------



## Faun

bravoactual said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that's winning, losing is going to look really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it does.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353261
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this means Trump will easily win the election, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even as Dog Catcher in Dog Patch.
Click to expand...

What if he's the only one running?


----------



## Faun

Kondor3 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Covid-19 spike in Oklahoma thanks to Trump having his Trumptard followers not wearing mask when packed together indoors.  This is now the *"Trumpvirus"!*  Trump is the reason this country is the most infected country on the planet, in depression with high unemployment & widespread riots!
> 
> All Trump had to do was send every citizen a mask & mandate they wear it indoors at stores, schools, work, etc. Trump should have also mandated all parks & beaches remain open and everyone get 15+ minutes of sunlight every day to elevate their Vitamin D3 levels. Trump is a Hydroxychloroquine pill popping IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even go there, because until you criticize the protestors for being stupid, and going about their protest among the Covid-19 pandemic in the worse ways imaginable, then you got no leg to stand on when it comes to judging Trump and his base for freely attending celebrations or rallies that he host for the purpose of honoring and celebrating the nations freedoms..... You have no ethical right to criticize his campaign rallies that promote the next president of this USA. Hey if don't like it, well stay home or wear your mask in public when you are around gathering's of people or other's without their mask on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protestors are not president or leaders! Trump caused Covid-19 to spread across the USA killing citizens!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Rump (the Orange Baboon-God) did  *N-O-T * "cause Covid-19"...
> 
> The arrogant ignorant phukk merely botched the US response to the virus during the lead-up-to and during the opening phases of the pandemic...
> 
> Failing to follow the science and failing to lead (with masking, social distancing, staying-put) by example, which, in turn, costs scores of thousands of lives...
> 
> In all fairness, this miserable piece of $hit actually did  *O-N-E * thing "good" during all this... he followed advice and accelerated development of the vaccine....
> 
> Mind you... the a$$hole got himself and his family and staff badly infected... then got vaccinated... and failed to tell his worshipful minions about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye shit stain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Covid-19 spike in Oklahoma thanks to Trump having his Trumptard followers not wearing mask when packed together indoors.  This is now the *"Trumpvirus"!*  Trump is the reason this country is the most infected country on the planet, in depression with high unemployment & widespread riots!
> 
> All Trump had to do was send every citizen a mask & mandate they wear it indoors at stores, schools, work, etc. Trump should have also mandated all parks & beaches remain open and everyone get 15+ minutes of sunlight every day to elevate their Vitamin D3 levels. Trump is a Hydroxychloroquine pill popping IDIOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't even go there, because until you criticize the protestors for being stupid, and going about their protest among the Covid-19 pandemic in the worse ways imaginable, then you got no leg to stand on when it comes to judging Trump and his base for freely attending celebrations or rallies that he host for the purpose of honoring and celebrating the nations freedoms..... You have no ethical right to criticize his campaign rallies that promote the next president of this USA. Hey if don't like it, well stay home or wear your mask in public when you are around gathering's of people or other's without their mask on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protestors are not president or leaders! Trump caused Covid-19 to spread across the USA killing citizens!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Rump (the Orange Baboon-God) did  *N-O-T * "cause Covid-19"...
> 
> The arrogant ignorant phukk merely botched the US response to the virus during the lead-up-to and during the opening phases of the pandemic...
> 
> Failing to follow the science and failing to lead (with masking, social distancing, staying-put) by example, which, in turn, costs scores of thousands of lives...
> 
> In all fairness, this miserable piece of $hit actually did  *O-N-E * thing "good" during all this... he followed advice and accelerated development of the vaccine....
> 
> Mind you... the a$$hole got himself and his family and staff badly infected... then got vaccinated... and failed to tell his worshipful minions about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye shit stain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn... but _The Truth_ hurts, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

He's just a pussy who can't handle it.


----------



## Kondor3

Leo123 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Covid-19 spike in Oklahoma thanks to Trump having his Trumptard followers not wearing mask when packed together indoors.  This is now the *"Trumpvirus"!*  Trump is the reason this country is the most infected country on the planet, in depression with high unemployment & widespread riots!
> 
> All Trump had to do was send every citizen a mask & mandate they wear it indoors at stores, schools, work, etc. Trump should have also mandated all parks & beaches remain open and everyone get 15+ minutes of sunlight every day to elevate their Vitamin D3 levels. Trump is a Hydroxychloroquine pill popping IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even go there, because until you criticize the protestors for being stupid, and going about their protest among the Covid-19 pandemic in the worse ways imaginable, then you got no leg to stand on when it comes to judging Trump and his base for freely attending celebrations or rallies that he host for the purpose of honoring and celebrating the nations freedoms..... You have no ethical right to criticize his campaign rallies that promote the next president of this USA. Hey if don't like it, well stay home or wear your mask in public when you are around gathering's of people or other's without their mask on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protestors are not president or leaders! Trump caused Covid-19 to spread across the USA killing citizens!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Rump (the Orange Baboon-God) did  *N-O-T * "cause Covid-19"...
> 
> The arrogant ignorant phukk merely botched the US response to the virus during the lead-up-to and during the opening phases of the pandemic...
> 
> Failing to follow the science and failing to lead (with masking, social distancing, staying-put) by example, which, in turn, costs scores of thousands of lives...
> 
> In all fairness, this miserable piece of $hit actually did  *O-N-E * thing "good" during all this... he followed advice and accelerated development of the vaccine....
> 
> Mind you... the a$$hole got himself and his family and staff badly infected... then got vaccinated... and failed to tell his worshipful minions about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals in search of the perfect mask to keep them from dying of Xiden Virus have discovered the magic of the clear plastic garment bag!  Worn over the entire head for absolute protection against death-by-virus while raptly gazing at their Alzheimer's Poster Boy:
> 
> View attachment 509082
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have an “Orange Man Bad” virus.
Click to expand...

The trouble (for you) with that is, the Orange Man *IS* bad...


----------



## Leo123

Kondor3 said:


> The trouble (for you) with that is, the Orange Man *IS* bad...


The trouble (for you) is that there IS no "Orange Man Bad" you're mad and your own fantasy.


----------



## Kondor3

Leo123 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trouble (for you) with that is, the Orange Man *IS* bad...
> 
> 
> 
> The trouble (for you) is that there IS no "Orange Man Bad" you're mad and your own fantasy.
Click to expand...

This from one of the delusional Orange Kool-Aid Drinkers, victimized by a genuine grifter and con-man... you poor dumb bastard...


----------



## Leo123

Kondor3 said:


> his from one of the delusional Orange Kool-Aid Drinkers, victimized by a genuine grifter and con-man... you poor dumb bastard...


Naw, you're just mentally deranged.   Why are you afraid?   Don't you trust 'sippy cup' Biden?


----------



## Turtlesoup

pyetro Did you read what you posted?   THE OVERFLOW venue won't have the speeches----but that leaves the regular venue.  

Biden still can't get anyone to go see him in any venue.   BTW Arizona temp right now is what like around 115?


----------



## Leo123

Turtlesoup said:


> @pyetro Did you read what you posted? THE OVERFLOW venue won't have the speeches----but that leaves the regular venue.
> 
> Biden still can't get anyone to go see him in any venue. BTW Arizona temp right now is what like around 115?


Yes, just talked to my friend in Maricopa, it's at least that hot.  They also just had dust storms.  He was getting warnings just yesterday.


----------



## justoffal

Fort Fun Indiana 

The masks do absolutely nothing they are strictly for show.  Even the n95s are not 100% effective and nobody actually wears those things because you can't pull a vacuum through it with your nose.


----------

